#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  идея анатмана

## Вячеслав Муравьев

Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?

----------


## Aion

> Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно...?


То, что кажется нам индивидуальным, в действительности коллективно...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Если взять любой элемент, который мы относим к себе, окажется, что он временный и изменчивый. И клетки нашего тела постоянно умирают и заменяются на новые, и наши мысли, привычки и всё, что составляет психику также временно и изменчиво. И кроме того, всё это существует в непрерывной связи и взаимообмене с окружающим миром. Получается, что я — это всего лишь название для чего-то, условно выделяемого в некую отдельную сущность. Ничего постоянного и отдельного, что можно было бы найти и назвать «я», на самом деле нет.
Эта идея для буддиста важна, потому что если забыть об этом, легко начать воспринимать «я» как нечто существующее отдельно и постоянно, это заблуждение порождает привязанность, гнев и не позволяет достичь освобождения.

----------

Алма (04.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Савелов Александр (12.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Основополагающее значение.

Нет ничего самосущего.
Все и всё взаимозависимо.

Буддийское понимание кармы и анитйи("непостоянства") также формируются благодаря пониманию факта _анатман_ и с другой стороны факты кармы и анитйа ведут к пониманию _анатман_.
Себя невозможно было бы никак изменить, не будь я - анатман, ни с телом работать, ни с умом.   
Также и духкху(переживание страдания) невозможно было бы устранить, не будь духкха анатман, а так духкха устраняется путём устранения обязательных для возникновения духкха причин условий и предпосылок возникновения переживания духкха, так как духкха не-самосущее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

кмк, извиняюсь что пишу вторым сообщение, но далее чисто имхо:

мешает стать буддистом представление что есть какието оторванные от действительности буддийские идеи созданные как ширма для чегото иного чем то что они обозначают, и типа есть то что есть в действительности, тобишь - своё мировоззрение (которое кстати в действительности также несамосуще, непостоянно и есть не что иное как результат определённых причин условий и предпосылок), мешает именно жёсткое приписывание этому качеств абсолютной самосущей неизменной  реальности, тобишь качеств атман. 
мешает то, что можно назвать _заблуждением сциентизированного мышления_ , довольно меткое определение этой помехе дано авторами учебника Онтология и теория познания
(ещё раз извиняюсь, но немного процитирую)

----------

Евгений по (04.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> ...своё мировоззрение...


Вот это своё и нужно исследовать на предмет того, действительно ли оно своё.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Если взять любой элемент, который мы относим к себе, окажется, что он временный и изменчивый. И клетки нашего тела постоянно умирают и заменяются на новые, и наши мысли, привычки и всё, что составляет психику также временно и изменчиво. И кроме того, всё это существует в непрерывной связи и взаимообмене с окружающим миром. Получается, что я — это всего лишь название для чего-то, условно выделяемого в некую отдельную сущность. Ничего постоянного и отдельного, что можно было бы найти и назвать «я», на самом деле нет.
> Эта идея для буддиста важна, потому что если забыть об этом, легко начать воспринимать «я» как нечто существующее отдельно и постоянно, это заблуждение порождает привязанность, гнев и не позволяет достичь освобождения.


Меня смущает такой момент -привязанность к"я" объявляется в буддизме причиной страдания. Мол, если бы человек не цеплялся за "я", "мое", он бы не 
страдал. Но можно сослаться на простейший опыт - на физическую боль. Скажем, если болит зуб, бессмысленно заниматься размышлениями об иллюзорности "я".  
Нужно просто идти к стоматологу.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> То, что кажется нам индивидуальным, в действительности коллективно...


Не могли бы Вы расшифровать свою мысль?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> То, что кажется нам индивидуальным, в действительности коллективно...


Это понятно. Если понаблюдать за собой, то возникает ощущение зыбкости внутреннего мира. Мысли и ощущения возникают и исчезают. Все постоянно меняется. Но потом возникает вопрос - чьи это ощущения и рождается мысль - они мои, принадлежат моему "я". Ведь есть граница, жестко отделяющая мое "я" от самосознания других людей. У человека есть привилегированный доступ к своему внутреннему миру, а к миру другого человека его нет.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

Сам факт того, что человек обладает самосознанием, не говорит ли о том, что "я" все же реально?

----------


## Руфус

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Я иллюзорно в силу того что наше восприятие несовершенное поэтому все что ми воспринимаем есть иллюзия то есть не такое как на самом деле. Сюда входит так же восприятие нашего Я.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Сам факт того, что человек обладает самосознанием, не говорит ли о том, что "я" все же реально?


Что для вас является критерием реальности?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Бо

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Если вы считаете, что Я реально, тогда ответьте, кто вы? Тело? Чувства? Ум? Кем вы были до того как родиться в этом мире? Всё меняется, тело меняется, чувства меняются, ум меняется. То что есть сейчас уже не то, что было раньше. Нет какой-то постоянной неизменной сущности внутри тела, которое бы управляло телом, чувствами и умом. Человек - это изменяющийся поток тела и ума, которому назначен ярлык - имя, для удобства существования в социальной среде.  :Wink: 

Возьмите например, автомобиль - это название для множества соединенных деталей, колесо - это автомобиль? двигатель - это автомобиль? стекло это автомобиль? каждое из них по отдельности не является автомобилем, но вместе они создают нечто что называется автомобилем, но нет никакой постоянной сущности "автомобиль", которая существовала бы отдельно и независимо от этих частей.




> Меня смущает такой момент -привязанность к"я" объявляется в буддизме причиной страдания. Мол, если бы человек не цеплялся за "я", "мое", он бы не
> страдал. Но можно сослаться на простейший опыт - на физическую боль. Скажем, если болит зуб, бессмысленно заниматься размышлениями об иллюзорности "я".


Физическая боль будет пока существует физическое тело. Просветление не означает что человек перестанет испытывать физическую боль. Будда и Архаты испытывали боль, но отношение к ней было другим. Боль уже не воспринимается как "у меня что-то болит", а "вот боль, вот она возникла, вот она прошла". И это не повод не ходить к стоматологу. У Будды тоже был личный врач.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Я иллюзорно в силу того что наше восприятие несовершенное поэтому все что ми воспринимаем есть иллюзия то есть не такое как на самом деле. Сюда входит так же восприятие нашего Я.


Согласен, наше восприятие несовершенно, но это ведь еще не означает того, что предмет восприятия вообще иллюзорен.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

Я в недавнем прошлом христианин. Они сочиняют про нас обидные анекдоты. Упоминание об одном из них я обнаружил у дьякона Андрея Кураева - архимандрит Рафаил, когда встречался с буддистами не здоровался с ними, потому что боялся оскорбить их религиозны чувства, ведь они не верят в то, что их "я" реально существует.

----------


## Руфус

> Согласен, наше восприятие несовершенно, но это ведь еще не означает того, что предмет восприятия вообще иллюзорен.


Так Я вообще не есть иллюзорным, а только относительно.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

Способность к самосознанию присутствует даже у высших животных. В зоопсихологии в связи с этим используют тест зеркала - узнает или нет животное себя в зеркале. Оказалось, что высшие приматы, например, шимпанзе себя узнают. И если даже для шимпанзе "я" реально, не говорит ли это о том же у человека?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Я иллюзорно в силу того что наше восприятие несовершенное поэтому все что ми воспринимаем есть иллюзия то есть не такое как на самом деле. Сюда входит так же восприятие нашего Я.


Разве можно дать точное определение такого рода вещам не впадая в тавтологию? Можно лишь использовать другие лингвистические конструкции. Реально то, что сущетвует на самом деле. Но Вас, думаю, такое определение не устроит. В самом деле, а что такое, существует на самом деле?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Если вы считаете, что Я реально, тогда ответьте, кто вы? Тело? Чувства? Ум? Кем вы были до того как родиться в этом мире? Всё меняется, тело меняется, чувства меняются, ум меняется. То что есть сейчас уже не то, что было раньше. Нет какой-то постоянной неизменной сущности внутри тела, которое бы управляло телом, чувствами и умом. Человек - это изменяющийся поток тела и ума, которому назначен ярлык - имя, для удобства существования в социальной среде.


Думаю, Вы правы. Человек - это изменяющийся поток тела и ума. Но говоря об этом, Вы все же не можете избавиться от термина "человек", а это и есть "я".

----------


## Бо

> Думаю, Вы правы. Человек - это изменяющийся поток тела и ума. Но говоря об этом, Вы все же не можете избавиться от термина "человек", а это и есть "я".


"Человек" - это ярлык, наклеенный определенным объектам. Также как "слон","кошка", "собака", "дерево". Но если поискать, что такое "Я" на самом деле, его не найти.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019)

----------


## Руфус

> "Человек" - это ярлык, наклеенный определенным объектам. Также как "слон","кошка", "собака", "дерево". Но если поискать, что такое "Я" на самом деле, его не найти.


Поправка - нашему искаженному восприятию не найти.

----------


## Руфус

> Разве можно дать точное определение такого рода вещам не впадая в тавтологию? Можно лишь использовать другие лингвистические конструкции. Реально то, что сущетвует на самом деле. Но Вас, думаю, такое определение не устроит. В самом деле, а что такое, существует на самом деле?


По-моему здесь все просто не понимаю что вам неясно.

----------


## Ант

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Ваше восприятие (на данный момент) двойственно, т е субьект-обьектно. "Я" - субьект. Значит, чтоб найти "Я" (или убедитьСЯ в его отсутствии  :Smilie: ), Вам нужно отбросить все то, что является ОБЬЕКТОМ. То, что останется и будет "Я" (ежели конечно чего-то останется :Smilie:  ).
Для начала отбрасываем обьект "тушка". Это не "я"- не СУБЬЕКТ. Ребенок в колыбели и здоровенный мужик,через полвека - один Субьект, но разные тушки. 
Смотрим дальше, ментальная сфера. Интеллект (т е умение мыслить моделями). каждая мысль-модель - ОБЬЕКТ. 
Эмоции. Каждая эмоция - ОБЬЕКТ. При этом большинство эмоций - следствие омрачений (клеши).
А больше, собственно, ничего и не осталось. Того, во что можно ткнуть пальцем и сказать, что "оно есть".
---------
Т е "то, во что можно ткнуть пальцем" - ОБЬЕКТ. А "тычет пальцем" у нас Субьект (то самое искомое "Я").
Невозможно "ткнуть пальцем в ВОСПРИЯТИЕ", бо именно ОНО и есть, сам "процесс тыканья" (и "палец" и то, во что тычут).
------
Теперь смотрим на Восприятие. (может оно, это "я"?). 
Единственно, Вам доступное восприятие- ВАШЕ.
НО, что Вы можете сказать о восприятии, КРОМЕ того, что оно Вам априорно дано? Дано как аксиома. Ведь если Вы начнете перечислять функционал *ВАШЕГО* восприятия, то сразу угодите в список ОБЬЕКТОВ, перечисленный выше, как "ментальные" (ОБЬЕКТЫ!!!).
Т е "ВАШЕ" Восприятие, Становится ВАШИМ, только при наложении "обьективной матрицы", созданной ВАШИМ УМОМ. Т е ИМЕННО ЭТО, является тем, что мы воспринимаем, как наше "Я". 
------
Т е "Я" - это набор обьективных ментальных ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ, наложенный нашим умом на наше Восприятие. (и всё!)

-----
Ну а буддизм, позволяет избавиться, от этих ограничений. 
Т е мы сами "сконструировали" некий обьект из набора более простых, материальных и нематериальных обьектов, и считаем его "Я".
------
И еще чуть про Восприятие. Единственная доступная (при нашем двойственном восприятии), "видимая" функция Восприятия, которую можно вербализовать- это Изменение. Процесс изменения. Изменение восприятия ("снаружи") и изменение В восприятии (типа "внутри"). Но Процесс-то ОДИН- Единый (нераздельный). Ну и соответственно, ЕСЛИ не накладывать на него "матрицу" нашего "Я", то он и будет один (на всех :Smilie: )
-----------
ЗЫ.Ну и чтоб убедитьСЯ в этом, Вам придется САМОМУ проделать, всю описанную мною умственную работу пошагово (именно, чтоб убедить-СЯ) 


---------



> Я в недавнем прошлом христианин. Они сочиняют про нас обидные анекдоты. Упоминание об одном из них я обнаружил у дьякона Андрея Кураева - архимандрит Рафаил, когда встречался с буддистами не здоровался с ними, потому что боялся оскорбить их религиозны чувства, ведь они не верят в то, что их "я" реально существует.


У буддистов НЕТ (не может быть по определению) религиозных чувств, :Smilie:  т к это тоже "ограничения" (омрачения, клеши)
А Рафаил, тем самым создал себе еще одно "ментальное ограничение" в своем "я". Т е каждый раз проделывая это, он создает некую причину и в результате получит соответствующее следствие...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меня смущает такой момент -привязанность к"я" объявляется в буддизме причиной страдания. Мол, если бы человек не цеплялся за "я", "мое", он бы не 
> страдал. Но можно сослаться на простейший опыт - на физическую боль. Скажем, если болит зуб, бессмысленно заниматься размышлениями об иллюзорности "я".  
> Нужно просто идти к стоматологу.


Просто буддизм рассматривает страдание гораздо шире, дукха в буддизме — это любое даже самое незначительное событие, которое запускает механизм страдания.

Дело в том, что те, кто избавился от привязанности к «я» не испытывают страданий от физической (и от душевной) боли. Когда у них болит зуб, они идут или не идут к стоматологу не потому что их на это толкает ощущение боли.

А те, кто пока не избавился, конечно, могут и к стоматологу сходить. Потом ещё что-нибудь заболит, тогда к другому врачу. Потом к психотерапевту. Потом, когда близкие умирают, то вообще не к кому идти, только надеяться на то, что время лечит. Потом сам умираешь, и даже надеяться нечего. Потом опять сначала. И так без конца.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (04.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меня смущает такой момент -привязанность к"я" объявляется в буддизме причиной страдания. Мол, если бы человек не цеплялся за "я", "мое", он бы не 
> страдал. Но можно сослаться на простейший опыт - на физическую боль. Скажем, если болит зуб, бессмысленно заниматься размышлениями об иллюзорности "я".  
> Нужно просто идти к стоматологу.


В буддизме и это... несколько сложнее. : )
Согласно Дхамме, полное и окончательное/правильное прекращение страданий достигается в ниббане.
При этом существуют два вида ниббаны: с остатком или _упадисеса_ (т.е. -- с телом, прижизненная) и без остатка или _анупадисеса_ (посмертная, после оставления тела). И обычно вторая достигается через некоторое время (иногда -- немалое) после первой.

_Упадисеса-нибббана_, связанная с прекращением омрачений и избавлением от привязанности к "я", характеризуется прекращением умственных страданий (страданий по поводу чего-то/кого-то). Но страдания телесные, служащие проявлением личной кармой, не устраняются без ухода в особые медитат. состояния (джхана). В этом смысле при жизни страдал даже Будда.
_Анупадисеса-нибббана_ -- прекращение страданий и телесных.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Смущает фраза "убедить себя". 

Буддизм - это то, что надо проверять на практике. 


Смущает фраза "стать буддистом".

Нет такой должности "буддист". Есть - человек, практикующий методы. Если Вы практикуете методы, то будете сталкиваться с вопросами о том, как все устроено и они не будут Вам мешать. Наоборот они будут вас вдохновлять.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Дело в том, что те, кто избавился от привязанности к «я» не испытывают страданий от физической (и от душевной) боли. Когда у них болит зуб, они идут или не идут к стоматологу не потому что их на это толкает ощущение боли.
> 
> А те, кто пока не избавился, конечно, могут и к стоматологу сходить. Потом ещё что-нибудь заболит, тогда к другому врачу. Потом к психотерапевту. Потом, когда близкие умирают, то вообще не к кому идти, только надеяться на то, что время лечит. Потом сам умираешь, и даже надеяться нечего. Потом опять сначала. И так без конца.


Позвольте посомневаться в том, что избавление от привязанности к "я" решает проблему физической боли. Боль это такая безжалостная вещь, от которой не спасешься. Можно лишь развить в себе терпение и смириться с ней.

----------

Алма (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Буддизм - это то, что надо проверять на практике.


Именно это меня привлекает в буддизме. В христианстве от меня требовали тупой, нерассуждающей веры в догматы. Для них самое страшное, если ты в этих догматах сомневаешься.

----------

Алма (04.10.2019), Дэнни (08.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> По-моему здесь все просто не понимаю что вам неясно.


Просто у меня есть сомнения в том, что "я" - это фикция. Ведь  если есть такое слово как "я", за ним должна стоять какая-то реальность. Но я могу согласиться, что это какая-то зыбкая и странная реальность. На боль легко указать, а от с "я" это сделать трудно, хотя мы постоянно пользуемся этим словом.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Ваше восприятие (на данный момент) двойственно, т е субьект-обьектно. "Я" - субьект. Значит, чтоб найти "Я" (или убедитьСЯ в его отсутствии ), Вам нужно отбросить все то, что является ОБЬЕКТОМ. То, что останется и будет "Я" (ежели конечно чего-то останется ).
> Для начала отбрасываем обьект "тушка". Это не "я"- не СУБЬЕКТ. Ребенок в колыбели и здоровенный мужик,через полвека - один Субьект, но разные тушки. 
> Смотрим дальше, ментальная сфера. Интеллект (т е умение мыслить моделями). каждая мысль-модель - ОБЬЕКТ. 
> Эмоции. Каждая эмоция - ОБЬЕКТ. При этом большинство эмоций - следствие омрачений (клеши).
> А больше, собственно, ничего и не осталось. Того, во что можно ткнуть пальцем и сказать, что "оно есть".
> ---------
> Т е "то, во что можно ткнуть пальцем" - ОБЬЕКТ. А "тычет пальцем" у нас Субьект (то самое искомое "Я").
> Невозможно "ткнуть пальцем в ВОСПРИЯТИЕ", бо именно ОНО и есть, сам "процесс тыканья" (и "палец" и то, во что тычут).
> ------
> ...


То, что Вы написали, сложно и интересно. Мне нужно подумать. Пока могу согласиться с тем, что когда мы тыкаем пальцем во что-то, это есть "объект". Однако кто-то ведь тычет пальцем в объекты, это и есть субъект, то есть "я". Но тогда оно реально.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

Почему бы не говорить про "я" то, что оно изменчиво, но все же существует вместо отрицания его реальности?

----------


## Алик

> Просто у меня есть сомнения в том, что "я" - это фикция. Ведь  если есть такое слово как "я", за ним должна стоять какая-то реальность. Но я могу согласиться, что это какая-то зыбкая и странная реальность. На боль легко указать, а от с "я" это сделать трудно, хотя мы постоянно пользуемся этим словом.


Чтобы осознать иллюзорность созданного рассудком "я", нужно отключить рассудочное восприятие. Это может произойти и  само собой - тогда возникает лёгкая паника ( всё есть, а меня нет) , но это состояние быстро проходит и "я" возвращается. Память об этом состоянии остаётся, оно очень необычное и хочется его испытать снова. Но увы -  это желание рассудочного "я", следовательно оно неосуществимо.
Мастера, научившиеся удерживать постоянно состояние осознанности ( а это подразумевает нерассудочное, интуитивное восприятие),  говорят о мире и о себе, как об одном целом и неделимом. Что касается оценок рассудка, то он ( рассудок) всегда опаздывает и возвращает в мир иллюзий, созданных из категорий и шаблонов.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Чтобы осознать иллюзорность созданного рассудком "я", нужно отключить рассудочное восприятие. Это может произойти и  само собой - тогда возникает лёгкая паника ( всё есть, а меня нет) , но это состояние быстро проходит и "я" возвращается. Память об этом состоянии остаётся, оно очень необычное и хочется его испытать снова. Но увы -  это желание рассудочного "я", следовательно оно неосуществимо.
> Мастера, научившиеся удерживать постоянно состояние осознанности ( а это подразумевает нерассудочное, интуитивное восприятие),  говорят о мире и о себе, как об одном целом и неделимом. Что касается оценок рассудка, то он ( рассудок) всегда опаздывает и возвращает в мир иллюзий, созданных из категорий и шаблонов.


Честно говоря, есть сомнение в том, что "я" - это конструкция рассудка. Кажется, "я" - это вообще структура психики. Зоопсихологи обнаружили, что самосознание, то есть "я" есть даже у высших приматов, например, у шимпанзе.

----------


## Фил

> Почему бы не говорить про "я" то, что оно изменчиво, но все же существует вместо отрицания его реальности?


Ось вращения у Земли, например, существует? Реальна?
Куда девается при остановке?
Откуда появляется?

----------

Алик (06.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Ось вращения у Земли, например, существует? Реальна?
> Куда девается при остановке?
> Откуда появляется?


Фил, это, конечно, очень интересная, оригинальная метафора. Но едва ли она применима к нашему случаю. "Я" - это структура психики, а ее потеря - деперсонализация - психическое нарушение.

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Почему бы не говорить про "я" то, что оно изменчиво, но все же существует вместо отрицания его реальности?


Давайте для начала разберемся с этим"Я".
 Что такое "Я"?  Что там?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Давайте для начала разберемся с этим"Я".
>  Что такое "Я"?  Что там?


Проблема как раз состоит в том, что на "я" трудно указать. На боль указать можно, на "я" - нет. "Я" доступно лишь стихийной интуиции. В принципе, отсюда можно протянуть нить к идее иллюзорности "я". И все же, когда мы утрачиваем "я" - это отчетливо ощущается. Такое переживание в психиатрии называется деперсонализацией. У меня в свое время был такой опыт. Это довольно жутко. И это на мой взгляд говорит о том, что "я" все же есть некая реальность.

----------


## Алма

Нет в этом никакой психиатрии.
Простой страх потерять себя родного. Не бойся мы с тобой :Smilie: 
 И всё же хотелось определить что мы называем "Я"?
Что такое Я?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, это, конечно, очень интересная, оригинальная метафора. Но едва ли она применима к нашему случаю. "Я" - это структура психики, а ее потеря - деперсонализация - психическое нарушение.


Ну и что?
Нарушение.
Но это Я есть, пока вокруг него эта психика крутится. Это не отдельная структура, а сама психика и есть.

----------


## Фил

> Проблема как раз состоит в том, что на "я" трудно указать. На боль указать можно, на "я" - нет. "Я" доступно лишь стихийной интуиции. В принципе, отсюда можно протянуть нить к идее иллюзорности "я". И все же, когда мы утрачиваем "я" - это отчетливо ощущается. Такое переживание в психиатрии называется деперсонализацией. У меня в свое время был такой опыт. Это довольно жутко. И это на мой взгляд говорит о том, что "я" все же есть некая реальность.


Утратить Я нельзя.
Некому этот опыт пережить.
Это как представить свою смерть.

----------


## Aion

> Не могли бы Вы расшифровать свою мысль?


Я (Эго) - один из архетипов коллективного бессознательного, то есть, нам только кажется, что переживаемое нами уникально, на самом же деле - это перетекание из пустого в порожнее)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Нет в этом никакой психиатрии.
> Простой страх потерять себя родного. Не бойся мы с тобой
>  И всё же хотелось определить что мы называем "Я"?
> Что такое Я?


Иногда в этом есть психиатрия. Ведь есть же у психиатров диагноз "синдром деперсонализации".

Что касается определения понятия "я", то здесь мы сталкиваемся с очевидными проблемами. Некоторые понятия мы не в состоянии определить, хотя свободно пользуемся соответствующими словами.  Попробуйте определить, например, то, что такое боль? "Я" дано нашей интуиции, как и многие другие понятия.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Именно это меня привлекает в буддизме. В христианстве от меня требовали тупой, нерассуждающей веры в догматы. Для них самое страшное, если ты в этих догматах сомневаешься.


Ну тогда надо понять, - что есть цель, а что есть средства?


Золотодобытчик хочет золота(цель), но он берет в руки кирку, одевает сапоги и зачем-то целый день копается в грязи (средство).


Тут тоже самое,  - вы говорите о средстве, но буддизм начинается с понимания цели, а не с понимания средств. Если цель стоит того, то можно и поработать ради неё.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Ну и что?
> Нарушение.
> Но это Я есть, пока вокруг него эта психика крутится. Это не отдельная структура, а сама психика и есть.


Я не есть психика вообще. Но в чем-то Вы, наверное, правы. Психика - это поток мыслей, ощущений и эмоций. При этом один поток отделен от других потоков, принадлежащих другим людям. Понятие "я" этот факт отражает.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Утратить Я нельзя.
> Некому этот опыт пережить.
> Это как представить свою смерть.


Утратить "я" хотя бы отчасти можно. У меня был такой опыт. Я занимался медитаций. Пришлось обратиться к психиатру.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Ну тогда надо понять, - что есть цель, а что есть средства?
> 
> 
> Золотодобытчик хочет золота(цель), но он берет в руки кирку, одевает сапоги и зачем-то целый день копается в грязи (средство).
> 
> 
> Тут тоже самое,  - вы говорите о средстве, но буддизм начинается с понимания цели, а не с понимания средств. Если цель стоит того, то можно и поработать ради неё.


Я сформулировал для себя цель. Я нашел ее в Четырех Благородных Истинах. Но мне не все понятно в буддизме.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Я (Эго) - один из архетипов коллективного бессознательного, то есть, нам только кажется, что переживаемое нами уникально, на самом же деле - это перетекание из пустого в порожнее)


Эго и коллективно бессознательное, если верить психоаналитикам,вещи все же разные.

----------


## Денис Ч

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Как-то при чтении Ламрима Цонкапы показалось, что автор книги рекомендует так сказать новичку не хвататься сразу за тяжелую штангу , потому что надорвется и уйдет из спорта. Это образно говоря.

Сначала надо пройти путь низшей личности, которая верит в "Я" и практикует с единственной целью - получить лучшее перерождение Себя любимого в следующей жизни. Понимание пустоты уже идет даже не у средней, а у высшей личности.

Если изначально при вступлении на Путь человека загрузить идеями пустоты и т.д., то пупок развяжется, и человек никогда не станет буддистом.

Надо возводить здание постепенно, чтобы фундамент был крепок ("И пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и устремились на дом тот, и он не упал, потому что основан был на камне"), а не делать быстро домик на песке ("И пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и налегли на дом тот, и он упал, и падение его было великое").

Не надо человека заставлять через немогу есть идею анатмана. Он сам, переходя на путь высшей личности, придет к этому пониманию через опыт медитации.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Как-то при чтении Ламрима Цонкапы показалось, что автор книги рекомендует так сказать новичку не хвататься сразу за тяжелую штангу , потому что надорвется и уйдет из спорта. Это образно говоря.
> 
> Сначала надо пройти путь низшей личности, которая верит в "Я" и практикует с единственной целью - получить лучшее перерождение Себя любимого в следующей жизни. Понимание пустоты уже идет даже не у средней, а у высшей личности.
> 
> Если изначально при вступлении на Путь человека загрузить идеями пустоты и т.д., то пупок развяжется, и человек никогда не станет буддистом.
> 
> Надо возводить здание постепенно, чтобы фундамент был крепок ("И пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и устремились на дом тот, и он не упал, потому что основан был на камне"), а не делать быстро домик на песке ("И пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и налегли на дом тот, и он упал, и падение его было великое").


Вполне с Вами согласен. Я просто пытаюсь постепенно разбираться со своими проблемами.

----------


## Alex

Слушайте, ну что вы, в самом деле? В буддизме отвергается "истинно-существующее" или "независимо-существующее" "я" (བདག་). "Просто я" (ང་ཙམ་), т.е. "эмпирическое" "я" не отрицается, хотя и объясняется немного по-разному в разных школах и у разных авторов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Денис Ч (04.10.2019), Пилигрим (23.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Вполне с Вами согласен. Я просто пытаюсь постепенно разбираться со своими проблемами.


Когда читал Торчинова про эти идеи пустоты, анатмана; когда читал учителей про эти идеи - возникала иллюзия, что я должен принять эти идеи сразу, или там через год после прибежища. То есть, если у меня в руках книга, которую я прочту за месяц, то возникает ощущение, что и расстояние от Прибежища до понимания высших истин тоже короткое.

Читая Ламрим Цонкапы, подумал, что на самом деле для того, чтобы понять анатман, может уйти в лучшем случае жизнь, а обычно так и помрешь, не поняв.

И, конечно же, как только что написали, на относительном уровне и личность, и все объекты реальности (как самосуществующие) существуют на самом деле, реально. Только на абсолютном нет самобытия вещей.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Слушайте, ну что вы, в самом деле? В буддизме отвергается "истинно-существующее" или "независимо-существующее" "я" (བདག་). "Просто я" (ང་ཙམ་), т.е. "эмпирическое" "я" не отрицается, хотя и объясняется немного по-разному в разных школах и у разных авторов.


Что значит "истинно-существующее я"?

----------


## Руфус

> Просто у меня есть сомнения в том, что "я" - это фикция. Ведь  если есть такое слово как "я", за ним должна стоять какая-то реальность. Но я могу согласиться, что это какая-то зыбкая и странная реальность. На боль легко указать, а от с "я" это сделать трудно, хотя мы постоянно пользуемся этим словом.


Правильное у вас сомнение. «Я»  сто процентов реально.

----------


## Фил

> Утратить "я" хотя бы отчасти можно. У меня был такой опыт. Я занимался медитаций. Пришлось обратиться к психиатру.


Что такое "часть Я" ?
Это не "утрата Я", я нарушение психики.

Я нет, например у мухи, потому что у нее не мозг, а ганглий.
Это конечный автомат - детерменированный алгоритм.
Раздражение - реакция.

Представьте себя в такой роли.
Вы, банально, просто не будете осознавать, что Вы делаете.
Это будет восприниматься как "потеря сознания". Т.е. Вы есть, потом бац, ничего не помню, а потом сознание к Вам вернулось и Вам показывают видео, 
как Вы отжигаете - летаете по комнате и бьетесь в стекло окна.


Возможны конечно некие промежуточные психические состояния деперсонализации, но Я в них все равно присутствует.
Может Вы имеете в виду, что это некое "другое Я", не такое как обычно?

А потеря Я, это как остановка вращающегося тела. Нет вращения - нет оси. Запустили - появилась ось вращения.
Нет синхронизации различных психических процессов, нет Я, вместо человека -насекомое.

----------


## Фил

> Что значит "истинно-существующее я"?


По другому лучше, "объективно существующее".

----------

Alex (04.10.2019)

----------


## Руфус

Все вещи реальны, как и наше Я. Проблемам в том, что у нас плохое зрение –  мы невидим ничего даже не видим свое Я от того все вещи как и наше Я в нашем уме отражаются лишь как иллюзия.
Проблема не в Я, а в нашей слепоте.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Что такое "часть Я" ?
> Это не "утрата Я", я нарушение психики.
> 
> Я нет, например у мухи, потому что у нее не мозг, а ганглий.
> Это конечный автомат - детерменированный алгоритм.
> Раздражение - реакция.
> 
> Представьте себя в такой роли.
> Вы, банально, просто не будете осознавать, что Вы делаете.
> ...


"Утрата Я" - это и есть нарушение психики. При этом я находился в сознании, в этом смысле можно было говорить лишь о частичном деперсонализации. Поэтому я высказался именно так "частичная утрата Я".

----------


## Алма

> Утратить "я" хотя бы отчасти можно. У меня был такой опыт. Я занимался медитаций. Пришлось обратиться к психиатру.


А можете описать этот опыт?

----------


## Фил

> "Утрата Я" - это и есть нарушение психики. При этом я находился в сознании, в этом смысле можно было говорить лишь о частичном деперсонализации. Поэтому я высказался именно так "частичная утрата Я".


Это не означает, что есть в психике некий выделенный участок "Я", к которому пристыковываются периферийные психические интерфейсы.
Это означает, что конфигурация психики внезапно нарушилась, и внутренне это ощущалось именно так, как "потеря-Я".

Например, когда нарушается вестибулярный аппарат и карта тела, то это ощущается как "вылетание за пределы своего тела", хотя никто никуда не вылетает, ибо - нечему.


PS Кстати, я думаю, если бы психика поменялась не спорадически, а на протяжении длительного процесса, то Вы бы этого даже не заметили, как этого не замечают больные деменцией, хотя вот уж у кого Я утрачено-так-утрачено.

----------


## Фил

> Все вещи реальны, как и наше Я. Проблемам в том, что у нас плохое зрение –  мы невидим ничего даже не видим свое Я от того все вещи как и наше Я в нашем уме отражаются лишь как иллюзия.
> Проблема не в Я, а в нашей слепоте.


И кого зрение лучше?
У летучей мыши?
Где стандарт зрения?

----------


## Денис Ч

Напомнили про книгу Пашковского "Психические расстройства с религиозно-мистическими переживаниями".

Читал где-то, что буддийская медитация приводит к синдрому деперсонализации. 

Так вроде как потеря чувства "Я" - это плод практики. Психиатры считают, что Будда Сидхартха, Иисус, Мухамед - все основатели религий были психически больными людьми.

Другое дело - может это обычные люди - психически больные, а они - здоровые.

У нас ведь как - кто первый надел халат, тот и доктор.

----------


## Alex

Фигасе у вас плоды практики. Практика приводит к снятию противопоставления между воспринимающим субъектом и воспринимаемым объектом, но никак не к деперсонализации.

----------

Aion (05.10.2019), Ассаджи (13.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (04.10.2019), Савелов Александр (12.05.2020), Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> А можете описать этот опыт?


Ну, если Вам интересно, очень кратко расскажу. Это был момент времени, когда я в первый раз заинтересовался буддизмом. Я стал бубнить мантру, и до того увлекся, что однажды вечером, направляясь домой, потерял сознание и очнулся на другом конце микрорайона возле освещенной витрины магазина. Я его вспомнил, но к моему ужасу обнаружил, что за пределами этого магазина ничего не помню. Я стал ходить вдоль него взад вперед и стал замерзать. Хлопнул две бутылки пива и с трудом узнал следующий дом по улице, а в следующем жил я. Я юркнул в свой подъезд и зашел домой. Выпил мартини и уснул. А на следующий день у меня начались приступы деперсонализации и дереализации, то есть мучительные переживания утраты "я" и реальности мира. Но постепенно я пришел в норму. Однако этот опыт был настолько травмирующим, что я перестал заниматься медитаций и вообще стал христианином.

Проблема, однако, состояла в том, что стало возникать неприятие некоторых догматов, в частности, догмата о вечных адских муках не-спасенных, то есть всех не-христиан. Пастор посоветовал мне откладывать такие проблемы на будущее. Но проблемы не рассасывались и их становилось все больше и больше. Наконец, я понял, что больше не могу считать себя христианином. Я вернулся к своему интересу к буддизму, а свой прежний опыт медитации оценил в рамках поговорки: "Научи дурака Богу молиться..". Думаю, медитацией нужно заниматься под руководством наставника.

----------

Алма (05.10.2019), Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Это не означает, что есть в психике некий выделенный участок "Я", к которому пристыковываются периферийные психические интерфейсы.
> Это означает, что конфигурация психики внезапно нарушилась, и внутренне это ощущалось именно так, как "потеря-Я".
> 
> Например, когда нарушается вестибулярный аппарат и карта тела, то это ощущается как "вылетание за пределы своего тела", хотя никто никуда не вылетает, ибо - нечему.
> 
> 
> PS Кстати, я думаю, если бы психика поменялась не спорадически, а на протяжении длительного процесса, то Вы бы этого даже не заметили, как этого не замечают больные деменцией, хотя вот уж у кого Я утрачено-так-утрачено.


Могу согласиться с тем, что конкретного участка, ответственного за "я" нет. Оно есть некая интегративная функция психики.

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, если Вам интересно, очень кратко расскажу. Это был момент времени, когда я в первый раз заинтересовался буддизмом. Я стал бубнить мантру, и до того увлекся, что однажды вечером, направляясь домой, потерял сознание и очнулся на другом конце микрорайона возле освещенной витрины магазина.


Как я и говорил, отсутствие Я воспринимается как потеря сознания.
Плюс еще что-то переклинило, раз такая лабильная психика.

----------

Alex (04.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Могу согласиться с тем, что конкретного участка, ответственного за "я" нет. Оно есть некая интегративная функция психики.


Эпифеномен. И при нарушении взаимодействия частей целого, как любой эпифеномен, рассыпается.
Либо совсем (потеря сознания), либо частями (если так можно назвать, метафорически конечно)

----------


## Ант

> Сообщение от Фил ￼
> Ось вращения у Земли, например, существует? Реальна?
> Куда девается при остановке?
> Откуда появляется?
> Фил, это, конечно, очень интересная, оригинальная метафора. Но едва ли она применима к нашему случаю. "Я" - это структура психики, а ее потеря - деперсонализация - психическое нарушение.


Метафора как раз  в тему.
Представьте, что у человека полная амнезия. Вот он очнулся, не зная ни "кто", ни "что", но он уже ВСЁ окружающее, рассматривает относительно своего "я". Т е "матрица я" никуда не делась. Теперь эту "матрицу" пациент начнет набивать обьективностью и моделями.



> Пока могу согласиться с тем, что когда мы тыкаем пальцем во что-то, это есть "объект". Однако кто-то ведь тычет пальцем в объекты, это и есть субъект, то есть "я". Но тогда оно реально.


Нет, не "однако" и не "реально". 
Кто кроме Вашего "Я", может ВЫДЕЛИТЬ какой либо Обььект из "Всего"? Кто кроме Вашей "матрицы" воспримет этот обьект именно "так"? (т е именно такое восприятие и есть Ваша Субьективность). И именно Ваша субьективность  генерирует именно Ваше восприятие обьекта в ДАННОМ ключе: ракурс, подробность, взаимосвязи итд.
Когда "я-нет", то нет и "обьектов" (отдельных обьектов), есть всеобщее взаимодействие-изменение. Нет "деталей", есть работающий "механизм" и нет необходимости строить модели взаимосвязей отдельных "деталей", "механизм" просто "видно".
Соответственно "СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ" (как термин) подразумевает ТОЛЬКО пару субьект-обьект. Одно без другого не существует.
А все существование мы констатирует исключительно с помощью восприятия (ну кроме самого восприятия :Smilie: ). Т е НИЧЕГО, кроме изменяющихся воспринимаемых свойств, нету. Зато, "это наше всё" :Smilie:  Изменения непрерывны и безначально-бесконечны, и дело не в "обьективном их наполнении", а в нашем к нему (изменению) отношении.
Т е Ваша "реальность" относительна, она ОБУСЛОВЛЕНА Вашим Я. Но это не есть Реальная Реальность. :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Человек" - это ярлык, наклеенный определенным объектам. Также как "слон","кошка", "собака", "дерево". Но если поискать, что такое "Я" на самом деле, его не найти.


В русском языке можно найти, это - местоимение.
На языке индии अहम् , по тибетски (как уже выше написали) ང་ 
Но не это же отрицается, как думают уважаемый Топик Стартер, деперсоналисты, убийцы души, вселенские суицидники и компания как кто ещё буддизм называл и что о буддизме писал  (топикстартеру и Ко :   :Wink:  )

(не так ещё и давно в купеческой и около среде и что то типа индийского общеупотребительного "атман" использовалось, напр.: "к нам приехал Сам" и т.п., но сейчас это вроде уже не актуально)

----------


## Фил

> Метафора как раз в тему.
> Представьте, что у человека полная амнезия. Вот он очнулся...


 @*Ант* ключевое слово "очнулся"....

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Метафора как раз  в тему.
> Представьте, что у человека полная амнезия. Вот он очнулся, не зная ни "кто", ни "что", но он уже ВСЁ окружающее, рассматривает относительно своего "я". Т е "матрица я" никуда не делась. Теперь эту "матрицу" пациент начнет набивать обьективностью и моделями.
> Нет, не "однако" и не "реально". 
> Кто кроме Вашего "Я", может ВЫДЕЛИТЬ какой либо Обььект из "Всего"? Кто кроме Вашей "матрицы" воспримет этот обьект именно "так"? (т е именно такое восприятие и есть Ваша Субьективность). И именно Ваша субьективность  генерирует именно Ваше восприятие обьекта в ДАННОМ ключе: ракурс, подробность, взаимосвязи итд.
> Когда "я-нет", то нет и "обьектов" (отдельных обьектов), есть всеобщее взаимодействие-изменение. Нет "деталей", есть работающий "механизм" и нет необходимости строить модели взаимосвязей отдельных "деталей", "механизм" просто "видно".
> Соответственно "СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ" (как термин) подразумевает ТОЛЬКО пару субьект-обьект. Одно без другого не существует.
> А все существование мы констатирует исключительно с помощью восприятия (ну кроме самого восприятия). Т е НИЧЕГО, кроме изменяющихся воспринимаемых свойств, нету. Зато, "это наше всё" Изменения непрерывны и безначально-бесконечны, и дело не в "обьективном их наполнении", а в нашем к нему (изменению) отношении.
> Т е Ваша "реальность" относительна, она ОБУСЛОВЛЕНА Вашим Я. Но это не есть Реальная Реальность.


Спасибо, Ант, за подробный пост. Мне надо подумать, но пока я вижу некоторые странности. Вы вроде бы против реальности Я, а вместе с тем пишете - Кто кроме Вашего "Я", может ВЫДЕЛИТЬ какой либо Оббьект из "Всего"? Когда "я-нет", то нет и "обьектов". Это может быть результатом того, что я  и объекты есть некое единство. Но, может быть, я умишком своим просто что-то не понял.

----------


## Yagmort

Вячеслав, на мой взгляд, подобные вопросы склонны утопать в искажениях и семантических проблемах. напр., что подразумевается под "я"? личность? ум? самоосознание? по моему скромному мнению, ответ на Ваш вопрос такой: "я" в данном контексте - это личность. личность, бесспорно, сушествует. но личность - это иллюзорное "я". весь этот набор страхов, надежд, ожиданий и устремлений, именуемый "Вячеславом" (или мной, или кем-то ещё) не является нашим истинным "я". личность стирается в момент смерти. страдание появляется из-за привязанности к иллюзорному "я". оно обречено на уничтожение и, тем не менее, всеми правдами и неправдами стремится сохранить свою уникальность и индивидуальность. т.е. страдание (дукха) - это не то, что у Вас болит зуб, это постоянная тревога, беспокойство по-поводу судьбы иллюзорного "я". ведь оно не хочет исчезнуть, оно хочет постоянства, надёжности и защищённости, уверенности в завтрашнем дне. пока есть эта привязанность - будет и  беспокойство.




> Именно это меня привлекает в буддизме. В христианстве от меня требовали тупой, нерассуждающей веры в догматы. Для них самое страшное, если ты в этих догматах сомневаешься.


Вы знаете, это проблема церкви, а не христианства. в православии есть мистическая часть, называемая "исихазм". во многом исихазм - это христианский вариант медитации, сердце православия. отсечение помыслов, сведение ума в сердце, иисусова молитва, священное безмолвие. один мой хороший друг мне говорил, что существует 3 церкви: каноническая, поместная и мистическая. "но, - говорил он, - тебе никогда не скажут про мистическую". потому, что надо удерживать паству.

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо, Ант, за подробный пост. Мне надо подумать, но пока я вижу некоторые странности. Вы вроде бы против реальности Я, а вместе с тем пишете - Кто кроме Вашего "Я", может ВЫДЕЛИТЬ какой либо Оббьект из "Всего"? Когда "я-нет", то нет и "обьектов". Это может быть результатом того, что я  и объекты есть некое единство. Но, может быть, я умишком своим просто что-то не понял.


Все правильно понимаете!

----------


## Ант

> @*Ант* ключевое слово "очнулся"....


Не-а. Оно ключевое только в двойственной парадигме (типа "со стороны").
Восприятие и осознание - две большие разницы. Восприятие- непрерывно, безначально-бесконечно. А вот осознание... 
Был в отключке, значит воспринимал, но не осознавал (и в память не откладывал), а вот "очнулся" - значит пошел процесс осознания (какого-никакого :Smilie: ). Кстати при  желании, можно и "вытащить" воспринимаемое во время отключки, перевести в осознаваемое (звуки, тактильность), скажем при помощи гипноза (ретроспективного).

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вячеслав, на мой взгляд, подобные вопросы склонны утопать в искажениях и семантических проблемах. напр., что подразумевается под "я"? личность? ум? самоосознание? по моему скромному мнению, ответ на Ваш вопрос такой: "я" в данном контексте - это личность. личность, бесспорно, сушествует. но личность - это иллюзорное "я". весь этот набор страхов, надежд, ожиданий и устремлений, именуемый "Вячеславом" (или мной, или кем-то ещё) не является нашим истинным "я". личность стирается в момент смерти. страдание появляется из-за привязанности к иллюзорному "я". оно обречено на уничтожение и, тем не менее, всеми правдами и неправдами стремится сохранить свою уникальность и индивидуальность. т.е. страдание (дукха) - это не то, что у Вас болит зуб, это постоянная тревога, беспокойство по-поводу судьбы иллюзорного "я". ведь оно не хочет исчезнуть, оно хочет постоянства, надёжности и защищённости, уверенности в завтрашнем дне. пока есть эта привязанность - будет и  беспокойство.


Вопрос:
Не подразумеваете ли, что кроме вот этого "я" которое есть, существует ещё и некое так сказать "не иллюзорное "я"" или по другому, некое  "истинное "я"" ?

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Со всем тредом не ознакомился.
Предлагаю обратить внимание на постановку вопроса [а именно, на слова "каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно"].

На всякий случай вариант подсказки. Преформулируем следующим образом: какие созерцания (в смысле созерцать умом) можно применить для того, чтобы наглядным образом представить концепцию "иллюзорности "я""?

Дополнительно. О значении.
Для буддизма, равно как и для многих других вещей, эта идея несет в себе познавательную прагматику.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Спасибо, Ант, за подробный пост. Мне надо подумать, но пока я вижу некоторые странности. Вы вроде бы против реальности Я, а вместе с тем пишете - Кто кроме Вашего "Я", может ВЫДЕЛИТЬ какой либо Оббьект из "Всего"? Когда "я-нет", то нет и "обьектов". *Это может быть результатом того, что я  и объекты есть некое единство.* Но, может быть, я умишком своим просто что-то не понял.


Да. Это и есть Реальность, единая и неделимая.
Вот только эта Реальность- НЕ ОБЬЕКТ (а процесс :Smilie: ) Ведь к любому обьекту придется присобачивать воспринимающего субьекта.
Процесс изменения.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Вы знаете, это проблема церкви, а не христианства. в православии есть мистическая часть, называемая "исихазм". во многом исихазм - это христианский вариант медитации, сердце православия. отсечение помыслов, сведение ума в сердце, иисусова молитва, священное безмолвие. один мой хороший друг мне говорил, что существует 3 церкви: каноническая, поместная и мистическая. "но, - говорил он, - тебе никогда не скажут про мистическую". потому, что надо удерживать паству.


Я, конечно, знаю об исихзме, но ведь православная мистика не существует вне догматики. Даже симпатичные люди в христианстве, если они не ревизионисты, верят, например, в вечные адские муки не-христиан, то есть нас с Вами. Думаю, Вы испытывали когда-нибудь сильную боль. Представьте теперь, что это будет длиться вечно и без всякой надежды на избавление.

----------


## Yagmort

> Вопрос:
> Не подразумеваете ли, что кроме вот этого "я" которое есть, существует ещё и некое так сказать "не иллюзорное "я"" или по другому, некое  "истинное "я"" ?


Дхармакая, ригпа

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дхармакая, ригпа


Это, вне  этих моментов личности, гдето отдельно за этим, под этим или ещё гдето или както обособленно от каждого момента личности ?

Или по другому:
От именно этого самого ума личности, это както вне, гдето отдельно за этим, под этим или ещё както обособленно ?

----------


## Ант

> Преформулируем следующим образом: какие созерцания (в смысле созерцать умом) можно применить для того, чтобы наглядным образом представить концепцию "иллюзорности "я""?


Аналитическая медитация по этому поводу... НО, это все равно будет только "концепция". 
Т е можно убедитьСЯ, что я-нет, но это "я", которого нет, все еще будет рулить. Т е можно убедиться в правильности пути, т е правильности "теории". Понять "механизм", но это не значит "научиться кататься на этом велосипеде". :Smilie:

----------


## Yagmort

> ...но ведь православная мистика не существует вне догматики...


это, возможно, моё заблуждение, но я в это не верю. любая религия утопает в догматах. но есть разница между религиозностью и духовностью. напр., мне, как буддисту, всегда интересно послушать Петра Мамонова, потому, что в его словах я ощущаю внерелигиозную истину. я не ощущаю противоречий между его православием и своим буддизмом. мы идём разными путями, но к одной сути. это моё личное мнение и оно, скорее всего, на этом форуме не разделяется подавляющим большинством участников. будучи буддистом, я не считаю буддизм исключительным путём, а всё остальное - лжеучениями.

----------


## Yagmort

> Это, вне  этих моментов личности, гдето отдельно за этим, под этим или ещё гдето или както обособленно от каждого момента личности ?
> 
> Или по другому:
> От именно этого самого ума личности, это както вне, гдето отдельно за этим, под этим или ещё както обособленно ?


насколько я понимаю, в силу заблуждения, оно всегда впелетено в каждый момент. но, вообще, это хорошая иллюстрация того, как всё утопает в искажениях.. "ум личности". вот что Вы понимаете под этим? )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> будучи буддистом, я не считаю буддизм исключительным путём, а всё остальное - лжеучениями.


А  Католическую Церковь (западного\римского обряда) ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> насколько я понимаю, в силу заблуждения, оно всегда впелетено в каждый момент. но, вообще, это хорошая иллюстрация того, как всё утопает в искажениях..* "ум личности". вот что Вы понимаете под этим?* )


Каждый момент потока личности, это моменты совокупности ума и тела личности.




> насколько я понимаю, в силу заблуждения, оно всегда впелетено в каждый момент.


Вопрос:

Это может быть отделено от того "я" что иллюзорно есть , и\или както существовать\быть\естьновать обособленно вне потока личности ?

----------


## Александр С

> Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно


https://www.e-reading.club/bookreade...unnel_Ego.html

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Не-а. Оно ключевое только в двойственной парадигме (типа "со стороны").
> Восприятие и осознание - две большие разницы. Восприятие- непрерывно, безначально-бесконечно. А вот осознание... 
> Был в отключке, значит воспринимал, но не осознавал (и в память не откладывал), а вот "очнулся" - значит пошел процесс осознания (какого-никакого). Кстати при  желании, можно и "вытащить" воспринимаемое во время отключки, перевести в осознаваемое (звуки, тактильность), скажем при помощи гипноза (ретроспективного).


Я это и имел в виду. Очнулся = Я.

----------


## Ант

> Я это и имел в виду. Очнулся = Я.


Да, с учетом того, что "иллюзия Я" (матрица) сохраняется и в отключке (и после смерти тушки). И вот здесь уже нужно рассматривать причинно-следственные связи (ПСС).

----------


## Фил

> Да, с учетом того, что "иллюзия Я" (матрица) сохраняется и в отключке (и после смерти тушки). И вот здесь уже нужно рассматривать причинно-следственные связи (ПСС).


Это уже мистика. Мистику я не рассматриваю

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> это, возможно, моё заблуждение, но я в это не верю. любая религия утопает в догматах. но есть разница между религиозностью и духовностью. напр., мне, как буддисту, всегда интересно послушать Петра Мамонова, потому, что в его словах я ощущаю внерелигиозную истину. я не ощущаю противоречий между его православием и своим буддизмом. мы идём разными путями, но к одной сути. это моё личное мнение и оно, скорее всего, на этом форуме не разделяется подавляющим большинством участников. будучи буддистом, я не считаю буддизм исключительным путём, а всё остальное - лжеучениями.


Я вполне уважаю Вашу точку зрения, и к Петру Мамонову отношусь с интересом. Но есть все же некие объективны вещи. Библия является священным текстом христиан. Муки грешников после смерти и Страшного Суда согласно Библии в самом деле будут вечными. Идею о вечном горении грешников в аду можно обнаружить уже в Ветхом Завете. Так, в Книге Пророка Даниила утверждается следующее: “И многие из спящих в прахе земли пробудится, одни для жизни вечной, другие на вечное поругание и посрамление” (Дан. 12: 2). Однако наиболее подробно идея вечного ада излагается в Новом Завете. Одно из подобных мест присутствует, например, в Евангелии от Матфея в известной притче об овцах и козлищах. Там, в частности, сообщается то, что на Страшном Суде Иисусом Христом будет сказаны грешниками следующие страшные слова: “Идите от Меня, проклятые, в огонь вечный, уготованный диаволу и ангелам его” (Мф. 25:41). Есть в Евангелии также вполне страшные метафоры, описывающие вечные адские муки. В связи с этим ниже я просто перечислю евангельские метафоры:

“печь огненная”  (Мф. 13: 42),

“тьма внешняя” (Мф. 8: 12),

“плач и скрежет зубов” (Мф. 25: 30),

“огонь неугасимый, где червь не умирает и огонь не угасает” (Мк. 9: 45-46),

“мрак тьмы навеки” (Иуд. 1: 13),

“скорбь и теснота” (Рим. 2: 8-9),

“и дым мучения их будет восходить во веки веков” (Отк. 14: 11),

“озеро огненное и серное” (Отк. 20: 10),

Может быть, Вы думаете, что все это Вас не коснется, а в аду вечно гореть будут лишь самые закоренелые грешники? Но это не так. Гореть в адском огне согласно Евангелию будут также вполне достойные люди, которые при жизни не уверовали в Иисуса Христа.

----------


## Ант

> Это уже мистика. Мистику я не рассматриваю


не, это просто другая тема... соответственно, с другим обоснованием и терминологией...

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> https://www.e-reading.club/bookreade...unnel_Ego.html


Благодарю за ценную ссылку

----------

Фил (04.10.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Аналитическая медитация по этому поводу... НО, это все равно будет только "концепция". 
> Т е можно убедитьСЯ, что я-нет, но это "я", которого нет, все еще будет рулить. Т е можно убедиться в правильности пути, т е правильности "теории". Понять "механизм", но это не значит "научиться кататься на этом велосипеде".


Как выше говорил, тред не читал.
Создалось впечатление, что человек хочет понять идею [ну..., если мы так истолкуем слово "убедиться"]. :-)

----------


## Yagmort

> А  Католическую Церковь (западного\римского обряда) ?


я не считаю её учением, прежде всего. католичество я воспринимаю, как люцеферианство, т.е. организацию, представляющую в скрытой форме идеи зла) на мой взгляд, католичество не имеет отношения к христианству.






> Вопрос:
> 
> Это может быть отделено от того "я" что иллюзорно есть , и\или както существовать\быть\естьновать обособленно вне потока личности ?


я считаю, что может.

по-поводу Библии.. как я уже высказался, на мой взгляд, любая религия утопает в море догматов. в особенности это относится к христианству и Библии. насколько я знаю, на никейском соборе было принято решение вырезать из библии любые упоминания реинкарнации. т.е. существование реинкарнация принималось в раннем христианстве. сколько таких редакций, чьих-то заблуждений и личных трактовок осело в Библии за время её существования - никто не в состоянии выяснить. как мне это видится, учение Христа переврано так, что отделить зёрна от плевел - это серьёзное испытание для любого православного адепта. роль РПЦ в этом вряди ли можно считать способствуюшей этой задаче. лично я сомневаюсь, что Христос был человеком, который запугивал людей и призывал их принять себя в качестве идола, иначе тебя ждут вечные муки ада.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Анатман это гораздо более глубокий принцип, чем отрицание гомункула.
Поэтому Вы выбрали очень хорошее препятствие.

"Я" реально не меньше, чем стол, коммунизм или дух леса. Все это образы, которые могут быть очень значимы.

То, что рождается и умирает - не так примитивно, как любое, самое сложное представление о "себе"
У образа "себя" есть опоры, восприятие "себя" не случайно.

Поэтому, хотя идея "я" не отражает реальности, она происходит из реальности.

Когда Вы смотрите фильм, у Вас в уме конструируются его персонажи, ситуации, переживания. Однако, Вы можете осознать разницу между реальностью фильма и реальностью опор для этого фильма.

такова же разница между реальностью условной и реальностью окончательной. Анатман это характеристика окончательной реальности. "Я" это образ из условной реальности.

----------

Монферран (05.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я не считаю её учением, прежде всего. католичество я воспринимаю, как люцеферианство, т.е. организацию, представляющую в скрытой форме идеи зла) на мой взгляд, католичество не имеет отношения к христианству.


Вот и всё хорошее отношение к другим не-буддийским Учениям.
"православненько" вообщем, не в лучшем смысле этого слова  :Frown:

----------


## Климский

> Если взять любой элемент, который мы относим к себе, окажется, что он временный и изменчивый. И клетки нашего тела постоянно умирают и заменяются на новые, и наши мысли, привычки и всё, что составляет психику также временно и изменчиво. И кроме того, всё это существует в непрерывной связи и взаимообмене с окружающим миром. Получается, что я — это всего лишь название для чего-то, условно выделяемого в некую отдельную сущность. Ничего постоянного и отдельного, что можно было бы найти и назвать «я», на самом деле нет.
> Эта идея для буддиста важна, потому что если забыть об этом, легко начать воспринимать «я» как нечто существующее отдельно и постоянно, это заблуждение порождает привязанность, гнев и не позволяет достичь освобождения.



1.
Здравствуйте дорогие. 
Я могу легко обнаружить своё я. Для того чтобы мне - найти моё я, мне достаточно поднести к глазам мою руку, и посмотреть глазами - на мою руку. И вот у меня возникает знание, что, то что я вижу перед собой, некий ЦВЕТ (моей руки) - это и есть моё я. Очень просто. Ну а поскольку ТОЛЬКО знание - это и есть правда, в любом случае, то и получается что существование моего я - доказано.  Вариант с пребываением в тёмной туалетной комнате, в которой свет не горит, и к тому же глухой ночью, тоже просто решается, наверное. Вероятно, тогда просто надо будет понаблюдать за своим умом, и, если возникнет знание - что, то за чем я наблюдаю (ну, ум) - это моё я, то, значит это самое (ум) - и будет моим я, тогда. Если, ЗНАНИЕ, возникнет. Знание, (ЗНАНИЕ) -  это ж единственный способ - найти  правду. Другого способа - не знаю. Добавление. Разумеется, я не считаю что моё я - это ТОЛЬКО моя рука. Разумеется я считаю что моё я - это не только моя рука. Это я к тому, что как бы там Далай Лама 14 ни изворачивался, а ему не удастся избавить Будду Шакьямуни от имени - Правдивый. Этим именем Его наградил лично я. Так что, не выйдет, не выйдет. Заранее представляю, и УЖ`Е продумал, - как, какими аргументами, я доказал бы Далай Ламе 14, что я - ЕСТЬ, у каждого индивидуального, особенного, существа,  и что анатта - это правдивое учение. (говорю на языке  Вежливости).
(коротко  - доказательство это ЗНАНИЕ  что -  одно  это другое, и  - НЕ другое, и, что это и есть своё я. например.  рука это ум (свой), и  - не ум (свой). белый цвет не загорелой (с одной стороны) руки (своей)  - это   коричневый цвет этой же, загорелой (с другой стороны),  руки (своей), и, он же, этот белый цвет  - это НЕ коричневый цвет  этой же самой руки, и, эти два цв`ета это и есть своё я. ребёнок и он же в старом возрасте, старик, это - одно и то же и, - НЕ одно и то же. то есть, - вот эти два таких разных т`ела - ребёнок и старик - это именно что - одно и то же. И, разумеется  - НЕ одно и то же. о так. а вы как думали? по правде - оно так. тут дело не в том кто чего хочет и кто чего - НЕ хочет. дело - в другом. в том, как оно - ПО ПРАВДЕ. а правда - это знание. если знание есть - тут уж`е ничего не поделаешь, ври не ври, а оно так. ). Званием Правдивый, награждаю заодно и Вон Сона. Пусть носит до смерти. Ведь правдивых - никто не ненавидит, не презирает, а наоборот - все их уважают. Добавление. Да я знаю, знаю, что одно это не другое. Я это знаю. Просто - знание говорит что одно - это другое, и при этом - не другое,  и что это - своё я. Переть против знания, считай что переть против самой Правды.
2.
 Можно разобраться с тем о чём я сказал, с зрительным в`идением рук`и.  Но есть у меня ещё один аргумент.  Когда я высказывал этот аргумент буддистам - ни один из них ничего не смог мне ответить. Вот этот аргумент. Будда Шакьямуни дал Своё Учение, другим существам для того, чтобы они, с помощью этого учения - избавили самих себя от страданий. Я говорю о Тхераваде. (пока, для начала). Так вот, насколько я понял, учение анатта заключается - либо  в том, что буддист утверждает что, то что принято называть своим я - существует ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение, и - не дольше. Либо, в том, что буддист утверждает что вообще - нигде нету НИКАКОГО я, это значит - даже того я, которое существует ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение, что такого и вообще никакого, я, - нигде нет, и - никогда и нигде не было.  То есть, вот так. Либо то, либо - другое, насколько я понял. Это - и есть Анатта Тхеравады. (Учение Великое, поэтому пишу не как о чём-то ничтожном, а исключительно - с Большой Буквы, в знак уважения к Великому Лику Правдивого, к Его Личности.).  
3.
Так вот, дело-то в том, что если бы - я, любого обычного существа, существовало бы только (имеется в виду - ТОЛЬКО) одно мгновение, и  - не дольше, то, тогда просто получилось бы, что ни одно обычное существо в этом мире, не смогло бы - прочитать, или услышать - Учение Будды Шакьямуни, и, не смогло бы (в следствии этого, в следствии прочитывания, или услышывания, то есть - на основании этого, на основании прочитанного, или  услышанного), - понять, - Учение Будды Шакьямуни, - НИКОГДА. Никогда. Просто потому, что, не возможно ведь прочитать Учение Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, - за одно мгновение. Не возможно? Не возможно. И, не возможно услышать это Великое Учение, - за одно мгновение. Не так ли? Ну а если существо, так ни разу в жизни и не услышало, и не прочитало - Великое Учение Будды Шакьямуни под названием Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, то, как же  тогда это существо, - может понять (на основе, на основании,  НЕ прочитанного, на основе, на основании,  НЕ  услышанного), - это Великое Учение? Ну, я сам попробую дать, мой, ответ. Если, - ни разу в жизни - не слышало и не читало, ни разу в жизни не услышало и не прочитало, то, я считаю что - никак. Никак, не может понять, на основании прочитанного или на основании  услышанного. Просто потому что - прочитывания никогда не было, (и нет) и услышывания - никогда не было (и нет).  И не сможет. Причём - НИКОГДА.  Не так ли? Вот - это мой аргумент по поводу анатты. Ни один буддист - не смог мне на этот аргумент ничего ответить. Что там начиналось, и описывать не хочется. Так ответьте же, буддисты.

----------


## Климский

> То, что кажется нам индивидуальным, в действительности коллективно...



А с этим тоже очень просто. Из того, что каждый человек - творение не только своего собственного разума но и разумов других существ - вовсе не следует что всё - анатта. Обычные люди и не считают своё я, абсолютно обособленным. Есть известные высказывания о маленьких детях, когда про ребёнка говорят - носик от мамы, губки от папы. Что-то подобное. Никогда не слышали? Одно это уж`е показывает что люди, обычные, которые ИЗ НАШЕГО МИРА, А НЕ ИЗ ИНОГО МИРА,  не считают своё я - чем-то абсолютно обособленным, то есть  - никак  не зависимым от других я, (то есть тех я которые - не своё я,  а являются множеством разных  я   других людей).  Итак, из махаянского учения о том что я - нету, вовсе не следует что это Великое Учение  - является правдой а не ложью, (брехнёй).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вопрос:
> 
> Это может быть отделено от того "я" что иллюзорно есть , и\или както существовать\быть\естьновать обособленно вне потока личности ?





> я считаю, что может.


Но это ведь, какраз то что отрицается (в буддизме)
и никак нигде нивчём не обнаружимо при созерцательном анализе и рассмотрении 

Не ригпа\видйа отрицается, не джняна\еше отрицается , не ум\сердце, не вульгарное простое употребления "я" отрицается, не местоимение, и даже не атман в бытовом индийском употреблении (в Дхаммападе напр. целая глава об атмане есть, Васубандху часто использует атман в таком употреблении, ну и Сутры Третьего Поворота)

а вот это именно отрицается: обособленность, самосущность, именно даршановые индуистские представления "Атман"
И не важно как это назвать "Дхармакая", "Ригпа", "Нирвана", "Душа", "Я(как имя существительное) или "Сам"", "горшок", "платок", "корова" .... суть в иллюзии самосущности, независимости, обособленности, в приписывании этому не присущих качеств и характеристик "Атман"
Вот эта вот ошибка когниции отрицается, именно вот эта такая самосущность нигде и  ни в чём не обнаруживается

----------


## Климский

> Но это ведь, какраз то что отрицается (в буддизме)
> 
> Не ригпа\видйа отрицается, не джняна\еше отрицается , не ум\сердце, не вульгарное простое употребления "я" отрицается, не местоимение, и даже не атман в бытовом индийском употреблении (в Дхаммападе напр. целая глава об атмане есть, Васубандху часто использует атман в таком употреблении, ну и Сутры Третьего Поворота)
> 
> а вот это именно отрицается: обособленность, самосущность, именно даршановые индуистские представления "Атман"
> И не важно как это назвать "Дхармакая", "Ригпа", "Нирвана", "Душа", "Я(как имя существительное) или "Сам"", "горшок", "платок", "корова" .... суть в иллюзии самосущности, независимости, обособленности, в приписывании этому не присущих качеств и характеристик "Атман"
> Вот эта вот ошибка когниции отрицается, именно вот эта самосущность нигде и  ни в чём не обнаруживается


если самосущностью называть не - дурацкую идею что своё я ни от чего не зависит, (ведь любой обычный человек живущий в нашем мире а не на небесах, знает, что своё я - зависит, и от еды, и от питья, а едят-то других существ а не самого себя, стало быть своё я зависит  от других существ, и это знает любой обычный человек, живущий в нашем мире), так вот если самосущностью называть не ту дурацкую идею а - знание о том что своё я - это не я другого существа а только СВОЁ я, то в таком случае самосущность - очень легко обнаруживается.

----------


## Aion

> "Я" - это структура психики, а ее потеря - деперсонализация - психическое нарушение.


Это упрощение! "Я" - это один из структурных элементов психики.

----------


## Климский

> И обычно вторая достигается через некоторое время (иногда -- немалое) после первой.



А вот это высказывание, наводит на предположение  что один достигший, ну, будда, живёт только 80 лет, и - не дольше, а другой достигший, тоже будда, живёт 80 тысяч лет а то может быть и ещё дольше. Да уж. Как задумаешься - а почему вообще всем буддам (да и вообще всем людям) не отпущено срока жизни - только 3 года? И кто вообще устанавливает все эти сроки жизни, для разных существ, разных будд? Найти бы его. Или их. Нет, я не угрожаю никому физической расправой. С некоторых пор. Скорее, это, сообщение Юй Кана, похоже на угрозу, а может быть и - как знать?, угрозой и намёком для кого-то, и является?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> На никейском соборе было принято решение вырезать из библии любые упоминания реинкарнации. т.е. существование реинкарнация принималось в раннем христианстве. сколько таких редакций, чьих-то заблуждений и личных трактовок осело в Библии за время её существования - никто не в состоянии выяснить. как мне это видится, учение Христа переврано так, что отделить зёрна от плевел - это серьёзное испытание для любого православного адепта. роль РПЦ в этом вряди ли можно считать способствуюшей этой задаче. лично я сомневаюсь, что Христос был человеком, который запугивал людей и призывал их принять себя в качестве идола, иначе тебя ждут вечные муки ада.


Извините, но Вы заблуждаетесь. В раннем христианстве не было идеи реинкарнции. Никто из Отцов Церкви не учил этому догмату. Среди церковных авторитетов в этом смысле иногда ссылаются на Оригена, но он учил о предсуществовании душ, а не об реинкарнации. Вообще канон новозаветных книг был принят лишь на Лаодикейском Соборе (364 год), а это позже Никейского Собора. Христианство выросло из иудаизма, а в иулаизме нет даже следов идеи реинкарнации.

----------


## Aion

> Ось вращения у Земли, например, существует? Реальна?
> Куда девается при остановке?
> Откуда появляется?


Не только у Земли ось вращения существует, но и у Солнца, например, или Луны, и она не менее реальна, чем само вращение. При остановке нет вращения и, соответственно, нет оси вращения. Появляется от вращения.  :Cool:

----------

Фил (05.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Олег Днепров (ака      @*Климский*

Как там с девушками ?
Нашли уже новую. Если нашли, то поаккуратней и с этим буддийским форумом, здесь тож злые йогачары есть, снова уведут ведь  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Это упрощение! "Я" - это один из структурных элементов психики.


Так ведь я о том же и говорю - "я" - одна из структур психики, а вернее некая ее интегративная функция.

----------


## Aion

> Эго и коллективно бессознательное, если верить психоаналитикам,вещи все же разные.


Верить не надо, если понимаешь, о чём идёт речь. Эго - один из архетипов, см., например:  


> Центральным понятием коллективного бессознательного является понятие «архетип». Юнг соотносит архетип с идеей Платона — это как некоторая матрица, некоторая готовность, наша диспозиция поступить как-то, почувствовать что-то. И архетипы относятся не только к нашим формам знания, но и к нашим формам чувствования, реагирования, поведения, охватывает все наши психические способы жизни, начиная с телесных, с инстинктивных основ и заканчивая какими-то духовными проявлениями.
> 
> Понятие архетипа в коллективном бессознательном
> Психолог Татьяна Ребеко об архетипе травмы, трех типах отцовства и организации коллективного бессознательного

----------


## Климский

> Олег Днепров (ака     @*Климский*
> 
> Как там с девушками ?
> Нашли уже новую. Если нашли, то поаккуратней и с этим буддийским форумом, здесь тож злые йогачары есть, снова уведут ведь.


В ваших словах содержится оскорбление Будды Шакьямуни. Ваши слова - буквально означают что вы считаете и утверждаете что учение анатта - это ложь. Поосторожнее. Плохую карму - никто не отменял.

----------


## Aion

> Так ведь я о том же и говорю - "я" - одна из структур психики, а вернее некая ее интегративная функция.


А я говорю о том, что "я" - элемент психической структуры. Элемент - это минимальный носитель системного качества. Без него система не является системой. Это к вопросу о несуществовании "я"...

----------


## Климский

Маленькое добавление. Предположим - логика буддизма такова - буддизм считает что ряд сущностей из индивидуального потока сущностей, смогут-таки прочитать или услышать учение Будды Шакьямуни, так сказать по очереди, по кусочкам, так сказать, по обрывкам,  и что они просто от своих умов передадут знание о прочитанном или услышанном, - (передадут, повторяю) уму некоей другой  сущности которая в свою очередь - живёт только одно мгновение и - не дольше. Так вот, если логика буддизма такова, то всё равно получается что - ни для одного существа не возможно, за одно мгновение, воспринять и понять Учение Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Не так ли? Как ни выкручивайся а оно так, по правде.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Верить не надо, если понимаешь, о чём идёт речь. Эго - один из архетипов, см., например:


Правильно, эго - один из архетипов. Но его носителем является человек. Однако по Карлу Юнгу существуют также архетипы коллективного бессознательного. Человек и коллектив - это все же нсовпадающие вещи.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> А я говорю о том, что "я" - элемент психической структуры. Элемент - это минимальный носитель системного качества. Без него система не является системой. Это к вопросу о несуществовании "я"...


Готов с Вами согласиться, однако не до конца понимаю к чему Вы клоните? Если "я" иллюзорно, как Вы это объясняете? Или же Вы считаете, что "я" вроде бы реально, что следует из Ваших слов о том, что "я" - одна из структур психики?

----------


## Климский

> Заранее представляю, и УЖ`Е продумал, - как, какими аргументами, я доказал бы Далай Ламе 14, что я - ЕСТЬ, у каждого индивидуального, особенного, существа,  и что анатта - это правдивое учение. (говорю на языке  Вежливости).



Пардон. В этих моих словах которые я процитировал, я имел в виду - что я считаю что учение анатта - это ложь, брехня. Но. Если говорить на языке Вежливости, то и получается что анатта - это правдивое учение. Язык лжи, не является ли языком калек, умственных инвалидов? Вот такие у нас духовные учителя, в нашем мире. И такие у нас духовные  учения - Христианство с его угрозой вечного ада, вечных мучений в аду, без прощения от Бога, по воле любящего Бога, и Буддизм, с его нулевым (отсутствующим) учением о конечности или бесконечности мира, с его инструкцией по работе над собой, и с его анаттой. Язык Вежливости - это язык лжи. Не ст`оит уважать Вежливых, обращающихся на форуме к другим на Вы, с большой буквы. Такие - вызывают только ненависть (за то что лгут). Вместе с их вежливостью. Ложь - это например кушать пустой ложкой - пустоту, из пустой миски, и приговаривать - какую вкусную кашу я кушаю. Ложь любого другого человека, вызывает у любого человека - ненависть. Писать букву е там, где по правилам русского языка положено писать букву ё, - и как бы подмигивая, как бы ставя знак смайла "подмигивающий", намекать что имеется в виду что е это ё, - это и есть враньё. Ложь. Потому что е - это не ё.  И, я - заметил в книгах вот это вот дерьмо, что пишут е, там где по правилам  надо писать ё. А они, думали что никто не заметит что-ли? Вот и про тхеравадинскую  анатту, я - заметил. И про махаянскую анатту - я заметил. Я заметил что буддисты - лгут. То что они умственные калеки, умственные инвалиды, не вызывает сострадания а вызывает только ненависть. У меня. По правде. 
А ещё - я заметил вот что. 
Почему Вон Сон, на ФОРУМЕ, пишет е там, где положено писать ё? Разве ЭТО, не является  проявлением  НЕ уважения, от него к другим людям, присутствующим на форуме?  Есле бе ве, пречетале бе, в кнеге, вет такее вет дерьме, напесаннее брехливо, (лживо), то есть - с нарушенеем превел русскеге язеке, то вем бе ете пенревелось бе?

----------


## Aion

> Правильно, эго - один из архетипов. Но его носителем является человек. Однако по Карлу Юнгу существуют также архетипы коллективного бессознательного. Человек и коллектив - это все же нсовпадающие вещи.


Нет. Вы меня не поняли. Эго - точно такой же архетип коллективного бессознательного, как и Тень, Персона, Анима и т.д. и у него носитель, соответственно, тот же: коллективное бессознательное.

----------


## Aion

> Если "я" иллюзорно, как Вы это объясняете? Или же Вы считаете, что "я" вроде бы реально, что следует из Ваших слов о том, что "я" - одна из структур психики?


"Я" пусто, как и всё остальное, а не иллюзорно.

----------

Алма (05.10.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я могу легко обнаружить своё я. Для того чтобы мне - найти моё я, мне достаточно поднести к глазам мою руку, и посмотреть глазами - на мою руку. И вот у меня возникает знание, что, то что я вижу перед собой, некий ЦВЕТ (моей руки) - это и есть моё я.


Что за бред, цвет руки — это ваше я. А когда цвет поменялся, то уже не я? А ещё есть такой эксперимент, если перед вами положить восковую модель руки, а потом гладить кисточкой одновременно её и вашу руку, которую вы не видите, вам будет казаться, что восковая модель — это ваша рука. Что в этом случае происходит, в ваше я интегрируется восковая рука?

И прошу, используйте пожалуйста заглавные буквы умеренно и не придирайтесь к другим за использование буквы ё, иначе это похоже на троллинг.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Нет. Вы меня не поняли. Эго - точно такой же архетип коллективного бессознательного, как и Тень, Персона, Анима и т.д. и у него носитель, соответственно, тот же: коллективное бессознательное.


Возможно, просто я давно читал Карла Юнга и мог неправильно изложить го взгляды на коллективное бессознательное.

----------


## Климский

> А когда цвет поменялся, то уже не я?


А вы не поняли, что я там напис`ал? Вы не поняли, что я там напис`ал? Вы не поняли, что я там напис`ал? (и так далее).

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> "Я" пусто, как и всё остальное, а не иллюзорно.


Пустота и иллюзорность - это, очевидно, разные вещи. Но я не настолько хорошо знаком с буддизмом, чтобы грамотно прокомментировать Ваш пост.

----------


## Климский

> (коротко  - доказательство это ЗНАНИЕ  что -  одно  это другое, и  - НЕ другое, и, что это и есть своё я.





> белый цвет не загорелой (с одной стороны) руки (своей)  - это   коричневый цвет этой же, загорелой (с другой стороны),  руки (своей), и, он же, этот белый цвет  - это НЕ коричневый цвет  этой же самой руки, и, эти два цв`ета это и есть своё я.

----------


## Климский

Одно - это другое. И, одно - это не другое а одно, само в себе. Типа.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 1.
> Здравствуйте дорогие. 
> Я могу легко обнаружить своё я. Для того чтобы мне - найти моё я, мне достаточно поднести к глазам мою руку, и посмотреть глазами - на мою руку. И вот у меня возникает знание, что, то что я вижу перед собой, некий ЦВЕТ (моей руки) - это и есть моё я.


Мало того, вы можете взять в руки палку и все время ходить с ней. Потом вы привыкните и будете считать палку продолжением руки. Некоторые слепые так и делают - сливаются со своей палкой. Если палка потеряется, то будет даже обидно, ведь какая-то часть ушла. Фишка в том, что человек контролировал эту палку в своих интересах. Но и без палки можно жить. И получается, что "я" в палке нет и не было никогда. 

Так же с остальными частями. Ни в какой части нет "я".

Эта логика декомпозиции называется в буддизме - рангтонг.

В философии известна старая цитата.

Мельница Лейбница
«Если мы вообразим себе
машину, устройство которой
производит мысль, чувство и
восприятие, то можно будет
представить ее себе в
увеличенном виде с
сохранением тех же отношений,
так что можно будет входить в
нее, как в мельницу.
Предположив это, мы при
осмотре ее не найдем ничего
внутри ее, кроме частей,
толкающих одна другую, и
никогда не найдем ничего
такого, чем можно было бы
объяснить восприятие.»
Готфрид Вильгельм Лейбниц
«Монадология» (1714)

----------


## Климский

> А ещё есть такой эксперимент, если перед вами положить восковую модель руки, а потом гладить кисточкой одновременно её и вашу руку, которую вы не видите, вам будет казаться, что восковая модель — это ваша рука. Что в этом случае происходит, в ваше я интегрируется восковая рука?


Не будет никому такое казаться. Это невозможно. Кто скажет что ему такое кажется - значит солгал. Солжёт. Далай Лама 14, наверное и не такое говорил. Человек безусловно уважаемый, за не лживость.

----------


## Климский

> Мало того, вы можете взять в руки палку и все время ходить с ней. Потом вы привыкните и будете считать палку продолжением руки. Некоторые слепые так и делают - сливаются со своей палкой.


Враньё. Пардон.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не будет никому такое казаться. Это невозможно. Кто скажет что ему такое кажется - значит солгал. Солжёт. Далай Лама 14, наверное и не такое говорил. Человек безусловно уважаемый, за не лживость.


the rubber hand illusion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DphlhmtGRqI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaP0MqvkvUw

----------


## Климский

> Кто скажет что ему такое кажется - значит солгал. Солжёт.



Те кто говорили что им такое кажется, значит - солгали. Вот ведь народ буддийский, пошли что-то там про восковые руки объяснять, а никто не ответил на аргумент про осмысление учения Будды Шакьямуни - за одно мгновение. От чего же так? Когда на другом форуме, я буддистам задал этот же вопрос, - никто из них ничего не смог мне ответить. И тут, ситуация повторяется? Ведь если сам Будда Шакьямуни дал другим людям своё учение, то, что же получается, что он сам, считал своё учение анатта - враньём? Если не считал, то зачем тогда вообще - дал другим людям своё учение? 
"Есть страдание, но нет того кто страдает". Буддист.  Так ведь страдание - это и есть - тот кто страдает. Не? 
Есть страдание, но нет страдания. И никогда не было. Так что-ли? Логично? Уважаемо? Уважаемо, за не лживость?

----------


## Климский

> Меня смущает такой момент -привязанность к"я" объявляется в буддизме причиной страдания. Мол, если бы человек не цеплялся за "я", "мое", он бы не 
> страдал. Но можно сослаться на простейший опыт - на физическую боль. Скажем, если болит зуб, бессмысленно заниматься размышлениями об иллюзорности "я".  
> Нужно просто идти к стоматологу.



Боль - это и есть своё я. Боль - это и есть тот, кто испытывает эту боль. Таким образом существование я - доказано. Заодно доказана и правдивость Правдивого, и его последователей.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Боль - это и есть своё я. Боль - это и есть тот, кто испытывает эту боль. Таким образом существование я - доказано. Заодно доказана и правдивость Правдивого, и его последователей.


Может быть, все это и доказывать реальность "я", но учение об анатмане - это стереотипный элемент всех направлений буддизма. Если Вы обосновываете не-иллюзорность "я", значит, Вы "неправильный" буддист.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Боль - это и есть своё я. Боль - это и есть тот, кто испытывает эту боль. Таким образом существование я - доказано. Заодно доказана и правдивость Правдивого, и его последователей.


А тот, кто перестаёт испытывать боль — исчезает?

Все эти примеры с болью и руками — примеры условного «я», которое буддизм не отрицает. Буддизм отрицает самосущее постоянное «я».

----------


## Климский

> Может быть, все это и доказывать реальность "я", но учение об анатмане - это стереотипный элемент всех направлений буддизма. Если Вы обосновываете не-иллюзорность "я", значит, Вы "неправильный" буддист.



Я вам больше скажу. На самом деле - все настоящие буддисты - не правильные буддисты. В том смысле - что они говорят что никакой личности, ни у кого, никогда и нигде, не было и нет. И они же, требуют писать имя Будды Шакьямуни с большой буквы, и очень пристально следят за тем чтобы никто не оскорблял личность (ЛИЧНОСТЬ) Будды Шакьямуни, (например написанием Его имени с маленькой буквы, и вообще, никак, не оскорблял). Каково? Личности нет. Но личность есть. Но личности нет. Но личность есть. Но личности нет. Но личность есть. Но личности нет.  И так далее. Один буддист мне ответил хамством, на мой вопрос, почему мол на буддийских форумах -  надо писать имя Будды Шакьямуни с большой буквы, и почему на буддийских форумах не разрешается писать его имя - с маленькой буквы, называть ничтожеством (?). Он мне ответил хамством, он ответил - "не знаю, гена". То есть моё имя Гена, он написал с маленькой  буквы. И вот это вот фуфло, он вывалил на форум в качестве ответа. Это - не аргумент, не логический аргумент, а  - фуфло.  
Знавал я одну женщину. И красива, и голос красивый, и внешность красивая. Но, она при мне врала, вела социалистическую красную пропаганду, с целью - стать красным управленцем и не работать. Ведь управленцы, причём не только красные, вообще любые, не работают но едят. Не работают 25 дней в месяц, я имею в виду. Ну вот значит, и возненавидел я её - люто. За это её враньё. Это всё, - это ей конец, не в смысле что я ей вред какой-то хочу причинить, не в смысле что я хочу её убить, (я не хочу причинить ей никакого вреда, я не хочу её убивать), а в смысле что - ей конец как личности (уважаемой личности, имеется в виду. так-то она личность, но - не уважаемая.). Всё, она не уважаема, я б ей в голод хлеба не дал бы, если бы было что-то вроде блокады Ленинграда. Это нелюдь. Вот какую реакцию у меня вызывает ложь других людей. И любой человек такой же как я. Даже если врёт что - не такой. Быть буддистом - значит быть лжецом. Я - не буддист. И вам не советую.

----------


## Климский

> А тот, кто перестаёт испытывать боль — исчезает?
> 
> Все эти примеры с болью и руками — примеры условного «я», которое буддизм не отрицает. Буддизм отрицает самосущее постоянное «я».


Тот кто перестаёт испытывать боль  - не исчезает. В том-то и дело. И именно В ЭТОМ СМЫСЛЕ, он самосущ, и постоянен, его я самосуще, постоянно. Самосущность в том, что тот кто не испытывает боль, это тот кто испытывал боль в прошлом времени.

----------


## Климский

> Все эти примеры с болью и руками — примеры условного «я», которое буддизм не отрицает.


Враньё. Именно то о чём сказано в моих примерах с болью и руками, буддизм и отрицает. ОТРИЦАЕТ. То есть буквально, Будда Шакьямуни отрицает что у него и у кого бы то ни было другого, - были прошлые жизни. (в учении анатта, отрицает.). И это при том что он же, Будда Шакьямуни, сказал что у него лично и у других существ, были прошлые жизни, и что он это познал, увидел, своим глазом Будды. Так что ваши слова - это враньё.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тот кто перестаёт испытывать боль  - не исчезает. В том-то и дело. И именно В ЭТОМ СМЫСЛЕ, он самосущ, и постоянен, его я самосуще, постоянно. Самосущность в том, что тот кто не испытывает боль, это тот кто испытывал боль в прошлом времени.


Раз не исчезает, значит, вы отказываетесь от своих слов «боль — это и есть своё я»? Из них следует, что когда боли нет, то и своего «я» нет.

Раз отказываетесь, давайте вернёмся к обсуждению того, что такое «своё я». Возьмём для примера кого-то, кто испытывал боль в прошлом и кого-то, кто не испытывает боли сейчас. Как именно вы понимаете, что это кто-то один и тот же, постоянный и самосущий?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Дхарма Будд как раз об этом, по дороге вы убедитесь в иллюзорности я на собственном опыте. А конкретно в рамках Випассаны, если говорить с помощью классических формулировок.

Также можно посоветовать почитать Милиндапаньху, перевод на русский Парибка. http://abuss.narod.ru/Biblio/milindapanha.pdf

----------


## Климский

> Раз не исчезает, значит, вы отказываетесь от своих слов «боль — это и есть своё я»? Из них следует, что когда боли нет, то и своего «я» нет.


Того своего я - нет, если о нём (о том я), не вспоминаешь. А если вспомнить, то, вот оно, - есть, существует, в памяти. Вы, человек который не помнит что с ним было вчера, позавчера, и так вообще по годам жизни? И вы на этом основании, то есть на основании того что вы этого НЕ помните, - отрицаете я?

----------


## Климский

> Раз не исчезает, значит, вы отказываетесь от своих слов «боль — это и есть своё я»? Из них следует, что когда боли нет, то и своего «я» нет.
> 
> Раз отказываетесь, давайте вернёмся к обсуждению того, что такое «своё я». Возьмём для примера кого-то, кто испытывал боль в прошлом и кого-то, кто не испытывает боли сейчас. Как именно вы понимаете, что это кто-то один и тот же, постоянный и самосущий?


Вы, объясните мне вот что. Буддисты говорят что, то, что принято называть словом я - не постоянно, в том смысле что оно непрерывно меняется. Но. Дело-то в том, что меняться может только то, что одновременно - НИКОГДА не меняется, и, - меняется. Если бы не было бы вот этого вот, того что НИКОГДА не меняется, если бы этого - НЕ было, то тогда никогда и нигде, ни в ком, ни у кого, не было бы ничего меняющегося, (не было бы никаких изменений). То есть, это значит, что тогда были бы только возникновения и исчезновения живых сущностей, жизнь каждой из которых, длилась бы ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение и, - не дольше. И, получилось бы что ни одна такая сущность, никогда и нигде, не менялась бы, потому что она существовала бы только мгновение, а за мгновение - не возможно никакое изменение. То есть, не возможно чтобы изменение чего бы то ни было, произошло за одно мгновение.  Изменение это в любом случае то, что происходит на протяжении множества мгновений, происходит с тем что НИКОГДА не меняется. Множество - это больше чем один.

----------


## Климский

> Возьмём для примера кого-то, кто испытывал боль в прошлом и кого-то, кто не испытывает боли сейчас. Как именно вы понимаете, что это кто-то один и тот же, постоянный и самосущий?


Ну, знание. Типа. У меня есть знание, что, то нечто что существует в моей памяти, то есть то что испытывает боль (является болью) внутри моего воспоминания о прошлом, о том что было например год назад, - это я, тот который находится в настоящем времени. Знание такое. А не выдумка. Не конструирование. Ментальное.

----------


## Климский

Эк у вас у буддистов получается-то. Я - нету, а Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - нужен, людям. По мнению альтернативно одарённых (особо одарённых). Пардон.

----------

Алма (05.10.2019)

----------


## Климский

> То есть, это значит, что тогда были бы только возникновения и исчезновения живых сущностей, жизнь каждой из которых, длилась бы ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение и, - не дольше.


То есть, жизнь каждой такой сущности, длилась бы только одно мгновение.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Дхарма Будд как раз об этом, по дороге вы убедитесь в иллюзорности я на собственном опыте. А конкретно в рамках Випассаны, если говорить с помощью классических формулировок.
> 
> Также можно посоветовать почитать Милиндапаньху, перевод на русский Парибка. http://abuss.narod.ru/Biblio/milindapanha.pdf


Благодарю за ценные ссылки.

----------


## Алма



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Того своего я - нет, если о нём (о том я), не вспоминаешь. А если вспомнить, то, вот оно, - есть, существует, в памяти. Вы, человек который не помнит что с ним было вчера, позавчера, и так вообще по годам жизни? И вы на этом основании, то есть на основании того что вы этого НЕ помните, - отрицаете я?


«Того своего я - нет, если о нём (о том я), не вспоминаешь.» — это ваши слова? Вот на их основании получается, что раз вы не помните, то «я» — это память, а если памяти нет, то и «я» нет.

Но не только память — все элементы, которые можно приписать к «я» — цвет руки, чувство боли, память, человеческое тело, мысли, социальное положение, личное имущество, не знаю что ещё — они все непостоянны и временны.

Поэтому название «я», к которому что-то приписано — это условность.

Например, есть страна Египет. Если мы возьмём современный Египет, то там поменялось вообще всё — этнос, политический строй, религия, государственные границы и т.д. Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же Египет.

Точно так же, какое-то время назад на форуме был пользователь Атарион, а теперь есть пользователь Климский. Общего у них — только любовь к «вранью». Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же человек.

Когда Будда говорит в джатаках «я был тем-то и тем-то», естественно, он говорит о таком же условном я.

И если вы не будете следить за языком и будете упорствовать в применении вашего любимого слова к Будде и буддийским учителям, я вас снова забаню за неуважительное отношение.

----------

Alex (05.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2019)

----------


## Климский

> «Того своего я - нет, если о нём (о том я), не вспоминаешь.» — это ваши слова? Вот на их основании получается, что раз вы не помните, то «я» — это память, а если памяти нет, то и «я» нет.
> 
> Но не только память — все элементы, которые можно приписать к «я» — цвет руки, чувство боли, память, человеческое тело, мысли, социальное положение, личное имущество, не знаю что ещё — они все непостоянны и временны.
> 
> Поэтому название «я», к которому что-то приписано — это условность.
> 
> Например, есть страна Египет. Если мы возьмём современный Египет, то там поменялось вообще всё — этнос, политический строй, религия, государственные границы и т.д. Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же Египет.
> 
> Точно так же, какое-то время назад на форуме был пользователь Атарион, а теперь есть пользователь Климский. Общего у них — только любовь к «вранью». Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же человек.
> ...



Логика альтернативно одарённых. Если всё что происходит в настоящем времени, существует  только одно мгновение, а потом его в настоящем времени уже нет, а оно есть в памяти, но если его из памяти не достать, то его просто - нет, нигде, то, это значит что я - нет, и НИКОГДА НЕ БЫЛО, НИГДЕ. Это - логика альтернативно одарённых. (брехунов, лжецов). (то есть логика буддизма, Будды Шакьямуни, и его последователей). 
А теперь - моя логика. То что происходит (существует) в настоящем времени, действительно существует только одно мгновение, и, - не дольше. А потом, в следующее мгновение, его (того что было в настоящем времени), действительно уж`е нет,  В НАСТОЯЩЕМ ВРЕМЕНИ. Да, это так. Но, из этого вовсе не следует что я - нет, и никогда не было. А ведь буддизм именно что утверждает, что я - НЕТ И НИКОГДА НЕ БЫЛО.  Человеческое я, - состоит из двух частей. Первая часть я, -  это то что существует в настоящем времени. Вторая часть я, - это то что существует в памяти, в виде воспоминаний. При этом, та часть я которая существует в памяти, гораздо больше той части я, которая существует в настоящем времени. Потому что в памяти - тысячи мгновений жизни я, а в настоящем времени, всегда и в любом случае,  - ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение жизни я. Вот поэтому и - гораздо больше. 
Настоящее время жизни я,  - это время жизни - существующей ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение, жизни существующей в этом, настоящем, времени. То есть, настоящее время - существует ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение и, - не дольше. И всё что существует в настоящем времени, существует ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение и, - не дольше.  Всегда и в любом случае.  Вы, человек без памяти, в том смысле что, вы живёте ТОЛЬКО в настоящем времени, а в воспоминаниях вы, никогда не живёте? (воспоминания - это прошлое время). То что в настоящем времени - это я. И то что в памяти в виде воспоминаний, то что в прошлом времени, -  это я. Одно - это другое и, одно это не другое. Вы же утверждаете что мол, не так, жизнь устроена.  Это - отсылка к тому моему вопросу, на который Цхултрим Тращи и вообще ни один буддист, мне пока что не ответил.  То есть к вопросу об усвоении учения Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - только за одно мгновение. 
Если бы учение анатта было бы правдой, то любое страдающее существо достигало бы спасения временем. (новый, шизофренический термин для полоумных). Ну то есть, спасение временем, это когда существо живёт ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение, и для него нет никакой необходимости, спасать себя от страданий, которые - за пределом этого мгновения может быть будут, в будущем,  потому что будут они уже у другого существа, а чужие страдания - чувствовать не получится. Токо не надо мне говорить БРЕХНЮ, что спасение это в христианстве а в буддизме - никакого спасения нет а есть освобождение. Слышал уже такую брехню от одного буддиста. Сам Будда Шакьямуни сказал, что его учение имеет один вкус - вкус спасения. Конец цитаты. 
Дальше, (ниже)  вопрос, - не это ли вы имели в виду?
То о чём вы сказали, это жизнь ОБРЕЗАННЫХ (существующая впрочем, не по правде а по брехне, по лжи то есть)?  ( не намёк на евреев, хотя сказано тоже с ненавистью). Я - имею в виду что, жизнь обрезанных это жизнь людей которые (по логике буддизма, по вашей логике?), напрочь отрезаны от своей памяти, от своих воспоминаний, и в этом смысле они живут без памяти, ТОЛЬКО в настоящем времени, то есть - не помнят вообще ничего, совсем ничего. В этом смысле они - обрезанные. Память обрезали. Короче, буддизм это война против таких понятий как правдивость памяти, правдивость воспоминаний? 
Сам по себе вопрос, даёт понять что задан он - каким-то умственным инвалидам (сумасшедшим, брехунам, калекам). Ведь, они просто не смогли бы вести ту войну, потому что не помнили бы, что было секунду назад. Они не смогли бы - не только вести войну, они не смогли бы совершить НИ ОДНОГО ОСМЫСЛЕННОГО, ДЕЙСТВИЯ.

----------


## Климский

> И если вы не будете следить за языком и будете упорствовать в применении вашего любимого слова к Будде и буддийским учителям, я вас снова забаню за неуважительное отношение.


Звиняйте, но правду я высказываю правдивыми словами. Если вас не устраивают эти слова, то я не знаю. Что ж мне, врать что ли? Высказывать ложь лживыми словами? И это вас устроит? То есть, говорить правду - это не уважение, по вашему мнению? Что ж, я действительно не могу уважать тех, кого ненавижу за ложь. А что, лгать это не кармически плохое действие?

----------


## Юра Т

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Анатман,это не представление, а констатация факта,для начала нужно просто принять на веру,а по ходу практики получите опытное подтвержение данному факту.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Анатман,это не представление, а констатация факта,для начала нужно просто принять на веру,а по ходу практики получите опытное подтвержение данному факту.


Не могли бы Вы подсказать, какой именно род медитации в этом случае может помочь?

----------


## Климский

> Точно так же, какое-то время назад на форуме был пользователь Атарион, а теперь есть пользователь Климский. Общего у них — только любовь к «вранью». Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же человек.


То есть, это ваш намёк что Атарион - это моя не живая нирманакая, то есть моё не живое говорящее тело? Дело в том, что я, лично, никогда не регистрировался и не писал ничего на этом форуме, под именем Атарион. Но я знаю, что есть в этом мире мои не живые говорящие, и ходящие, и работающие, тел`а. Это - не живые части моего живого я, мои не живые я.  Например один из двух Тилей Линдеманнов, из группы Раммштайн. (их там двое под одним именем. похожи, но видно что это разные два певца . второй - не я.).  Я  - никогда не был в его (Тиля Линдеманна) теле. Он - это не живое говорящее тело. И поющее.  Раскроем карты, чего уж там. Хотя меня за подобное РАСКРЫТИЕ ПРАВДЫ, уже предлагали в Кащенко поместить, на другом форуме. Хранят  тайну что ли, жители не нашего а ИНОГО МИРА?

----------


## Климский

> Анатман,это не представление, а констатация факта,для начала нужно просто принять на веру,а по ходу практики получите опытное подтвержение данному факту.



Не верьте ему. Всё врёт. Пусть сначала ответит на вопросы об усвоении науки Благородного Восьмеричного Пути - за одно мгновение, и, об учении Правдивого о том, что у него лично и у других существ, были прошлые жизни. Вот ТОГДА, если ОТВЕТИТ, он будет иметь право говорить что буддизм - это не ложь а правда, констатация факта. А пока не смог ответить, его слова - не имеют никакого уважения. И увидите, не только он, а и вообще ни один буддист, не сможет - ответить. Просто потому что это - не возможно. Я имею в виду ответ аргументированный, а не хамство там, и прочее подобное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Точно так же, какое-то время назад на форуме был пользователь Атарион, а теперь есть пользователь Климский. Общего у них — только любовь к «вранью». Но мы условно считаем, что это один и тот же человек.
> 
> .


Это не Атарион. Это не он. Хоть постоянного я и нет, но есть преемственность потока.

Не уважаемый Климский сначала был Олегом Днепровым, помните как сокрушался что его буддисты обманули, а потом йогачары девушку увели. Когда совсем во флуд ушёл: врёте, врёте, брехня - забанили.
Потом ещё по несколькими никами, в конце концов все сообщения сводятся к тарабарщине :  врёте, врёте, брехня, брехня ..... и последующему бану.

А  уважаемого Юй Кана он на дух не переносит, так как с Ки с другого форума его ассоциирует, который то ли "обманул" толи "увёл", да и вообще "йогачар")

(п.с. Атарион конечно тож уважаемый, но не могу же выше так написать, будет либо: "это не уважаемый Атарион" либо "это уважаемый не Атарион" )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Примерно четверть треда не просматривал, в силу сказанного Тханиссаро Бхикку в цитате ниже, из краткой статьи «"Нет Я" или "Не Я"».

Одним из первых камней преткновения, с которым сталкиваются западные люди, когда знакомятся с буддизмом, является учение «анатта» (anatta [1]), часто переводимое как отсутствие «Я» (нет "Я" [2]). Это учение является камнем преткновения по двум причинам. Во-первых, идея отсутствия «Я» плохо согласуется с другими буддийскими учениями, например, с учением о камме и перерождении, – если нет «Я», то что же тогда пожинает плоды кармы и претерпевает перерождения? Во-вторых, это плохо согласуется с нашими иудео-христианскими истоками, которые предполагают существование бессмертной души или «Я», как основной предпосылки духовности – если «Я» не существует, то в чем же тогда цель духовной жизни? Написано множество книг в попытках ответить на эти вопросы, однако если мы обратимся к Палийскому Канону - самым ранним, дошедшим до наших дней записям учений Будды, то мы не найдем никаких утверждений относительно них. На самом деле, в одном месте Будда, будучи прямо спрошен о том, существует ли «Я», отказался отвечать. Позже, когда его спросили о причине отказа, он ответил, что признать существование или не существование «Я», означает ввергнуться в крайнюю степень ошибочного воззрения, мешающего продвижению в буддийской практике [3]. Соответственно, этот вопрос следует оставить в стороне. Чтобы понять, что его молчание по этому вопросу говорит о смысле «анатта», нам, прежде всего, надо познакомиться с его наставлениями о том, как нужно задавать вопросы и отвечать на них, а так же как истолковывать его ответы.
[...]
Итак, не отвечая словом «нет» на вопрос существует ли "Я", взаимосвязано оно или обособлено, вечно или нет, Будда был убежден, что эти вопросы могут только вводить в заблуждение, если в них углубиться. Почему? Неважно, как вы проведете разделительную черту между своим «я» и «другим» - идея самости включает в себя элементы само-отождествления и привязанности, и соответственно, страдание и стресс. Это в равной степени справедливо и для взаимосвязанного «Я», не считающего никого «другими», и для обособленного «Я». Если некто отождествляется со всей природой, то он страдает из-за каждого срубленного дерева. Это также справедливо и для случая, когда весь мир считается «чужим», и чувство отчужденности и тщетности может стать столь изнуряющим, что сделает поиски счастья, для себя ли или для других, просто невозможным. Исходя из этих соображений, Будда советовал не уделять внимания таким вопросам, как «Существую ли я?» или «Не существую ли я?», поскольку какими бы ни были ответы на них, они ведут к страданию и стресса.
[...]
При этом есть сутта, в которой Будда дат исчерпывающее определение понятию "личность":

*БРЕМЯ. БХАРА СУТТА*

(SN-III.22.)

В Саваттхи.

– Монахи, я объясню вам, что есть бремя, и кто есть носитель бремени, что есть принятие бремени, и что есть избавление от бремени. Послушайте и хорошо обдумайте то, что я расскажу вам.

– Да будет так, Преподобный Учитель, – с готовностью ответили Самому Почитаемому монахи.

Самый Почитаемый сказал:

"Что есть бремя, монахи? Ответом будет пять накоплений захваченности (санскр. упадана-скандха). Каковы эти пять? Форма как накопление захваченности, ощущения как накопление захваченности, представления как накопление захваченности, сформированный опыт как накопление захваченности, сознание как накопление захваченности. Вот что называется бременем, монахи.

А кто есть носитель бремени, монахи? Ответ – личность. То есть это тот уважаемый, кто носит такое-то имя, имеет такое-то происхождение. Вот кто называется носителем бремени, монахи.

что есть принятие бремени, монахи? Это есть жажда, ведущая к последующим существованиям, сопровождаемая наслаждением и страстным желанием, находящая удовольствие то там, то здесь. А именно, это жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к становлению (т.е. к существованию) и жажда к не-становлению. Вот что называется принятием бремени, монахи.

А что есть избавление от бремени, монахи? Это уменьшение до полного прекращения той самой жажды, отказ и отдаление от жажды, освобождение от неё, прекращение захваченности. Вот что называется избавлением от бремени, монахи".

Так сказал Самый Почитаемый. Сказав так, Сугата затем произнёс:

Пять скандх – это бремя, а личность есть носитель бремени.
Бремя приносит страдание существам, а избавление от бремени приносит счастье.
Сложив с себя бремя, достойный почитания отдаляется от принятия другого бремени.
Полностью искоренив жажду, достигаешь совершенного покоя.

----------


## Климский

> Это не Атарион. Это не он. Хоть постоянного я и нет, но есть преемственность потока.
> 
> Климский сначала был Олегом Днепровым, помните как сокрушался что его буддисты обманули, а потом йогачары девушку увели. Когда совсем во флуд ушёл: врёте, врёте, брехня - забанили.
> Потом ещё по несколькими никами, в конце концов все сообщения сводятся к тарабарщине :  врёте, врёте, брехня, брехня ..... и последующему бану.
> 
> А  уважаемого Юй Кана он на дух не переносит, так как с Ки с другого форума его ассоциирует, который то ли "обманул" толи "увёл", да и вообще "йогачар")
> 
> (п.с. Атарион конечно тож уважаемый, но не могу выше так написать, будет либо: "это не уважаемый Атарион" либо "это уважаемый не Атарион" )))


Враньё. Никогда я не говорил что меня буддисты обманули. Я говорил что буддисты мне - СОВРАЛИ. А это - вовсе не то же самое что - обманули. Слово обман означает, что - обманутый  - ВЕРИТ лжи. А я, буддистам никогда НЕ верил. К этому же призвал и вон того человека. Про Юй Кана - тоже враньё. Вообще, вы говорите не по теме, а это запрещено правилами форума. Кто тут особо одарённый? Неужели опять я, по мнению буддистов?

----------


## Климский

> Это не Атарион. Это не он. Хоть постоянного я и нет, но есть преемственность потока.


Это как в высказывании буддиста - есть страдание но нет того кто страдает? Преемственность потока, это постоянное вечное я, что-ли? Не? А что тогда? Ах ничто? Ну, объект на который указывают слова лжи, - это и правда ничто. Ничего.

----------


## Климский

> – Монахи, я объясню вам, что есть бремя, и кто есть носитель бремени, что есть принятие бремени, и что есть избавление от бремени. Послушайте и хорошо обдумайте то, что я расскажу вам.


Да, да. Это всё понятно. Просто, такое явление как ненависть к чужой лжи, никто не отменял. Такое явление возникает там, где есть два человека один из которых солгал. Или больше двух человек.

----------


## Фил

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, какой именно род медитации в этом случае может помочь?


Попробуйте ответить на вопрос "Кто Я?"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вы, объясните мне вот что. Буддисты говорят что, то, что принято называть словом я - не постоянно, в том смысле что оно непрерывно меняется. Но. Дело-то в том, что меняться может только то, что одновременно - НИКОГДА не меняется, и, - меняется. Если бы не было бы вот этого вот, того что НИКОГДА не меняется, если бы этого - НЕ было, то тогда никогда и нигде, ни в ком, ни у кого, не было бы ничего меняющегося, (не было бы никаких изменений). То есть, это значит, что тогда были бы только возникновения и исчезновения живых сущностей, жизнь каждой из которых, длилась бы ТОЛЬКО одно мгновение и, - не дольше. И, получилось бы что ни одна такая сущность, никогда и нигде, не менялась бы, потому что она существовала бы только мгновение, а за мгновение - не возможно никакое изменение. То есть, не возможно чтобы изменение чего бы то ни было, произошло за одно мгновение.  Изменение это в любом случае то, что происходит на протяжении множества мгновений, происходит с тем что НИКОГДА не меняется. Множество - это больше чем один.


Похоже на софистику, типа парадокса Зенона

Если говорить о древней философии, то буддизм чем-то смахивает на философию Гераклита. "Всё течёт, всё меняется".

----------


## Ант

> Попробуйте ответить на вопрос "Кто Я?"


Угу. И главное, отвечая, каждый раз проверять, а не подсовываете ли, Вы себе, вместо ответе на "кто" - ответ "ЧТО". :Smilie: 
============
Я тут как-то, в одном месте, типа задачку народу ставил:
Дано: субьект, обьект, восприятие (больше-то ничего не "дано")
Вывести: Реальность
При условии, что она Единая, Целая. :Smilie: 

Т е собственно это и является задачей буддизма. Вот только не в плане модели (теории), а в плане восприятия - т е "практического видения".



> Как выше говорил, тред не читал.
> Создалось впечатление, что человек хочет понять идею [ну..., если мы так истолкуем слово "убедиться"]. :-)


Т е "убедиться" - с одной стороны построить непротиворечивую модель, с другой стороны, без практики, модель так и останется моделью. НО, таковая (модельная) уверенность в правильности логического построения, позволяет заменить элемент "Веры", в элемент "Уверенности"... Ведь элемент веры, вещь нестабильная :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Похоже на софистику, типа парадокса Зенона
> 
> Если говорить о древней философии, то буддизм чем-то смахивает на философию Гераклита. "Всё течёт, всё меняется".


Зенон (ошибочно) рассматривает изменения без времени. А время это и есть изменения.
Т.е. оксюморон - изменения без изменений.
Ошибка дискурса.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Похоже на софистику, типа парадокса Зенона
> 
> Если говорить о древней философии, то буддизм чем-то смахивает на философию Гераклита. "Всё течёт, всё меняется".


Не совсем. Не всё. Абсолютная Истина - неизменна по определению. (но это тоже вполне, логически укладывается во "всеобщую изменяемость" :Smilie: )

----------


## Ант

> Зенон (ошибочно) рассматривает изменения без времени. А время это и есть изменения.
> Т.е. оксюморон - изменения без изменений.
> Ошибка дискурса.


"Время" ни причем. Время- вектор от причины к следствию. А причина и следствие - феномены создаваемые нашим умом. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> "Время" ни причем. Время- вектор от причины к следствию. А причина и следствие - феномены создаваемые нашим умом.


Почему причина/следствие?
В первую очередь изменения. Нет изменений - нет времени (вечность, атман)

----------


## Ант

> Почему причина/следствие?
> В первую очередь изменения.


Нет. "Изменение" можно рассматривать как Восприятие (чистое, самодостаточное - "по буддистски"). А можно рассматривать в двойственности "было-стало", т е "в модели" (как мы это обычно делаем).Второй вариант невозможен без я-направленности такового рассмотрения и соответственно "времени". В первом случае время не нужно в принципе.
Т е основа: Мир в текущий момент времени, следствие предыдущего момента и причина Мира последующего момента. А связывает это все наш ум (согласно кармическим ПСС). Но ведь ни причин ни следствий нет нигде, кроме нашего ума...

----------


## Ант

забыл дописать.



> Нет изменений - нет времени (вечность, атман)


Изменений не может "не быть". Жизнь=изменение=восприятие. т е изменение неизменны. Неизменный Процесс Изменения.
А т к Абсолютная Истина, это Полный Набор Относительных Истиин, то изменяясь (типа внутри), остается постоянно неизменной. :Smilie:  (т е не Обьект, а Процесс в этом фокус).

----------


## Алма

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, какой именно род медитации в этом случае может помочь?


Медитация здесь не поможет.
Самоиследование Да :Smilie: 

Вообще тему колбасит не подетски. Вроде Климкина даже заблокировали. Хотя это не по Буддистски.
Но Аллах знает лучше! :Smilie:  (В смысле модератор)
Может тема слегка поутихнет.

Попробую вернуться к нашему с вами диалогу.
Напомню. Вы таки и не нашли ответ на вопрос - "*Что такое "Я"*?"
Это действительно не легко. Всё, что мы можем сказать, так это ни то и не это. Даже техника такая есть 
 -Нети нети
И тем не менее, мы же определяем что то этим *"Я"*.
Что? Что такое Ваше *"Я"*?

И ещё.
Описывая свой опыт деперсонализации, вы описали потерю сознания. Это очень ценный опыт.
Попробуйте вспомнить это состояние, это легко.
Что там было? Было ли там присутствие какого либо "Я"? Присутствие "персоны"?
Причём "Вы", в этом состоянии точно были! 
В каком виде, или субстанции, вы *были* в моменте потери сознания?
Кто там присутствовал? Вспомни, это легко :Kiss:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В потере сознания было то, что по буддийски называется  _моха_ - крайняя умственная вялость, помутнение, тупость ...
Одно из трёх основных\базовых клеш  омрачений (наряду со злостью\агрессией и алчностью\жадностью). Наиболее близкое к авидйа (неведению) - корню всех клеш\омрачений.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Описывая свой опыт деперсонализации, вы описали потерю сознания. Это очень ценный опыт.
> Попробуйте вспомнить это состояние, это легко.
> Что там было? Было ли там присутствие какого либо "Я"? Присутствие "персоны"?
> Причём "Вы", в этом состоянии точно были! 
> В каком виде, или субстанции, вы *были* в моменте потери сознания?
> Кто там присутствовал? Вспомни, это легко


Честно говоря, большой ценности в этом опыте я не вижу. Это была дурь и патология. Я вообще мог где-нибудь упасть и замерзнуть. Дело было в декабре. Помню только, что непосредственно перед потерей сознания я ощутил над собой серебристое облако, которое меня поглотило. Дальше я превратился в автомат и просто шел без сознания. 

Что касается самоисследования, то здесь ведь есть множество путей. Тут без подсказок трудно обойтись. Пока я практикую осознанность в действиях. Источник - опыт внимательности из буддизма и система Георгия Гурджиева.

----------

Alex (06.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2019)

----------


## Алма

> ...Дальше *я* превратился ...
> 
> ... Тут без подсказок трудно обойтись...


Разве твоё "*я*" при этом изменилось?
Стало фиолетовым в крапинку? :Big Grin: 
Или всё же оставалось неизменным?

----------


## Алма

> В потере сознания было ...


Вы лично имеете опыт "потери сознания"?
Я имею.
 И это точно не тупость.

----------


## Алма

> ... самосущий Атман...


Не претендуя на основы, могу предположить, что "самосущий" это как "единственно существующий".
Типа нет ничего кроме Атмана. Или всё есть Атман. А если всё есть Атман, откуда взяться "Я"?
Опять же Буддизм


> Учение об анатмане обусловливает отсутствие отдельной, постоянной и неизменяемой души, самости в каком-либо феномене бытия. Буддизм подчеркивает, что то, что воспринимается индивидуумом как «Я» — всего лишь иллюзия, «подсказываемая» нам скандхами. Это же в свою очередь влечёт страдания и несчастья, испытываемые таким «Я».


Это одна и та же палка о двух концах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не претендуя на основы, могу предположить, что "самосущий" это как "единственно существующий".
> Типа нет ничего кроме Атмана. Или всё есть Атман. А если всё есть Атман, откуда взяться "Я"?
> Опять же Буддизм
> Это одна и та же палка о двух концах.


Нет никакого Атмана. Вообще - нет ничего никак несуществующего.
Есть взаимозависимые  ум и тело,  и всё что есть - есть лишь взаимозависимо.

Ничто нельзя обнаружить такого, чтобы не зависело от чегото иного.
О таком никак не существующем можно говорить лишь - нети\нето нети\нето, да верить в это.

----------

Алма (05.10.2019), Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Разве твоё "*я*" при этом изменилось?
> Стало фиолетовым в крапинку?
> Или всё же оставалось неизменным?


Мое "я" в результате долгого повторения мантры просто исчезло. Я потерял сознание хотя при этом шел.

----------


## Алма

> Ничто нельзя обнаружить такого, чтобы не зависело от чегото иного.


От чего зависит Ваше *БЫТИЕ*?
Вот *То* которое есть во сне без сновидений.
Когда тело спит, Ум спит, Я спит, память спит, но присутствует некое *САМО БЫТИЕ*.
Попробуйте увидеть это сегодня ночью :Kiss: 
Разве оно от чего то зависит?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От чего зависит Ваше *БЫТИЕ*?
> Вот *То* которое есть во сне без сновидений.
> Когда тело спит, Ум спит, Я спит, память спит, но присутствует некое *САМО БЫТИЕ*.
> Попробуйте увидеть это сегодня ночью
> Разве оно от чего то зависит?


Да как Вы это видели, когда глаза спят и ум спит ?
Вы либо это сейчас придумываете, либо увидели глазами, либо умом ?

Чем Вы это увидели ?

----------

Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Мое "я" в результате долгого повторения мантры просто исчезло. Я потерял сознание хотя при этом шел.


Но! Ведь что то же осталось?
*Что?* Это важно!
Вспомни что осталось?
Ведь ты при этом *БЫЛ*!
Пусть без "персоны", без "Я", НО! БЫЛ!
Что там было?
Ведь это и есть твоё истинное *Я*, хоть и безперсональное, пустотное, но твоё истинное!

----------


## Алма

> Да как Вы это видели, когда глаза спят и ум спит ?
> Вы либо это сейчас придумываете, либо увидели глазами, либо умом ?
> 
> Чем Вы это увидели ?


Попробуй дать ответ завтра. Посмотри сам, это не сложно :Kiss:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Попробуй дать ответ завтра. Посмотри сам, это не сложно


Друг, я свиней не пасу и с Вами на одной поляне не какал  :Smilie: 

Чем Вы увидели эту сказку - глазами или умом ?
Чем ?

----------

Алма (05.10.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Друг, я свиней не пасу и с Вами на одной поляне не какал 
> 
> Чем Вы увидели эту сказку - глазами или умом ?
> Чем ?


Когда Вы видите чашку чая на столе, понимание приходит из глаза или Ума?
Если из Ума, то до прихода мысли "Чашка чая" или после?
То, что во время сна без сновидений "*я есть*", это не сказка, это *реальность* о которой мы знаем, а не видим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда Вы видите чашку чая на столе, понимание приходит из глаза или Ума?
> Если из Ума, то до прихода мысли "Чашка чая" или после?
> То, что во время сна без сновидений "*я есть*", это не сказка, это *реальность* о которой мы знаем, а не видим.


Чем Вы это знаете ?
Чем ?

----------


## Алма

> Чем Вы это знаете ?
> Чем ?


А Вы настырный :Smilie: 
Ничем.
 Это и есть *я*, впрочем как и Вы. 
Само *бытие*, *пустота*, *анатман*.
Нет такой вещи как "я вижу", есть само видение, простое незатронутое чистое видение. "Я вижу" это уже ум.
Нет такой вещи как "я слышу", есть просто слышание. Ну и дальше по аналогии :Smilie:

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Но! Ведь что то же осталось?
> *Что?* Это важно!
> Вспомни что осталось?
> Ведь ты при этом *БЫЛ*!
> Пусть без "персоны", без "Я", НО! БЫЛ!
> Что там было?
> Ведь это и есть твоё истинное *Я*, хоть и безперсональное, пустотное, но твоё истинное!


Алма, ты хочешь вытянуть из меня то, чего не было. После потери сознания я был биологическим автоматом, лишенным какого-либо "я". Шагающим автоматом. Очнулся я лишь на другом конце микрорайона.

----------


## Алма

> Друг...


С друзьями я обычно перехожу на ты, не в обиду :Kiss:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Вы настырный
> Ничем.
>  Это и есть *я*, впрочем как и Вы. 
> Само *бытие*, *пустота*, *анатман*.
> Нет такой вещи как "я вижу", есть само видение, простое незатронутое чистое видение. "Я вижу" это уже ум.
> Нет такой вещи как "я слышу", есть просто слышание. Ну и дальше по аналогии


Ну раз ничем не знаете, значит - не знаете.
А просто - верите в созданную умом и в уме фантастическую сущность.

Нет слышания без слуха
Нет зрения без глаз
Нет осязания без тела
....
Нет неведения без ума
Нет ведения без ума
Нет ничего познанного без акта познания, нет  акта познания вне ума
Всё что познаётся - познаётся умом. Нет способности знать вне ума.

----------


## Алма

> Алма, ты хочешь вытянуть из меня *то, чего не было*. После потери сознания я был биологическим автоматом, лишенным какого-либо "я". Шагающим автоматом. Очнулся я лишь на другом конце микрорайона.


Ну как же не было? Кто то же это наблюдал?
И это точно был не автомат. Автоматом было тело. Но ты не тело.
Поскольку тело менялось, а твоё "Я" нет.

----------


## Алма

> Нет слышания без слуха
> Нет зрения без глаз
> Нет осязания без тела
> ....
> 
> Нет способности знать вне ума.


Что видит, слышит и осязает во сне? :Smilie: 

Схватившись за горячее, что знает раньше рука или Ум? :Smilie: 
Всё поддаётся простой проверке :Kiss:

----------


## Алма

Всем спокойной ночи!
Не смотрите глупых снов с закрытыми глазами :Big Grin:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что видит, слышит и осязает во сне?
> 
> :


То что и создало Ваш "атман" - ум  :Smilie: 

И вот то что Вы видите во сне и слышите, это не самосуще вне ума. Как и Ваш "Атман", который всего лишь идея фикс наложенная на присущую уму способность знать, которая никак не существует отдельно от ума.

Спокойной ночи!

----------

Алма (06.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Я идею пока не особо принял. но это же не какая-то суровая догма, которую если ты пока не понял и не принял, ты ущербен? поэтому не понятно как это может стать препятствием на пути стать буддистом. а у юзеров-то зачем спрашивать? я так понял, еще никому не удалось полностью деперснолизоваться, чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос. начнется похоже пустая болтовня (уже началась) это оч оч оч серьезный вопрос, и абсолютно нормально, что для его осознания во всей глубине нужно время, так как же как в науке нужно время, чтобы понять природу черных дыр. а может даже настолько много времени, что мы и не доживем до ответов своими умишками. а пока можно лишь самостоятельно размышлять о природе я и природе не-я, так как свой личный экзистенциальный  опыт все равно ценнее, чем высокопарные и витиеватые теории древних мудрецов, похожие на процеживание воды сквозь пальцы.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Ну как же не было? Кто то же это наблюдал?
> И это точно был не автомат. Автоматом было тело. Но ты не тело.
> Поскольку тело менялось, а твоё "Я" нет.


Да никто это не наблюдал. Некому было. Повторюсь - сознание исчезло. Но я из этого опыта сделал выводы. Лучше практиковать медитацию под руководством учителя. А если и заниматься какой-либо самодеятельностью, то осторожно и не перенапрягать психику. Общую цель я нашел в Четырех Благородных Истинах, и даже если из меня не получится полноценный буддист, я буду почитать их.

----------

Алма (06.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Я идею пока не особо принял. но это же не какая-то суровая догма, которую если ты пока не понял и не принял, ты ущербен? поэтому не понятно как это может стать препятствием на пути стать буддистом. а у юзеров-то зачем спрашивать? я так понял, еще никому не удалось полностью деперснолизоваться, чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос. начнется похоже пустая болтовня (уже началась) это оч оч оч серьезный вопрос, и абсолютно нормально, что для его осознания во всей глубине нужно время, так как же как в науке нужно время, чтобы понять природу черных дыр. а может даже настолько много времени, что мы и не доживем до ответов своими умишками. а пока можно лишь самостоятельно размышлять о природе я и природе не-я, так как свой личный экзистенциальный  опыт все равно ценнее, чем высокопарные и витиеватые теории древних мудрецов, похожие на процеживание воды сквозь пальцы.


В целом согласен. Просто идея анатмана одна из основополагающих в буддизме. Поэтому решил посоветоваться с форумчанами. Надеюсь, что мои сомнения постепенно рассосутся.

----------


## Ант

> Нет слышания без слуха
> Нет зрения без глаз
> Нет осязания без тела
> ....
> Нет неведения без ума
> Нет ведения без ума


В том и фокус, что ЕСТЬ.
А понятие "ум", Вы (сами того не подозревая :Smilie: ) соотносите (подменяете) понятием "моск". :Smilie: 
Глаз и прочая тушка (включая моск) - только инструменты, созданные нашим умом, для того, чтоб оФОРМИТЬ наше Существование. Создать ФОРМУ Существования нашего "я".
------------



> Но я из этого опыта сделал выводы. Лучше практиковать медитацию под руководством учителя.


Правильно. Только с уточнением: данную (переданую) Вам Учителем. Т е это не "средняя школа", учитель не обязан стоять за Вашим плечом (с палкой) ежемоментно. :Smilie:  Вы четко и  точно (без самодеятельности) должны выполнять "данное".



> А если и заниматься какой-либо самодеятельностью, то осторожно и не перенапрягать психику.


Самодеятельностью, лучше НЕ заниматься, без понимания для ЧЕГО эта самодеятельность и как ей заняться.

Ум в этом случае выступает одновременно и как субьект воздействия и как обьект, на который воздействуют и как ИНСТРУМЕНТ этого самого воздействия. При этом, воздействуя, он НЕ МОЖЕТ еще и контролировать это самое воздействие, хотя б потому, что у него нет "контрольной группы"- эталона по которому можно немедленно отследить результат изменения после воздействия.
Вот и получается, что "в процессе" неадекватного воздействия, не видно "куда идешь", а становится видно только "когда пришел" и уперся в стенку.   
========
По Вашему (описанному Вами) случаю можно *предположить* (имхо), такую причинно следственность:
Диссонанс между Восприятием и Осознанием.
Чистое, незамутненное ни чем восприятие заложено в нас изначально ("каждое ЖС имеет потенциал Будды"). При этом (на данный момент) наше восприятие двойственно (загрязненное, я-направленное, я-зависимое). Т е БОЛЬШАЯ часть воспринимаемого, до сознания (Осознания) не доходит, оседая в "фильтре я-матрицы" и упрощается подменяясь субьективной Моделью. 
Практика буддизма, направлена на очищение ума от этой "я-направленности", на постепенное снятие этих фильтров, на доведение Осознания (которое у нас сейчас двойственно), до уровня "чистого восприятия", до "природы Будды".

Т е получается, что Вы, в своем опыте, проковыряли одну из "стенок" возведенных Вашим двойственным умом, и через это отверстие в Ваше СОЗНАНИЕ, хлынул поток Восприятия, с которым не смогло справиться Ваше неподготовленное Осознание. 
Т е двойственное сознание, не смогло "переварить" то, что ему ПОКАЗАЛО восприятие.
Это как если б ваш ум из стабильной двухмерности земного тяготения, попал бы в трехмерность невесомости. Он бы не оценил полную свободу трехмерности (буддо-потенциал), а пришел бы в ужас от собственной беспомощности (непривычности, непредсказуемости, отсутствия предыдущего опыта итд)  :Smilie:  ...и это еще слабая метафора, т к про невесомость Вы все-таки слышали-видели...  :Smilie:

----------

Алма (06.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В том и фокус, что ЕСТЬ.


Ну разве что и в правду для когото "есть", путём некоего фокуса подмены понятий, в силу не различения и не осознавания и принятия метафорических переносных значений за действительность (огрубления по типу того, что в ухе есть именно инструменты кузнеца - молоточек и наковальня)

Возьмите простейшее базовое  - осязание

*Каким образом осязание может естьвовать иль быть - без тела ?*
(то же и по остальному)

Нет ничего самосущего, как и нет чегото без обязательно необходимых конкретно именно для этого условий и предпосылок, как и нет чегото имеющего лишь одну причину условие предпосыку для своего естьвования.
 (так например и одного лишь тела недостаточно для того чтоб было _осязание_, нужен ещё и ум, но и тело обязательно необходимо для того чтоб имело место быть именно _осязание_ и именно тело есть непосредственным условием _осязания_ ибо _осязание_ присуще именно телу(тоже и по остальному))

----------

Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну как же не было? Кто то же это наблюдал?
> И это точно был не автомат. Автоматом было тело. Но ты не тело.
> Поскольку тело менялось, а твоё "Я" нет.


Да никто это не наблюдал. Он пришел в сознание у витрины и реконструировал пост фактум, что раз он был там, а теперь тут, одежда чистая, руки целы - видимо дошел, а не дополз. А вообще то мог и на такси доехать - надо смотреть телефон, вызывал кого или нет.


Ты не тело, но ты также и не что либо ещё.
Эпифеномен (сумма частей)

----------

Алма (06.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Да никто это не наблюдал. Он пришел в сознание у витрины и реконструировал пост фактум, что раз он был там, а теперь тут, одежда чистая, руки целы - видимо дошел, а не дополз. А вообще то мог и на такси доехать - надо смотреть телефон, вызывал кого или нет.
> 
> 
> Ты не тело, но ты также и не что либо ещё.
> Эпифеномен (сумма частей)


Совершенно верно.

Абзац из книги Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче “Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья”.  Это по поводу поисков неврологами участка мозга, ответственного за “я”, которое дирижировало бы всем остальным:

“Как я узнал из разговоров с неврологами, биологами и психологами, современная наука долгое время искала такого «дирижёра», потратив немало усилий в надежде обнаружить какую-нибудь клетку или группу клеток, которая управляет чувствами, восприятием, мыслями и другими видами умственной деятельности. Однако, несмотря на использование самой совершенной техники, не удалось найти никаких свидетельств существования подобного «дирижёра». В мозге нет никакой отдельной зоны, никакого крохотного «я», отвечающего за координацию общения разных исполнителей”.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2019), Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Алик

> Совершенно верно.
> 
> Абзац из книги Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче “Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья”.  Это по поводу поисков неврологами участка мозга, ответственного за “я”, которое дирижировало бы всем остальным:
> 
> “Как я узнал из разговоров с неврологами, биологами и психологами, современная наука долгое время искала такого «дирижёра», потратив немало усилий в надежде обнаружить какую-нибудь клетку или группу клеток, которая управляет чувствами, восприятием, мыслями и другими видами умственной деятельности. Однако, несмотря на использование самой совершенной техники, не удалось найти никаких свидетельств существования подобного «дирижёра». В мозге нет никакой отдельной зоны, никакого крохотного «я», отвечающего за координацию общения разных исполнителей”.


Странное заявление у этого Ринпоче - современная наука такая уж  всеведущая, современная техника такая прямо  совершенная, все мировые тайны ею познаны, и все загадки разрешены... 
А от насморка по-прежнему лучшее средство - ноги попарить  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Ю

> 


да хватит эту пошлость размешать! кому вообще это может быть интересно?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> нейрофизиология счастья


книга может и хорошая, но название какое-то наивное. нейрофизиологи суровые дядьки и ни одно исследование не начнут исходя из позитивной мотивации "обретения счастья". с точки зрения нейрофизиологии никакой осознанности нет, и свободная воля - лишь фикция, химера. при этом аргументация крайне солидная, против которой не попрешь: биохимия, медихлорианы нейромедиаторы, всякие организмы типа цитоплазмоза, осознание лишь 1% своего сознания. а та же анатмавада держится лишь на чисто философских умозрениях. если послушать лекции Роберта Сапольски, то он обычно начинает со вступления - "вы еще верите в свободную волю, студенты? уверяю, это не надолго!"

----------

Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Возьмите простейшее базовое  - осязание
> 
> *Каким образом осязание может естьвовать иль быть - без тела ?*
> (то же и по остальному)


Вам наверняка когда нибудь доводилось влезать рукой, скажем на перилах, в какую-нить гадкую, противную склизкую субстанцию. Что это, как не набор воспринятых ВАМИ свойств? Тактильное ощущение - как набор свойств в уме.
Теперь, если Вы сосредоточитесь, то вполне сможете восстановить этот набор, не имея этой гадости "под рукой" (эмоциональная-то составляющая данного случая достаточно сильна, чтоб оставить заметный след).
Т е Вы СНОВА получили "набор свойств" НЕ используя тактильные рецепторы.
Можете задействовать в аналогичном порядке и вкусовые, на примере лимона. :Smilie: 
Про внетелесное Зрительное восприятие, в тырнете вагон и тележка материалов. Естественно этот "вагон" нужно "делить на 100" и отбрасывать всю шелуху.
Но это собственно все фигня. Варианта 2: Либо про*ВЕРЯ*ть логическое обоснование, либо добиваться чего-то подобного самому. НО, второй вариант, КАК САМОЦЕЛЬ - это удел шаманов с эзотериками, т е это НЕ буддистский путь. Нерационально. Хотя б потому, что вся эта шняга при достижении того или иного уровня в буддистских практиках, прикладывается автоматически.
Кстати, проверка НАЛИЧИЯ внетелесного восприятия, ждет каждого после того как его тушка перестанет фунциклировать. :Smilie: 
(почитайте "Бардо тодол"- весьма оптимистичная книжка о смерти :Smilie: )



> Нет ничего самосущего, как и нет чегото без обязательно необходимых конкретно именно для этого условий и предпосылок, как и нет чегото имеющего лишь одну причину условие предпосыку для своего естьвования.


 Правильно. Самосущего нет. Но все причины и условия, это тоже только феномены, созданные ВАШИМ умом. (попробуйте разобрать "12 врат" Нагарджуны, т е не просто прочесть, а осмыслить :Smilie: )
-------
Ну а теперь гляньте на взаимозависимость.
Наш двойственный ум вписан в имеющуюся причинно-следственность (ПСС). Он ее СОЗДАЕТ и он же ее "тащит" из прошлого в будущее (игнорируя настоящее). Момент за моментом, прогнозируя (моделируя) будущее, на основе прошлого.
А недвойственный )просветленны) ум вписан в Реальность целиком. Между ним и Реальностью, нет границ (т е ему не нужно заглядывать "за угол" чтоб увидеть, он "видит" и так, как цельный процесс и "слышит" итд). Мало того, к его услугам вся Абсолютная Истина, т е он не ограничен Имеющимся набором ПСС, он не "тащит" их на себе (себя нет). Т е он может создать в уме, другие причины для получения нужного следствия, собственно это и есть сиддхи - сверхспособности, мечта шаманов и эзотериков. :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Правильно. Самосущего нет. Но все причины и условия, это тоже только феномены, созданные ВАШИМ умом.


Не только.
В видимом (которое не галлюцинации, вызванные и другими причинами) присутствует и информация полученная органами зрения.
Также и в слышимом и т.д.

Никак не выйдет всё-всё свести лишь к уму.
В остаче всегда будет оставаться и то что умом не является. Внешняя достоверная основа.
Также как и не выйдет весь-весь опыт свести к внешнему. В остаче всегда будет оставаться и познающий ум.

----------


## Ант

> книга может и хорошая, но название какое-то наивное. нейрофизиологи суровые дядьки и ни одно исследование не начнут исходя из позитивной мотивации "обретения счастья". с точки зрения нейрофизиологии никакой осознанности нет, и свободная воля - лишь фикция, химера. при этом аргументация крайне солидная, против которой не попрешь: биохимия, медихлорианы нейромедиаторы, всякие организмы типа цитоплазмоза, осознание лишь 1% своего сознания. а та же анатмавада держится лишь на чисто философских умозрениях. если послушать лекции Роберта Сапольски, то он обычно начинает со вступления - "вы еще верите в свободную волю, студенты? уверяю, это не надолго!"


Тут другое важно. Наука (любая) изучает Обьекты и их Взаимодействия. При этом Субьект, ВСЕГДА вынесен ЗА поле изучения, как Сторонний Наблюдатель.
А буддизм занимается самим Субьектом и его Восприятием (что одно и то же :Smilie: ). Нет материала для Науки. 
Невозможно передать кому-то, мое собственное восприятие для проверки. Невозможно проверить чье-то чужое восприятие (ну ежели ты не просветленный).
Т е любой ОПИСАННЫЙ результат в буддизме, может "понять" (осознать. прочувствовать), ТОЛЬКО тот, кто его уже так же добился (своим умом :Smilie: ).
А в науке, в правильности опыта может убедиться любой чувак со стороны, бо обьективно. :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

> да хватит эту пошлость размешать! кому вообще это может быть интересно?


Ну хотя бы мне. Вы то чего нервничаете?
Не по Буддистски это. :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Не только.
> В видимом (которое не галлюцинации, вызванные и другими причинами) присутствует и информация полученная органами зрения.
> Также и в слышимом и т.д.


"Информация" - очередной обьект. Очередная фикция созданная умом.
Представьте весь мир как набор единичных, воспринимаемых, вечноизменяющихся свойств (и себя в ту кучку :Smilie: ).
Дык вот упорядочивает эти изменения ни кто иной как Ваш ум. Патамушта ему НАДО. А если это "надо" убрать? Представить полностью САМОДОСТАТОЧНЫЙ ум (ну хоть на минуту), ведь в Данный Момент у Вас есть ВСЁ. Тогда Вы сможете рассматривать все эти "изменения свойств" вне я и безобьектно. И так КАЖДЫЙ "данный момент", т е "здесь и сейчас". :Smilie: 

Можете самостоятельно прикинуть, "Что есть информация", где субьект и где обьекты...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Информация" - очередной обьект. Очередная фикция созданная умом.
> Представьте весь мир как набор единичных, воспринимаемых, вечноизменяющихся свойств (и себя в ту кучку).
> Дык вот упорядочивает эти изменения ни кто иной как Ваш ум. Патамушта ему НАДО. А если это "надо" убрать? Представить полностью САМОДОСТАТОЧНЫЙ ум (ну хоть на минуту), ведь в Данный Момент у Вас есть ВСЁ. Тогда Вы сможете рассматривать все эти "изменения свойств" вне я и безобьектно. И так КАЖДЫЙ "данный момент", т е "здесь и сейчас".
> 
> Можете самостоятельно прикинуть, "Что есть информация", где субьект и где обьекты...


*Зачем играть - "в представьте"*

Данность данная в непосредственном опыте:

*Вы получаете органами восприятия некие данные от внешнего .*

(как там, что, чем и во что это превращается и интерпретируется - в данном  случае не столь важно, как и то как это назвать.  важно то что это есть и это отлично от галлюцинаций, в этом не только умственное но участвуют и данные от внешней достоверной основы: видимого и т.д.))

----------


## Юра Т

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, какой именно род медитации в этом случае может помочь?


Анапанасати

----------


## Ант

> *Зачем играть - "в представьте"*
> 
> Данность данная в непосредственном опыте:


Не. Так не пойдет. Буддизм, это как раз *про "представьте"*. (можете прочесть мой пост вышеhttps://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post832867  )
Т е все Ваши (наши) имеющиеся догматы, причем Самые Основы, мы *ДОЛЖНЫ* перепроверить в собственном уме, НА собственном уме. Т е собственно в этом и состоит смысл любой аналитической медитации. Все скрупулезно проверяем на собственном уме: "я- знаю. а откуда я это знаю..."

Самый буддистский анекдот звучит так: "чучхменские ученые доказали, что земля не круглая, а черная и скрипит на зубах". :Smilie: 

Т е те догмы, которым нас учили в школе идалее по жизни, должны быть пересмотрены.
-------------

Чуть не в тему... :Smilie: 
Занятно, но в наше время, обрпазование было настроено на Самостоятельный поиск Правильного Ответа.
Нынешнее образование настроено, на ВЫБОР Правильного Ответа из списка имеющихся. Т е подразумевается, что Правильный Ответ УЖЕ где-то, кем-то написан (т е думать не нужно, нужно выбирать Правильно).
Ну а в натуре (если задуматься :Smilie: ), Правильного Ответа в Природе НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ вааще (в принципе), т к каждое мгновение это уникальное "здесь сейчас" (но это уже тема про у-вей, недеяние :Smilie: ).

----------

Алма (06.10.2019), Константин Первый (21.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не. Так не пойдет. Буддизм, это как раз *про "представьте"*. (можете прочесть мой пост вышеhttps://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post832867  )
> Т е все Ваши (наши) имеющиеся догматы, причем Самые Основы, мы *ДОЛЖНЫ* перепроверить в собственном уме, НА собственном уме. Т е собственно в этом и состоит смысл любой аналитической медитации. Все скрупулезно проверяем на собственном уме: "я- знаю. а откуда я это знаю..."
> 
> .


Прежде чем скрупулёзно проверять непонятно что, не плохо бы это проверить логикой хотя бы просто на адекватность да сравнить с имеющимся опытом.
Представлять же можно что угодно, и тысячи тысяч  жизней не хватит всё это представленное скрупулёзно проверять. 

Не будь _внешней достоверной основы_ (кстати этот термин я не придумал) мы с Вами даже сейчас общаться не смогли бы.
Хотя можете представлять, что это Ваша галлюцинация  :Smilie:  и в этом только Ваш ум участвует, но ведь и без скрупулёзной проверки ясно что в данном общении присутствует и нечто внешнее не являющееся Вашим умом (хоть совсем чуток, но присутствует  :Smilie:   )

----------

Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Прежде чем скрупулёзно проверять непонятно что, не плохо бы это проверить логикой хотя бы просто на адекватность да сравнить с имеющимся опытом.
> Представлять же можно что угодно, и тысячи тысяч  жизней не хватит всё это представленное скрупулёзно проверять.


"Наш опыт", это опыт двойственности: субьект-обьект-восприятие.
Т е именно это нужно проверять на вшивость догматичность. :Smilie:  а не абы чо.



> Не будь _внешней достоверной основы_ (кстати этот термин я не придумал) мы с Вами даже сейчас общаться не смогли бы.


"Внешней" по отношению к чему (кому)?
Дык вот ели б убрать в наших (с Вами) умах, это "внешнее""внутреннее" то вполне смогли бы. :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Наш опыт", это опыт двойственности: субьект-обьект-восприятие.
> Т е именно это нужно проверять на вшивость догматичность. а не абы чо.
> "Внешней" по отношению к чему (кому)?
> Дык вот ели б убрать в наших (с Вами) умах, это "внешнее""внутреннее" то вполне смогли бы.


 "если бы" 
ну хорошо, пускай - могут расти и во рту съедобные грибы  :Smilie:  (ну может конечно в какихто там иных иных фантастических мирах, ток для нас это неактуально\асатйа )


Вот я с Вами общаюсь и понимаю, что кроме всего того "образа Вас" который есть у меня в уме, есть и Вы.
А Вы чисто с порождением Вашего ума сейчас общаетесь ?   :Wink: 

Также свет от "чегото" отражается или "чемто" производиться и воздействует на рецепторы моих глаз, импульс передаётся в мой мозг и нематериальный ум коррелят мозга формирует чисто умственную никак не материальную необнаружимую нигде и ничем кроме как в моём уме и моим умом картину, которую ум же и переживает познаёт ..... это всё хорошо - согласен, к этому можно свести огромнейший пласт переживаемого, а вместе с чисто умственным будет охват почти всего переживаемого опыта,
но есть и "то" от чего отразился свет, также есть "то" что произвело вибрации дошедшие до моего уха, есть "нечто" воздействующее на рецепторы носа и языка, есть "чтото" что ощущает тело в акте осязания... И "это" не ум и не умственное. Хоть "это" для буддийских целей и не столь важно, но "это" есть и есть например науки которые именно "этим" занимаются. Вы действительно "это" отрицаете ?

----------

Фил (06.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Тут другое важно. Наука (любая) изучает Обьекты и их Взаимодействия. При этом Субьект, ВСЕГДА вынесен ЗА поле изучения, как Сторонний Наблюдатель.


Вполне себе много дисциплин где изучается само сознание как субъект.




> А в науке, в правильности опыта может убедиться любой чувак со стороны, бо обьективно.


куда я попал вообще? люди, которые про методологию науки пишут ТАКОЕ, ну на что они вообще могут претендовать?

----------


## Ант

> Вполне себе много дисциплин где изучается само сознание как субъект.
> 
> 
> куда я попал вообще? люди, которые про методологию науки пишут ТАКОЕ, ну на что они вообще могут претендовать?


НЕ ИЗУЧАЮТ. Вне ОБЬЕКТИВНОСТИ для науки нет ПРЕДМЕТА изучения. (и да, наука изучает так же нематериальные ОБЬЕКТЫ).

Попробуйте отвлечься от догмы о всесилии науки и подумать самостоятельно. Вот Будда и Ко. Провели ВНЕНАУЧНЫЙ (т к занимались субьективностью, доказав себе, что обьективного НЕ существует) опыт и получили результат. Опыт описан.
Вы имеете в точности такой же ум (НЕ ОБЬЕКТ) как у Будды. Описание опыта доступно (наверняка Вами прочитано :Smilie: ).
Почему Вы до сих пор не просветленный?
Да потому, что Ваша субьективность ХАОТИЧНА. В ней невозможно провести четкие (КАК В НАУКЕ) ПСС. В любой момент она (субьективность) может выкинуть ЛЮБОЙ фортель. И с этим ничего нельзя сделать (ну пока не просветлитесь :Smilie: ).

Нет для Науки ПРЕДМЕТА рассмотрения в субьективности.
Монета в научном опыте будет упорно падать орел\решка, согласно ПСС, НО только до того момента, пока экспериментатору не придет на ум поймать ее и сунуть в карман не разглядывая. А вот когда это произойдет не знает ни сам экспериментатор, ни все научное сообщество. :Smilie: 
Т что догма - любая, не есть хорошо. :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Также свет от *"чегото*" отражается или "*чемто*" производиться и воздействует на рецепторы моих глаз, импульс передаётся в мой мозг и нематериальный ум коррелят мозга формирует чисто умственную никак не материальную необнаружимую нигде и ничем кроме как в моём уме и моим умом картину, которую ум же и переживает познаёт ..... это всё хорошо - согласен, к этому можно свести огромнейший пласт переживаемого, а вместе с чисто умственным будет охват почти всего переживаемого опыта,
> но есть и "то" от чего отразился свет, также есть "то" что произвело вибрации дошедшие до моего уха, есть "нечто" воздействующее на рецепторы носа и языка, есть "чтото" что ощущает тело в акте осязания... И "это" не ум и не умственное. Хоть "это" для буддийских целей и не столь важно, но "это" есть и есть например науки которые именно "этим" занимаются. Вы действительно "это" отрицаете ?


Это не я... это БУДДИЗМ отрицает. :Smilie:  А т же логика и эмпирический опыт.
Вот смотрите. Вы перечислили целую кучу обьектов:свет, то от чего он отражается, глаз, рецепторы, мозг, картинка в мозгу (модель). *Где здесь СУБЬЕКТ.*
В точности так же Вы можете изобразить ТАКУЮ же цепочку, заменив глаз вебкамерой и получить картинку на мониторе.
Видите разницу?
Дде здесь Субьект?
А Субьект у нас "сидит *ЗА* монитором". Он вне системы. То, что ДО него- Обьективное Взаимодействие, а он занят Восприятием (это не обьективно).
Поделили на внутри\снаружи?
Теперь смотрим на то, что Есть это внутри\снаружи.
"Снаружи" нет ничего, кроме изменяющихся воспринимаемых свойств.
"Внутри" нет ничего, кроме изменяющихся воспринимаемых свойств.
Есть ТОЛЬКО изменяющиеся воспринимаемые свойства.
Ни "внутри" - субьекта, "я", души итд, ни "снаружи" - обьектов, НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ.
Само "Существование" как термин, подразумевает создание (из Обьектов), обьекта "Я" и соответственно разделение ВСЕГО, на "Я"\Остальное, что НЕ является "Я", а воспринимается, как "наружные обьекты".

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Ант, то что Вы называете "изменяющиеся свойства", Нагарджуна называл "достоверная основа для обозначения". Пусть Вас не пугает слово "основа", это не объект, это в контексте мадхъямаки - процесс.

----------


## Евгений по

> Кстати, проверка НАЛИЧИЯ внетелесного восприятия, ждет каждого после того как его тушка перестанет фунциклировать.
> (почитайте "Бардо тодол"- весьма оптимистичная книжка о смерти)


Как думаете,через обморок можно выйти на проверку наличия восприятия?

----------


## Фил

> Как думаете,через обморок можно выйти на проверку наличия восприятия?


Вам наркоз делали?
Или хотя бы сны без сновидений были?
Вышли куда то?
Вот и ответ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2019), Евгений по (07.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Ант, то что Вы называете "изменяющиеся свойства", Нагарджуна называл "достоверная основа для обозначения". Пусть Вас не пугает слово "основа", это не объект, это в контексте мадхъямаки - процесс.


Дык я ведь не против Нагарджуны (я его еще больше "Ку" :Smilie:  с него и начинал, собственно, типа на "слабо"). Просто (как бы сказал Владимир Николаевич) в те времена была отработана СВОЯ, понятная терминологическая система. А нынче система другая. Танцуем от субьект-обьектности. т е мне так понятнее и обьяснять проще. А так-то да и "основа" и "достоверная" и "для обозначений". 



> Как думаете,через обморок можно выйти на проверку наличия восприятия?


Можно. Вопрос в том на сколько убедительно это будет для Вас...
Ретрогипноз этого периода, с перекрестной проверкой свидетелей Вашего обморока. Правда здесь еще один подводный камень: гипнотизера выбирать как Гуру, т е нужен специалист, а не абы-кто. Ну собственно это касается всех, кому мы собираемся вверить собственный ум, для тех или иных манипуляций. :Smilie:

----------

Евгений по (07.10.2019), Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Дык я ведь не против Нагарджуны (я его еще больше "Ку" с него и начинал, собственно, типа на "слабо"). Просто (как бы сказал Владимир Николаевич) в те времена была отработана СВОЯ, понятная терминологическая система. А нынче система другая. Танцуем от субьект-обьектности. т е мне так понятнее и обьяснять проще. А так-то да и "основа" и "достоверная" и "для обозначений".


Можно и так, только Вас могут за солипсиста или нигилиста случайно принять.

----------


## Ант

> Можно и так, только Вас могут за солипсиста или нигилиста случайно принять.


Какой нигилизм? :Smilie:  "Свойства"-то есть. Вот они, воспринимай-не хочу.
А солипсизм, убивается одним вопросом: "А КТО, собственно рассматривает (воспринимает) этот солиптический ум, в который этот солипсист, умудрился затолкать весь Мир?" Т е снова имеем тот же расклад: Обьект - Мир, затолканый в солиптический ум и Субьекта, всю эту фигню воспринимающего со стороны. Типичное разделение на я\не я, только граница проведена не там где у "нормальных" людей :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Какой нигилизм? "Свойства"-то есть. Вот они, воспринимай-не хочу.
> А солипсизм, убивается одним вопросом: "А КТО, собственно рассматривает (воспринимает) этот солиптический ум, в который этот солипсист, умудрился затолкать весь Мир?" Т е снова имеем тот же расклад: Обьект - Мир, затолканый в солиптический ум и Субьекта, всю эту фигню воспринимающего со стороны. Типичное разделение на я\не я, только граница проведена не там где у "нормальных" людей


Раз Вам так проще - ок!

----------


## Алма

> Да никто это не наблюдал. Некому было. Повторюсь - сознание исчезло. Но я из этого опыта сделал выводы. Лучше практиковать медитацию под руководством учителя. А если и заниматься какой-либо самодеятельностью, то осторожно и не перенапрягать психику. Общую цель я нашел в Четырех Благородных Истинах, и даже если из меня не получится полноценный буддист, я буду почитать их.


Иногда сама жизнь даёт знак, что это нам не подходит. 
Главное не спутать это со страхом Эго исчезнуть. 
Благородные Истины это хорошее учение. Удачи! :Kiss:

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Иногда сама жизнь даёт знак, что это нам не подходит. 
> Главное не спутать это со страхом Эго исчезнуть. 
> Благородные Истины это хорошее учение. Удачи!


Спасибо!

----------


## Евгений по

> Вам наркоз делали?
> Или хотя бы сны без сновидений были?
> Вышли куда то?
> Вот и ответ.


Опыта с наркозом не имею,сновидения большая редкость у меня.
В детстве при взятии крови у меня из вены имел такую психологическую слабость как падать в обморок.Мне кажется что по невосприятию действительности это состояние очень близко к смерти,просто отсутствие и всё.
Но чтоб закрыть вопрос ,очень заманчиво было бы отловить матерого йогина на добровольных началах да в чулан ко кого нибудь НИИ и чуть поковырять его осознанность  :Smilie: 
Как исключить восприятие которое не имеет доступа к памяти?

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Опыта с наркозом не имею,сновидения большая редкость у меня.
> В детстве при взятии крови у меня из вены имел такую психологическую слабость как падать в обморок.Мне кажется что по невосприятию действительности это состояние очень близко к смерти,просто отсутствие и всё.
> Но чтоб закрыть вопрос ,очень заманчиво было бы отловить матерого йогина на добровольных началах да в чулан ко кого нибудь НИИ и чуть поковырять его осознанность 
> Как исключить восприятие которое не имеет доступа к памяти?


Восприятие без памяти - это конечный автомат.
Ничего интересного в этом нет.
Ощущать это восприятие некому.
Я ничего чудесного не вижу в таком состоянии.

----------

Евгений по (07.10.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Так ведь я о том же и говорю - "я" - одна из структур психики, а вернее некая ее интегративная функция.


 :Kiss: 
Некая мыслеоснова, мысль подложка на которую уже нагромождаются остальные мысли, вызванные восприятием.
Типа "Я проснулся", "Я вижу", "Я слышу" и т.д.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Некая мыслеоснова, мысль подложка на которую уже нагромождаются остальные мысли, вызванные восприятием.
> Типа "Я проснулся", "Я вижу", "Я слышу" и т.д.


В целом согласен. Причем это "подложкка" на которую невозможно направить сознание. Скажем, на боль сознание направить можно. Что же касается "я", то это нечто, находящееся на другом конце направленности. И потому трудно понять что это такое.

----------


## Фил

> Некая мыслеоснова, мысль подложка на которую уже нагромождаются остальные мысли, вызванные восприятием.
> Типа "Я проснулся", "Я вижу", "Я слышу" и т.д.


Нет. Не основа!
У автомобиля нет никакой "авто-основы", на которую что-то нагромождается.
Есть 1000+ запчастей из которых получается "нечто" - автомобиль.

(Раньше можно было бы принять за "основу" раму, шасси или кузов. Но у современных автомобилей нет ни рамы, ни шасси, а кузов тоже состоит из элементов)

----------


## Алма

> В целом согласен. Причем это "подложкка" на которую невозможно направить сознание. Скажем, на боль сознание направить можно. Что же касается "я", то это нечто, находящееся на другом конце направленности. И потому трудно понять что это такое.


Да не так уж страшен чёрт, как его малюют :Smilie: 
Понять трудно, но вполне возможно.
Именно для этого нужны Практики, Учения, и Пути :Smilie:

----------


## Алма

> Нет. Не основа!


Основа всему ПУСТОТА  :Smilie: 
Но это уже совсем другая история.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Н
> 
> Попробуйте отвлечься от догмы о всесилии науки и подумать самостоятельно.


у меня этой догмы и нет. но мне остро бросилось в глаза ваше высказывание, которое сразу выдает в вас человека не информированного и рассуждающего любительски.

----------


## Евгений по

> Восприятие без памяти - это конечный автомат.
> Ничего интересного в этом нет.
> Ощущать это восприятие некому.
> Я ничего чудесного не вижу в таком состоянии.


Могу заблуждаться,но восприятие с памятью тот же автомат только вариативность реакций зависит от количества органов чувств и интерпретаций накопленного опыта :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Могу заблуждаться,но восприятие с памятью тот же автомат только вариативность реакций зависит от количества органов чувств и интерпретаций накопленного опыта


А что есть сознание как не интерпретация опыта?
Нет памяти - нет опыта - нет самоосознавания - нет сознания.
Память это не что-то незначительное. 
Нет памяти - нет времени.

Одно дело, когда в такое состояние входишь управляемо и планируешь выйти, другое дело когда там находишься без вариантов.

----------

Евгений по (07.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не я... это БУДДИЗМ отрицает. А т же логика и эмпирический опыт.
> Вот смотрите. Вы перечислили целую кучу обьектов:свет, то от чего он отражается, глаз, рецепторы, мозг, картинка в мозгу (модель). *Где здесь СУБЬЕКТ.*
> В точности так же Вы можете изобразить ТАКУЮ же цепочку, заменив глаз вебкамерой и получить картинку на мониторе.
> *Видите разницу?*
> .


Вижу.
Монитор не осознаёт своего содержимого. Монитор не обладает умом. 
Существо же обладает умом, по типу обладания целого - частью этого целого.
В буддизме отрицается, что есть ещё некое "То", что обладает умом по типу - хозяин обладающий вещью.
Это два, по смыслу разных обладания.


Смысл не в том, что нет ни субьекта ни обьекта.
Смысл в том, что нет самосущих субьектов и обьектов. 
Это два, по смыслу разных отрицания.

Вообще нет ничего самосущего, всё что есть, есть всегда зависимо от чегото . В том числе и нет некой "Абсолютной Истины" в прямом смысле слова "абсолютное" ибо "абсолютное" уже подразумевает самосущее и независимое.

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Интересную тему в свое время видел, про людей с расстройствами памяти.
Не могу привести ссылок, можете поискать, но это как раз тот случай, что будет с человеком воспринимающим, но не осознающим.
Они вполне себе видят предметы, ходят в двери, как-то находят туалет, например.
Один даже сбежал из дома, пошел гулять в парк и потом вернулся.
Но это все на уровне каких-то "рефлексов спинного мозга", как у мухи, или пчелы какой-нибудь.....

(туалет, это, конечно, рудименты их старой жизни, какой-то "пчелиный танец",  ничему научить их нельзя)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2019), Евгений по (07.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> у меня этой догмы и нет. но мне остро бросилось в глаза ваше высказывание, которое сразу выдает в вас человека не информированного и рассуждающего любительски.


Ну попробуйте порассуждать, по нелюбительски. 
Ну вот достигли Вы, положим просветления... :Smilie:  ЧТО конкретно Вы сможете ПРЕДЬЯВИТЬ "научной общественности" (ну мне, например :Smilie:  ).
А раз предьявить нечего (ну нечего, стороннему наблюдателю "пощупать" в субьективности, ВАШЕЙ Субьективности), то и НЕТ у Вас (просветленного) НИ-ЧЕ-ГО. 
------
Ну вот простейший пример. Разгон облаков "силой мысли". Оно работает, НО вот этот параметр - настрой мысли, он НЕ обьективен. А ОБЬЕКТИВНОЙ Причины, почему выбранное облако рассеивается, (а соседнее, контрольное более жидкое нет), ее просто нет. Т е науке в этом "фокусе" изучать НЕЧЕГО, бо Субьективность. Нету у науки "линейки" к субьективности.

----------


## Ант

> Смысл не в том, что нет ни субьекта ни обьекта.
> Смысл в том, что нет самосущих субьектов и обьектов. 
> Это два, по смыслу разных отрицания.


Да, правильно. Самосущих субьектов и обьектов не существует.
Привидения не существуют... НО ВЫ спокойно сможете сделать его из простыни и угля.
Макаронного монстра, тоже не существует, но Вы спокойно можете его сделать из пачки макарон. :Smilie: 
Ну дык так же ВЫ делаете и себя-субьекта. и остальное-обьекты. 



> Вообще нет ничего самосущего, всё что есть, есть всегда зависимо от чегото . В том числе и нет некой "Абсолютной Истины" в прямом смысле слова "абсолютное" ибо "абсолютное" уже подразумевает самосущее и независимое.


Правильно, ничего самосущего, все взаимозависимо.
Дык и смотрите, от КОГО все это зависит. 
ВЫ разделили Мир на я\остальное, а потом "все остальное", ВЫ делите на обьекты. При этом оцениваете, измеряете, взвешиваете, а5 ВЫ, согласно собственой субьективности. Т е ЛЮБОЕ Ваше восприятие (ну почти любое) идет ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО Вашего "Я". Любое Ваше "вот оно есть" - обусловлено ВАШИМ "Я", Вашей субьективностью.

Уберите "я", что останется? (НЕТ, ни ничего! эт не негилизм), останутся те самые вечноизменяющиеся свойства, но и в них нельзя ткнуть пальцем, типа оно есть, патамушта уже нет, уже изменилось. :Smilie: 

=============
А на счет взаимозависимости...
Рассмотрите ПСС. Вот обьективные взаимодействия. Каждое следствие имеет причину (и условия). Обьективный макромир БЫЛ БЫ 100% детерминирован, если БЫ в него не вмешивалась, непредсказуемая субьективность.
Т е смотрите что получается. Ваша субьективность, создает "незапланированные", недетерминированные ПСС... Т е Ваше "здесь и сейчас", это СЛЕДСТВИЕ ВАШИХ поступков, продиктованных ВАШЕЙ субьективностью.
А теперь прикиньте, что занимаетесь Вы этой фигней (ну собственно мы все этим занимаемся :Smilie: ) с БЕЗНАЧАЛЬЯ, т е нет (по всей видимости :Smilie:  ) во вселенной такого места, где мы б не отметились со своей субьективностью, строгая причины и пожиная следствия. :Smilie:  Но это так, тоже мимо темы, вскользь.

----------


## Евгений по

> А что есть сознание как не интерпретация опыта?
> Нет памяти - нет опыта - нет самоосознавания - нет сознания.
> Память это не что-то незначительное. 
> Нет памяти - нет времени.
> 
> Одно дело, когда в такое состояние входишь управляемо и планируешь выйти, другое дело когда там находишься без вариантов.


Не могу не согласится с Вами.
Вы знакомы с идеями "таковости"," природа будды''?Как Вы думаете эти понятия могут быть идентичны восприятию без памяти ?

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Не могу не согласится с Вами.
> Вы знакомы с идеями "таковости"," природа будды''?Как Вы думаете эти понятия могут быть идентичны восприятию без памяти ?


Я думаю это попытка рационального, дискурсивного описания. Восприятие без памяти никакой пользы не несёт само по себе - опыта же нет. А вот процесс входа/выхода в это состояние это уже опыт.

Т.е. оно идентично, но толку от этого никакого, нельзя увидеть вещи в истинном свете как они есть, как в "дверях восприятия". Потому что они не есть. Не субстанциональны.

Не надо это состояние превращать в самоцель. Это побочный эффект.

----------

Евгений по (08.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, правильно. Самосущих субьектов и обьектов не существует.
> Привидения не существуют... НО ВЫ спокойно сможете сделать его из простыни и угля.
> Макаронного монстра, тоже не существует, но Вы спокойно можете его сделать из пачки макарон.
> Ну дык так же ВЫ делаете и себя-субьекта. и остальное-обьекты. 
> 
> .


Нет не так.
Есть разница между галлюцинациями и действительно воспринимаемым органами восприятия.
Есть разница между присущим чемуто свойствам качествам  характеристиками и приписываемым этому ошибкой когниции.
Есть разница между выдумкой и фактами.

Есть разница между иллюзией и относительной истиной.

----------

Фил (07.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Нет не так.
> Есть разница между галлюцинациями и действительно воспринимаемым органами восприятия.
> Есть разница между присущим чемуто свойствам качествам  характеристиками и приписываемым этому ошибкой когниции.
> Есть разница между выдумкой и фактами.
> 
> Есть разница между иллюзией и относительной истиной.


Расширьте дефиницию термина "иллюзия" с бытового, до "научного" - соответствующего логике и опыту.
Т е для Вас получается, ЛЮБАЯ "картинка" в уме, которую нельзя пощупать, понюхать итд -иллюзия. Ну дык тогда любая Ваша мысль- тоже иллюзия, а что у Вас есть кроме "иллюзорных мыслей и эмоций"? ЛЮБОЕ Ваше восприятие ИЛЛЮЗИЯ, которую кстати может навести, любой боль-менее приличный гипнотизер. 
Т е Любая иллюзия, это в точности такая же Относительная Истина (данная Вам в ощущениях), как и Любая другая Иллюзия Реальности, которую Вы считаете НЕ иллюзорной. 
Это одна сторона медали, а с другой стороны...
Вот материальный стул. Это набор Обьектов, которому ВЫ придали значение "стул", поименовали и пользуете. Вы выделили этот Обьект из "всего остального" и пользуете (В УМЕ) как единый Обьект. Т е ВЫ СОЗДАЛИ ИЛЛЮЗИЮ Обьекта.
А в натуре, это набор мелких обьектов (ножки, спинка, сиденье). А дальше... набор молекул, атомов, волновых функций. Но это тоже все Обьекты и тоже созданные Вашим восприятием, а5 же с утилитарными целями (моделирования).
Атомы существуют? (вспомните Боровскую картинку :Smilie:  и пофигу, что ее потом пытались править все кому не лень). Вы НЕ видите атомы (и волновые функции), однако уверяете, что "стул" - НЕ иллюзия. 
НО, уверяете меня в этом, ТОЛЬКО на ОСНОВАНИИ ВАШЕГО ВОСПРИЯТИЯ. Другого-то "инструмента" проверки нет ни у Вас ни у меня. (А если это галлюцинация, наведенная гипнотизером? А если это коллективная галлюцинация? А если эту коллективную галлюцинацию наводит КАЖДОЕ "Я", согласно имеющихся ПСС? И эти ПСС, во многом совпадают, чему есть вполне адекватные причины.)
Кстати мастеря "вручную" привидение или макаронного монстра, Вы придаете ему реальность "на пощупать", но даже только "поименовав" нечто "привидением", Вы уже тем самым, сделали его "реальным"-не иллюзорным в Вашем парадигме реальности.
Ну а теперь рассмотрите картинку, где нет ничего кроме "изменяющихся свойств", ни обьектов, ни субьекта...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот материальный стул. Это набор Обьектов, которому ВЫ придали значение "стул", поименовали и пользуете. Вы выделили этот Обьект из "всего остального" и пользуете (В УМЕ) как единый Обьект. Т е ВЫ СОЗДАЛИ ИЛЛЮЗИЮ Обьекта.
> А в натуре, это набор мелких обьектов (ножки, спинка, сиденье). А дальше... набор молекул, атомов, волновых функций. Но это тоже все Обьекты и тоже созданные Вашим восприятием, а5 же с утилитарными целями (моделирования).
> Атомы существуют? (вспомните Боровскую картинку и пофигу, что ее потом пытались править все кому не лень). Вы НЕ видите атомы (и волновые функции)
> .


И вот идя даже путём такого анализа, все равно в остаче получается и - "нечто" внешнее ... называемое например "материя" 
Даже дойдя до корпускулярно волнового дуализма - в остаче остаётся "нечто" внешнее, ведущее себя либо как частица либо как волна. Остаётся и материя, отличное от ума и умственного.
(Вы же утверждали, что внешнего - нет. (это то с чего начался наш этот разговор))

--------------------------------------------------------------------

А с чего Вы взяли, что и ум и умственное это иллюзия ?
(да ещё и говорите что для меня это иллюзия ??? )
То что это не-материальное - не равнозначно тому что это иллюзия
Есть например метафоры говорящие "подобно иллюзии", "подобно магически созданному городу" и т.д., но это метафоры указывающие на не-материальность умственного, а не утверждающие что это именно иллюзия.

Как есть функционирующие системы (ну иль назовём это сампраюкта самскара (следуя уже нашим древним учёным и науке)) например  "лес"(как биоценоз или экологическая система), "язык"(на котором говорят), "человек"(как существо) и т.д. не сводимые лишь к функционалу их частей и не сводимые лишь к умосозданным концептам
так есть и ещё много чего не-материального (напр.: социального, культурного, душевного, духовного(использую не как религиозные термины) и т.д.), не сводимого лишь к материи.

----------

Фил (08.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Восприятие без памяти никакой пользы не несёт само по себе - опыта же нет. А вот процесс входа/выхода в это состояние это уже опыт.


Наверное поэтому в буддизмах очень ценят рождение человеком

----------

Фил (08.10.2019)

----------


## Гошка

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


В лекции говорится, иллюзорность -что не существует независимого, самодостаточного я. Я - существует. Вещи существуют. Не существует независимого, самодостаточного, ни от чего не зависящего я. Иллюзия, - что мы сами по себе.



> Если вещи постоянно изменяются, [как вода текущая в реке], где тот момент, когда вещи реально существуют ?


Если не лень, с 50-ой минуты послушать о взаимозависимости и пустотности:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Наверное поэтому в буддизмах очень ценят рождение человеком


Да, это может быть ответом на вопрос, что если все дело в безмыслии, почему тогда червяк не самое просветленное существо?
Потому что в самом безмыслии никакой ценности то как раз и нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2019), Игорь Ю (08.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Да, это может быть ответом на вопрос, что если все дело в безмыслии, почему тогда червяк не самое просветленное существо?
> Потому что в самом безмыслии никакой ценности то как раз и нет.


Ценность человека это праджня.Спасибо,что натолкнули на эту мысль
Но если применить фантазию то у меня здесь немного противоречий. :Smilie: 
Как думаете ,если предположить отсутствие субъектно-объектной дихотомии у червяка это делает его более или менее счастливым с точки зрения буддизма?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (08.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ну попробуйте порассуждать, по нелюбительски. 
> Ну вот достигли Вы, положим просветления... ЧТО конкретно Вы сможете ПРЕДЬЯВИТЬ "научной общественности" (ну мне, например ).
> А раз предьявить нечего (ну нечего, стороннему наблюдателю "пощупать" в субьективности, ВАШЕЙ Субьективности), то и НЕТ у Вас (просветленного) НИ-ЧЕ-ГО. 
> ------
> Ну вот простейший пример. Разгон облаков "силой мысли". Оно работает, НО вот этот параметр - настрой мысли, он НЕ обьективен. А ОБЬЕКТИВНОЙ Причины, почему выбранное облако рассеивается, (а соседнее, контрольное более жидкое нет), ее просто нет. Т е науке в этом "фокусе" изучать НЕЧЕГО, бо Субьективность. Нету у науки "линейки" к субьективности.


по большому счету ничего предъявлять не потребуется. если просветленный будет вступать в дискуссию в учеными, он должен быть подкован в их знаниях. кто как его оценит, по большому счету его не должно волновать. 

разгон облаков силой мысли... не очень понял уместность примера. ни одно облако в принципе не бывает бесконечным, фантазер сидит и смотрит на облако, оно распадается ибо пар, потом он констатирует - вау какова мощь моей проницательности! - и все же для чего этот пример. неужели вы думаете, что просветленный занимается чем-то подобным?

----------


## Фил

> Как думаете ,если предположить отсутствие субъектно-объектной дихотомии у червяка это делает его более или менее счастливым с точки зрения буддизма?


Касательно червяка, такие рассуждения называются словом "иррелевантно".
Т.е. это ни да, ни нет, а вообще - мимо, неприменимо!

(Ну как бы считается что червяк - "несчастный и страдает", но это только с точки зрения сознательного существа, червяк то сам об этом ничего не знает  :Smilie:  )

----------

Евгений по (08.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, это может быть ответом на вопрос, что если все дело в безмыслии, почему тогда червяк не самое просветленное существо?
> Потому что в самом безмыслии никакой ценности то как раз и нет.


а в успехе деперсонализации вряд ли кто перевершит амёбу

----------

Фил (08.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще: низкий поклон всем древним буддийским Учителям, которые не обходили вниманием даже такие вопросы, как например возможность возникновения момента гнева или ночных поллюций у Архата.
Всем тем, что донесли до нас, что цель не состояние червя, амёбы, камня, овоща, ...

----------


## Фил

> а в успехе деперсонализации вряд ли кто перевершит амёбу


Более того, амеба бессмертна.
Она не умирает, а после деления получается та-же амеба + еще одна амеба!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Более того, амеба бессмертна.
> Она не умирает, а после деления получается та-же амеба + еще одна амеба!


А можно определить, какая из них та-же, а какая вторая ?

(или может есть всего вообще одна единая Вселенская Амёба, иллюзорно проявляющаяся как множество амёб))

----------


## Фил

> А можно определить, какая из них та-же, а какая вторая ?
> (или может есть всего вообще одна единая Вселенская Амёба, иллюзорно проявляющаяся как множество амёб ))


Нельзя.
У них идентичности нет, поэтому они фактически и не умирают.
Но вследствие этого они и не меняются и эволюция к ним не применима.
Физическая смерть это плата многоклеточных организмов эволюции, иначе не было бы развития.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2019)

----------


## Йен

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Анатта познается через практику развития випассаны.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Анатта познается через практику развития випассаны.


Спасибо. А можно ли этим видом медитации заниматься без консультаций с мастером медитации? Есть ли тут какие-либо подводные камни?

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо. А можно ли этим видом медитации заниматься без консультаций с мастером медитации? Есть ли тут какие-либо подводные камни?



Не стоит без наставника практиковать, очень много тонкостей и можно не туда свернуть, например, принять концепции за параматтха дхаммы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо. А можно ли этим видом медитации заниматься без консультаций с мастером медитации? Есть ли тут какие-либо подводные камни?


Зависит от того, чем собираетесь руководствоваться

----------

Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Зависит от того, чем собираетесь руководствоваться


Поставлю вопрос иначе - какими видами медитации может безопасно заниматься начинающий буддист, если у него нет знакомого мастера медитации?

----------


## Йен

> Поставлю вопрос иначе - какими видами медитации может безопасно заниматься начинающий буддист, если у него нет знакомого мастера медитации?


Рефлексировать поступки можно, это хорошая базовая практика: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Дэнни

> Проблема как раз состоит в том, что на "я" трудно указать. На боль указать можно, на "я" - нет. "Я" доступно лишь стихийной интуиции. В принципе, отсюда можно протянуть нить к идее иллюзорности "я". И все же, когда мы утрачиваем "я" - это отчетливо ощущается. Такое переживание в психиатрии называется деперсонализацией. У меня в свое время был такой опыт. Это довольно жутко. И это на мой взгляд говорит о том, что "я" все же есть некая реальность.


Попробуйте размышлять системно, во главу поставьте те смыслы, которые говорят о сути реализации, она ведь рассказывает о том,  что будет  происходить на внетелесном уровне, а рассуждая на этом уровне не проще ли будет разобраться с иллюзорностью , относительностью "я", там уже не будет ассоциированности с физическим телом, что останется тогда для продолжения веры в вечное "я"? Останется возможным сказать, что без тела будет существовать то, что что можно назвать "душой" или "атманом" и дальше оперировать этими понятиями, но чем они будут основательнее наклеивания обозначения "я", "личности" к физической оболочке? Во всех теоцентричных религиях некая высшая и безначальная личность творит миры и существ, наполняющих эти миры, при этом нет ни одной религии , которая прямо или косвенно не говорит о принципе кармы,о причинно-следственной связи , например, словами христианства " что посеешь - то пожнешь"  И это сразу наводит на размышление:  где же та непрерикаемая безначальность творца, если у всего есть причина!?  Причина, действительно, есть у любого явления ,  и у формирования искусcтвенного "я" она тоже есть, буддизм говорит о том ,что основа многообразных явлений - есть сознание, как таковое, сознание, которое изначально  пустотно и содержит в потенциале различные формы ментального или физического плана, в том числе, может, устремиться к конструкции человеческой личности, что бы затем воспроизводится в цикле воплощений, например, исповедуя веру в земную любовь  или просто погружаться в какие либо страстишки!
"Я" для этого существования действительно некая относительная реальность, но ее относительность и чисто ментальная искусственная природа , наверное, и делают такие опыты, видимо, подобно Вашему, жуткими , как же они были таковыми, если бы "я" было  твердо и незыблемо!?

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Рефлексировать поступки можно, это хорошая базовая практика: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


спасибо

----------


## Ант

> И вот идя даже путём такого анализа, все равно в остаче получается и - "нечто" внешнее ... называемое например "материя" 
> Даже дойдя до корпускулярно волнового дуализма - в остаче остаётся "нечто" внешнее, ведущее себя либо как частица либо как волна. Остаётся и материя, отличное от ума и умственного.


Ну и зачем Вы начали делить на материальное\не материальное?
Мы делим на обьект\субьект. 
Все, что "НЕ Я" - ОБЬЕКТ. 
Это Обьект ВОСПРИЯТИЯ, нашего "Я".
Т е Ваше "нечто внешнее" - это Обьекты. И пофигу, материальные они или нет. Это "МОЕ" (восприятие), Мое, значит "НЕ Я".
Материальные обьекты, Вы можете "пощупать". Но что такое "пощупать" - это ТОЖЕ набор Ваших восприятий. Т е Вы точно так же, можете создать в уме "виртуальную" реальность обьекта с тем же эффектом "пощупать", понюхать. укусить итд (гипноз напр. или в обычном сне). Это ТАКАЯ ЖЕ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНАЯ Реальность, как и "наяву". И эта Относительная Реальность, ТАК ЖЕ войдет в ВАШ "Жизненный Опыт", т е в точности так же, будет создавать ВАШИ ПСС, Т е это в точности такой же "Кусок Вашей жизни"= "Куску Вашего ВОСПРИЯТИЯ". (жизнь=восприятие=изменение). 
Т е "нечто внешнее"- не более чем изменяющийся набор свойств.(и пофиг, материальных или нет, т е "материальное"- очередной ярлык, повешенный на очередные воспринимаемые свойства).
------- 
Теперь "внутреннее", "Я", "Субьект". Многими постами выше (собственно с этого и начался нащ диалог :Smilie: ), я уже разбирал, что если непредвзято посмотреть на "я", то там тоже НЕТ НИЧЕГО, КРОМЕ Набора, нематеральных ОБЬЕКТОВ, которые (по отдельности), невозможно обозвать "я", (только "МОЕ" - обьект). Т е "Я" - это ИЛЛЮЗИЯ, созданная из ОБЬЕКТОВ в НАШЕМ  ВОСПРИЯТИИ. (Которая создает ИЛЛЮЗИЮ, других воспринимаемых Обьектов и в т числе, делит на снаружи\внутри).
А Обьекты, ЛЮБЫЕ, это НАБОРЫ ВОСПРИНИМАЕМЫХ СВОЙСТВ. 
Т е "снаружи" - наборы свойств, "внутри" наборы свойств, само разделение на внутри\снаружи, в точности такой же изменяющийся набор свойств... Там набор свойств, тут набор свойств и все в восприятии...
Реальность- набор вечноизменяющихся свойств. Но и "свойство" - НЕ ОБЬЕКТ, в него нельзя ткнуть пальцем, оно уже изменилось. ЭТО ПРОЦЕСС. Сам Процесс Изменения. Реальность- процесс изменения.
--------
Т е мы "в океане", вилами, очерчиваем кружок воды, и заявляем, что вот это "я", а там "остальное" -"нечто внешнее" :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> разгон облаков силой мысли... не очень понял уместность примера. ни одно облако в принципе не бывает бесконечным, фантазер сидит и смотрит на облако, оно распадается ибо пар, потом он констатирует - вау какова мощь моей проницательности! - и все же для чего этот пример. неужели вы думаете, что просветленный занимается чем-то подобным?


Уместность примера в том, что ПРИЧИНОЙ исчезновения конкретного облака, является определенное состояние ВАШЕГО УМА. Т е В ВАШЕМ УМЕ, создается ПРИЧИНА, его исчезновения. И обьяснить в "научной парадигме" возникновение этой ПРИЧИНЫ, невозможно.



> по большому счету ничего предъявлять не потребуется. если просветленный будет вступать в дискуссию в учеными, он должен быть подкован в их знаниях. кто как его оценит, по большому счету его не должно волновать.


Нет. НАОБОРОТ. Для просветленного, нет проблем выучить и начать оперировать "научной базой и терминологией", т е это доступная ДЛЯ ВЕРБАЛИЗАЦИИ *МОДЕЛЬ*.
А вот вся Субьективная составляющая - она просто НЕ ВЕРБАЛИЗИРУЕТСЯ (НЕ МОДЕЛИРУЕТСЯ). Единственное что, на нее можно "УКАЗАТЬ ПАЛЬЦЕМ"(на Луну).
Как-то (на другой площадке), разговор зашел как раз о нематериальности Мира. В качестве примера, как раз предложили попробовать "разгон облаков" и поделиться результатами. Человек 5 провели испытание успешно... Дык вот в дискуссию попал, профессиональный метеоролог... :Smilie:  : "Облако "с пачку сигарет на вытянутой руке" (по условиям) - это ж несколько кубических километров пара... Это ж сколько нужно потратить энергии, чтоб исчезло такое количество воды? :EEK!:  " 
Т е ДЛЯ УЧЕНОГО, НЕобьективных причин НЕТ (в принципе), а просветленный НЕ МОЖЕТ ПРЕДЪВИТЬ свои СУБЬЕКТИВНЫЕ Причины (бо они ВНЕКОНЦЕПТУАЛЬНЫ, внемодельны и не вербализуются).
При этом, "здесь и сейчас" КАЖДОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА, это именно СЛЕДСТВИЯ, привели к которому ПРИЧИНЫ, созданные исключительно его Субьективностью.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну и зачем Вы начали делить на материальное\не материальное?
> ....


Вот к тому, что всегда в остаче будет оставаться: познающесть, познаваемое* и познание.
Либо(насколько понял Вашу терминологию): субьект , обьект*, акт взаимодействия
Это не сводимо лишь к чемуто - одному(или двум) из трёх. 
И чтото одно(два) из трёх не существует (и не может существовать) без остального, это взаимозависимо, зависимостью по типу: есть одно - есть и остальное.
---------------------------------

Ну хорошо. 
Вы пришли к выводу, что всё причинноследственные связи. 
С этим согласен. 

А дальше что ?
Даже не обращая внимание на познающесть, отодвинув в сторону чтото одно или два из тех трёх, осознав что всё  причинноследственные связи, это же надо както использовать, само по себе это знание ещё не представляет никакой практической ценности. В принципе прямые причинноследственные связи ни кто в здравом уме и не отрицает, хоть и о непрямых (или как ещё можно сказать "функциональных" или обозначить это "условия" "предпосылки" "зависимости") мало кто даже задумывается (хотя буддизм во многом и о таких и с такими работает).
Дальше что ?

(* то что в рассмотрении обьекта(познаваемого) можно выделить умственное и материальное, и полностью с.отрицать ни первое ни второе не получится, отложим в сторону)

----------


## Фил

Ант, как Ваша теория работает в отсутствии субъекта?
Или у Вас так не бывает?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> В
> Ну хорошо. 
> Вы пришли к выводу, что всё причинноследственные связи. 
> С этим согласен. 
> 
> А дальше что ?
> Даже не обращая внимание на познающесть, отодвинув в сторону чтото одно или два из тех трёх, осознав что всё  причинноследственные связи, это же надо както использовать, само по себе это знание ещё не представляет никакой практической ценности. *В принципе прямые причинноследственные связи ни кто в здравом уме и не отрицает*, хоть и о непрямых (или как ещё можно сказать "функциональных" или обозначить это "условия" "предпосылки" "зависимости") мало кто даже задумывается (хотя буддизм во многом и о таких и с такими работает).
> Дальше что ?


Чо-та не помню... я Вас к Нагарджуне "12 врат" уже посылал? :Smilie:  Он, отрицает (ну и я до кучи). 
(ниже под цитированием Фила, тоже Вам).



> Ант, как Ваша теория работает в отсутствии субъекта?
> Или у Вас так не бывает?


Выше где-то, я уже писал, что Обьективная Реальность БЫЛА БЫ 100% детерминирована, ЕСЛИ БЫ, не вмешивалась "хаотичная" Субьективная составляющая, которая в любой непредсказуемый (для обьективной реальности) момент, может выкинуть Любой фортель, изменив тем самым Обьективность с ее детерминированными ПСС.
О том, что именно наша субьективность тащит воспринимаемые ПСС, именно как ПСС: Мир сейчас- следствие Мира предыдущего момента и причина следующего момента Мира - тоже писал. И именно ЭТОТ пункт, является КЛЮЧЕВЫМ в понимании нашего ДВОЙСТВЕННОГО восприятия (т е мира "сейчас" для нас нет, есть "опыт прошлого" и "модель прогноза на будущее" - при этом данная "модель", входит в набор "причин и условий" создающих "следующий момент Мира").
Ну и третье, о чем уже писал, Абсолютная Реальность- полный набор Относительных Реальностей.
-------
Т е если нет "я", тянущего на себе из момента в момент ПСС, ЭТОЙ реальности, то просветленный может юзать эту реальность не особо заморачиваясь имеющимися ПСС или  "иметь" ЛЮБУЮ из других Относительных Реальностей или любую ее часть в своем "здесь и сейчас" в котором он находится. Но в буддизме-то задача "увидеть" это а не попользоваться (в корыстных целях :Smilie: )
Т е ПСС- это такие же иллюзии созданные нашим умом, как и "я" с обьектами. Ну собственно на этой игре с ПСС различных Относительных Реальностей и "работает" вся эзотерика с шаманизмом. (вот только там это самоцель).
Т е "выход из плоскости бытия, находится в любой точке плоскости, но причина такового выхода, находится вне этой плоскости" :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Нет. У меня вопрос простой.
Если нет субъекта то что у Вас будет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чо-та не помню... я Вас к Нагарджуне "12 врат" уже посылал? Он, отрицает (ну и я до кучи).


Вы уверены, что Нагарджуна отрицает ?  :Wink: 

Вопрос:
Вы отрицаете необходимость семечки для того чтоб вырос подсолнух и то что из семечки подсолнуха вырастит именно подсолнух, а не например кактус ?
Или можно ли из семечек одуванчиков вырастить пшеницу ?

(п.с. то что в пратитйа самудпаде речь не о прямых причинноследственных связях, а именно о обуславливающих условиях, о зависимостях. это я знаю.
но это не отрицает что из семечки подсолнуха вырастит именно подсолнух, а утверждает что обязательно нужны и другие соответсвующие условия, без которых ничего не вырастит даже при наличии семечки
ничто не происходит лишь от одной причины ; )

----------


## Евгений по

> Я думаю это попытка рационального, дискурсивного описания. Восприятие без памяти никакой пользы не несёт само по себе - опыта же нет. А вот процесс входа/выхода в это состояние это уже опыт.
> 
> Т.е. оно идентично, но толку от этого никакого, нельзя увидеть вещи в истинном свете как они есть, как в "дверях восприятия". Потому что они не есть. Не субстанциональны.
> 
> Не надо это состояние превращать в самоцель. Это побочный эффект.


Сам процесс входа\выхода в это состояние дает только механизмы понимания причин как более успешно достичь такого состояния и более устойчивого нахождения в этом состоянии.Глубина состояния может варьироваться от удержания внимания на одном направлении без отвлечения хода мыслительной деятельности до полной деперсонализации.Видение вещей также относительно,от постепенного снятия каких то характеристик с вещей до полного их растворения.Это не самоцель а умение использования инструмента.

----------

Фил (09.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Нельзя.
> У них идентичности нет, поэтому они фактически и не умирают.
> Но вследствие этого они и не меняются и эволюция к ним не применима.
> Физическая смерть это плата многоклеточных организмов эволюции, иначе не было бы развития.


Из многоклеточных у гидр пресноводных в стерильных условиях отсутствует смертность.Если интересно ,погуглите фразу пренебрежимое старение

----------

Фил (09.10.2019)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Рефлексировать поступки можно, это хорошая базовая практика: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Текст прочитал, но мне все же не совсем ясно, что я могу практиковать? Сейчас я главным образом читаю книжки, чтобы разобраться в самой доктрине, и минимально занимаюсь медитацией. Можно ли повторять мантру? Кроме того, я практикую "опыт внимательности". Скажем, идешь в супермаркет и стараешься не потерять осознанности действий. Что еще можно делать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поставлю вопрос иначе - какими видами медитации может безопасно заниматься начинающий буддист, если у него нет знакомого мастера медитации?


Любую, руководство по которой ему достаточно ясно. Даже если ошибется, какие опасности могут его ждать? Что бы Вас напугало?

----------

Монферран (09.10.2019), Тимур Бутовский (22.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я думаю дело в том, что медитация это всего лишь один из инструментов работы с психикой.
Медитация используется и в аштанга йоге, и в исихазме, суфизме и в чем угодно еще можно использовать.
Главное - правильное воззрение, т.к. медитация сама по себе воззрение не даст, а вот если воззрение ошибочное, то укрепится в этом "поможет".

----------

Won Soeng (09.10.2019), Евгений по (09.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Поставлю вопрос иначе - какими видами медитации может безопасно заниматься начинающий буддист, если у него нет знакомого мастера медитации?


Порекомендовал бы Вам практику четырех безмерных
В серии лекций неплохо разжеваны многие вопросы

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Вы уверены, что Нагарджуна отрицает ? 
> 
> Вопрос:
> Вы отрицаете необходимость семечки для того чтоб вырос подсолнух и то что из семечки подсолнуха вырастит именно подсолнух, а не например кактус ?
> Или можно ли из семечек одуванчиков вырастить пшеницу ?
> 
> (п.с. то что в пратитйа самудпаде речь не о прямых причинноследственных связях, а именно о обуславливающих условиях, о зависимостях. это я знаю.
> но это не отрицает что из семечки подсолнуха вырастит именно подсолнух, а утверждает что обязательно нужны и другие соответсвующие условия, без которых ничего не вырастит даже при наличии семечки
> ничто не происходит лишь от одной причины ; )


Гм... :Smilie: 
Занятно, Вы, имея двойственное субьект-обьектное восприятие, спрашиваете с меня, имеющего в точности такое же двойственное... может ли быть изменено НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО СЛЕДУЮЩЕЕ звено в ПСС цепочке. Т е типа "по щучьему веленью", "трах тибидох" :Smilie: .
Ну давайте рассуждать (типа логически :Smilie: ).
Причиной является "особенное состояние нашего ума". Т е либо мы ПРИНИМАЕМ обьективное положение дел "как есть" (чо посадили то и вырастет), либо задаем ПРИЧИНУ Изменения Следствия (в уме).
Вот и получается, что "длина возможной ПСС цепочки, до запланированного изменения" (противоестественного :Smilie:  ), должна зависеть от степени владения этим самым УМОМ. (правда в эзотерике можно и с "черного хода", типа на "чужой осознанности, проехать, имея минимальную осознанность)
Т е а5 упираемся с одной стороны в Осознанность (нашего ума), а с другой стороны в имеющиеся УЖЕ у нас, наработанные НАМИ ПСС, в виде кармы. 
Т е ничего нового в этом нет.
Мы так же сталкиваемся с этим всю жизнь. Мы желаем получить, сделать "нечто", и успех\неуспех нашего деяния, зависит от нашей осознанности и ПСС кармы. А так же именно от этого зависит количество звеньев ПСС цепочки от нашего "хочу" до полученного результата - Следствия. (Кстати эту тему неплохо разработали в "Симороне" - типа эзотерика лайт, для мелкого бытового потребления :Smilie:  ).
Т е (в виде "резюме" :Smilie: ). Если иметь просветленный ум, то видимо можно получить и "все сразу", типа "в один ход". Ну и ПСС кармы, ни кто не отменял. Т что высыпав в грядку пакет семян с надписью "подсолнечник" (неосознанно), Вы можете получить и пшеницу и одуванчики, ну и кактусы тоже, особенно если пакет с алиэкспресса. (для справки, последние лет 10 трудовой деятельности, я как раз семенами и занимался :Smilie: ) Т е "Пространство" может подкинуть Вам Абсолютно Все Что Угодно, согласно Вашей осознанности, или/и согласно наработанных Вами кармических ПСС. Есть у него (Пространства) такое, иногда мрачноватое, чувство юмора. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Т что высыпав в грядку пакет семян с надписью "подсолнечник" (неосознанно), Вы можете получить и пшеницу и одуванчики, ну и кактусы тоже, особенно если пакет с алиэкспресса.


Так причем здесь "с надписью" ???
Можно ли получить кактус если посадить подсолнечник?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

От того что Вы перемаркируете объект и будете называть обезьяну тигром, достоверная основа не изменится.
Материя и упоминалась в качестве абстракции, а не в каком-то эзотерическом дуализме материальное/духовное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Текст прочитал, но мне все же не совсем ясно, что я могу практиковать? Сейчас я главным образом читаю книжки, чтобы разобраться в самой доктрине, и минимально занимаюсь медитацией. Можно ли повторять мантру? Кроме того, я практикую "опыт внимательности". Скажем, идешь в супермаркет и стараешься не потерять осознанности действий. Что еще можно делать?


Искать то благодаря чему Вы сможете начать практику буддизма - наставника и друзей по Дхарме.

Именно с этого практика буддизма начинается. Так и ученики Будды начинали, со встречи с ним как наставником или со встречи с уполномоченными им учить.
 Вы же в Москве живёте, вокруг столько буддийских центров. Ходите, знакомьтесь с практикующими, узнавайте буддизм изнутри, узнавайте о методологиях их групп, пробуйте, ищите то что подойдёт Вам и будет давать те результаты к которым стремитесь.

----------


## Ант

> Нет. У меня вопрос простой.
> Если нет субъекта то что у Вас будет?


Угу... простой. :Smilie: 
Вот если б я был просветленным, я Б наверное, чего-нить и мог БЫ сказать конкретное...
Ну давайте порассуждаем... ( в плане логики :Smilie: )
Вот имеется просветленный и "я"-субьекта у него нет по определению, он его утерял вааще.
Что же тогда остается. Вариант 1: наш гипотетический просветленный "еще здесь".
Ему нужно кормить и одевать собственную тушку. НО (по определению) у него нет "ЖЕЛАНИЯ" заниматься собственным "я", по причине отсутствия такового. Вот в этом месте и включается как раз "у-вей" - недеяние, неделание кармы. Как это выглядит "изнутри", т е какое состояние ума при этом у нашего просветленного? Хз, может доживем и узнаем... НО, вполне рабочую модель мы представить в состоянии: У-вей -недеяние, можно вербализировать, если переосмыслить старую (советскую) пословицу- "Свобода, это ОСОЗНАННАЯ НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ"      ... а теперь противопоставьте ей (пословице) нашу двойственную, в которой мы живем "СМОДЕЛИРОВАННУЮ НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ" и попытайтесь переосмыслить "Осознанную Необходимость", как 1. Отсутствие моделирования (своего или чужого из зомбоящика например), 2.Отсутствие "желания"   - не "я хочу", а "просто надо" 3. Ну и полное соответствие данному "здесь и сейчас", соответствие Данному Моменту Реальности, при полной свободе от всей и всяческой "я-зависимости". + 4. Возможность воздействовать на Реальность с помощью собственного ума, который этой Реальностью в общем и является, т к нынешняя "здесь сейчас" реальность - только Одна из Относительных Истин.
Теперь вариант 2: Вся Сангха просветленных, благополучно покинувших этот мир. Желаний присущих "я субьекту" нет. Желание "моделировать" (заниматься интеллектуальной деятельностью) тоже отсутствует, по причине того, что "и так ВСЁ видно", НО остается наработанный годами практики и полученным "ее Плодом" вектор - "На благо всех ЖС". А дальше, типа у кого, что лучше получалось и получается... :Smilie:  (типа Авалокитешвара, отличается от Манджушри и Тары по функционалу :Smilie:  ).
Кстати и в прижизненном варианте, у просветленного, рулит тот же вектор, т что смысл в этом есть (смысл прижизненный и "послесмертный").
При этом, как-то тут писал Won Soeng, что "восприятие", типа после просветления, типа утрачивается, т е напрочь... Дык быть того не может. :Smilie:  Жизнь= восприятию=изменению. Восприятие (чтоб под этим не подразумевалось :Smilie: ) может изменяться кардинально, до неузнаваемости, НО никуда не денется (некуда ему деваться, бо "небытия" не существует :Smilie: ). Т что это т сказать "очередная терминологическая накладка". :Smilie: 
Ну вот как-то так мне представляется (исходя из логики буддизма) вся эта шняга, "если нет субьекта". :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Так причем здесь "с надписью" ???
> Можно ли получить кактус если посадить подсолнечник?


Вы про Относительные Истины, слыхали?
Мне привести Вам примеры Относительных Истин (причин и условий) при которых? 1. Из семечка подсолнечника может вырасти то, что уже нельзя будет назвать подсолнечником, а можно будет уже назвать кактусом (и как оно попало в Ваш пакет, эт тоже ПСС). 2.В том месте куда Вы ткнули семечку, НЕ вырастет подсолнух, а вырастет именно кактус..?
В первом случае рулит генная инженерия, во втором неучтенные случайности (семечко засохло, а кактусовое принесли с землей, водой, удобрением, птички нагадили итд).
Я ( как мне показалось) достаточно подробно обьяснил про подсолнух, а Вы типа снова, упираетесь в ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ ЗВЕНО "Если- То", ЗАБЫВАЯ при этом, что живете в Всеобщей Единой Системе (ну и рулите ею, в меру собственной кармы и осознанности :Smilie: )
Проще говоря... Вы с Владимиром Николаевичем, СМОДЕЛИРОВАТЬ простую одноходовку причина-следствие, исходя из прошлого опыта. Какова вероятность, что все Ваши подобные одноходовые модели 100% сбудутся? А если в модели больше одного "если-то"?
Еще разок, "Абсолютная Истина - полный набор ВСЕХ Относительных Истин".
Ку?

----------


## Фил

Да зачем так много слов?????
Необитаемая планета.
Субъекта нет.
Там что?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т е (в виде "резюме"). Если иметь просветленный ум, то видимо можно получить и "все сразу", типа "в один ход". Ну и ПСС кармы, ни кто не отменял. Т что высыпав в грядку пакет семян с надписью "подсолнечник" (неосознанно), Вы можете получить и пшеницу и одуванчики, ну и кактусы тоже, особенно если пакет с алиэкспресса. (для справки, последние лет 10 трудовой деятельности, я как раз семенами и занимался) Т е "Пространство" может подкинуть Вам Абсолютно Все Что Угодно, согласно Вашей осознанности, или/и согласно наработанных Вами кармических ПСС. Есть у него (Пространства) такое, иногда мрачноватое, чувство юмора.


Даже Будда не может получить всё что угодно.
Только то возможно, чему есть соответствующие причины, условия, предпосылки...

То, что говорят бодхисаттва идёт к ануттарасамйаксамбодхи "три неисчеслимые кальпы" - это не зря говорится. Бодхисаттва собирает и простаивает  все  необходимые условия, как внутренние так и внешние. И даже только внутренних условий недостаточно, ибо Ануттарасамйаксамодхи делает\создаёт не только Постижение\Бодхи, но и окружение Будды связи с которым он простроил за эти кальпы и подготовленные к встрече с Буддой ученики и и деяния Будды... без этого всего нет и Будды такого как Шакйамуни.
Ничто не возникает лишь от одной причины.

Но обязательно нужна и соответствующая близкая причина, как то причина-семя, и например причины-материал (ибо подсолнух состоит не из вещества семени, а из материала полученного из земли, воды, воздуха)...
и обязательно нужны соответствующие произростанию внешние условия
и обязательно нужны и причины-предпосылки, коими для данного подсолнуха будут все предыдущие подсолнухи, их семечки, предкоподсолнухи и т.д. в цепи
и...

Ничто не возникает из ничего, как и не возникает без соответствующих именно этому причин.
Всё возможно - путём создания соответствующих причин, условий, предпосылок... а не по мановению палочки юных волшебников : ) 

Кстати, осмелюсь  порекомендовать:
по карме
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MbF1MfZz8Y
по видах взаимозависимостей:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IASmIf3heTA
по пратитйа самудпаде:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEyMq6TkB4
Хорошее живое изложение и как введение в данный вопрос хорошо. Этого в книгах так сразу и не прочитаешь иль даже читая не обязательно что заметишь

(ну а то что семечки алиэкспресс попутал, так то лишь проблемы упаковки)

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> Искать то благодаря чему Вы сможете начать практику буддизма - наставника и друзей по Дхарме.
> 
> Именно с этого практика буддизма начинается. Так и ученики Будды начинали, со встречи с ним как наставником или со встречи с уполномоченными им учить.
>  Вы же в Москве живёте, вокруг столько буддийских центров. Ходите, знакомьтесь с практикующими, узнавайте буддизм изнутри, узнавайте о методологиях их групп, пробуйте, ищите то что подойдёт Вам и будет давать те результаты к которым стремитесь.


Это все, конечно, понятно. Но есть осложняющие моменты. Инвалид по зрению. Книги читаю только с лупой. Кроме того, проблемы в сфере общения. Трудно общаться в реале. Но я попробую. Хотелось бы, однако, сначала минимально ликвидировать безграмотность. Грубо говоря, понять, чем тхеравада отличается от махаяны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> При этом, как-то тут писал Won Soeng, что "восприятие", типа после просветления, типа утрачивается, т е напрочь...


Вы поняли очень по-своему и вовсе не то, что я как-то тут писал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019), Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Да зачем так много слов?????
> Необитаемая планета.
> Субъекта нет.
> Там что?


А с чего Вы взяли и ограничили ВСЮ Реальность, одной какой-то "планетой"?

----------

Фил (09.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Даже Будда не может получить всё что угодно.
> Только то возможно, чему есть соответствующие причины, условия, предпосылки...


Еще разок... "Абсолютная Реальность ПОЛНЫЙ набор Относительных Реальностей". 
Т е существует реальность в которой из семчка вырастает НЕ подсолнух, и в этой Реальности, ВСЁ причинно-следственно ОБУСЛОВЛЕНО. (и у Будды есть доступ к этой и другим (любым) Относительным реальностям - бо они в натуре нереальны - умозрительно иллюзорны).




> То, что говорят бодхисаттва идёт к ануттарасамйаксамбодхи "три неисчеслимые кальпы" -


 Где-то попадалось, что при "любых стартовых условиях" ума человека, он может достичь "ануттарасамйаксамбодхи" за 3 (три) ГОДА. (чо-та, кажется на кол-ве дыханий за этот период завязано)... (ну нам-то конечно не светит :Smilie: , нам бы в 3 кальпы управиться).

А об отсутствии Существования причин и следствий... подумайте... почитайте...

----------


## Ант

> Вы поняли очень по-своему и вовсе не то, что я как-то тут писал.


Возможно.  (исправлюсь :Smilie: )

----------


## Балдинг

> Да зачем так много слов?????
> Необитаемая планета.
> Субъекта нет.
> Там что?


Sorry, возможно невпопад, или не совсем впопад, ибо не проследил за всей цепью рассуждений.

Есть мнение, что планета есть постольку, поскольку она для чего-то объект. Ее как бы помыслили.

Т.е. ежели необитаемая планета и субъекта нет, то -- там ничего и нет (ни планеты, ни субъекта).

[Но необитаемую планету на другой планете помыслили, тогда есть и необитаемая планета, которую помыслили как необитаемую, и субъект]

----------

Won Soeng (09.10.2019), Фил (09.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Sorry, возможно невпопад, или не совсем впопад, ибо не проследил за всей цепью рассуждений.
> 
> Есть мнение, что планета есть постольку, поскольку она для чего-то объект. Ее как бы помыслили.
> 
> Т.е. ежели необитаемая планета и субъекта нет, то -- там ничего и нет (ни планеты, ни субъекта).
> 
> [Но необитаемую планету на другой планете помыслили, тогда есть и необитаемая планета, которую помыслили как необитаемую, и субъект]


А пустую Вселенную Брахма тогда мыслит или ещё какой бог????
Вы что????
Божественный солипсизм епископа Джорджа Беркли??

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

У Анта тоже Вселенная должна обязательно охватываться каким то сознанием. Как будто по другому не бывает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Анта тоже Вселенная должна обязательно охватываться каким то сознанием. Как будто по другому не бывает.


Конечно, не бывает. Сама себя планета никак не мыслит. И вся остальная рупа никак себя не мыслит, не разделяет, не обозначает (не делает значимым одно над другим)

----------

Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Еще разок... "Абсолютная Реальность ПОЛНЫЙ набор Относительных Реальностей". 
> Т е существует реальность в которой из семчка вырастает НЕ подсолнух, и в этой Реальности, ВСЁ причинно-следственно ОБУСЛОВЛЕНО. (и у Будды есть доступ к этой и другим (любым) Относительным реальностям - бо они в натуре нереальны - умозрительно иллюзорны).
> 
>  Где-то попадалось, что при "любых стартовых условиях" ума человека, он может достичь "ануттарасамйаксамбодхи" за 3 (три) ГОДА. (чо-та, кажется на кол-ве дыханий за этот период завязано)... (ну нам-то конечно не светит, нам бы в 3 кальпы управиться).
> 
> А об отсутствии Существования причин и следствий... подумайте... почитайте...


Читал когдато. Арйа Нагарджуна ничего не отрицает, он устраняет возможные среди буддистов ошибки крайностей.
Там вообще другой чем отрицание стиль изложения.
Причём устраняет довольно тонкие возможности ошибок крайностей и устраняет довольно таки тонко.

То, что Вам попалось, это не о Ануттарасамйакбодхи.
Арйи - тоже Будды, но ещё не такие как Будды которые как Шакйамуни.
Постижение Арйев тоже Бодхи, но ещё не Ануттарасамйакбодхи.

"абсолютной реальностью" чаще всего переводят парамартха сатйа, а "относительной реальностью" самвритти сатйа.
парамартха сатйа это не набор самвритти сатьй или ещё "чтото", парамартха сатйа это то *как*  существуют самвритти сатйа.
Вообще "Абсолютная" не очень удачный перевод для парамартха (тут даже "имхо" или "кмк" можно не добавлять, это многие замечают),  может далеко не туда западный ум увести  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, не бывает. Сама себя планета никак не мыслит. И вся остальная рупа никак себя не мыслит, не разделяет, не обозначает (не делает значимым одно над другим)


Не мыслит.
С этим я согласен.
Но она является достоверной основой для обозначения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не мыслит.
> С этим я согласен.
> Но она является достоверной основой для обозначения.


Это тоже лишь в контексте восприятия. Некие признаки служат в своей композиции достоверной основой для обозначения.

----------

Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Это тоже лишь в контексте восприятия. Некие признаки служат в своей композиции достоверной основой для обозначения.


Нет.
Достоверная основа вполне может быть никогда не воспринята. Нет такого условия.

----------


## Балдинг

> А пустую Вселенную Брахма тогда мыслит или ещё какой бог????
> Вы что????
> Божественный солипсизм епископа Джорджа Беркли??


Неее...

Следите за руками.

Когда Вы говорите о Вселенной, то Вы ее уже помыслили. Включая Вселенную во времени: когда Вас не было и когда Вас не будет [ибо Вы мыслите феноменально, т.е. в категориях пространства и времени]. Помыслили Вы ее в контексте известных Вам ее помышлений другими сознаниями. Начало контекста -- безначально. Это как нельзя сказать: вот это еще обезьяна, а вот это уже человек [это рассматривая в интересующем нас ракурсе, а так-то в сансаре даже внутри популяции homo можно примерно сказать: вот это скорее обезьяна, а вот это скорее человек].
Потому людям [как социальному феномену] и понадобился Бог; Шива, курящий чиллум, и разворотом сознания кого манифестируется Вселенная в форме чувственно воспринимаемого объекта; Алая-виджняна (или как там, всевмещающее сознание-вместилище) и т.п., чтобы иметь печку, от которой плясать, твердь земную (Вселенскую). Ибо в пустоте (или в безопорном состоянии или в бессубъектном состоянии) оно не любит пребывать.

Факты, например, звезда на небе, впоследствии идентифицированная как необитаемая планета, они не есть то, что есть само по себе, они изготавливаются помыслившими, сперва как светлячек на небе, затем как звезда, затем как планета.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет.
> Достоверная основа вполне может быть никогда не воспринята. Нет такого условия.


Вы сейчас просто мыслите такую вот "достоверную основу". Без каких-либо оснований. Это и есть прямое проявление установки этернализма. Она и состоит именно в этом: "есть некая данность, не может ее не быть". Однако эта установка никак и ничем не доказана. Производит свое действие, рождая заблуждения и укореняя неведение.

Достаточно просто ее отбросить и спросить себя: что если нет?

Что если нет никакой достоверной основы помимо процесса восприятия композиций признаков и обозначения этих композиций?
Для начала Вы можете обнаружить, что эта мысль вполне подлежит рассмотрению. Далее, Вы можете обнаружить, что она не противоречит той действительности, какую Вы наблюдаете. Наконец, Вы можете обнаружить то, что выходит за пределы привычно понимаемой реальности как некой данности, исходной, не имеющей зависимости от восприятия.

И в конечном итоге обнаруживаете прямо корень всех заблуждений - неведение, и его прекращение.

Это практический метод, а не просто сомнения, коллекционирование мнений и сталкивание их между собой то так, то эдак.

----------

Ант (10.10.2019), Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Для начала Вы можете обнаружить, что эта мысль вполне подлежит рассмотрению. Далее, Вы можете обнаружить, что она не противоречит той действительности, какую Вы наблюдаете.


А как можно увидеть, что "все существа спасены", как прекращение омраченных состояний ума, как прекращение конкретных омрачений, если в наблюдаемой действительности все ходят по улицам городов неспасенные?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как можно увидеть, что "все существа спасены", как прекращение омраченных состояний ума, как прекращение конкретных омрачений, если в наблюдаемой действительности все ходят по улицам городов неспасенные?


Время - это иллюзия. Поэтому "наблюдаемая действительность" это до улиц городов.

----------

Монферран (09.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Время - это иллюзия. Поэтому "наблюдаемая действительность" это до улиц городов.


_"не противоречит той действительности, какую наблюдаете"_ - какие-то существа в этой действительности могут оказаться неспасенными. Как же их спасти?

----------


## Фил

> Вы сейчас просто мыслите такую вот "достоверную основу". Без каких-либо оснований. Это и есть прямое проявление установки этернализма. Она и состоит именно в этом: "есть некая данность, не может ее не быть". Однако эта установка никак и ничем не доказана. Производит свое действие, рождая заблуждения и укореняя неведение.
> 
> Достаточно просто ее отбросить и спросить себя: что если нет?
> 
> Что если нет никакой достоверной основы помимо процесса восприятия композиций признаков и обозначения этих композиций?
> Для начала Вы можете обнаружить, что эта мысль вполне подлежит рассмотрению. Далее, Вы можете обнаружить, что она не противоречит той действительности, какую Вы наблюдаете. Наконец, Вы можете обнаружить то, что выходит за пределы привычно понимаемой реальности как некой данности, исходной, не имеющей зависимости от восприятия.
> 
> И в конечном итоге обнаруживаете прямо корень всех заблуждений - неведение, и его прекращение.
> 
> Это практический метод, а не просто сомнения, коллекционирование мнений и сталкивание их между собой то так, то эдак.


Достоверная основа для обозначения - это мета-определение. Она не мыслится в принципе. Мыслится Нечто, конкретное либо абстрактное.

Этернализм - это необусловленное ничем Нечто. Это другое.

Я же ведь не о том говорю, о чем Вы написали. Я устойчивую терминологию мадхъямаки использую.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Неее...
> 
> Следите за руками.
> 
> Когда Вы говорите о Вселенной, то Вы ее уже помыслили. Включая Вселенную во времени: когда Вас не было и когда Вас не будет [ибо Вы мыслите феноменально, т.е. в категориях пространства и времени]. Помыслили Вы ее в контексте известных Вам ее помышлений другими сознаниями. Начало контекста -- безначально. Это как нельзя сказать: вот это еще обезьяна, а вот это уже человек [это рассматривая в интересующем нас ракурсе, а так-то в сансаре даже внутри популяции homo можно примерно сказать: вот это скорее обезьяна, а вот это скорее человек].
> Потому людям [как социальному феномену] и понадобился Бог; Шива, курящий чиллум, и разворотом сознания кого манифестируется Вселенная в форме чувственно воспринимаемого объекта; Алая-виджняна (или как там, всевмещающее сознание-вместилище) и т.п., чтобы иметь печку, от которой плясать, твердь земную (Вселенскую). Ибо в пустоте (или в безопорном состоянии или в бессубъектном состоянии) оно не любит пребывать.
> 
> Факты, например, звезда на небе, впоследствии идентифицированная как необитаемая планета, они не есть то, что есть само по себе, они изготавливаются помыслившими, сперва как светлячек на небе, затем как звезда, затем как планета.


А звезда, которую никто не видел и не увидит?
Она никем не изготавливается.

----------


## Фил

Я понимаю, что вы пытаетесь убедить, что раз я помыслил Вселенную, то я помыслил и бозон Хиггса, и позитроны и какую нибудь Неведомую Чубакку.

Нет, ничего такого я не мыслил!

----------


## Won Soeng

> _"не противоречит той действительности, какую наблюдаете"_ - какие-то существа в этой действительности могут оказаться неспасенными. Как же их спасти?


Не создавайте не спасенных существ

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Достоверная основа для обозначения - это мета-определение. Она не мыслится в принципе. Мыслится Нечто, конкретное либо абстрактное.
> 
> Этернализм - это необусловленное ничем Нечто. Это другое.
> 
> Я же ведь не о том говорю, о чем Вы написали. Я устойчивую терминологию мадхъямаки использую.


Достоверная основа для обозначения возникает и прекращается. Есть условия, с которыми возникает и прекращается достоверная основа для обозначения.

Эта достоверная основа для обозначения - не необитаемая планета, на которой падают деревья. Достоверная основа для обозначения - это признаки, которые сложившись могут быть обозначены, как необитаемая планета, на которые падают деревья. 

Раз уж Вы согласны, что достоверная основа это то, что до обозначения, то Вы не можете останавливаться на чем-то обозначенном, как на достоверной основе.

И раз уж Вы следуете устойчивой терминологии мадхъямаки, то Вам придется признать, что условием для обозначения является жажда контакта.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Не создавайте не спасенных существ


Тогда мысль, которую Вы анализировали в #291, не противоречит сама себе? Разве чему-то не созданному она может не противоречить?

----------


## Монферран

> И раз уж Вы следуете устойчивой терминологии мадхъямаки, то Вам придется признать, что условием для обозначения является жажда контакта.


Жажда определенного контакта?  :Wink:  Вечно же ведь этот голод жаждет чего-нибудь этакого, завершенного, не всего подряд.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда мысль, которую Вы анализировали в #291, не противоречит сама себе? Разве чему-то не созданному она может не противоречить?


Какая мысль анализируется в #291? Сформулируйте ее так, как поняли, чтобы было ясно, что за противоречие Вы видите.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Жажда определенного контакта?  Вечно же ведь этот голод жаждет чего-нибудь этакого, завершенного, не всего подряд.


Так же как слепой ощупывает путь своей палкой, так и ум пытается предсказать, из чего конкретного, знакомого, состоит окружающая его в этот миг действительность.

Ум разбивает реальность на моменты с помощью сталкивания избранных опор со своими сферами, проверяя, прочны ли опоры, совершенны ли, разыскивая абсолютно надежную, идеальную, нерушимую опору.

Таким образом работает жажда контакта. Таким образом из всех возможных моментов ум цепляется за отдельные, делая их значимыми, действительными, реальными.

Так ум рождается в бесчисленных существах и умирает, проживая ими перипетии старения и смерти, реализуя в отдельных ситуациях разнообразие контакта.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Мысль - это та, что обозначена словом мысль.  :Smilie: 



> .....
> Что если нет никакой достоверной основы помимо процесса восприятия композиций признаков и обозначения этих композиций?
> Для начала Вы можете обнаружить, что эта мысль вполне подлежит рассмотрению. Далее, Вы можете обнаружить, что она не противоречит той действительности, какую Вы наблюдаете. Наконец, Вы можете обнаружить то, что выходит за пределы привычно понимаемой реальности как некой данности, исходной, не имеющей зависимости от восприятия.
> 
> И в конечном итоге обнаруживаете прямо корень всех заблуждений - неведение, и его прекращение.
> 
> Это практический метод, а не просто сомнения, коллекционирование мнений и сталкивание их между собой то так, то эдак.


По слогам. Это мысль о необязательности этернализма. Ее мы можем рассмотреть в связи с привычно воспринимаемой реальностью.

Т.е. с чем-то уже созданным, вместе с существами.

Когда Вы говорите, не создавать существ (неспасенных), это значит, Вы говорите не создавать привычной реальности. Хорошо. Но как тогда обнаружить непротиворечивость привычному?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мысль - это та, что обозначена словом мысль. 
> 
> 
> По слогам. Это мысль о необязательности этернализма. Ее мы можем рассмотреть в связи с привычно воспринимаемой реальностью.
> 
> Т.е. с чем-то уже созданным, вместе с существами.
> 
> Когда Вы говорите, не создавать существ (неспасенных), это значит, Вы говорите не создавать привычной реальности. Хорошо. Но как тогда обнаружить непротиворечивость привычному?


Когда Вы видите, что слова состоят из букв, Вы не перестаете узнавать слова и понимать их смыслы. Когда Вы видите, что образы порождаются в воображении, откликаясь на признаки их отличий друг от друга, Вы не перестаете различать образы, но видите, с какими признаками отличий они возникают.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Нуууу, так неинтересно.... :Smilie:  Все существа-слова уже спасены самим фактом составления их из букв, а букв - из пикселей. Существа-слова страдают только в воображении, и путь к прекращению страдания - обращение внимания на буквы и пиксели. Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара спасен от боли и печали, наблюдая, что слова состоят из букв.  :Smilie:

----------


## Балдинг

> А звезда, которую никто не видел и не увидит?
> Она никем не изготавливается.


Хорошо, Фил. Давайте пойдем на второй круг. Два -- с одной стороны не так много [хотя с другой стороны -- это все].

Говорить об объекте без субъекта безсмысленно, поскольку объект для субъекта, или объект возникает вместе с субъектом, или объект объективизируется субъектом, или два.

Это не говоря уже о том, что для того, чтобы говорить [о том, что есть без субъекта], нужен субъект.

Дополнительно 1
Звезда, никто, видеть, она, изготавливать, есть, нет и т.д. -- из субъекта.

Дополнительно 2
Звезда, которую никто никогда не видел и не увидит, создается субъектом. Но проверить этого нельзя. Отсюда идеализм --> утверждение того, что нельзя проверить по определению. Соответственно идеалист волен утверждать существование того, что не проверяемо. Но разуму тут делать нечего.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

За словами и понятиями есть и то что они обозначают (ну может не за всеми, некоторые чисто контекстны, а некоторые вообще глокутые куздры )
Достоверная основа для обозначения.
В том числе и высшем\предельном смысле слов.

Горшок, платок, звезда, планета, ..... в этом не только слова  понятия и выделенные нами жёстко ограниченные умом предметные категории и конкретные предметы , это и определённый функционал и взаимодействия, причём взаимодействия не только с умом\умами, но и  внутри чисто материальных систем.
а в высшем\предельном смысле - это _материя_.

Горшков, платков, звёзд, планет,.... конечно же в высшем смысле нет вне нашего мировоззрения и мировосприятия, для когото этот натюрморт может быть поделен и классифицирован совсем по иному, но за этим есть и функционирующие (_карма_ в данном случае, которая _нияма_) системы (причём системы (самскары) не связанные с умом(сампраюкта))   и за всем именно этаким  - материя(рупа*).

(* кстати, "рупа" можно перевести и как "цвет" и даже "цвет-свет", и это также не менее правильный перевод чем "форма" или "образ",
и в более архаичном мышлении "рупа" обозначали ""видимое"" или можно ещё сказать """нечто"""вычлененное"из видимого" 
и нет ничего удивительного что данным словом уже начали обозначать "материю" когда возникла необходимость ввести такое понятие когда было понято что есть и то что обозначается "материя", так например в античном мире греков а затем и римлян для этого стали использовать слово со значением "древесина" коим мы сейчас и пользуемся часто даже не подозревая о исходном смысле уже слова русского языка _материя_ и даже умудрились переопределить это в быту на обозначение отрезка ткани)))

----------

Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Индиях было много разных научных описательных систем, и известные сейчас на западе(идеализмь, материализмь и и т.д.) и довольно экзотические.
Всё это предельно разбиралось блестящими способнейшими развитыми тренированными с детства умами учёных способных не только в памяти удерживать  огромнейшие массивы текстов и создавать без письменности научные трактаты, но и оперировать огромными массивами смыслов и проникать глубоко за пределы слов и даже абстрактных понятий, способных исследовать с разных сторон тончайшие нюансы смыслов не отвлекаясь часами, днями, неделями....

И они всё это меж собой уже разбирали, рассматривали и подвергали тщательнейшему анализу, а также проверке в опыте на практическую полезность.
Это один дискус.

Буддийские учёные полемизировали меж собой уже на основе так опровергнутых, как антинаучные, небуддийских крайних воззрений.
Полемизировали меж собой уже устраняя тончайшие тончайшие возможности крайностей, тончайшие намёки на неадекватность и меньшую полезность.
Это уже совсем другой дискус.

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, Фил. Давайте пойдем на второй круг. Два -- с одной стороны не так много [хотя с другой стороны -- это все].
> 
> Говорить об объекте без субъекта безсмысленно, поскольку объект для субъекта, или объект возникает вместе с субъектом, или объект объективизируется субъектом, или два.
> 
> Это не говоря уже о том, что для того, чтобы говорить [о том, что есть без субъекта], нужен субъект.
> 
> Дополнительно 1
> Звезда, никто, видеть, она, изготавливать, есть, нет и т.д. -- из субъекта.
> 
> ...


Но до субъекта и объекта у Вас вообще что ли ничего нет? Ничто?

----------


## Фил

> Достоверная основа для обозначения возникает и прекращается. Есть условия, с которыми возникает и прекращается достоверная основа для обозначения.
> 
> Эта достоверная основа для обозначения - не необитаемая планета, на которой падают деревья. Достоверная основа для обозначения - это признаки, которые сложившись могут быть обозначены, как необитаемая планета, на которые падают деревья. 
> 
> Раз уж Вы согласны, что достоверная основа это то, что до обозначения, то Вы не можете останавливаться на чем-то обозначенном, как на достоверной основе.
> 
> И раз уж Вы следуете устойчивой терминологии мадхъямаки, то Вам придется признать, что условием для обозначения является жажда контакта.


Не возникает и не прекращается.
Это специальная описательная категория. Аналогично нерожденное, нирвана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не возникает и не прекращается.
> Это специальная описательная категория. Аналогично нерожденное, нирвана.


Нет, не аналогично. Нирвана не "специальная описательная категория". Специальные описательные категории - это концепции, понятия. И они, как бы это ни хотелось некоторым дхаммавадинам, все же возникают и прекращаются, но не так, как читты с четасиками и рупой, а как развивающиеся ментальные образы (то есть в продолжительных сериях читт, подобно тому, как из букв складываются слова, из слов складываются предложения).

А нирвана не возникает, не прекращается, а ее описательные категории (как правильные, так и неправильные) - возникают и прекращаются

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, не аналогично. Нирвана не "специальная описательная категория". Специальные описательные категории - это концепции, понятия. И они, как бы это ни хотелось некоторым дхаммавадинам, все же возникают и прекращаются, но не так, как читты с четасиками и рупой, а как развивающиеся ментальные образы (то есть в продолжительных сериях читт, подобно тому, как из букв складываются слова, из слов складываются предложения).
> 
> А нирвана не возникает, не прекращается, а ее описательные категории (как правильные, так и неправильные) - возникают и прекращаются


достоверная основа до каких бы то ни было ментальных образов. До ограничений и обозначений. Она характеризуется только одним единственным свойством - есть. Потому что если ее нет, то и обозначать нечего. 

А Вы с Балдингом переходите уже на следующий уровень Нечто (ограниченное), таким образом говоря о совершенно другом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Но до субъекта и объекта у Вас вообще что ли ничего нет? Ничто?


Ага. Давайте подумаем. Поскольку "есть" отсубъектно, равно как и "нет", то говорить в понятиях наличия или отсутствия чего-либо до субъекта и объекта не представляется возможным.

Или, это находится вне сферы нашего знания. И не столько потому что сейчас мы не знаем, а завтра будем знать, сколько потому, что субъект является условием возможности какого-либо знания в принципе.

Ремарка

Ну в каком смысле невозможно. Феноменологически говорить можно и о чайнике Рассела, и говорят, и о многом другом тоже говорят в подобном роде (в модальности постулирования существования того, чему выгоднее верить (не всегда при этом осознанно)). Поэтому я надеюсь, что первый абзац воспринят Вами корректно.

----------


## Фил

Нет. "Есть" и "нет" это не субъективно!
Это фундаментально.
Иначе говорить просто не о чем.
Можно все слова взять и выкинуть в помойку тогда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> достоверная основа до каких бы то ни было ментальных образов. До ограничений и обозначений. Она характеризуется только одним единственным свойством - есть. Потому что если ее нет, то и обозначать нечего. 
> 
> А Вы с Балдингом переходите уже на следующий уровень Нечто (ограниченное), таким образом говоря о совершенно другом.


Достоверная основа и есть эти самые признаки различий (четасики). Именно различное и обозначается. Но говорить, что достоверная основа просто "есть" - это довольно грубое рассмотрение. Достоверная основа возникает и прекращается в своем разнообразии вместе с признаками различения (они не появляются без обозначаемого). Это объясняется как взаимозависимость виджняна и намарупа. 

Вы не следуете ни мадхъямаке, ни буддийскому учению вообще, низводя нечто до уровня "просто есть".

В сферах арупа четко выделяются четыре признака. Бесконечное пространство, бесконечное сознание, ничего нет и восприятие невосприятия.

В сферах рупа (и кама) достоверная основа (то, что воспринимается чувственно) - это возникающее и прекращающееся (т.е. обусловленное).

Вне возникновения и прекращения есть либо нирвана (полностью неопределенное), либо перечисленные в матриках абхидхармы рупа+читта+четасика.

Вы можете просто хорошо запомнить одно прямое обстоятельство. Нет четасика и рупа помимо читта. Нет читта - нирвана. Никак иначе. Так же нет читта без четасика. Но может быть читта без рупа. Совсем.

И тогда нет никакой достоверной основы (для чувственного восприятия). 

И мадхъямака с этим не спорит. Это совершенно точно.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

И ещё раз напишу, что достоверная основа это не объект. Прекратите думать об объекте!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. "Есть" и "нет" это не субъективно!
> Это фундаментально.
> Иначе говорить просто не о чем.
> Можно все слова взять и выкинуть в помойку тогда.


Есть и нет - конечно же субъективно. Именно об этом и говорится в срединном пути. 

Просто есть - это этернализм. Просто нет - это нигилизм

А вот как именно возникает то, что воспринимается как "есть" и как именно прекращается то, что воспринимается как "нет" - это срединный путь.

Вот об этом и стоит говорит (на буддийском форуме и в любом философском дискурсе).

Вы не найдете никаких достаточных оснований утверждать, что нечто "есть" независимо от восприятия.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Различное обозначается. Но это, извините, уже объект а не основа.
В основе различий нет, иначе бы не различили и объективировали.
Вы уходите на более низкий уровень абстракции.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И ещё раз напишу, что достоверная основа это не объект. Прекратите думать об объекте!


При чем здесь объект/не объект? Я знаю, что называют достоверной основой. Речь идет о том, что воспринимается чувственно, как существующее (бхава). 
И это обусловлено цеплянием.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Есть и нет - конечно же субъективно. Именно об этом и говорится в срединном пути. 
> 
> Просто есть - это этернализм. Просто нет - это нигилизм
> 
> А вот как именно возникает то, что воспринимается как "есть" и как именно прекращается то, что воспринимается как "нет" - это срединный путь.
> 
> Вот об этом и стоит говорит (на буддийском форуме и в любом философском дискурсе).
> 
> Вы не найдете никаких достаточных оснований утверждать, что нечто "есть" независимо от восприятия.


Да не "Нечто" же!!!!
А достоверная основа для обозначения, которая совершенно не Нечто, а шире!

----------


## Фил

> При чем здесь объект/не объект? Я знаю, что называют достоверной основой. Речь идет о том, что воспринимается чувственно, как существующее (бхава). 
> И это обусловлено цеплянием.


До момента восприятия это что?

----------


## Фил

Этернализм, это когда просто есть Нечто или просто нет Ничто. Я говорю о более высоком уровне абстракции. На Нечто свет клином не сошёлся.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Различное обозначается. Но это, извините, уже объект а не основа.
> В основе различий нет, иначе бы не различили и объективировали.
> Вы уходите на более низкий уровень абстракции.


Вы совершенно напрасно упрямитесь. Неразличимая основа всего делится на пять уровней. Полностью беззнаковое - нирвана. Чистая потенциальность всех миров. 
Четыре сферы арупа - не имеет иных качеств, кроме качества восприятия невосприятия, восприятия отсутствия всего, восприятия безграничного сознания, восприятия сознания безграничного пространства. Далее начинаются формы (т.е. различия).

Вводя понятие алая-виджняны речь идет не просто о каком-то уровне, а о всем процессе, это то, что до контакта - все взаимное возникновение виджняна-намарупа.  Во всем бесконечном разнообразии, без деления на моменты, ситуации и сюжеты. Это суперпозиция всех миров. 

Но она обусловлена. Она обусловлена неведением. В отличие от нирваны, в которой нет и намека на стремление к определенности. И хотя алаявиджняна еще не разбита на осколки обозначений - это лишь условность ее восприятия. 

Именно это оговаривается как "между нирваной и сансарой нет и тени различия". Только понимается это часто довольно примитивно, вроде "нирвана и сансара одно и то же".

----------

Ант (10.10.2019), Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Этернализм, это когда просто есть Нечто или просто нет Ничто. Я говорю о более высоком уровне абстракции. На Нечто свет клином не сошёлся.


Вы думаете, что все дело в уровнях абстракции. Только это не абстракции (которые есть всего лишь предмет рассуждений)

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> До момента восприятия это что?


До момента восприятия "это" - побуждения к различению (санскары)

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> У Анта тоже Вселенная должна обязательно охватываться каким то сознанием. Как будто по другому не бывает.


Не. Не "Вселенная" - НЕ ОБЬЬЕКТ. И НЕ Сознание - НЕ ОБЬЕКТ. Один единый ПРОЦЕСС. Неизменный процесс изменения=восприятия.
Т е "Вселенных" можно из этого настрогать сколько хошь. Это именно та Пустота из которой наш двойственный ум и изготовил эту НАШУ Вселенную (и Вашу планету хоть с жизнью, хоть без, тоже). Абсолютная Истина=Пустота= ВЕСЬ (полный) набор "сделай сам" для двойственного ума (любого двойственного ума). :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да не "Нечто" же!!!!
> А достоверная основа для обозначения, которая совершенно не Нечто, а шире!


Шире - это всего лишь суперпозиция всех этих нечто. И этой суперпозиции недостаточно, чтобы нечто возникало. Необходимое условие - беспокойство неопределенностью (авидья пратьяя санскара)

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019), Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Шире - это всего лишь суперпозиция всех этих нечто. И этой суперпозиции недостаточно, чтобы нечто возникало. Необходимое условие - беспокойство неопределенностью (авидья пратьяя санскара)


Я про это, то что Вы называете "суперпозиция", и говорю.
Про то как Нечто возникает, это уже неинтересно.
Нечто это уже обозначенное, это не основа.

----------


## Фил

> Не. Не "Вселенная" - НЕ ОБЬЬЕКТ. И НЕ Сознание - НЕ ОБЬЕКТ. Один единый ПРОЦЕСС. Неизменный процесс изменения=восприятия.
> Т е "Вселенных" можно из этого настрогать сколько хошь. Это именно та Пустота из которой наш двойственный ум и изготовил эту НАШУ Вселенную (и Вашу планету хоть с жизнью, хоть без, тоже). Абсолютная Истина=Пустота= ВЕСЬ (полный) набор "сделай сам" для двойственного ума (любого двойственного ума).


Возраст Земли 4,5 млрд лет, кто ее "изготовил" ????

----------


## Ант

> То, что Вам попалось, это не о Ануттарасамйакбодхи.
> Арйи - тоже Будды, но ещё не такие как Будды которые как Шакйамуни.
> Постижение Арйев тоже Бодхи, но ещё не Ануттарасамйакбодхи.


Т е Вы утверждаете, что все остальные кроме тов. Шакьямуни, застряли в ..?(подчеркнуто в цитате ниже)




> Вы совершенно напрасно упрямитесь. Неразличимая основа всего делится на пять уровней. Полностью беззнаковое - нирвана. Чистая потенциальность всех миров. 
> *Четыре сферы арупа - не имеет иных качеств, кроме качества восприятия невосприятия, восприятия отсутствия всего, восприятия безграничного сознания, восприятия сознания безграничного пространства.* Далее начинаются формы (т.е. различия).
> 
> Вводя понятие алая-виджняны речь идет не просто о каком-то уровне, а о всем процессе, это то, что до контакта - все взаимное возникновение виджняна-намарупа.  Во всем бесконечном разнообразии, без деления на моменты, ситуации и сюжеты. Это суперпозиция всех миров. 
> 
> Но она обусловлена. Она обусловлена неведением. В отличие от нирваны, в которой нет и намека на стремление к определенности. И хотя алаявиджняна еще не разбита на осколки обозначений - это лишь условность ее восприятия. 
> 
> Именно это оговаривается как "между нирваной и сансарой нет и тени различия". Только понимается это часто довольно примитивно, вроде "нирвана и сансара одно и то же".


(для Won Soeng, понял свое предыдущее заблуждение. спасибо :Smilie: ).




> "абсолютной реальностью" чаще всего переводят парамартха сатйа, а "относительной реальностью" самвритти сатйа.
> парамартха сатйа это не набор самвритти сатьй или ещё "чтото", парамартха сатйа это то *как*  существуют самвритти сатйа.
> Вообще "Абсолютная" не очень удачный перевод для парамартха (тут даже "имхо" или "кмк" можно не добавлять, это многие замечают),  может далеко не туда западный ум увести


Ну дык с "западным умом" и работаем. Т е с умом работающим в западной субьект-обьектной парадигме. А у нее "на уме" вполне себе обьективный Абсолют, к которому хошь не хошь а Сторонний Наблюдатель - субьект, прилагается автоматически. + Противоречие из Неизменности в этом вечноизменяющемся Мире. Ну а лишение его обьективности, позволяет снять противоречия. Т е вписываем новые условия в Имеющуюся парадигму - непротиворечиво вписываем. :Smilie: 
Правда тут снова возникают "старые" субьект обьектные привычки мыслить "в имеющейся матрице": Ну например Ваше с Филом вчерашнее "семечко"... Я снова отвечал в Обьектном ключе. А если перейти в Субьектный... Т е все определяется "желанием". Если Вы решили вырастить кактус, какой смысл (СУБЬЕКТИВНО) совать в землю подсолнечник? :Smilie:  Если Вы решили вырастить кактус, а у Вас есть только семечко подсолнуха... не судьба (карма :Smilie: ). Если Вы посадили подсолнух, то хрен знает что у Вас вырастет и вырастет ли... эт уже пошла а5  Обьективность. Рациональность и субьективная сознательность рулят, а карма определяет фарватер. :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Возраст Земли 4,5 млрд лет, кто ее "изготовил" ????


Проблему "времени" в моем вИдении, я Вам кажется уже излагал... (т е его, как такового нет, нигде кроме как в Вашем уме).
А по вопросу: Кто собственно мешает изготовить Землю в возрасте 4.5 млрд лет к завтрему? :Smilie: 
При этом через 100-150 лет, ВСЕ будут уверены что Земля дубль всегда здесь болталась.

----------


## Фил

> Проблему "времени" в моем вИдении, я Вам кажется уже излагал... (т е его, как такового нет, нигде кроме как в Вашем уме).
> А по вопросу: Кто собственно мешает изготовить Землю в возрасте 4.5 млрд лет к завтрему?
> При этом через 100-150 лет, ВСЕ будут уверены что Земля дубль всегда здесь болталась.


"Мешает изготовить" отсутствие соответствующих причин и условий, которые потребовались для формирования планеты Земля.
На данный момент это сделать невозможно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я про это, то что Вы называете "суперпозиция", и говорю.
> Про то как Нечто возникает, это уже неинтересно.
> Нечто это уже обозначенное, это не основа.


Как же неинтересно, если Вы полагаете, что достоверная основа "есть"?  :Smilie:  Неприменимо к суперпозиции ни "есть", ни "нет". Это квантовое состояние. А "есть" и "нет" - классические.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возраст Земли 4,5 млрд лет, кто ее "изготовил" ????


Неправильный вопрос. Не "кто изготовил", а "с каким условием возникает восприятие земли, возрастом 4.5 млрд лет".

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Неправильный вопрос. Не "кто изготовил", а "с каким условием возникает восприятие земли, возрастом 4.5 млрд лет".


Необходимым условием является наличие земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет

----------


## Фил

> Как же неинтересно, если Вы полагаете, что достоверная основа "есть"?  Неприменимо к суперпозиции ни "есть", ни "нет". Это квантовое состояние. А "есть" и "нет" - классические.


Понятно, Вы относите свойство "есть" только к Нечто, оставляя Бытие третье состояние ни-есть/ни-нет
Тогда вопросов нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Необходимым условием является наличие земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет


Нет, это ошибка. Помимо восприятия нет никакой земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет. Ничем помимо восприятия она не выделена из суперпозиции. А в суперпозиции кроме земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет можно обнаружить бесчисленные состояния этой вселенной и всех ее возможных альтернатив. И ни одна из этих вселенных не актуальна, пока нет соответствующего восприятия.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно, Вы относите свойство "есть" только к Нечто, оставляя Бытие третье состояние ни-есть/ни-нет
> Тогда вопросов нет.


Вопросы конечно же (у Вас) остаются. Потому что это не третье состояние, а возникновение (того, что есть) и прекращение (того, чего больше нет). То, что не возникло ни есть, ни нет, ни третье состояние, ни четвертое состояние - вообще никакого состояния. 

Обозначить то, что непонятно, неясно, категорией "третье состояние" - чисто рассудочное действие. А необходимо увидеть обусловленность возникновения. 

Пока Вы не видите условия, когда суперпозиция редуцируется до какого-либо классического состояния (есть то-то и то-то, нет того-то и того-то).

Причина того, что Вы не видите, довольно проста. Вы всякий раз думаете, что воспринимает восприниматель. Поэтому Вы рассуждаете о необитаемых планетах и о создатели земли 4.5 млрд лет назад.

Но восприниматель возникает вместе с воспринимаемым и процессом восприятия. Это звено называется контакт. 

Вместе возникают все три: сознание, нама рупа и шесть опор. 

И это - все еще суперпозиция всех сознаний (различий), всех намарупа (различимых образов) и всех аятан (различающих опор). 

Только старость и смерть - это череда классических состояний. Редукция уже очень ограниченных рождением пяти совокупностей (все еще вне времени, движения и определенности), до классических сменяющих друг-друга состояний.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Ант

> "Мешает изготовить" отсутствие соответствующих причин и условий, которые потребовались для формирования планеты Земля.
> На данный момент это сделать невозможно.


Продолжу мысль  Won Soeng -га.#335
У Вас телега впереди лошади (в нашем диалоге). Вот когда появится Земля дубль, тогда будет ЗНАЧИТЬ, что причины для этого возникли и Вы можете попытаться их поискать. О том, что это "невозможно" Вы знать не можете...
А для нашей Земли, посчитанные 4.5 млрд - это только "умозрительная модель" (фикция, которая возможна только в имеющейся двойственной парадигме).
Т е совершив одно допущение, об обьективности-материальности мира, можно строить на нем вполне рабочие модели, с той или иной степенью вероятности, и той или иной возможностью извлечь практическую обьектовно-материальную пользу (что в общем и является целью я-субьекта).
Кстати вопрос, можно ли Сразу, печь черствые булочки? :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Продолжу мысль  Won Soeng -га.#335
> У Вас телега впереди лошади (в нашем диалоге). Вот когда появится Земля дубль, тогда будет ЗНАЧИТЬ, что причины для этого возникли и Вы можете попытаться их поискать. О том, что это "невозможно" Вы знать не можете...
> А для нашей Земли, посчитанные 4.5 млрд - это только "умозрительная модель" (фикция, которая возможна только в имеющейся двойственной парадигме).
> Т е совершив одно допущение, об обьективности-материальности мира, можно строить на нем вполне рабочие модели, с той или иной степенью вероятности, и той или иной возможностью извлечь практическую обьектовно-материальную пользу (что в общем и является целью я-субьекта).


 Да, это называется "критерии относительной истины"




> Кстати вопрос, можно ли Сразу, печь черствые булочки?


 Нет. Нельзя!
Такие булочки только вместе с рогатым зайцем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это ошибка. Помимо восприятия нет никакой земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет. Ничем помимо восприятия она не выделена из суперпозиции. А в суперпозиции кроме земли возрастом 4,5 млрд лет можно обнаружить бесчисленные состояния этой вселенной и всех ее возможных альтернатив. И ни одна из этих вселенных не актуальна, пока нет соответствующего восприятия.


Нет, ну конечно, ее надо назвать "Земля", надо определить что такое "возраст", надо определить что такое "лет".
Но Нечто, что мы знаем как планета Земля (в данном случае даже Нечто, а не основа для обозначения) существует и без соответствующего восприятия. Ввиду причин и условий своего существования.

----------


## Фил

> Причина того, что Вы не видите, довольно проста. Вы всякий раз думаете, что воспринимает восприниматель. Поэтому Вы рассуждаете о необитаемых планетах и о создатели земли 4.5 млрд лет назад.
> Но восприниматель возникает вместе с воспринимаемым и процессом восприятия. Это звено называется контакт.


 С этим я не спорю.
А в отсутствие контакта что происходит?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, ну конечно, ее надо назвать "Земля", надо определить что такое "возраст", надо определить что такое "лет".
> Но Нечто, что мы знаем как планета Земля (в данном случае даже Нечто, а не основа для обозначения) существует и без соответствующего восприятия. Ввиду причин и условий своего существования.


Нет, никаких нечто без восприятия заявлять неосновательно.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> С этим я не спорю.
> А в отсутствие контакта что происходит?


Ничего. Нет контакта - значит нет всей цепи обусловленности. Нирвана. Тотальная неопределенность, тотальная суперпозиция.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, никаких нечто без восприятия заявлять неосновательно.


Понятно, Вы считаете что Нечто зависит от каких-либо заявлений об их существовании и восприятии.
Правильно?

Т.е. пока нет восприятия Нечто, говорить о существовании Нечто некорректно?
Я правильно понял Вашу точку зрения?

----------


## Монферран

Номинальность Нечто неочевидна для этерналистической установки.

Подобно тому, как линии на ровном песке видятся как лицо, и номинальность лица при этом неочевидна.

----------


## Фил

> Номинальность Нечто неочевидна для этерналистической установки.
> 
> Подобно тому, как линии на ровном песке видятся как лицо, и номинальность лица при этом неочевидна.


Это Вы к чему?
Это не ко мне!

----------


## PampKin Head

Буддийское учение - оно практическое. Оно не про то, чтобы выстроить истинно правильное мировоззрение, основанное на чужих свидетельствах, а выстраивать свое собственное на базе последовательно приобретаемого практического знания.

4БИ Будды Шакьямуни, они - Истины Будды Шакьямуни, а не ваше знание. Вот когда оно переживается непосредственно, то оно становится вашими Истинами и вашим знанием.

А заниматься интеллектуальным онанизмом как то времезатратно.

Освобождает Бхавана Майя Паннья, а не переливание из пустого в порожнее и обратно.



Имхо, в этой лекции Гоенка расставляет приоритеты правильно, особенно с 11:00 ( а с 23:40 просто жжот напалмом).

----------


## Монферран

> Это Вы к чему?
> Это не ко мне!


I've got a feeling, a feeling deep inside 
Oh yeah, oh yeah. 
I've got a feeling, a feeling I can't hide 
Oh no, oh no, oh no.…

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCtzkaL2t_Y

----------

Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно, Вы считаете что Нечто зависит от каких-либо заявлений об их существовании и восприятии.
> Правильно?
> 
> Т.е. пока нет восприятия Нечто, говорить о существовании Нечто некорректно?
> Я правильно понял Вашу точку зрения?


Чтобы появилось нечто, необходимо, чтобы была неудовлетворенность (беспокойство) неопределенностью = авидья пратьяя санскара.

Вы не правильно прочитали сообщение. Неосновательно что-либо заявлять о нечто помимо его восприятия. То есть заявление "нечто до его восприятия такое-то" - безосновательно.

Сама формулировка "пока нет восприятия" - тоже ошибочна. Нет отдельно "нечто" и отдельно его восприятия. Нечто и есть его восприятие.

Здесь продолжается та же предпосылка о неком воспринимающем, который то воспринимает, то нет. Если бы это было так, то было бы нечто воспринимаемое в принципе, но невоспринимаемое прямо сейчас. 

Но поскольку нет никакого воспринимающего в отрыве от воспринимаемого и восприятия, то нет и чего-то воспринимаемого в отрыве от воспринимающего и восприятия и нет восприятия чего бы то ни было в отрыве от воспринимаемого и воспринимающего.

Эти три элемента (воспринимаемое, воспринимающее и восприятие) образуются взаимно и только взаимно.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы появилось нечто, необходимо, чтобы была неудовлетворенность (беспокойство) неопределенностью = авидья пратьяя санскара.
> 
> Вы не правильно прочитали сообщение. Неосновательно что-либо заявлять о нечто помимо его восприятия. То есть заявление "нечто до его восприятия такое-то" - безосновательно.
> 
> Сама формулировка "пока нет восприятия" - тоже ошибочна. Нет отдельно "нечто" и отдельно его восприятия. Нечто и есть его восприятие.
> 
> Здесь продолжается та же предпосылка о неком воспринимающем, который то воспринимает, то нет. Если бы это было так, то было бы нечто воспринимаемое в принципе, но невоспринимаемое прямо сейчас. 
> 
> Но поскольку нет никакого воспринимающего в отрыве от воспринимаемого и восприятия, то нет и чего-то воспринимаемого в отрыве от воспринимающего и восприятия и нет восприятия чего бы то ни было в отрыве от воспринимаемого и воспринимающего.
> ...


Ваша точка зрения чем-то отличается от субъективного идеализма Джорджа Беркли?
существовать — значит быть воспринятым?

----------


## Монферран

Беркли: «бытие — это или то, что воспринимается, или тот, кто воспринимает».

Божемой, причем тут или, если любые "или" воспринимаются?

----------


## Фил

> Беркли: «бытие — это или то, что воспринимается, или тот, кто воспринимает».
> Божемой, причем тут или, если любые "или" воспринимаются?


Это справедливо только если утверждать, что то что не воспринимается, того и нет.
Правильно?

----------


## Монферран

> Это справедливо только если утверждать, что то что не воспринимается, того и нет.
> Правильно?


Нет необходимости что-либо утверждать, in the first place.
Достаточно того, чтобы обратить внимание, с какими условиями возникает в восприятии бытие.

Великий путь нетруден, а конфликт утверждений и отрицаний - болезнь ума. (Hsin Hsin Ming)

----------


## Фил

> Нет необходимости что-либо утверждать, in the first place.
> Достаточно того, чтобы обратить внимание, с какими условиями возникает в восприятии бытие.
> 
> Великий путь нетруден, а конфликт утверждений и отрицаний - болезнь ума. (Hsin Hsin Ming)


И каким образом бытие планеты Земля зависит от восприятия?
Тогда она должна быть одновременно и плоской и шароообразной.

----------


## Монферран

> И каким образом бытие планеты Земля зависит от восприятия?
> Тогда она должна быть одновременно и плоской и шароообразной.


Уж какая есть. Если Вы скажете, что планета в Вашем восприятии плоская и шарообразная, тогда какой смысл планету еще и уговаривать: ты, милая, обязана такой быть, как я скажу! ?

Вы - художник, и Вам виднее. 

Но можно рассмотреть еще и появление художника, помимо рисования и мольберта, а этим часто пренебрегают.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ваша точка зрения чем-то отличается от субъективного идеализма Джорджа Беркли?
> существовать — значит быть воспринятым?


Конечно же отличается. Субъект - это совокупности актов восприятия, а не что-то, что нечто такое создает своей волей.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И каким образом бытие планеты Земля зависит от восприятия?
> Тогда она должна быть одновременно и плоской и шароообразной.


Бытие планеты Земля находится в сознании существ, которые видят себя обитающими на планете Земля, а не является чем-то отдельным от их сознания.
И, как видите, существа могут воспринимать Землю различным образом. Земля же сама по себе никак не определена, не выделена, не отделена, не обозначена.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Уж какая есть. Если Вы скажете, что планета в Вашем восприятии плоская и шарообразная, тогда какой смысл планету еще и уговаривать: ты, милая, обязана такой быть, как я скажу! ?
> Вы - художник, и Вам виднее. 
> Но можно рассмотреть еще и появление художника, помимо рисования и мольберта, а этим часто пренебрегают.


Я имел в виду, что есть Flat Earth Society и они считают что Земля - плоская, у них такое восприятие.
По научным данным она - шарооборазная.
Так если Нечто (Земля) зависит от восприятия, то какая она в таком случае?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я имел в виду, что есть Flat Earth Society и они считают что Земля - плоская, у них такое восприятие.
> По научным данным она - шарооборазная.
> Так если Нечто (Земля) зависит от восприятия, то какая она в таком случае?


А почему Вы решили, что обозначается что-то одно и то же? Это всего лишь образы.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Бытие планеты Земля находится в сознании существ, которые видят себя обитающими на планете Земля, а не является чем-то отдельным от их сознания.
> И, как видите, существа могут воспринимать Землю различным образом. Земля же сама по себе никак не определена, не выделена, не отделена, не обозначена.


Что будет с Землей если все обитающие на ней существа умрут?
Вполне правдоподобный сценарий через 5 млрд лет.

----------


## Фил

> А почему Вы решили, что обозначается что-то одно и то же? Это всего лишь образы.


Ну да, согласен, что обозначают Flat Earth Society только их психиатру может быть известно.

Вот стоит квадратная башня.
Издали она воспринимается как круглая.
Форма башни зависит от восприятия?
И тот кто видит ее как круглую будет спорить с архитектором?

----------


## Монферран

> Я имел в виду, что есть Flat Earth Society и они считают что Земля - плоская, у них такое восприятие.
> По научным данным она - шарооборазная.
> Так если Нечто (Земля) зависит от восприятия, то какая она в таком случае?


Я еще добавлю к сказанному предыдущим оратором, что и основания для подобных выводов (шар и плоскость) только кажутся одинаковыми.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что будет с Землей если все обитающие на ней существа умрут?
> Вполне правдоподобный сценарий через 5 млрд лет.


Вы опять в ловушке времени. Вы полагаете, что Землю создают обитающие на ней существа? Или Вы пытаетесь приписать такое воззрение оппонентам?

Вы не понимаете суперпозицию. Земля это не один постоянный объект, это бесчисленное разнообразие представлений на основе конечного числа признаков-отличий. Есть условия, с которыми существа рождаются в мире людей и воспринимают этот мир множеством способов. Некоторая карма более чувственно значимая, другая - менее. 

Поэтому одни существа видят землю шарообразной планетой в космосе, а некоторые не восприимчивы к подобным метафорам. Одни могут этому научиться, другие - нет. Так же рождаются другие существа камалоки, которые воспринимают чувственный мир гораздо многообразнее и для них представления о шарике в космосе - довольно узкие и примитивные. Они наблюдают Джамбудвипу и Шумеру. И сочувствуют призмеленному восприятию людей, слишком привязанных к миру, рожденному, в основном, зрением.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Про башню хотел добавить.
А потом оба умерли.
Башня перешла в состояние суперпозиции?
А потом ее кто то увидел.
Она само-актуализировалась?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, согласен, что обозначают Flat Earth Society только их психиатру может быть известно.
> 
> Вот стоит квадратная башня.
> Издали она воспринимается как круглая.
> Форма башни зависит от восприятия?
> И тот кто видит ее как круглую будет спорить с архитектором?


Вы продолжаете думать, что восприятие это свойство воспринимающего. Поэтому крутитесь в одной и той же ловушке.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Вы опять в ловушке времени. Вы полагаете, что Землю создают обитающие на ней существа? Или Вы пытаетесь приписать такое воззрение оппонентам?
> 
> Вы не понимаете суперпозицию. Земля это не один постоянный объект, это бесчисленное разнообразие представлений на основе конечного числа признаков-отличий. Есть условия, с которыми существа рождаются в мире людей и воспринимают этот мир множеством способов. Некоторая карма более чувственно значимая, другая - менее. 
> 
> Поэтому одни существа видят землю шарообразной планетой в космосе, а некоторые не восприимчивы к подобным метафорам. Одни могут этому научиться, другие - нет. Так же рождаются другие существа камалоки, которые воспринимают чувственный мир гораздо многообразнее и для них представления о шарике в космосе - довольно узкие и примитивные. Они наблюдают Джамбудвипу и Шумеру. И сочувствуют призмеленному восприятию людей, слишком привязанных к миру, рожденному, в основном, зрением.


Ну вот это "конечное число признаков отличий" существует?
Иначе оно не было бы конечным, а было бы бесконечным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про башню хотел добавить.
> А потом оба умерли.
> Башня перешла в состояние суперпозиции?
> А потом ее кто то увидел.
> Она само-актуализировалась?


Вам нужно понять, что такое пять совокупностей цепляния и почему рождение обусловлено существование, а существование - цеплянием. Вы должлны понять, почему неправильно думать: кто жаждет, кто цепляется, кто существует, кто рождается, кто умирает.

Да, это может быть очень трудным постижением (а для рассудка - просто невозможно). Но если будете пытаться, однажды сможете понять, что воспринимали все через призму я/мое и поэтому снова и снова упускали Дхарму.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Вы продолжаете думать, что восприятие это свойство воспринимающего. Поэтому крутитесь в одной и той же ловушке.


Воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.
Я не то что не продолжаю, я так даже и не думал

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот это "конечное число признаков отличий" существует?
> Иначе оно не было бы конечным, а было бы бесконечным.


Вы полагаете существование конечной реальностью. Но это не так. Существование обусловлено цеплянием.

Существование не охватывает конечное число признаков по своему смыслу.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Про башню хотел добавить.
> А потом оба умерли.
> Башня перешла в состояние суперпозиции?
> А потом ее кто то увидел.
> Она само-актуализировалась?


Нет никакого перехода. Все башни - в суперпозиции. Это как отражение в зеркале. Отражение не переходит в зеркало и не возвращается куда-то в область всей совокупности отражаемого.

----------


## Фил

> Вам нужно понять, что такое пять совокупностей цепляния и почему рождение обусловлено существование, а существование - цеплянием. Вы должлны понять, почему неправильно думать: кто жаждет, кто цепляется, кто существует, кто рождается, кто умирает.
> 
> Да, это может быть очень трудным постижением (а для рассудка - просто невозможно). Но если будете пытаться, однажды сможете понять, что воспринимали все через призму я/мое и поэтому снова и снова упускали Дхарму.


А по существу вопроса можно ответить?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.
> Я не то что не продолжаю, я так даже и не думал


Как бы Вы ни думали, Вы не видите спарша как взаимное возникновение трех: виджняна, намарупа и шадаятана.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А по существу вопроса можно ответить?


По существу: Вы думаете, что башня существует сама по себе. Независимо. И существуют независимо от башни существа.

Пока Вы так думаете, Вы блуждаете в размышлениях. Поэтому у Вас случаются разные софизмы. Вы не выходите за пределы принадлежности сознания некоему себе, гомункулу. И полагаете, что разные гомункулы воспринимают одну и ту же отдельную от них башню. И есть правильное (достоверное) восприятие башни и неправильное (недостоверное).

Это все искажения, порождаемые установкой этернализма.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нет никакого перехода. Все башни - в суперпозиции. Это как отражение в зеркале. Отражение не переходит в зеркало и не возвращается куда-то в область всей совокупности отражаемого.


Нет, у меня предельно конкретный, без подвоха.
Т.е. у вас это какое то бытие идей?

----------


## Фил

> По существу: Вы думаете, что башня существует сама по себе. Независимо. И существуют независимо от башни существа.
> 
> Пока Вы так думаете, Вы блуждаете в размышлениях. Поэтому у Вас случаются разные софизмы. Вы не выходите за пределы принадлежности сознания некоему себе, гомункулу. И полагаете, что разные гомункулы воспринимают одну и ту же отдельную от них башню. И есть правильное (достоверное) восприятие башни и неправильное (недостоверное).
> 
> Это все искажения, порождаемые установкой этернализма.


А Вы думаете что башня и существа зависят друг от друга?

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, у меня предельно конкретный, без подвоха.
> Т.е. у вас это какое то бытие идей?


О Вашей предельно конкретной идее я и сказал. 
Почему воспринимаются одни формы, а не другие? Почему не воспринимаются все сразу? Это необходимо исследовать, применив ПС.

----------


## Фил

> О Вашей предельно конкретной идее я и сказал. 
> Почему воспринимаются одни формы, а не другие? Почему не воспринимаются все сразу? Это необходимо исследовать, применив ПС.


Так вопрос был: "башня без восприятия будет или нет?" 
Я так понял, что непонятно, ни да ни нет, как кот Шредингера. А когда будет восприятие, то она появится.
Так?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А Вы думаете что башня и существа зависят друг от друга?


Конечно же

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вопрос был: "башня без восприятия будет или нет?" 
> Я так понял, что непонятно, ни да ни нет, как кот Шредингера. А когда будет восприятие, то она появится.
> Так?


Нет, конечно же. Без восприятия нет ни башни, ни тех, кто может ее воспринимать.

Весь мир имеет информационную природу.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т е Вы утверждаете, что все остальные кроме Будды Шакьямуни, застряли в ..?(подчеркнуто в цитате ниже)


Нет.
Просто есть Арйа Бодхисаттвы, Арйа Шраваки, Пратйека Будды,  Бодхисаттвы Махасатвы восьмой-десятой бхуми.
Все они также Будды и их Постижение тоже Бодхи, но не Ануттарасамйакбодхи. 
А есть и Будды такие, как Шакйамуни, они Учителя не только простых людей, но и Арйа Бодхисаттв, и Арйа Шравак, и имеющих потенциал стать Пратйека Буддами и Бодхисаттв Махасаттв  восьмой-десятой Бхуми.

Когда говорится, что ктото достиг Бодхи (в переводах может быть: Пробуждение, Просветление)то  это чаще всего говорится о Бодхи Арйабодхисаттвы первой бхуми, либоже когда подчёркиваются и акцентируются редчайшие случаи (практически  грань невозможного) что кто стал Буддой за одну жизнь то это о Арйа Бодхисаттвах Махасаттвах восьмой-десятой бхуми.

Постижение Арйа Бодхисаттвы первой бхуми или например Постижение Арйа Шротапанны (первый плод Арйа Шравак, "вхождение в поток") это уже очень очень очень много. 
А мы тут на самом деле как если б  детки в яслях рассуждали о становлении президентом или академиком, рассуждаем о Просветлении как у таких Будд как Шакйамуни. (и то даже это сравнение вообще никуда ни годится, просто лучшего не смог подобрать)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это все, конечно, понятно. Но есть осложняющие моменты. Инвалид по зрению. Книги читаю только с лупой. Кроме того, проблемы в сфере общения. Трудно общаться в реале. Но я попробую. Хотелось бы, однако, сначала минимально ликвидировать безграмотность. Грубо говоря, понять, чем тхеравада отличается от махаяны.


имхо: возможно не случайное схождение времени и места Ваших вопросов и этого сообщения:

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...117#post833117

----------


## Фил

> Нет, конечно же. Без восприятия нет ни башни, ни тех, кто может ее воспринимать.
> 
> Весь мир имеет информационную природу.


Ваша точка зрения мне ясна.

----------


## Вячеслав Муравьев

> имхо: возможно не случайное схождение времени и места Ваших вопросов и этого сообщения:
> 
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...117#post833117


Благодарю за интересную ссылку. Это как раз в тему.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Благодарю за интересную ссылку.


эт не мне.

Это там Спасибо можно нажать.

----------


## Викк

> Нет, конечно же. Без восприятия нет ни башни, ни тех, кто может ее воспринимать.
> 
> Весь мир имеет информационную природу.


Что же является основой (носителем, генератором) информации?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, конечно же. Без восприятия нет ни башни, ни тех, кто может ее воспринимать.
> 
> Весь мир имеет информационную природу.


Башни нет, без восприятия.

А то что воспринято как "башня" ?
Грубо говоря, то от чего отразился свет соприкоснувшийся с органом зрения ?

----------

Викк (10.10.2019), Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что же является основой (носителем, генератором) информации?


А почему у информации должен быть носитель? На каком основании возникает такое ожидание?

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Башни нет, без восприятия.
> 
> А то что воспринято как "башня" ?
> Грубо говоря, то от чего отразился свет соприкоснувшийся с органом зрения ?


Света нет без восприятия, органа зрения нет без восприятия, отражения нет, соприкосновения нет. 

То, что воспринято как "башня" это жажда и цепляние.

----------

Монферран (10.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Света нет без восприятия, органа зрения нет без восприятия, отражения нет, соприкосновения нет. 
> 
> .


А может всётаки  наоборот: восприятия(зрительного) нет без света.
Обратной же зависимости не вижу.




> То, что воспринято как "башня" это жажда и цепляние.


У Будд нет ни тришна ни упадана, но они не слепцы.

----------

Викк (10.10.2019), Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Викк

> А почему у информации должен быть носитель? На каком основании возникает такое ожидание?


Не могли бы Вы тогда уточнить, что такое "информация" в Вашем понимании?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А может всётаки  наоборот: восприятия(зрительного) нет без света.
> Обратной же зависимости не вижу.
> 
> 
> 
> У Будд нет ни тришна ни упадана, но они не слепцы.


Так бывает, за скобки восприятия что-нибудь, да хочется вывести.

Вы тоже видите буквы, но это не мешает Вам видеть и слова, и предложения и читать их смыслы.

Видеть рупа, читта, четасика и ниббана - не значит перестать видеть самутти и паннатти. 
Будды видят абсолютную реальность: как вся эта обусловленная реальность и концептуальные воззрения возникают и прекращаются.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не могли бы Вы тогда уточнить, что такое "информация" в Вашем понимании?


Информация, значит то, что оформляет, определяет, придает форму, значение, смысл.
Хотя ни наука, ни философия не дают исчерпывающего определения информации, я использую значение термина в атрибутивной концепции, функциональную считаю вспомогательной, а антропоцентрическую - вывернутой наизнанку (т.е. строго наоборот)

Но в общем бытовое определение не противоречит философскому, да и современные прикладные и фундаментальные определения, тоже лишь частные случаи атрибутивной концепции.

Если конкретно, то я определяю это так: информация это признаки различия, различающие различные в этих (значимых) признаках, но сходные в других (незначимых) признаках образы.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видеть *рупа*, читта, четасика и ниббана - не значит перестать видеть самутти и паннатти. 
> Будды видят абсолютную реальность: как вся эта обусловленная реальность и концептуальные воззрения возникают и прекращаются.


Вы вот здесь о чём написали, не о том ли, что уважаемый Фил - Вам уже несколько страниц  объясняет ?
(причём прямо ясно и даже без индийских слов)

----------

Фил (10.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы вот здесь о чём написали, не о том ли, что уважаемый Фил - Вам уже несколько страниц  объясняет ?
> (причём прямо ясно и даже без индийских слов)


И что же Вы в словах уважаемого Фила отметили выделенным в моем сообщении словом "рупа"? 
То, что перечислял уважаемый Фил - не рупа, но лишь паннатти. 
И рупа возникает вместе с читта и четасика, а вовсе не является основой для читта. Лишь для классификации читта делится на две категории, в одной из которых чисто метафорически говорится об ударе в ворота восприятия.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Викк

> Если конкретно, то я определяю это так: информация это признаки различия, различающие различные в этих (значимых) признаках, но сходные в других (незначимых) признаках образы.


Насколько я понимаю, это практически соответствует определению информации, которое давал Грегори Бейтсон: "Информация — это различие, которое создаёт различие" ("a difference that makes a difference")?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И рупа возникает вместе с читта и четасика .


О  уту нияма и биджа нияма ещё не слыхали ?

( о випраюкта (тобишь, так сказать: не связанным [с читта]) как нибудь в следующий раз спрошу ; ) пока лишь про  уту нияма и биджа нияма )

----------


## Won Soeng

> О  уту нияма и биджа нияма ещё не слыхали ?
> 
> ( о випраюкта (тобишь, так сказать: не связанным [с читта]) как нибудь в следующий раз спрошу ; ) пока лишь про  уту нияма и биджа нияма )


Это всего лишь уровни рассмотрения, приближение к абсолютной реальности с относительного уровня, а не абсолютный уровень. Сначала рассматриваем пять категорий нияма, далее рассмотрев наиболее наглядные примеры обусловленности переходим к рассмотрению собственного обусловленности. Уту, биджа, читта и камма - это рассмотрение с относительной точки зрения, с точки зрения содержания моментов. Дхамма-нияма это рассмотрение обусловленности с точки зрения абсолютной реальности.

Уту, биджа, читта и кама ниямы - это паннатти, потому что рассмотрение происходит в концептуальном ключе. И лишь дхамма нияма это параматтха, проясняющая все обусловленное (самутти).

Випраюкта - это собственно рассмотрение момента (т.е. опять же, относительное, при разделении ума на психический процесс и то, что вне психического процесса) - это тоже лишь методическое дополнение, необходимое, так как випраюкта не являются самостоятельными читта, а образуют читта, как рассматриваемый момент (связанность, появление, угасание, изменение и т.д.)

Просто методика абхидхармы имеет порядок освоения, от простого к сложному: сначала состояния ума (читта), затем качества ума (четасика), затем шесть видов классификаций, затем восемь этапом анализа психического процесса, затем анализ того, что не охватывается восемью этапами анализа психического процесса, затем девять видов анализа материальных явлений и пять способов обобщения материальных явлений, затем пять способов анализа возникновения материальных явлений и одна метафора, наконец ниббана, после чего анализ тридцати четырех категорий в четырех сборниках, анализ обусловленности в двух методах и анализ объектов медитации в разрезе способностей (темпераментов) и достижений (ограниченных и неограниченных)

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насколько я понимаю, это практически соответствует определению информации, которое давал Грегори Бейтсон: "Информация — это различие, которое создаёт различие" ("a difference that makes a difference")?


Не слышал, но хорошо сказано. Нельзя называть подобное определением, но как метафора, наталкивающая на размышления - очень конструктивно.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это всего лишь уровни рассмотрения, приближение к абсолютной реальности с относительного уровня, а не абсолютный уровень. Сначала рассматриваем пять категорий нияма, далее рассмотрев наиболее наглядные примеры обусловленности переходим к рассмотрению собственного обусловленности. Уту, биджа, читта и камма - это рассмотрение с относительной точки зрения, с точки зрения содержания моментов. Дхамма-нияма это рассмотрение обусловленности с точки зрения абсолютной реальности.
> 
> Уту, биджа, читта и кама ниямы - это паннатти, потому что рассмотрение происходит в концептуальном ключе. И лишь дхамма нияма это параматтха, проясняющая все обусловленное (самутти).
> 
> Випраюкта - это собственно рассмотрение момента (т.е. опять же, относительное, при разделении ума на психический процесс и то, что вне психического процесса) - это тоже лишь методическое дополнение, необходимое, так как випраюкта не являются самостоятельными читта, а образуют читта, как рассматриваемый момент (связанность, появление, угасание, изменение и т.д.)
> 
> Просто методика абхидхармы имеет порядок освоения, от простого к сложному: сначала состояния ума (читта), затем качества ума (четасика), затем шесть видов классификаций, затем восемь этапом анализа психического процесса, затем анализ того, что не охватывается восемью этапами анализа психического процесса, затем девять видов анализа материальных явлений и пять способов обобщения материальных явлений, затем пять способов анализа возникновения материальных явлений и одна метафора, наконец ниббана, после чего анализ тридцати четырех категорий в четырех сборниках, анализ обусловленности в двух методах и анализ объектов медитации в разрезе способностей (темпераментов) и достижений (ограниченных и неограниченных)


Ну и зачем всё это ?
Чтоб прийти к выводу что ничего этого нет ? Так чтоль получается : )

читта випраюкта это вообще не читта, данное словосочетание значит - не связанное с читта   \ разобщённое от читта. 
То что это также называется самскара также пусть не вводит в заблуждение, что это умственное.  Это самскары (процессы или системы) не сводимые  лишь к уму  и - независящие от ума. 
(кстати: самскарами например называются также ещё: и процедуры, и обряды ... всё это вполне входит в значение "самскара")

Рупа также парамартха, как и например нирвана (не менее ""абсолютная"")

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и зачем всё это ?
> Чтоб прийти к выводу что ничего этого нет ? Так чтоль получается : )
> 
> читта випраюкта это вообще не читта, данное словосочетание значит - не связанное с читта   \ разобщённое от читта. 
> То что это также называется самскара пусть не вводит в заблуждение, что это умственное.  Это самскары (процессы или системы) не сводимые ни лишь к уму ни лишь к материи. (самскарами например называются также ещё: и процедуры, и обряды ... всё это вполне входит в значение "самскара")
> 
> Рупа также парамартха, как и например нирвана (не менее ""абсолютная"")


Вы спросили, знакомы ли мне эти понятия, я разъяснил, как именно они мне знакомы.

Вы противоставляете ум и материю? Это четырехчастная реальность. В этих частях нет противоставления. Но Вы должны ориентироваться, что именно парамартха, а что - самврити или праджняпти.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы спросили, знакомы ли мне эти понятия, я разъяснил, как именно они мне знакомы.
> 
> Вы противоставляете ум и материю? Это четырехчастная реальность. В этих частях нет противоставления. Но Вы должны ориентироваться, что именно парамартха, а что - самврити или праджняпти.


Извините, но я никому ничего не должен.

А так, да - я различаю ум и материю.
И понимаю, что и материя - предельная реальность, и ум - предельная реальность. И нет такого, что "одно\единое  и ум и материя", так как ум и материя это совершенно разное взаимоисключающее по своей природе.
Возможны лишь системы где ум и материя являются конгломератами и такие системы невозможно описать ни как - только ум, ни как - только материя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извините, но я никому ничего не должен.
> 
> А так, да - я различаю ум и материю.
> И понимаю, что и материя - предельная реальность, и ум - предельная реальность. И нет такого, что "одно\единое  и ум и материя", так как ум и материя это совершенно разное взаимоисключающее по своей природе.
> Возможны лишь системы где ум и материя являются конгломератами и такие системы невозможно описать ни как - только ум, ни как - только материя.


Нет конечно, никому Вы не должны. Это оборот речи, который может вызывать возмущение. Не стоит внимания.

В матриках абхидхармы перечислены все материальные явления. Именно они, исчерпывающе, определяют категорию рупа. Так же перечислены все ментальные явления. 

При этом, читта и четасика без рупа - возникают. Рупа не возникает без читта и четасик. Отсутствие читта и четасик - это нирвана. 

Можно встретить описание мира, в котором рупа рождается без сознания. Это следует понимать так: читта в этом рождении определены только рупа и нет читта, не связанных с рупа. Очень ограниченное рождение. Тотальная привязанность к телу. Метафорически говоря - растительное существование.

Так или иначе - не нужно противоставлять ум и материю. Но стоит помнить, что есть миры материальные, тонкоматериальные и нематериальные.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет конечно, никому Вы не должны. Это оборот речи, который может вызывать возмущение. Не стоит внимания.
> 
> В матриках абхидхармы перечислены все материальные явления. Именно они, исчерпывающе, определяют категорию рупа. Так же перечислены все ментальные явления. 
> 
> При этом, читта и четасика без рупа - возникают. Рупа не возникает без читта и четасик. Отсутствие читта и четасик - это нирвана. 
> 
> Можно встретить описание мира, в котором рупа рождается без сознания. Это следует понимать так: читта в этом рождении определены только рупа и нет читта, не связанных с рупа. Очень ограниченное рождение. Тотальная привязанность к телу. Метафорически говоря - растительное существование.
> 
> Так или иначе - не нужно противоставлять ум и материю. Но стоит помнить, что есть миры материальные, тонкоматериальные и нематериальные.


Опасный оборот речи, особенно для людей склонных к слепой вере. "буддист должен ....." не ведёт к освобождению, а лишь порабощает.

В матриках абхидхармы, если речь идёт не о предельных реальностях, перечислено лишь то что имеет практическую пользу для конкретной системы практики. Тех же "ментальных  явлений" огромнейшее количество, но перечислены лишь те что необходимо различать для буддийской практики. Причём зависимо от нюансов конкретной буддийской системы и списки перечисленного будут различаться.

..............

Ум и материя - разное по природе. Совершенно кардинально противоположно разное. И различать их нужно 
"нематериальные миры" - это например то чем занимаются гуманитарные науки. А "материальные миры" это то чем занимаются науки естественные (физика, химия)

Нет существ лишь с рупа или лишь с читта.
Даже существа арупа лок имеют тела, как говорится в Сутте: "сияющую замедленную рупу, на подобии "золотых статуй"" и вот такая рупа называется арупа  (Сутту лень искать, кто встречал может напишет название)
Существо, какраз система не сводимая либо лишь к телу, либо лишь к уму.

Нирвана - это "прекращение" иль "прекращённость". Любая прекращённость это относится к предельной категории - нирвана.
Истинная нирвана, это прекращённость именно омрачений, все остальные нирваны это иная нирвана. (хоть какраз "прекращённости" то неимеют различий, но "истинная" это отсыл к  Истинам Благородных)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я понимаю Ваши рассуждения. И в свое время очень схожим образом рассуждал. Однако со временем, изучая абхидхарму снова и снова, я увидел, что в действительно собой представляет парамартха. И это действительно совсем немного конечных факторов. 

Как алфавит из пары-тройки десятков букв позволяет записывать все разнообразие мыслей и идей, так и небольшое число факторов образуют все бесконечное многообразие сансары.

У меня нет замешательства в Дхарме, поэтому не ищу советов. Мне ясно как практиковать благородный восьмеричный путь день за днем, момент за моментом, прямо сейчас. Если у Вас нет ни малейшего замешательства, то и Вам советы не нужны. Вы сами знаете, насколько ясно Вы видите Дхарму или насколько Вы ее моделируете рассудком, не зная, как ее применять здесь и сейчас. Вы сами знаете есть ли у Вас вопросы, есть ли у Вас ответы.

Мы обмениваемся мнениями, можем не соглашаться и оставаться при своих. Я вижу Ваши ошибки и пытаюсь на них указать, Вы видите мои, пытаетесь на них указать. Попытки могут оставаться безуспешными. Если Вы знаете, что и как практиковать - в этом нет ни малейшей проблемы.

А я знаю, поэтому просто высказываю здесь взгляды, которые обрел благодаря изучению и тренировке. И не так уж важно, убедительны они для кого-то еще или нет. Пока путь не завершен, конечно же я не уделяю внимания отдельным воззрениям, только отбрасываю их. Поэтому со мной так некомфортно бывает общаться.

Но это не та проблема, которую я собираюсь решить в ближайшее время.

Поэтому можем остановиться в любой момент. Я уже высказал Вам так, как считаю нужным, услышал Ваши ответы, повторяться нет необходимости.

Рупа - это определенные факторы, и рассуждать о рупа в арупа - это неумело. Существа, рожденные в арупалоке используют формы рупалоки, но не привязаны к ним. Для них это грубая форма, вроде как для человека было бы грубой формой использовать аватар в виде губки боба, чтобы общаться с другими аватарами. Возможно, но нет идентификации с телом, нет привязанности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2019), Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я понимаю Ваши рассуждения. И в свое время очень схожим образом рассуждал. Однако со временем, изучая абхидхарму снова и снова, я увидел, что в действительно собой представляет парамартха. И это действительно совсем немного конечных факторов. 
> 
> Как алфавит из пары-тройки десятков букв позволяет записывать все разнообразие мыслей и идей, так и небольшое число факторов образуют все бесконечное многообразие сансары.
> 
> У меня нет замешательства в Дхарме, поэтому не ищу советов. Мне ясно как практиковать благородный восьмеричный путь день за днем, момент за моментом, прямо сейчас. Если у Вас нет ни малейшего замешательства, то и Вам советы не нужны. Вы сами знаете, насколько ясно Вы видите Дхарму или насколько Вы ее моделируете рассудком, не зная, как ее применять здесь и сейчас. Вы сами знаете есть ли у Вас вопросы, есть ли у Вас ответы.


Это всё хорошо, Ваше мнение, моё и т.п.

И этих мнений - легион. Чего только о буддизме прочитать нельзя. За лет двести лет написали больше мнений о буддизме, чем буддисты за две тыщи о буддизме.

А потом например какойто действительно образованный буддийский наставник пытаясь обьяснить как приписывается "стулу" не присущее этому, просто мимоходом упоминает банальное известное всем ещё из физики ... зал сначала затихает ... затем начинаются волнения ... накал мудрости самых начитанных не выдерживает ... прорываясь возмущением: что это было, о чём, этого же ничего нет, в соответствии с буддизмом этого ничего нет .. и т.д.

Тоже и по "я" или например мнение о самоуничтожении(уничтожении\прекращении читта, некоей самоаннигиляции,  как цели в буддизме, деперсонализации иль как это ещё назвать)
Ведь написано же что в буддизме никак нет никакого "я",  весь буддизм направлен деперсонализацию, вот же даже цитаты со Слова Будды, всё это иллюзия.... аннигилируемся  поскорее братия иллюзии , аннигилируемся .... как и должно положено прописано истинному правильному настоящему буддисту - аннигилируемся ....

----------

Крымский (11.10.2019), Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Так если Нечто (Земля) зависит от восприятия, то какая она в таком случае?


Она - "вещь в себе" и на Востоке, и на Западе, а "хитро выдуманные на восточный лад" идеалисты просто путаются в показаниях  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это всё хорошо, Ваше мнение, моё и т.п.
> 
> И этих мнений - легион. Чего только о буддизме прочитать нельзя. За лет двести лет написали больше мнений о буддизме, чем буддисты за две тыщи о буддизме.
> 
> А потом например какойто действительно образованный буддийский наставник пытаясь обьяснить как приписывается "стулу" не присущее этому, просто мимоходом упоминает банальное известное всем ещё из физики ... зал сначала затихает ... затем начинаются волнения ... накал мудрости самых начитанных не выдерживает ... прорываясь возмущением: что это было, о чём, этого же ничего нет, в соответствии с буддизмом этого ничего нет .. и т.д.
> 
> Тоже и по "я" или например мнение о самоуничтожении(уничтожении\прекращении читта, некоей самоаннигиляции,  как цели в буддизме, деперсонализации иль как это ещё назвать)
> Ведь написано же что в буддизме никак нет никакого "я",  весь буддизм направлен деперсонализацию, вот же даже цитаты со Слова Будды, всё это иллюзия.... аннигилируемся  поскорее братия иллюзии , аннигилируемся .... как и должно положено прописано истинному правильному настоящему буддисту - аннигилируемся ....


И это все чащи воззрений. Когда уже открыт способ отбрасывать воззрения - нет никакой проблемы, нет возмущения. Да, существа блуждают в воззрениях и будут блуждать дальше. Такова природа сансары. Нельзя принудительно это изменить, каждое существо должно для себя открыть свободу от воззрений и пребывать в этой свободе решительно и усердно. Все что можно - указывать на свободу от воззрений. Но пока существа очарованы воззрениями, они не желают свободы от воззрений, не видят в них проблемы, не видят в них причины жажды и страдания.

----------

Монферран (11.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

Осмелюсь предположить что спор идет об этом.

VII. Двойственный характер абсолюта

В отношении проблемы нирваны или абсолюта [18] индийская философия совершенно так же, как в широком смысле философия всего человечества, разделена между двумя диаметрально противоположными решениями этого вопроса. Абсолютный конец представляет собой либо вечную смерть, либо вечную жизнь65. Первое является материализмом, второе – своего рода идеализмом. Обе теории представлены в Индии, как в буддизме, так и в брахманизме. С буддийской стороны теория вечной смерти представлена ранним буддизмом и системой вайбхашиков, а с брахманской стороны, как будет видно далее, – системой ранней ньяя-вайшешики. Теория вечной жизни представлена в буддизме махаяной и ее предшественниками, а в брахманизме – ведантой, санкхьей, йогой, а позднее – ньяиками. Нирвана есть реальность (dharma, vastu) в смысле материалистической, безжизненной (yasmin sati chetaso vimokshah = achetanah)66 реальности в большинстве школ раннего буддизма и в школе вайбхашиков, которые тоже являются атеистами и считают своего Будду, по существу, человеком67. Такая реальность отрицается всеми теми школами, которые примыкают к концепции божественного Будды, т.е. махаянистами и их предшественниками в хинаяне. Концепция "Космического Тела Будды" (dharma-kaya) разделяется всеми школами махаяны и промежуточной школой саутрантиков. Согласно современному монгольскому способу выражения этой мысли, в хинаяне верховный Будда (burhan-bagshi) не имеет тела, а в махаяне и у саутрантиков он имеет тело, и лучшее (в сравнении с тем, каким оно было до его становления Буддой) – чудесное, всеохватывающее Тело.

Что касается реальности или идеальности нирваны, то соотносительные позиции соперничающих школ могут быть представлены следующей схемой.

Вайбхашики и ранние школы – и сансара и нирвана реальны.

Мадхьямики – и сансара и нирвана нереальны (по отдельности нереальны).

Саутрантики – сансара реальна, нирвана нереальна (отдельно нереальна).

Йогачары, или виджнянавадины, – сансара нереальна, нирвана реальна.

Значение этой схемы выяснится из аргументов, выдвигаемых каждой из школ.

http://psylib.org.ua/books/shchb02/txt07.htm

----------


## Фил

> Она - "вещь в себе" и на Востоке, и на Западе, а "хитро выдуманные на восточный лад" идеалисты просто путаются в показаниях


Нет.... Она вполне себе познаваема. Канта нам ещё мне хватало к Беркли в компанию .

----------


## Aion

> Так если Нечто (Земля) зависит от восприятия, то какая она в таком случае?


Как и многое другое, подобна иллюзии, миражу, Городу гандхарвов, сновидению...

----------


## Крымский

> Нет.... Она вполне себе познаваема. Канта нам ещё мне хватало к Беркли в компанию .


"Вещь в себе" познаваема, но разумом, а не в ощущениях.
Как феномен Земля плоская, а как ноумен - вполне себе геоид  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Осмелюсь предположить что спор идет об этом.
> 
> VII. Двойственный характер абсолюта


Немного проще.
Ну и кроме двойственности (либо это либо то) материализм-идеализм, ну нас же есть и чатухкотика\чатур  котика, и вариант "и это и то" (либо же "ни то ни это")
Вообщем мы : ) к тому, что не получается например видимое свести лишь уму есть ещё и материя (также как с другой крайности не получается всё всё  свести лишь к материи), а оппоненты : ) в данном случае всё всё к уму сводят (либо же в других случаях всё всё к материи)

----------

Евгений по (12.10.2019), Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Викк

> Вообщем мы : ) к тому, что не получается например видимое свести лишь уму есть ещё и материя (также как с другой крайности не получается всё всё  свести лишь к материи), а оппоненты : ) в данном случае всё всё к уму сводят (либо же в других случаях всё всё к материи)


Сведение всего к "информации" - это вариант сведения всего к уму?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сведение всего к "информации" - это вариант сведения всего к уму?


Если весь источник "информации" это лишь умственная картина созданная умом в уме и умом же познанная - то да.
Если есть и  "то от чего отразился свет" и эта полученная посредством органа восприятия внешняя по отношению к уму "информация" также участвует в создании умственной умозрительной картины - то нет.

----------


## Викк

> Если весь источник "информации" это лишь умственная картина созданная умом в уме и умом же познанная - то да.
> Если есть и  "то от чего отразился свет" и эта полученная посредством органа восприятия внешняя по отношению к уму "информация" также участвует в создании умственной умозрительной картины - то нет.


В итоге получается, что информационная концепция буддизма по Won Soeng - это крайность субъективного идеализма типа йогачаровского или всё же это ближе у мадхьямике?

----------


## Викк

Вот еще интересная цитата на эту тему от Далай ламы:

В:  В Комментарии на Логику  Дхармакирти говорит, что, поскольку объект познания неизменно воспринимается совместно с его познавательным образом, как можно говорить об объекте познания отдельно от его познавательного образа. Не могли бы Вы, Ваше Святейшество, прокомментировать это, особенно в отношении того, какое значение это могло бы иметь для Этапа порождения в практике тантры?
О:  В этом отрывке Дхармакирти говорит о том, что известно как аргумент постоянного сознавания. Это философское положение школы Йогачара, в котором отрицается внешняя реальность, то есть отрицается обладающий атомарной структурой внешний мир. Поскольку приверженцы школы Йогачара полагают, что вещи не могут существовать иначе, как будучи проекциями чьего то ума, они также придерживаются того, что не существует никакой не зависимой от ума атомарно структурированной внешней реальности.
Как мы видим в Двадцатистишии  , Васубандху берет так называемый неделимый атом, постулат школ реалистов, и критически его исследует. Он предполагает, что мы пытаемся представить неделимый атом, не имеющий вообще никакой пространственной ориентации. Но если нечто является вещественным, оно не может быть неделимым, поскольку определяющим качеством вещества является препятствование, и, следовательно, оно обладает пространственной ориентацией. Поэтому вещество не может быть неделимым.
Анализируя эти цепочки рассуждений, приверженцы Йогачары утверждают, что нет никакой атомарно структурированной внешней реальности. Этот вывод достигается из за непонимания тончайшего уровня пустоты, как он излагается прасангиками. На самом деле йогачарины полагают, что вещи обладают самостоятельным существованием, и если вы проанализируете нечто и не обнаружите никакой сущности, то оно вообще не существует. Прасангики, с другой стороны, сталкиваясь с этой необнаружимостью сущности объекта, заключают, что это является указанием на то, что объекты не существуют самостоятельно, а не на то, что они вообще не существуют. Вот здесь и лежит различие между этими двумя школами.

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2019), Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В итоге получается, что информационная концепция буддизма по Won Soeng - это крайность субъективного идеализма типа йогачаровского или всё же это ближе у мадхьямике?


Исходя из этого и подобного:



> При этом, читта и четасика без рупа - возникают. Рупа не возникает без читта и четасик.


Кмк - крайность идеализма.

Касаемо йогачара & мадхйамака, ничего не могу сказать, в Кагью нет противопоставления йогачары и мадхйамаки, и Асанга и Нагарджнуна это йогачары мадхйамаки или по другому: махамадхйамаки.
"йогачара" же которую опровергают в учебниках по прасангика мадхйамаке, это доведённая до возможной тончайшей ошибки тончайшая возможность крайности которая возможна даже у довольно продвинутых на пути буддистов, это(подхваченное (извиняюсь) западными исследователями, как действительно существовавшее буддийское воззрение ""йогачары"" по типу солипсизма) рассматривается чисто в учебных целях.

Ну а то что йогачара читтаматра не отрицает внешнее Вы уже поняли из цитаты Далай Ламы.
Прасангики считают же что йогачары читтаматрины недоотрицают приписывают лишнее.
Есть две тончайших тончайших крайности которые уже устраняются прасангикой - недоотрицание и переотрицание. При этом чуть чуть неправильный анализ проведённый методом прасангики приводит к переотрицанию, а не доведённый до конца к недоотрицанию. Это один из основных дискусов между прасангиками имеющих действительно глубокое постижение, о том что не допущены ли тончайшие тончайшие ошибки переотрицания или недоотрицания. Но это уже довольно глубокие уровни постижения, таких мадйамаков прасангиков - считанные единицы.

(п.с. критерием же правильности понимания в буддийских воззрениях являются неомрачённые  Свобода, Радость, Доброта. это не совсем философия(в привычном понимании этого слова) и далеко не те "воззрения" в лесу которых блуждают (эт в скобках уже скорее уважаемому Won Soeng )
тотже критерий например и правильности понимания анатма (непосредственно связанного с буддийскими воззрениями) - а не психическое расстройство деперсонализации и прочие странности (эт уже деперсоналистам аннигиляторам, ну и чтоб ближе к теме )) )

----------

Фил (11.10.2019)

----------


## Дэнни

> (п.с. критерием же правильности понимания в буддийских воззрениях являются неомрачённые  Свобода, Радость, Доброта. это не совсем философия(в привычном понимании этого слова) и далеко не те "воззрения" в лесу которых блуждают (эт в скобках уже скорее уважаемому Won Soeng )
> тотже критерий например и правильности понимания анатма (непосредственно связанного с буддийскими воззрениями) - а не психическое расстройство деперсонализации и прочие странности (эт уже деперсоналистам аннигиляторам, ну и чтоб ближе к теме )) )


 Говоря о неомрачненных свойств ума в рамках вышеприведенного критерия ,  не стоит ли подчеркнуть, что эти свойства  уже и есть признаки  постижения, и, поэтому, их, эти свойства неплохо бы снабдить параметром "спонтанные", и идущие от естественного его состояния и присущие ему (просветленному уму) изначально! И  философская логика школ, которая оперирует понятиями, описывающими соотношение сознания и материи, и прорабатывает их  до мельчайших подробностей, нужна, я думаю, чтобы получить правильный образ  свойств сознания, и  чтобы от этого умозрительного представления перейти к правильным практическим действиям , которые уже и смогут реализовать те вышеперечисленные свойства ума !

----------


## Won Soeng

Откуда же взяться субъективному идеализму, если восприятие не субъектно и не объектно (анатман)?

----------

Монферран (12.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Говоря о неомрачненных свойств ума в рамках вышеприведенного критерия ,  не стоит ли подчеркнуть, что эти свойства  уже и есть признаки  постижения, и, поэтому, их, эти свойства неплохо бы снабдить параметром "спонтанные", и идущие от естественного его состояния и присущие ему (просветленному уму) изначально! И  философская логика школ, которая оперирует понятиями, описывающими соотношение сознания и материи, и прорабатывает их  до мельчайших подробностей, нужна, я думаю, чтобы получить правильный образ  свойств сознания, и  чтобы от этого умозрительного представления перейти к правильным практическим действиям , которые уже и смогут реализовать те вышеперечисленные свойства ума !


В принципе - да, буддизм более  акцентирует внимание на нематериальном, на уме, на умственном (как учение внутреннее), оставляя разбираться с материей учениям внешним (физике, химии и т.д.)
Но это же и так очевидно общеизвестно

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Как в почем уже и более общеизвестно, что лишь физикой иль химией не решить вопросы решаемые науками внутренними, это не совсем их сфера хоть и есть определённое взаимодействие и науки внешние также важны и полезны (в своей сфере ими решаемых вопросов, а также есть не малая польза и в пограничных междисциплинарных областях)

Позволю себе : ) ещё немного процитировать Онтология и теория познания: Учебник предназначенный для аспирантов и студентов философских факультетов, а также могущий быть использованным изучающими философию и в вузах негуманитарного профиля.
(стр. 255)

(извиняюсь, что не только своими словами, но и повторяю слова других)

----------


## Дэнни

> В принципе - да, буддизм более  акцентирует внимание на нематериальном, на уме, на умственном (как учение внутреннее), оставляя разбираться с материей учениям внешним (физике, химии и т.д.)
> Но это же и так очевидно общеизвестно


  Здесь хотел заметить другое, а , именно, что реализованный ум теми неомрачненными свойствами обладает, как спонтанно самопроявляемыми , и действующими веско и точно,  так как можно быть просто радостным и добрым и на основании других причин, тут же подчеркиваются качества, изначально присущие уму. А философская логика важна, что бы умозрительно в деталях прорисовать  границы  внешнего и внутреннего, и что бы обладать правильным взаимодействиями с обьектами в поле зрения, например, что бы сознание не "залипало" на них и не приклеивало однозначные ярлыки постоянных характеристик, тем самым привязывая себя,

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Позволю себе : ) ещё немного процитировать Онтология и теория познания: Учебник предназначенный для аспирантов и студентов философских факультетов, а также могущий быть использованным изучающими философию и в вузах негуманитарного профиля.
> (стр. 255)


А автор доказал, почему это "можно четко констатировать", "не удастся никогда" и почему он выносит сознание за скобки причинно-следственной обусловленности относительно всего остального воспринимаемого мира? Потому что иначе в этом высказывании для критики научного метода предлагается отбросить логику и поверить автору на слово.

И Будда-Дхамма и наука - это знание о том, каков изучаемый объект на самом деле, знание непротиворечивое, логически связное, цельное. Различие лишь в в том, что Будда дал сразу весь путь, весь набор знаний о том, что находится в начале, в середине и в конце познания, в то время как наука, опираясь на то, что известно в начале, строит временные предположения о том, что находится в середине, и совершенно ничего достоверно не знает о том, что находится в конце.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А автор доказал, почему это "можно четко констатировать", "не удастся никогда" и почему он выносит сознание за скобки причинно-следственной обусловленности относительно всего остального воспринимаемого мира? Потому что иначе в этом высказывании для критики научного метода предлагается отбросить логику и поверить автору на слово.
> 
> И Будда-Дхамма и наука - это знание о том, каков изучаемый объект на самом деле, знание непротиворечивое, логически связное, цельное. Различие лишь в в том, что Будда дал сразу весь путь, весь набор знаний о том, что находится в начале, в середине и в конце познания, в то время как наука, опираясь на то, что известно в начале, строит временные предположения о том, что находится в середине, и совершенно ничего достоверно не знает о том, что находится в конце.


Вопросы к автору лучше адресовать автору.
Либо прочитать весь текст, ибо любая цитата - это вырванное из общей канвы излагаемого. 

Будда Дхарма не учит "физике"(химии, астрономии,... ) , это всё в той или иной степени развивалось и в Индиях в том числе и в буддийской среде, но это науки внешние, тогда как Будда Дхарма - наука внутренняя.
В ней практически нет знаний не касаемых предмета Будда Дхармы (переживания духкха, условий переживания духкха, прекращение условий переживания духкха, пути прекращения условий переживания духкха - и это всё: внутреннее, ибо уже духкха есть ведана, а ведана есть умственное). Даже понятие карма(деятельность, активность, работа) Будда используя в специфическом ключе Будда Дхармы более предельно очертил как четана(что есть также умственное внутреннее) ограничив размытое общее значение выделив из него существенное для целей Будда Дхармы.

Есть конечно в Будда Дхарме и междисциплинарные учения прямо использующие и физику химию тела, опосредовано работая через это с умом и умственным - это есть в Буддийской Тантре (хотя и лишь этим Буддийские Тантры не ограничиваются)

----------

Крымский (12.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> И Будда-Дхамма, и наука - это знание о том, каков изучаемый объект на самом деле, знание непротиворечивое, логически связное, цельное.


Буддизм не наука, это деятельность в области знания-гнозиса т.е. личного знания (ближайшие родственники религия, этика, духовная практика и ритуал), а наука это плод знания-философии т.е. обобщенного универсального знания, долгое время так и называлась "натурфилософия", пока "философия науки" не вытеснила чисто умозрительные построения на периферию интеллектуальной деятельности (ближайшие родственники фронезис и технология).
В буддизме философия всегда периферия, основной фокус на личном опыте, в науке строго наоборот - личный опыт стоит не дорого  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (12.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> В буддизме философия всегда периферия, основной фокус на личном опыте, в науке строго наоборот - личный опыт стоит не дорого


Личный опыт - это подтверждение теории на опыте, без которого любая теория так и остается лишь теорией, обычно одной из многих существующих. И в Буддизме и в науке истинно то, что логично, непротиворечиво, цельно, подтверждается восприятием. Уберем логичность, непротиворечевость или цельность и получим религию или ремеслиничество, уберем подтверждаемость восприятием - философскую теорию.

----------


## Крымский

> Личный опыт - это подтверждение теории на опыте, без которого любая теория так и остается лишь теорией, обычно одной из многих существующих.


В науке личный опыт считается субъективным и доказательством считаться не может.
Только повторяемые, общие результаты считаются строго научными.
В буддизме важен, напротив, личный опыт, лама не обязан быть геше.




> И в Буддизме и в науке истинно то, что логично, непротиворечиво, цельно, подтверждается восприятием.


Нет, согласно восприятию (как феномен) Земля плоская, и она действительно плоская всю дорогу в буддизме, но не в науке  :Smilie:  




> Уберем логичность, непротиворечевость или цельность и получим религию или ремеслиничество, уберем подтверждаемость восприятием - философскую теорию


Буддизм - религия, в этом сомнений, вроде, нет.
В логичности и непротиворечивости не нуждается, без философских построений прекрасно себя чувствует  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (12.10.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В науке личный опыт считается субъективным и доказательством считаться не может.
> Только повторяемые, общие результаты считаются строго научными.
> В буддизме важен, напротив, личный опыт, лама не обязан быть геше


Наука разная бывает. Например, психология. Да и в более точных науках практический, личный опыт важен (вы часто воспроизводите повторяемые результаты, чтобы убедиться в их адекватности).





> Буддизм - религия, в этом сомнений, вроде, нет.


Кому как. Некоторым и физика - это религия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм - религия, в этом сомнений, вроде, нет.


"Буддизм - религия", это один из мифов, которые поют о буддизме пропитыми голосами бездворные барды последние лет эдак двести, сменившие сладкозвучных сказочников менестрелей, на развалинах империй запада.

Наука же, это не только самогон физикализма, пришедший на замену опиуму для народа, но вокруг бутля с этим ядрёным пойлом раскинулись просторы гуманитарных сфер, наполненные не только парами сего сурогата.

----------

Константин Первый (20.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> "Буддизм - религия", это один из мифов, которые поют о буддизме пропитыми голосами бездворные барды последние лет эдак двести, сменившие сладкозвучных сказочников менестрелей, на развалинах империй запада.
> 
> Наука же, это не только самогон физикализма, пришедший на замену опиуму для народа, но вокруг бутля с этим ядрёным пойлом раскинулись просторы гуманитарных сфер, наполненные не только парами сего сурогата.


Кармапа Ченно!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Йен

Буддизм - это sāsana. 
sāsanaṃ arahataṃ, ariyānaṃ dhammajīvinaṃ - учение архатов, благородных, живущих согласно Дхамме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Откуда же взяться субъективному идеализму, если восприятие не субъектно и не объектно (анатман)?


Так ведь ваше же бессознательное лайкает каждый ваш пост. Оно и субъект воспринимает, и объект. Наивно считать, что со стороны на этот, мягко говоря, процесс самоудовлетворения посмотреть некому...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кармапа Ченно!


Расценивать это  :Big Grin:  , как предложение обсудить русские слова используемые при переводе ? 
Какой именно палец указывает на луну? Какова длина пальца? Ширина? Есть ли маникюр? .... ?
Увольте. Луна интересней.

Предпочитаю постигать Учение Будды изнутри.
Учение Будды это Дхарма.
Будда Дхарма это - наука, внутренняя наука, (говоря современным языком) наука гуманитарная.

----------

Константин Первый (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Наука разная бывает. Например, психология.


Психология - сомнительная наука, да, настоящие врачи это психиатры, а "чистые" психологи это какая-то непонятная шелупонь без халата, научного метода и права выписывать "терки"  :Smilie: 




> Да и в более точных науках практический, личный опыт важен (вы часто воспроизводите повторяемые результаты, чтобы убедиться в их адекватности).


Личный опыт даже в антропологии уже давно "не катит", там с Маргарет Мид, например, такого дерьма все хлебнули, что больше не хочется.
Эксперименты на себе ставить - святое дело, а вот оформлять их, как личный опыт, ученым настоятельно не рекомендуется: примета плохая, публикаций в приличных изданиях не будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> "Буддизм - религия", это один из мифов... .


Ничего не понял, барды какие-то, менестрели... Мне кажется, пора закусывать!  :Smilie: 




> Наука же, это не только самогон физикализма...


Лахаим! Выдыхайте и закусывайте! Вы еще нужны этому сообществу!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ничего не понял, барды какие-то, менестрели... Мне кажется, пора закусывать! 
> 
> Лахаим! Выдыхайте и закусывайте! Вы еще нужны этому сообществу!


ни пью  :Frown: 
не пиит, лишь подражаю оным по дилетантски  :Smilie: 

Буддизм назвали "религией" извне, на западе, мифу "буддизм - религия" гдето лет двести всего лишь.

Наука это не только физикализм, есть и другие направления, вполне научные направления.

----------


## Крымский

> Буддизм назвали "религией" извне, на западе, мифу "буддизм - религия" где-то лет двести всего лишь.


Китайцы считали буддизм религией, например, буддистов как религиозные общины оформили на уровне законов и подзаконных актов, Чингисхан и мусульмане потом тоже так поступили  :Smilie: 




> Наука это не только физикализм, есть и другие направления, вполне научные направления.


Есть, конечно, но почти все они проблемные, как вышеупомянутая психология.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще складывается такое впечатления, что говоря о "научном методе", как то упускают из виду, что в разных областях науки - разные научные методы.
И даже в одной области науки, в разных её направлениях вполне могут быть - разные научные методы. В принципе новые направления так и возникают - с постановки цели\задачи и предложения метода.

Есть куча теорий "научного метода" и работа в этом направлении по "научной методологии" постоянно ведётся, как в общем, так и в каждой конкретной области науки
Это далеко не устоявшийся процесс и врядли он  когда придёт к финалу, так как такой финал будет означать либо "всё познано"(что априори научно невозможно) либо крах науки как таковой.

В буддизме также вполне есть разработанная научная методология познания, мало чем отличающаяся от принятой в западной науке, особенно гуманитарных областей, есть свой научный метод по сути всё тот же процесс: гипотеза, анализ, синтез.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Китайцы считали буддизм религией, например, буддистов как религиозные общины оформили на уровне законов и подзаконных актов, Чингисхан и мусульмане потом тоже так поступили


Ну опять же игра возможных переводов слов. 
Откуда там наше понятие "религия" ?
Что там тогда было - "наука" ?

(для тех мусульман: буддизм был это - _ширк_ самой крайней\последней степени, хуже уже некуда.
 , всё что не признаёт Единого Бога и не имеет Единой Книги это - ширк)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну опять же игра возможных переводов слов. 
> Откуда там наше понятие "религия" ?


А наше и не нужно! Если мусульмане одинаково оформили буддистов и христиан, как иноверцев, например,
то вполне очевидно о чем идет речь  :Smilie:  




> Для тех мусульман: буддизм это - _ширк_ , всё что не признаёт Единого Бога и не имеет Единой Книги это - ширк


Нет, конечно. Буддисты на мусульманских территориях традиционно считались "Людьми Книги", были зимми и платили религиозный налог, как иноверцы.
Это все документами подкреплено, трудно будет оспорить.

----------


## Крымский

> В буддизме также вполне есть разработанная научная методология познания, мало чем отличающаяся от принятой в западной науке, особенно гуманитарных областей, есть свой научный метод по сути всё тот же процесс: гипотеза, анализ, синтез.


В буддийской философии, скорее. Вы же знак равенства между христианством и христианской философией не ставите, вот и в буддизме такого не наблюдается.
Религии вычисляют по культовым сооружениям, общинам, обрядам и ритуалам, налоги на философов это не интересно, с них взять нечего, а вот монастырь - совсем другое дело!  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А наше и не нужно! Если мусульмане одинаково оформили буддистов и христиан, как иноверцев, например,
> то вполне очевидно о чем идет речь


А "наука" там что было ?

В Европе разделение на "науку" и "религию" начало происходить лишь с 17 века. Вообще это странное явление, что сейчас есть "наука" и "религия", вообще не свойственное другим культурам (пока колонизаторы не занесут). И далеко не факт, что такое разделение сохраниться в будущем.

Причём Аристотель както в "науку" попадает. Наверно потому что "ваше"
 а Будда, Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Дигнана, Дхармакирти, и др., каким то чудным образом это "религия"  :Smilie: 
Типа не "ваше" ? Так и не надо в "религию" писать.  
В буддизме есть научный метод не менее научный чем в "науке", о чём на предыдущей странице написал:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post833348

Ещё один вопрос:

А Вы верующий прихожанин религии "буддизм" ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В буддийской философии, скорее. Вы же знак равенства между христианством и христианской философией не ставите, вот и в буддизме такого не наблюдается.


Почему не ставлю - ставлю. 




> Религии вычисляют по культовым сооружениям, общинам, обрядам и ритуалам, налоги на философов это не интересно, с них взять нечего, а вот монастырь - совсем другое дело!


Опять же это всё чисто "христианский" внешний взгляд со стороны.

А чем университеты, студенческие сообщества, общежития, уставы, кафедры, церемониал и т.д. - отличаются, что как "религия" не вычисляются ?
(буддийские вихары кстати тож традиционно налогами не облагаются, а государством и\или власть\деньги-имущими поддерживаются)

На Будда Дхарму тупо ярлык  наклеен - "религия".

----------


## Крымский

> А "наука" там что было ?


Была философия вполне себе на основе переводов Аристотеля на арабский, с которых сделаны большинство современных переводов на европейские языки.
Называлась, что характерно, "фалсафа". Соответственно "наука" натурально античная у них была.
Потом завязали с этим, оставили только "исламские науки": калам(теология) и фикх(право)  :Smilie: 
Современное понимание науки полностью западное, ничем не отличается вообще, мне кажется. 




> В Европе разделение на "науку" и "религию" начало происходить лишь с 17 века.


Да, проблемы христиан, а у мусульман к этому времени все рухнуло уже, консервативная реформация повсеместно победила.




> Причём Аристотель както в "науку" попадает.


В философию и историю философии  :Smilie: 




> Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Дигнана, Дхармакирти,.... каким чудным образом это "религия".


Философия и история философии + религия, да




> В буддизме есть научный метод не менее научный чем в "науке"...


В буддийской философии  :Smilie: 
Буддизм и без философии отлично справляется, как религиям и положено.
Есть философия - прекрасно, нет - ничего страшного, обряды, ритуалы и молитвы не прекратятся.




> А Вы верующий прихожанин религии "буддизм" ?


Нет, держу графу "Традиция" пустой  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, держу графу "Традиция" пустой


И я нет, хоть и графа заполнена.

Ну вот Вы уже и некую "философию" от некоего "буддизма" отделили. НО опять же - это взгляд со стороны, через призму своей культуры, чисто наложенные штампы, кальки.
В буддизме же есть как и своё самоназвание (не имеющее ничего общего с "религия", ни со значением данного слова, ни с понятием противопоставляемым "науке"), так и своё деление "предметов" или "дисциплин" входящих в область данной науки. 

А, что вообще за "буддизм" остаётся если убрать все буддийские предметы\дисциплины, где то такой можно увидеть ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

На самом деле, есть несколько народов, у которых лишь название осталось что они бауддха (буддисты). Причём такие есть, как на севере Индий (как в Индии так и в Пакистане), так и в Индонезии.
С "религии" либо лишь обычное\адатное право да народные праздники, либо некоторые из них уже мусульмане по религии, но всё равно бауддха  :Smilie: 

Это всё ещё другая культура и цивилизация, чтоб "европейскими" штампами мерять. Не говоря уже о том, какой она была ещё относительно - совсем недавно. Не происходило там разделение на ""науку"" и ""религию"", ну не сложилось так исторически, что поделаешь. 
Но были науки "внешние" и были науки "внутренние", соответственно занимающиеся внешним и внутренним миром ( некое противопоставление науки было с ремёслами\искусствами)
Всё ещё немного живой осколок античного мира, чудом дошедший практически до наших дней и растающий на наших глазах, буддийская наука, культура  и цивилизация. (имхо: хотя есть шанс, что буддийская "внутренняя" наука останется, именно как - наука)

----------


## Крымский

> В буддизме же есть как и своё самоназвание (не имеющее ничего общего с "религия", ни со значением данного слова, ни с понятием противопоставляемым "науке"), так и своё деление "предметов" или "дисциплин" входящих в область данной науки.


На здоровье! Религиозные науки, религиозная философия - никого такое не беспокоит, везде есть.
У мусульман калам, фикх и куча всего еще, у иудеев каббала, у христиан схоластика, у буддистов такого тоже навалом.




> А, что вообще за "буддизм" остаётся если убрать все буддийские предметы\дисциплины, где то такой можно увидеть?


Народный буддизм? Да повсеместно среди мирян. Остается религия семьи, которая не нуждается в отдельном изучении философии, буддисты "по рождению" в массе своей не склонны к занятиям буддийской философией, извините. Ничего вам из философских штудий процитировать не смогут, что не помешает им оставаться практикующими буддистами и частью сангхи.

----------


## Крымский

> Почему не ставлю - ставлю.


А вы не ставьте, церковь и наука не ставят и вам не следует  :Smilie: 
Увлечение философией христианам не предписано, как и буддистам, это факультатив.




> А чем университеты, студенческие сообщества, общежития, уставы, кафедры, церемониал и т.д. - отличаются, что как "религия" не вычисляются ?


Дык, не поклоняются там и не жертвуют на регулярной основе, а учатся временно.
У наемных служащих учатся причем, что для налоговых органов крайне важный знак  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На здоровье! Религиозные науки, религиозная философия - никого такое не беспокоит, везде есть.
> У мусульман калам, фикх и куча всего еще, у иудеев каббала, у христиан схоластика, у буддистов такого тоже навалом.


Чё там у мусульман, иудеев, христиан - это их личное дело. Согласны что на них их же "порождения" ярлык "религия" навешивают или сами себя так называют - ну и ладно.

Буддисты же себя так не называют.
Даже самые лояльные к таким западным обзываниям, говорят, что в буддизме есть и наука и "религия"(зачастую подразумевая под "религией" просто свою родную культуру)
Большинство же, как буддийских наставников, так и просто буддистов называют своё учение - дхарма или сасана. 
И молоденькая порождённая христианством западная наука также должна  понять, что буддизм это не религия.




> Народный буддизм? Да повсеместно среди мирян. Остается религия семьи, которая не нуждается в отдельном изучении философии, буддисты "по рождению" в массе своей не склонны к занятиям буддийской философией, извините. Ничего вам из философских штудий процитировать не смогут, что не помешает им оставаться практикующими буддистами и частью сангхи.


Не может быть практикующего буддиста и не знакомого с теми частями Дхармы (дисциплинами буддийской науки), что он практикует.
В массе же своей и образованный нерелигиозный "европеец" знает только то что ему по жизни нужно и в рамках своей специализации. 

(ну а "философия" в таком схоластическом смысле - это опять же не в тему, в буддизме нет и философии отдельной от практики, буддизм это практическая наука)))

----------


## Крымский

> Буддисты же себя так не называют.


Далай Лама называет, например, когда он перестал быть буддистом?  :Smilie: 

A Collaboration Between Science and Religion, by His Holiness Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama



> For that reason I have been encouraging scientists to examine advanced Tibetan spiritual practitioners, to see what effects of their spiritual practice might be of benefit to others, outside the religious context.


Как вы для себя такое объясняете? Думаете, он недостаточно хорошо разбирается, что и как в буддизме называется? Не понимает, что такое "религиозный контекст"?  :Smilie: 




> Не может быть практикующего буддиста и не знакомого с теми частями Дхармы (дисциплинами буддийской науки), что он практикует.


С чего вы это взяли? Как предлагаете проверять?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Далай Лама называет, например, когда он перестал быть буддистом?


Про самых лояльных вроде написал.
Кюндюн много чего делает для сохранения Дхармы, именно для сохранения буддизма как науки.

Уже и спать пора  :Smilie: 
Последний вопрос:
А Вам оно зачем:
зачем нужна  ещё одна религия ?
зачем убеждать, что буддизм религия ?

(вот я например (как думаю и Далай Лама) не хочу чтоб появлялись "верующие прихожане новообразованной религии "буддизм"", это ни людям склонным к религии но выросшим в другой культуре, ни их близким - пользы не принесёт, и Будда Дхарму - исказит)

----------


## Крымский

> Про самых лояльных вроде написал.


Ну, вот один из лидеров буддистов называет буддизм религией постоянно, не морщится и не краснеет при этом.
Почему вы считаете себя "святее Папы Римского"? Мне кажется это странным.




> А Вам оно зачем:
> зачем нужна  ещё одна религия ?
> зачем убеждать, что буддизм религия ?


Пытаюсь вам помочь, вы ложные суждения упорно распространяете, а это не очень хорошо, мне кажется.

----------


## Aion

> Расценивать это  , как предложение обсудить русские слова используемые при переводе ? 
> Какой именно палец указывает на луну? Какова длина пальца? Ширина? Есть ли маникюр? .... ?
> Увольте. Луна интересней.
> 
> Предпочитаю постигать Учение Будды изнутри.
> Учение Будды это Дхарма.
> Будда Дхарма это - наука, внутренняя наука, (говоря современным языком) наука гуманитарная.


Прибежище в науке принимали?

----------


## Монферран

> Откуда же взяться субъективному идеализму, если восприятие не субъектно и не объектно (анатман)?


Субъективность удерживается неспособностью перейти от исследования границ потока сознания к полной неопределенности сознания, идеям о навигации в облаке тегов. Различные потоки видятся как независимые друг от друга, и кажется доступным для рассмотрения только один, “свой”, поток. О прочих потоках можно предположительно узнать посредством каких-то сверхспособностей. Идея Татхагаты кажется слишком абстрактной. Идея иллюзорности времени видится небуддийской, поскольку нет на нее прямых указаний. Вот приблизительные подоплеки того, почему так трудно отказаться от идеи влияния на тот или иной поток. Раз нельзя реально повлиять на “других”, столкнуть потоки - значит идея рассмотрения киномехаником пленки с фильмом может относиться только к пленке одного потока.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Прибежище в науке принимали?


Да, в Дхарме.

И если например будут действительно решены так называемые трудные проблемы сознания, решены в сторону того что ум порождается мозгом, то как буддист отброшу уверенность в перерождениях.

----------

Aion (13.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Субъективность удерживается неспособностью перейти от исследования границ потока сознания к полной неопределенности сознания, идеям о навигации в облаке тегов. Различные потоки видятся как независимые друг от друга, и кажется доступным для рассмотрения только один, “свой”, поток. *О прочих потоках можно предположительно узнать посредством каких-то сверхспособностей.* Идея Татхагаты кажется слишком абстрактной. Идея иллюзорности времени видится небуддийской, поскольку нет на нее прямых указаний. Вот приблизительные подоплеки того, почему так трудно отказаться от идеи влияния на тот или иной поток. Раз нельзя реально повлиять на “других”, столкнуть потоки - значит идея рассмотрения киномехаником пленки с фильмом может относиться только к пленке одного потока.


Дхармакирти Saṃtānātarasiddhināmaprakaraṇa "Обоснование чужих потоков" (в варианте перевода на русский язык "Обоснование чужой одушевленности")

и без никаких сверхспособностей. вполне хватает имеющихся данных, постановки вопроса, анализа, синтеза.

----------


## Aion

> Да, в Дхарме.
> 
> И если например будут действительно решены так называемые трудные проблемы сознания, решены в сторону того что ум порождается мозгом, то как буддист отброшу уверенность в перерождениях.


С Дхармой понятно, это парадигма, но что тогда (с научной точки зрения) из себя представляют другие элементы Прибежища?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С Дхармой понятно, это парадигма, но что тогда (с научной точки зрения) из себя представляют другие элементы Прибежища?


Исследуйте.

Начав например с того, а что вообще понимается под экзотическим использованием русского слова "прибежище"
Приведено достаточно аналогий с тем что "принимаются "прибежища"" - в судебной системе, законодательной, правоохранительной, .... в экономике, в медицине ... чтоб понять что "принятие "прибежища"" например по смыслу отличается от узко религиозных действий по типу христианского крещения. Охват шире.

----------


## Aion

> Исследуйте.
> 
> Начав например с того, а что вообще понимается под экзотическим использованием русского слова "прибежище"
> Приведено достаточно аналогий с тем что "принимаются "прибежища"" - в судебной системе, законодательной, правоохранительной, .... в экономике, в медицине ... чтоб понять что "принятие "прибежища"" например по смыслу отличается от узко религиозных действий по типу христианского крещения. Охват шире.


Так это вы должны исследовать, я к науке скептически отношусь, ибо ещё будучи студентом был озадачен тем, что отечественная версия физики (тогда она ещё была) существенно отличается от западной)

----------

Ассаджи (13.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

P.S. Что касается процедуры Прибежища (пережитой), терзают меня смутные сомнения, делиться которыми в сети либо реале не рискну...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так ведь ваше же бессознательное лайкает каждый ваш пост. Оно и субъект воспринимает, и объект. Наивно считать, что со стороны на этот, мягко говоря, процесс самоудовлетворения посмотреть некому...


Это Вы в упрек Монферрану?  :Smilie:  Ну пообщайтесь с ним непосредственно. Прежде чем кого-то в шизофрении обличать, убедитесь, что это не Ваши комплексы  :Smilie: 

А я обсуждал вопрос того, что йогачара не имеет отношения к субъективному идеализму, поскольку не предполагает проекций индивидуальных умов, а указывает на индивидуальность (т.е. субъектность) как на такую же проекцию ума, как и объектность. Что же касается споров между йогачарой и мадъямакой, то это не споры реально существующих школ, учителей или учеников, а методика преодоления заблуждений. В той же степени, как критика хинаяны махаяной - это не огульная критика неких школ, а вполне методичное наставление тем, кто почему-то думает, что постигнув анатта можно освободить себя прекращением себя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2019), Монферран (13.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Нехорошо упрекать в шизе. У кого-то, понимаш беда, а тут еще и того... :Mad: 
Но это не упреки... Это лайкопереживание.

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Дхармакирти Saṃtānātarasiddhināmaprakaraṇa "Обоснование чужих потоков" (в варианте перевода на русский язык "Обоснование чужой одушевленности")
> 
> и без никаких сверхспособностей. вполне хватает имеющихся данных, постановки вопроса, анализа, синтеза.


Тем не менее, даже будучи хорошо знакомыми с этим трактатом и многими другими, исследователи наклеивают ярлык идеализм. Я написал о возможных причинах, имея в виду и то, что Вы написали.

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Это Вы в упрек Монферрану?  Ну пообщайтесь с ним непосредственно. Прежде чем кого-то в шизофрении обличать, убедитесь, что это не Ваши комплексы


Это я вам. Каково это, когда каждый ваш пост некто, отличный от вас лайкает с завидным постоянством?

----------


## Монферран

> Это я вам. Каково это, когда каждый ваш пост некто, отличный от вас лайкает с завидным постоянством?


Я Вам скажу свою версию. Очень удобно находить и открывать свои сравнительно недавние сообщения, если все они помечены и собраны в список меток. Кроме того, среди лайков иногда оказываются сообщения прошлых лет, чтобы не особенно привязываться ко всяким иллюзорным определениям - давно/недавно. Было, значит было. Или точнее, прямо сейчас видно, где всё ясно, а где - возникает какое-то сомнение.

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это вы должны исследовать, я к науке скептически отношусь, ибо ещё будучи студентом был озадачен тем, что отечественная версия физики (тогда она ещё была) существенно отличается от западной)


Меня тож попустило, когда узнал что любой язык(на котором говорят)) можно описывать разнообразнейшими способами, и все эти способы не только будут правильными, но это подчас и необходимо для выполнения разных поставленных задач и целей.
При этом часто: и разными способами\методами можно решить одну и ту же задачу, и одним и тем же способом\методом можно решать разные задачи.

Так что - пусть будет  много "физик", "мир" же разнообразен и полностью не охватится ни одной, ни двумя ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это я вам. Каково это, когда каждый ваш пост некто, отличный от вас лайкает с завидным постоянством?


Каких только не бывает кармических связей. Мы недавно встретились с Монферраном в Питере, пообщались за чаем-кофе, получил от него в подарок книгу. Называть кого-то своим альтер эго - значит любить свое эго больше, чем оно того заслуживает  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (14.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Субъективность удерживается неспособностью перейти от исследования границ потока сознания к полной неопределенности сознания, идеям о навигации в облаке тегов. Различные потоки видятся как независимые друг от друга, и кажется доступным для рассмотрения только один, “свой”, поток. О прочих потоках можно предположительно узнать посредством каких-то сверхспособностей. Идея Татхагаты кажется слишком абстрактной. Идея иллюзорности времени видится небуддийской, поскольку нет на нее прямых указаний. Вот приблизительные подоплеки того, почему так трудно отказаться от идеи влияния на тот или иной поток. Раз нельзя реально повлиять на “других”, столкнуть потоки - значит идея рассмотрения киномехаником пленки с фильмом может относиться только к пленке одного потока.


Ваша ситуация нетипична, немногие готовы войти в положение  :Smilie: 

"Я" - рядовой образ, которому придается выдающееся значение. Если существо никогда не имело этого образа, оно не будет его обнаруживать ни внутренне, ни внешне. Можно ли тогда называть это "существом"? Да, если цепляние возникает. Но это не решить умозрительно. Нужно исследовать цепляние. И когда видно: вот - цепляние за "я", а вот - цепляние за чувственные удовольствия без образа "себя", тогда вопрос больше не возникает. Не в чем сомневаться, не о чем размышлять.

Когда же образ "себя" исследован, легко обнаружить этот образ как спроецированным (вроде того, как в облаке можно увидеть форму зайца), так и актуальным (как вырывается рыба из рук, цепляясь за свою самоидентичность и свободу).

Не следует полагать безосновательно, что цепляние за "себя" центральное и неизбежное. Легко увидеть случаи поведения вне образа "себя", когда образ "себя" никак не участвует в мотивации, в действии. Мы называем такое искренней щедростью, искренней бескорыстностью. Но так же легко и запутаться, принимая за искреннюю мотивацию замаскированные эгоистические мотивы. 

Поэтому не стоит все превращать в схемы и формулы. Мудрость - видеть как есть, а не угадывать правила и исключения.

----------

Монферран (14.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Образ себя вспыхивает во время чтения, когда вдруг становится неясно, но любопытно: это сейчас в этой фразе мне сказано, или это так вообще обстоят дела. Данный пост любопытен тем, что можно перечитать его заново, убедившись, что он о том, как вообще обстоят дела, включая и нетипичную ситуацию.

Эгоистический мотив при вхождении в ситуацию - жажда понимания, с помощью которого можно хакнуть реальность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тем не менее, даже будучи хорошо знакомыми с этим трактатом и многими другими, исследователи наклеивают ярлык идеализм. Я написал о возможных причинах, имея в виду и то, что Вы написали.


Да, каким то образом "ярлыки" гуляют перекочёвывая из одного текста (статьи, монографии,...) в другой, практически на грани неосознанности и зачастую чисто по "так принято".
Опубликованные теории в первых частях сборника "Новое в зарубежной лингвистике" (1960-70гг) и сейчас переподносятся  со штампом именно "новое в лингвистике".
Квантовой физике уже добрые сто (100) лет, а штамп "по данным новейших современных исследований" кочует из первых публикаций.
Давно уже известно о предвзятом изложении "индийских философий" индуистскими учёными последователями адвайта веданты первыми начавшими знакомить западный мир с данной тематикой, а навешенные "ярлыки" и так уже принятые "штампы" всё кочуют из одного нового текста(статьи, монографии,..) в другой.

Вот сколько человек прочтя данное сообщение согласится с тем, что работы Дхармакирти составлены в системе Саутрантика (система Сутр Агам (санскритского параллельного аналога палийских Сутт Никай)), а не навесит по штампу "так уже принято" ярлык Йогачара(система Асанги-Майтреи, система Махаяны)  ?

(то же и штамп "буддизм-религия")

----------


## Монферран

Нужно согласиться, что имеет место ревностное отношение к системе Саутрантика. Лично мне безразлична карта с подобными названиями систем, позволяющая ориентироваться в многообразии направлений. В этом отношении я как пятиклассник, который на уроках географии не запоминает информации о полезных ископаемых в разных районах мира. Хочется чему-то научиться, поэтому мне не важно, к какой системе например относится паринишпанна – паратантра – парикальпита. Это йогачара? Да какая разница? Очень удобный инструмент. Тот исследователь, который подозревает некий ограниченный солипсизм для произведения когнитивных объектов, до тех пор пока рассмотрение алаявиджняны не сменится зерцалоподобным рассмотрением, скорее всего не умеет пользоваться инструментом, а мне бы хотелось научиться им пользоваться.

----------


## Won Soeng

Методы следует применять сообразно своим инструментам, но методы переплетаются и оттого возникают споры.
Поэтому так важны линии передачи методов, чтобы не было компиляции на случайной основе - что подвернулось, то и включили.

----------

Монферран (14.10.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Личный опыт даже в антропологии уже давно "не катит", там с Маргарет Мид, например, такого дерьма все хлебнули, что больше не хочется.
> Эксперименты на себе ставить - святое дело, а вот оформлять их, как личный опыт, ученым настоятельно не рекомендуется: примета плохая, публикаций в приличных изданиях не будет


Да вполне себе можно оформлять, если процесс и результат воспроизводим и наблюдаем не только на себе любимом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Я Вам скажу свою версию.


Какая ещё своя версия? Своей версии даже у Won Soeng-а нет. Вам, стало быть, всё равно, что все видят более правдоподобную картину, чем небывалые кармические связи, сославшись на которые эго Won Soengа вдруг аж три раза подряд лайкнуло посты Монферрана и объяснило свою прошлую и, надо полагать, будущую безответность банальным дефицитом либидо, которого и на эго-то нехватает. Так что там идея анатмана говорит о  статусе альтер эго, если эго пусто?  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая ещё своя версия? Своей версии даже у Won Soeng-а нет. Вам, стало быть, всё равно, что все видят более правдоподобную картину, чем небывалые кармические связи, сославшись на которые эго Won Soengа вдруг аж три раза подряд лайкнуло посты Монферрана и объяснило свою прошлую и, надо полагать, будущую безответность банальным дефицитом либидо, которого и на эго-то нехватает. Так что там идея анатмана говорит о  статусе альтер эго, если эго пусто?


Осеннее обострение. С чего еще Вам столько дерзить  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (14.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> В науке личный опыт считается субъективным и доказательством считаться не может.
> Только повторяемые, общие результаты считаются строго научными.


Речь не только про личный опыт, а про повторяемость и наблюдаемость результата вообще. Например, следуя Дхамме Будды люди начинают проявлять меньше злобы и жажды, меньше цепляния и привязанностей, щедрость и нравственность - наблюдаемый и повторяемый результат. Или оставляют мирскую жизнь, становятся бхиккху и соблюдают обеты - так же вполне наблюдаемый и повторяемый результат. Главная проблема здесь, как и в науке - это правильно поставить эксперимент, суметь правильно зафиксировать его результаты и правильно эти результаты интерпретировать. Или, попросту говоря, знать куда и как смотреть и что искать.




> Буддизм - религия, в этом сомнений, вроде, нет. В логичности и непротиворечивости не нуждается, без философских построений прекрасно себя чувствует


Буддизм невозможен без философской части ровно по той же причине, что и наука: без правильной и полной философской основы невозможно правильно интерпретировать воспринимаемое. И ровно так же Буддизм, как и наука, невозможен без подтверждения экспериментом: не будет уверенности в реальной истинности философской основы. Без философской основы и без ее подтверждения опытом нет реального познания действительности.

К религии Буддизм относят в основном по-традиции, из-за наличия в философской основе иных миров, перерождений, разного рода существ и т. п. "мистики".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Какая ещё своя версия? Своей версии даже у Won Soeng-а нет. Вам, стало быть, всё равно, что все видят более правдоподобную картину, чем небывалые кармические связи, сославшись на которые эго Won Soengа вдруг аж три раза подряд лайкнуло посты Монферрана и объяснило свою прошлую и, надо полагать, будущую безответность банальным дефицитом либидо, которого и на эго-то нехватает. Так что там идея анатмана говорит о  статусе альтер эго, если эго пусто?


В плане сближения и наведения мостов взаимопонимания, я хочу сообщить Вам о том, что всегда готов выслушать Вашу версию происходящего. И если понадобится, неоднократно уточненную версию. И пусть это не покажется желанием выглядеть nice. Я в курсе того, что Вы сейчас чувствуете, и Вас просто обязательно нужно внимательно выслушать. Можете разобрать любого участника на атомы, на все дхармы, какие только знает абхидхарма и наука в духе Юнга. Выявивите подноготную мотивов и душевного состояния любого участника, снимите тяжесть с души. Только постарайтесь сделать это обстоятельно, чтобы даже люди средних способностей могли понять Ваш подход и метод исследования.

----------


## Крымский

> Например, следуя Дхамме Будды люди начинают проявлять меньше злобы и жажды, меньше цепляния и привязанностей, щедрость и нравственность - наблюдаемый и повторяемый результат.


Есть данные количественных исследований? Поделитесь?




> Или, попросту говоря, знать куда и как смотреть и что искать.


В социальных науках все сложнее, там эксперименты повторять труднее.




> Буддизм невозможен без философской части ровно по той же причине, что и наука: без правильной и полной философской основы невозможно правильно интерпретировать воспринимаемое.


И с ней не особо возможно! Поэтому такого требования нет и институтов проверки тоже, вроде, нет  :Smilie: 




> К религии Буддизм относят в основном по-традиции, из-за наличия в философской основе иных миров, перерождений, разного рода существ и т. п. "мистики".


По форме регистрации общин и режиму налогообложения, конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Да вполне себе можно оформлять, если процесс и результат воспроизводим и наблюдаем не только на себе любимом.


А тогда это не личный опыт уже, а "научный эксперимент на себе" как раз, да  :Smilie: 
Сашу Шульгина знаете, например? Он в PiHKAL наглядно показывает, чем одно от другого отличается.

----------


## Aion

> В плане сближения и наведения мостов взаимопонимания, я хочу сообщить Вам о том, что всегда готов выслушать Вашу версию происходящего. И если понадобится, неоднократно уточненную версию. И пусть это не покажется желанием выглядеть nice. Я в курсе того, что Вы сейчас чувствуете, и Вас просто обязательно нужно внимательно выслушать. Можете разобрать любого участника на атомы, на все дхармы, какие только знает абхидхарма и наука в духе Юнга. Выявивите подноготную мотивов и душевного состояния любого участника, снимите тяжесть с души. Только постарайтесь сделать это обстоятельно, чтобы даже люди средних способностей могли понять Ваш подход и метод исследования.


Если вы действительно в курсе, что я чувствую, что вас нет, откуда взяться тяжести? Анатман же...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если вы действительно в курсе, что я чувствую, что вас нет, откуда взяться тяжести? Анатман же...


Вы ошибаетесь.
Сир Монферран и уважаемый Won Soeng  - это действительно разные люди.

----------


## Aion

> Вы ошибаетесь.
> Сир Монферран и уважаемый Won Soeng  - это действительно разные люди.


Разумеется, разные: один субъект, другой объект. Но дело в том, что разными люди только снаружи кажутся, а внутри-то что?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разумеется, разные: один субъект, другой объект. Но дело в том, чо разными люди только снаружи кажутся, а внутри-то что?


Нет, внутри  шри Монферран имеет определённые познания коих нет у уважаемого Won Soeng

При тождестве способности знать (коей обладают все существа (речь не о мыслительных способностях)), существа разнятся содержимым своих умов, и даже Будды разнятся различными качествами.

Как впрочем, и каждое существо, и каждый Будда, разнятся и каждый своим окружением.

Вот и такое вот оно, буддийское анатман

----------


## Aion

> Нет, внутри  шри Монферран имеет определённые познания коих нет у уважаемого Won Soeng


Внутри что у шри, что у уважаемого, что у кого-бы то ни было, та самая пустота, откуда и куда всё движется.  Идея анатмана как раз в этом и заключается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Внутри что у шри, что у уважаемого, что у кого-бы то ни было, та самая пустота, откуда и куда всё движется.  Идея анатмана как раз в этом и заключается.


Нет пустоты, ни внутри кого, ни во вне.
Вообще нет пустоты.

Пустотность это отсутствие гдето или в чёмто того чего там нет или этому не присуще. 
Но это никак не значит что например в комнате пустой от слона вообще ничего нет.
Как и не значит, что если нечто пусто от не присущих этому свойств, качеств и характеристик - оно пусто и от присущих.

Всё пусто от иного, но не от присущих свойств, качеств и характеристик.

Вот такая вот именно буддийская шунйата

----------


## Aion

> Нет пустоты, ни внутри кого, ни во вне.
> Вообще нет пустоты.


Про архетипы почитайте и поймёте, что такое действительная, а не номинальная пустота.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про архетипы почитайте и поймёте, что такое действительная, а не номинальная пустота.


Зачем мне обязательно читать про архетипы чтоб понять буддийское учение о шунйата, я не психолог и тем более не последователь уважаемого Юнга.

Архетипы это культурно обусловленное.
Юнговские архетипы, это даже не присущее всем людям, ибо например есть народ пирахан.
Да и существа это не только люди.

----------

Фил (15.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Внутри что у шри, что у уважаемого, что у кого-бы то ни было, та самая пустота, откуда и куда всё движется.


Если я посчитал правильно, то в этом предложении содержится 8 утверждений о наличии самосущности, без которых оно не имеет смысла: внутри, шри, некто уважаемый, кто-то, пустота, откуда, куда, направленное движение.




> Идея анатмана как раз в этом и заключается.


Хм...

----------

Won Soeng (15.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Внутри что у шри, что у уважаемого, что у кого-бы то ни было, та самая пустота, откуда и куда всё движется. * Идея анатмана как раз в этом и заключается*.


Действительно: 
Хм...


Анатман это отрицание независмого обособленного самосуществования.
Причём - всё анатман. Нет ничего, что независимо обособлено существует само по себе. Всё пусто от этого.
Хотя при желании конечно можно и некоей "пустоте" приписать качества атман.

----------


## Won Soeng

> От жирных пальцев грязный след 
> Достиг идеи анатмана
> Без обострения поэт
> Как Won Soeng без Монферрана


То есть будете упорствовать в глупой дерзости, да?

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Действительно: 
> Хм...
> 
> 
> Анатман это отрицание независмого обособленного самосуществования.
> Причём - всё анатман. Нет ничего, что независимо обособлено существует само по себе. Всё пусто от этого.
> Хотя при желании конечно можно и некоей "пустоте" приписать качества атман.


Предлагаю исключить слово "отрицание". Отрицание - это умозрительное рассудочное действие. 
Анатман это обусловленность возникновения и прекращения.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Предлагаю исключить слово "отрицание". Отрицание - это умозрительное рассудочное действие. 
> Анатман это обусловленность возникновения и прекращения.


Чисто грамматически:
ан - атман 
"ан" приставка отрицания, указующая на отсутствие. 
назальный вставлен какраз чтоб не получилось двойного отрицания, чтоб не получилось именно утверждения четого обратного (обратно тождественного)  атману.

----------


## Монферран

> Предлагаю исключить слово "отрицание". Отрицание - это умозрительное рассудочное действие. 
> Анатман это обусловленность возникновения и прекращения.


Исключение - той же природы, что и отрицание. 
Если Вы видите не умозрительно, то и можете показать не умозрительно.
Сказать обусловленность возникновения и прекращения - это умозрительное рассудочное действие.
И поэтому собеседник недоумевает, а что собственно не так с рассудочным?

----------


## Aion

> Зачем мне обязательно читать про архетипы чтоб понять буддийское учение о шунйата, я не психолог и тем более не последователь уважаемого Юнга.
> 
> Архетипы это культурно обусловленное.
> Юнговские архетипы, это даже не присущее всем людям, ибо например есть народ пирахан.
> Да и существа это не только люди.


Ну конечно, мать только у народа пирахан бывает, у других народов нет такого архетипа, а у букашек вообще всё по-другому, они от сырости родятся)

----------


## Aion

> То есть будете упорствовать в глупой дерзости, да?


Кто бы говорил...

----------


## Aion

> Действительно: 
> Хм...
> 
> 
> Анатман это отрицание независмого обособленного самосуществования.
> Причём - всё анатман. Нет ничего, что независимо обособлено существует само по себе. Всё пусто от этого.
> Хотя при желании конечно можно и некоей "пустоте" приписать качества атман.


Архетипы сами по себе и вне перетекания друг в друга не существуют, это психический "осадок". И уж никаким боком им качество атман не приписывается. А что это за качество, кстати?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто бы говорил...


Хорошо, не будем увлекаться одергиваниями. Я верю, что Вы видите для себя основания, чтобы иметь ко мне некую претензию. Так в чем же конкретно Ваша претензия? Давайте разберем ее без смутных метафор, прямо и ясно. Озвучьте свой вопрос.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чисто грамматически:
> ан - атман 
> "ан" приставка отрицания, указующая на отсутствие. 
> назальный вставлен какраз чтоб не получилось двойного отрицания, чтоб не получилось именно утверждения четого обратного (обратно тождественного)  атману.


Хорошо, к граматическому разбору вопросов нет. Для Вас анатман это чисто граматическая конструкция или за ней есть что-то конкретное?

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Исключение - той же природы, что и отрицание. 
> Если Вы видите не умозрительно, то и можете показать не умозрительно.
> Сказать обусловленность возникновения и прекращения - это умозрительное рассудочное действие.
> И поэтому собеседник недоумевает, а что собственно не так с рассудочным?


Сказать можно на основе умозрительного представления и на основе исследованного и изученного возникновения всех явлений рассудка и нерассудочного.
Пока человек не умеет исследовать явления, не распознает их, он может иметь убежденность, что вся Дхарма - это нечто умозрительное.

Но Вы прекрасно можете исследовать, как эти самые буквы на экране пробуждают в уме осмысленные образы и представления. Это не требует особых знаний или способностей или даже особенных усилий. Все необходимое Вы уже знаете, умеете и не нуждаетесь в дополнительном освоении.

Начиная с этого Вы уже понимаете принцип исследования и просто углубляетесь в матрики абхидхармы (основы памятования). И вдруг понимаете: никаких секретов не было и нет. Вот - правильное внимание.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Озвучьте свой вопрос.


Ок.  Не могу понять: три ваших самовозникших лайка посвящены трикайе либо трем драгоценностям?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ок.  Не могу понять: три ваших самовозникших лайка посвящены трикайе либо трем драгоценностям?


Попробуйте задать вопрос прямо, в терминах обычных людей, общающихся на форуме.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Попробуйте задать вопрос прямо, в терминах обычных людей, общающихся на форуме.


Задавал,  см., вразумительного ответа ни от вас, ни от Монферрана, который зачем-то тоже пытался ответить, так и не услышал. Терзают меня смутные сомнения...

----------


## Монферран

> Сказать можно на основе умозрительного представления и на основе исследованного и изученного возникновения всех явлений рассудка и нерассудочного.
> Пока человек не умеет исследовать явления, не распознает их, он может иметь убежденность, что вся Дхарма - это нечто умозрительное.
> 
> Но Вы прекрасно можете исследовать, как эти самые буквы на экране пробуждают в уме осмысленные образы и представления. Это не требует особых знаний или способностей или даже особенных усилий. Все необходимое Вы уже знаете, умеете и не нуждаетесь в дополнительном освоении.
> 
> Начиная с этого Вы уже понимаете принцип исследования и просто углубляетесь в матрики абхидхармы (основы памятования). И вдруг понимаете: никаких секретов не было и нет. Вот - правильное внимание.


Вот например, какие-то явления, на которые обычно не обращаешь внимания, становятся заметными. В полной тишине можно слушать шум крови в ушах, звук вентилятора компа и случайные звуки с улицы, которые не столь часты. Можно обращать внимание на то, что взгляд как бы исходит из пещерок глазниц. Все это подчиняется единому принципу. Все это подобно скрепкам на странице вк. Все это очень "тихо", хотя и смотрится как "шумное". Форма - пустота, пустота - форма. Топот котов - тишина. Тишина - топот котов. Далеко - это близко, близко - это далеко. That kind of shit.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Задавал,  см., вразумительного ответа ни от вас, ни от Монферрана, который зачем-то тоже пытался ответить, так и не услышал. Терзают меня смутные сомнения...


Уточните, какие именно сомнения Вас терзают. Просто скажите прямо.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот например, какие-то явления, на которые обычно не обращаешь внимания, становятся заметными. В полной тишине можно слушать шум крови в ушах, звук вентилятора компа и случайные звуки с улицы, которые не столь часты. Можно обращать внимание на то, что взгляд как бы исходит из пещерок глазниц. Все это подчиняется единому принципу. Все это подобно скрепкам на странице вк. Все это очень "тихо", хотя и смотрится как "шумное". Форма - пустота, пустота - форма. Топот котов - тишина. Тишина - топот котов. Далеко - это близко, близко - это далеко. That kind of shit.


Возможно я переоцениваю доступность прозрения.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Возможно я переоцениваю доступность прозрения.


Я в предвкушении прозрения.

----------


## Aion

> Уточните, какие именно сомнения Вас терзают. Просто скажите прямо.


Не подумайте плохого, я правда толерантно отношусь к тому, каких только кармических связей не бывает. Сорри, до меня просто не сразу дошло... :Facepalm:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не подумайте плохого, я правда толерантно отношусь к тому, каких только кармических связей не бывает. Сорри, до меня просто не сразу дошло...


Просто скажите, что такого до Вас дошло и зачем к этому нужна толерантность  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Просто скажите, что такого до Вас дошло и зачем к этому нужна толерантность


 Сказал уже. Толерантность нужна не для того, чтобы вы исследовали её границы, а для  отношения к "кармическим связям" как к болезни.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сказал уже. Толерантность нужна не для того, чтобы вы исследовали её границы, а для  отношения к "кармическим связям" как к болезни.


О какой болезни Вы пишете? К каким именно кармическим связям нужно относиться как болезни, по Вашему? Зачем нужно исследовать границы толерантности? Почему бы вам прямо не сказать, что же Вы думаете. Понятным образом для всех.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хорошо, к граматическому разбору вопросов нет. Для Вас анатман это чисто граматическая конструкция или за ней есть что-то конкретное?


Ничего нет, кроме отрицания наличия присущности атман.
Не-атман вполне может подразумевать и что есть и атман, "без"-атман чисто указывает на отсутствие присущности атман без утверждения противоположного _иного_ по отношению атман. Анатман это не _иное_ атмана.

Понимание словообразования очень важно для понимания смысла индийских слов того периода, так сказать активной фазы словообразования (или можно сказать "новояза"), это нечто схожее с тем как активно образовывались новые слова в русском языке в послереволюционный период (когда смысл словестного новообразования состоял совокупности смыслов образующих слов) напр. электростанция, гидроэлектростанция, командарм, замкомвдив, вэлкаэсэм,... (или напр. близорукий из близозоркий)
 и мало схоже на то как принято образовывать новые термины в современной западной науке, являясь по отношению к этому скорее обратным, наоборотным (за исключением например способов образования терминов в химии, где зная значение каждой части образующих сложных терминов можно точно понять химический состав соединения и его природу), или как бы сказал наш друг - децкий сат (но мы : ) его отошлём например к той же химии, к той что не среднешкольная, но и отличная от средней школы в другую сторону от детского сада )

Вообще в словообразовании "атман" уже присутствует отрицание "а-тман" (изначально по смыслу получается нечто приблизительно схожее со смыслом греческого слова "а-том") и если бы там было просто второе отрицание а-а-тман, то утверждалось бы обратное атман, но в данном случае начисто отрицается такое что атман без утверждения его _иного_. И это можно понять какраз благодаря грамматике. 

Языкознание \лингвистика (или по индийски _вйакарана_(пали _бйакарана_)) единственная даршана не имеющая оппонентов в других индийских системах научной мысли, наука лежащая в основе всех остальных наук. И прежде чем изучать ещё чтото, в первую очередь изучают именно это.
Без знания хотя бы азов классической традиционной общеиндийской вйакарана (либо напр. тибетской кальки (что там насчёт китайского не знаю, чёт там возможно произошло что потом сутры сжигали, а ведь же был и Сюаньцзан )) можно как угодно понимать и трактовать _анатман, шунйата, бхава ...._ играться уже со значениями используемых вместо них русских (и не только) слов, строить всякие свои чудные теории, подгонять под уже имеющиеся на западе, и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Aion

> Понятным образом для всех.


Если вам непонятен образ из #434, у меня хорошие новости для вас. Ваш ум наелся и уснул. И снится ему идея анатмана. Значит не зря была слеплена та конфетка...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вам непонятен образ из #434, у меня хорошие новости для вас. Ваш ум наелся и уснул. И снится ему идея анатмана. Значит не зря была слеплена та конфетка...


Мне понятно, что Вы слились. Заварили кашу и испугались. И теперь мутите воду, пытаясь придать своему промаху значительный вид чего-то большего. 
Только кого Вы хотите этими мистификациями запутать?

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ничего нет, кроме отрицания наличия присущности атман.
> Не-атман вполне может подразумевать и что есть и атман, "без"-атман чисто указывает на отсутствие присущности атман без утверждения противоположного _иного_ по отношению атман. Анатман это не _иное_ атмана.
> 
> Понимание словообразования очень важно для понимания смысла индийских слов того периода, так сказать активной фазы словообразования (или можно сказать "новояза"), это нечто схожее с тем как активно образовывались новые слова в русском языке в послереволюционный период (когда смысл словестного новообразования состоял совокупности смыслов образующих слов) напр. электростанция, гидроэлектростанция, замкомвзвод, вэлкаэсэм,...
>  и мало схоже на то как принято образовывать новые термины в современной западной науке, являясь по отношению к этому скорее обратным, наоборотным (за исключением например способов образования терминов в химии, где зная значение каждой части образующих сложных терминов можно точно понять химический состав соединения и его природу), или как бы сказал наш друг - децкий сат (но мы : ) его отошлём например к той же химии, к той что не среднешкольная, но и отличная от средней школы в другую сторону от детского сада )
> 
> Вообще в словообразовании "атман" уже присутствует отрицание "а-тман" (изначально по смыслу получается нечто приблизительно схожее со смыслом греческого слова "а-том") и если бы там было просто второе отрицание а-а-тман, то утверждалось бы обратное атман, но в данном случае начисто отрицается такое что атман без утверждения его _иного_. И это можно понять какраз благодаря грамматике. 
> 
> Языкознание \лингвистика (или по индийски _вйакарана_(пали _бйакарана_)) единственная даршана не имеющая оппонентов в других индийских системах научной мысли, наука лежащая в основе всех остальных наук. И прежде чем изучать ещё чтото, в первую очередь изучают именно это.
> Без знания хотя бы азов классической традиционной общеиндийской вйакарана (либо напр. тибетской кальки (что там насчёт китайского не знаю, чёт там возможно произошло что потом сутры сжигали, а ведь же был и Сюаньцзан )) можно как угодно понимать и трактовать _анатман, шунйата, бхава ...._ играться уже со значениями используемых вместо них русских (и не только) слов, строить всякие свои чудные теории, подгонять под уже имеющиеся на западе, и т.д. и т.п.


Когда слово указывает на что-то для Вас различимое, Вам нет необходимости копаться в этимологии, морфологии, онтологии. Вы слышите "стул" и видите: вот - стул.

Анатман же обозначает вполне конкретный принцип. Все дхармы - анатман, это значит, что ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой, ни одна дхарма не принадлежит ни одной другой. Они возникают и прекращаются совместно. Когда есть эти - есть те.

Так что я не проникся Вашей идеей разделывать слова на части вместо исследования значений, на которые эти слова указывают методически.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда слово указывает на что-то для Вас различимое, Вам нет необходимости копаться в этимологии, морфологии, онтологии. Вы слышите "стул" и видите: вот - стул.
> 
> Анатман же обозначает вполне конкретный принцип. Все дхармы - анатман, это значит, что ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой, ни одна дхарма не принадлежит ни одной другой. Они возникают и прекращаются совместно. Когда есть эти - есть те.
> 
> Так что я не проникся Вашей идеей разделывать слова на части вместо исследования значений, на которые эти слова указывают методически.


Да - если это касается для Вас родного языка (и то не всегда)

В других же случаях если не "копаться в этимологии, морфологии, онтологии" получается:

Куздра же обозначает ....

----------

Фил (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да - если это касается для Вас родного языка (и то не всегда)
> 
> В других же случаях если не "копаться в этимологии, морфологии, онтологии" получается:
> 
> Куздра же обозначает ....


Язык не так уж важен. Если Вы видите стол, то найдете общий язык с иностранцем, который тоже его видит, и скажет: зэ тейбл. И хотя Вы это называете столом, Вы вполне можете согласиться. 

Если же для Вас что анатман, что куздра, тогда - хоть как называйте.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Мне понятно, что Вы слились. Заварили кашу и испугались. И теперь мутите воду, пытаясь придать своему промаху значительный вид чего-то большего. 
> Только кого Вы хотите этими мистификациями запутать?


Вам показалось, я таких как вы не боюсь. Я им сочувствую. Имеющий уши да услышит, имеющий глаза да увидит.  Но путь к вашему уму лежит через другой орган. У вас обманчивая подпись)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вам показалось, я таких как вы не боюсь. Я им сочувствую. Имеющий уши да услышит, имеющий глаза да увидит.  Но путь к вашему уму лежит через другой орган. У вас обманчивая подпись)


Нет, не показалось. Вы себе нафантазировали, но даже постеснялись сказать, что именно нафантазировали. Я никого не пугаю, чтобы меня бояться. Чтобы услышали - достаточно сказать, а не причитать про имеющих уши. Так что заканчивайте свой троллинг, неужели больше нечем заняться?

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда слово указывает на что-то для Вас различимое, Вам нет необходимости копаться в этимологии, морфологии, онтологии. Вы слышите "стул" и видите: вот - стул.
> 
> Анатман же обозначает вполне конкретный принцип. Все дхармы - анатман, это значит, что ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой, ни одна дхарма не принадлежит ни одной другой. Они возникают и прекращаются совместно. Когда есть эти - есть те.
> 
> Так что я не проникся Вашей идеей разделывать слова на части вместо исследования значений, на которые эти слова указывают методически.


Зависят ли дхармы от других дхарм? Можно ли свести принцип необладания к независимости? Ну вот как буквы независимы друг от друга?

----------


## Yagmort

Не совсем по теме данного топика, но, на мой взгляд, крайне достойное внимания и осмысления сообщение Малькольма Смита. оно начинается мнением о впечатляющей схожести адвайта-веданты и буддизма и развивается далее во внесектарном ключе с  резонными цитатами буддистских мастеров.
также оно перекликается с топиком о "христианской любви".




> Hi Greg:
> 
> What are the four seals? 
> 
> All conditioned phenomena are impermanent. 
> All afflicted phenomena are suffering
> All phenomena lack identity
> Nirvana is bliss. 
> 
> ...


https://dharmawheel.net/viewtopic.php?p=102251

----------


## Aion

> Нет, не показалось. Вы себе нафантазировали, но даже постеснялись сказать, что именно нафантазировали. Я никого не пугаю, чтобы меня бояться. Чтобы услышали - достаточно сказать, а не причитать про имеющих уши. Так что заканчивайте свой троллинг, неужели больше нечем заняться?


Всё, что хотел сказать, я сказал, понимайте это как хотите. Чтобы услышали те, ради кого вы настойчиво требовали вас обматерить, достаточно нажать треугольную кнопочку. Ну, вы в курсе.
Короче, всего доброго!

----------


## Монферран

> Всё, что хотел сказать, я сказал, понимайте это как хотите. Чтобы услышали те, ради кого вы настойчиво требовали вас обматерить, достаточно нажать треугольную кнопочку. Ну, вы в курсе.
> Короче, всего доброго!


Ну то есть, вне зависимости от того, было ли на самом деле такое требование, Вы, уважаемый *Aion*, убеждены, что от Вас хотели добиться матерных ругательств? Ну что ж, весьма похвально, что Вы сдержались и не написали матершины. Какое бы ни было неблагое побуждение, если не дать ему ходу, это уже мудро.

----------

Won Soeng (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё, что хотел сказать, я сказал, понимайте это как хотите. Чтобы услышали те, ради кого вы настойчиво требовали вас обматерить, достаточно нажать треугольную кнопочку. Ну, вы в курсе.
> Короче, всего доброго!


И Вам всего доброго.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зависят ли дхармы от других дхарм? Можно ли свести принцип необладания к независимости? Ну вот как буквы независимы друг от друга?


Возникновение дхарм зависит от возникновения других дхарм. Прекращение дхарм зависит от прекращения других дхарм.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Зависят ли дхармы от других дхарм? Можно ли свести принцип необладания к независимости? Ну вот как буквы независимы друг от друга?


Дхаммы - это всего лишь обозначения. Как буквы. Буквы - это обозначения для звуков. Когда вы слышите слово на языке, который знаете, оно представляется вам как набор отдельных звуков, которым соответствуют конкретные буквы. Можно сказать, что по мере того, как вы слышите произнесение слова, оно распознается как последовательность из появляющихся и исчезающих отдельных звуков, букв, дхамм. Но если это же слово будет слушать человек, который не знает языка, на котором произносится слово, то для него слово может представиться цельным непрерывным изменчивым звуком вообще ничего с человеческой речью не имеющим, неразделимым на части, или же распознается как последовательность, но разбитая на отдельные звуки, буквы, по иным правилам, присущим известному ему языку. Здесь нет ничего, чтобы появлялось или исчезало. Есть лишь постоянное непрерывное изменение, которое из-за ограниченности нашего восприятия распознается как состоящее из неких отдельных букв, дхамм, которые появляются и исчезают. Так устроено наше восприятие, которое, во-первых, крайне ограничено, во-вторых, неотделимо от распознавания.

Есть причины, по которым буквы выглядят именно так, и обозначают именно те звуки, которые они обозначают - это значит, что буквы обусловлены и не независимы. Например, даже то условие, что буквы должны иметь вид отличный друг от друга, лишает их независимости.

----------

Won Soeng (15.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Возникновение дхарм зависит от возникновения других дхарм. Прекращение дхарм зависит от прекращения других дхарм.


Я хотел бы подробнее это обсудить. Сейчас Вы говорите о ином виде зависимости, пратитья.
Анализ Нагарджуны в 10-й главе ММК (об огне и топливе) говорит о том, что не установить _зависимости_ - в моём прочтении - одних букв от других. Он предпочитает обсуждать зависимость, а не обладание. Не знаю, правда, какой термин для той зависимости использован. Но суть в том, что зависимость включает в себя обладание, подчинение и все, что бы могло побудить думать о самосущности.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы слишком драматизируете вопросы зависимости и независимости. Обусловленность это всего лишь статистика. Когда есть это - есть и то. То есть, когда Вы увидели вот это дхарму - с ней Вы увидите и ту. 

Это же вопрос именно различения дхарм. А что такое дхармы? Рупа, читта, четасика и нирвана. Это всё. Остальное, как справедливо заметил Яреб это слова и предложения складывающиеся из букв. Музыка складывающаяся из нот. Картина складывающаяся из мазков.

К сожалению, сколько бы это ни объяснялось, зачастую абхидхарма остаётся чем-то далеким от повседневной практики. 

Поэтому нужно начать наблюдать этот ум. Берёте какую-то читту и наблюдаете ее возникновение. Или рассматриваете рупадхарму, какую-то. Конкретную, определенную. И просто отмечаете ее, момент за моментом. Это же тренировка.

Матрики абхидхармы - это тренировочные списки. Что нужно распознать в уме. Вот все это и нужно распознать. Не размышлять, как оно там могло бы быть. А исследовать.

Потому что вопросами "почему соль соленая" можно далеко зайти.

----------

Монферран (15.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Если не драматизировать, статистики оказывается вполне достаточно. Когда есть это - есть и то. Это анатман.
Но драматизация ищет еще что-то в этом и том. Вот об этой недостаточности и речь. Она не сводится к одной идее. Понимаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Язык не так уж важен. Если Вы видите стол, то найдете общий язык с иностранцем, который тоже его видит, и скажет: зэ тейбл. И хотя Вы это называете столом, Вы вполне можете согласиться. 
> 
> Если же для Вас что анатман, что куздра, тогда - хоть как называйте.


Не у каждого народа есть стулья, не в каждом языке есть слово соответствующее "стул"

Для меня когда отрицают присущность "атман" в чём угодно как такое что никак не существует  - то слышу "анатман", даже если говорящий и слова такого не знает.
Если же под "анатман".... под "бхава", ...., под "шунйата", ... под "бодхи", ... под "нирвана" ..... говорят чтото не присущее этим буддийским значениям, то вместо индийских слов "анатман", ...., "бхава", .... шунйата, ..."бодхи" ..., "нирвана"...  - слышу лишь:
куздр,..., куздра, ... куздрата, ...., куздри ...., куздра,..

----------

Фил (15.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Но драматизация ищет еще что-то в этом и том. Вот об этой недостаточности и речь. Она не сводится к одной идее. Понимаете?


Нет, я, например, не понимаю сути вашего вопроса. Было бы здорово, если бы вы его переформулировали его как можно конкретней, проще и развернуто - как для первого встречного, обычного непросветленного человека, без сверхспособностей, с поправкой на обстоятельства - тематический форум.

Потому что как для меня, то в своих вопросах вы, во-первых, слишком многое опускаете, считая для собеседника неявное заведомо очевидным, во-вторых, то, что вы опускаете, в основном относится не к общему и очевидному знанию, а к вашему личному толкованию и переживанию. Таким образом, чтобы действительно понять суть ваших вопросов или проблемы в целом, нужно или уметь читать ваши мысли, или быть вашей точной копией, чтобы за счет рефлексии восстанавливать опущенное содержание не только по содержанию, но и по смыслу.

_Мы говорим с тобой
На разных языках.
Все буквы те же,
А слова чужие.
Живем с тобой
На разных островах,
Хотя в одной квартире._

(С) Ника Турбина

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дхаммы - это всего лишь обозначения. Как буквы. Буквы - это обозначения для звуков. Когда вы слышите слово на языке, который знаете, оно представляется вам как набор отдельных звуков, которым соответствуют конкретные буквы. Можно сказать, что по мере того, как вы слышите произнесение слова, оно распознается как последовательность из появляющихся и исчезающих отдельных звуков, букв, дхамм. Но если это же слово будет слушать человек, который не знает языка, на котором произносится слово, то для него слово может представиться цельным непрерывным изменчивым звуком вообще ничего с человеческой речью не имеющим, неразделимым на части, или же распознается как последовательность, но разбитая на отдельные звуки, буквы, по иным правилам, присущим известному ему языку. Здесь нет ничего, чтобы появлялось или исчезало. Есть лишь постоянное непрерывное изменение, которое из-за ограниченности нашего восприятия распознается как состоящее из неких отдельных букв, дхамм, которые появляются и исчезают. Так устроено наше восприятие, которое, во-первых, крайне ограничено, во-вторых, неотделимо от распознавания.
> 
> .


Интересная мысль.

Для себя, так кмк. легче понять, также использую аналогию дхарм(мельчайших, далее не делимых но состоящих из набора характеристик, элементов опыта) и звуков речи (мельчайших, далее не делимых но состоящих из набора параметров, элементов речи)
Причём характеристики разных дхарм по которым они различаются в действительности не существуют вне этих дхарм как дхармы,  как и параметры разных звуков  по которым они различаются в действительности не существуют вне этих звуков как звуки.
Конкретные дхармы как таковые не существуют вне характеристик набором которых они являются, как и конкретные звуки речи как таковые не существуют вне параметровнабором которых они являются.
Как разные звуки речи различаются противопоставлением разных пар(триад и т.д) параметров, так и дхармы различаются  противопоставлением разных пар(триад и т.д.) характеристик.

И вот, как в разных языках разные вычленяемые параметры противопоставляясь играют звукоразличающую роль для различения конкретного набора звуков важных для понимания конкретных языков, так и в разных мировоззрениях разные вычленяемые характеристики   играют смыслоразличающую роль для различения конкретного набора элемента опыта важных для понимания конкретных мировоззрений.
Абхидхарма, как и общая теоретическая фонетика, вообщем описывает весь опыт абстрагируясь от конкретного мировоззрения Сутр, но имеет тот же недостаток что присущ и общей теоретической фонетике - нет возможности учитывать "аллофоны" элементов опыта каждого конкретного мировоззрения, как и нет возможности учитывать аллофоны фонем каждого конкретного языка. Это можно реализовать лишь описанием изнутри конкретного мировоззрения, как и лишь изнутри конкретного языка.
Плюс, как в каждом конкретном языке есть звуки которых нет во многих других языках и нет звуков присущих некоторым другим языкам, так и в каждом конкретном мировоззрении (а то и культуре, науке, цивилизации) есть элементы опыта которых нет во многих других мировоззрениях и нет элементов опыта присущих некоторым другим мировоззрениям, культурам, цивилизациям.

(эт так, мысли вслух))

----------


## Монферран

> Нет, я, например, не понимаю сути вашего вопроса. Было бы здорово, если бы вы его переформулировали его как можно конкретней, проще и развернуто - как для первого встречного, обычного непросветленного человека, без сверхспособностей, с поправкой на обстоятельства - тематический форум.
> 
> Потому что как для меня, то в своих вопросах вы, во-первых, слишком многое опускаете, считая для собеседника неявное заведомо очевидным, во-вторых, то, что вы опускаете, в основном относится не к общему и очевидному знанию, а к вашему личному толкованию и переживанию. Таким образом, чтобы действительно понять суть ваших вопросов или проблемы в целом, нужно или уметь читать ваши мысли, или быть вашей точной копией, чтобы за счет рефлексии восстанавливать опущенное содержание не только по содержанию, но и по смыслу.
> 
> _Мы говорим с тобой
> На разных языках.
> Все буквы те же,
> А слова чужие.
> Живем с тобой
> ...


Извините меня, пожалуйста. В связи с моей спецификой я понимаю разъяснения только одного участника, Won Soeng'a. И для него в самом деле неявное заведомо очевидно, если немного утрировать. К нему и был обращен пост. 

Речь идет о том, что анатман заключается в конкретном принципе: ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой. 
Далее речь идет о том, что анатман (=обусловленность) - это всего лишь статистика. Когда есть это - есть и то.
Или еще иначе можно сказать так. Вот - ум спокойный. Вот - ум беспокойный. С чем беспокойный ум? С какой рупа, читта, четасика?

Далее, я говорю о том, что принцип более глубок, нежели идея не обладания. Драматизация не довольствуется тем, что когда есть это - есть и то. Драматизация стремится найти определение тому, чем анатман не является, свести принцип к определенной идее.

Статистика, когда есть это - есть и то, не подразумевает вообще никаких взаимоотношений, связей, зависимостей между возникающими дхармами, а не только каких-то определенных.

----------

Яреб (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь идет о том, что анатман заключается в конкретном принципе: ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой.


А в этом ли ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сведя анатман к принципу "ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой", вполне себе остаётся лазейка что есть ещё нечто что атман.

К томуже, например вопрос "обладания", он был довольно дискуссионный в среде буддийских учёных Индий и ... даже у отстаивающих действительность "обладания" как дхармы -  не было никаких противоречий с анатман, да и их оппоненты не отрицали "обладание" не согласны лишь были что есть такая дхарма.

----------


## Монферран

> А в этом ли ?


Ну дык, дальше говорю об этом.





> Сведя анатман к принципу "ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой", вполне себе остаётся лазейка что есть ещё нечто что атман.


Ну и что же это? Что за "нечто"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну и что же это? Что за "нечто"?


Атман

(атман же, самосущее само по себе,  не с.отрицано)

----------


## Монферран

Мда, ну ладно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Атман
> 
> (атман же, самосущее само по себе,  не с.отрицано)


Мало ли, кто как слово использует. В Буддизме тоже есть традиции и школы, использующие термин Махаатман. Но это обозначение довольно конкретно. 

Будда учил вполне определенному принципу "анатман", и его объяснение касается именно всех дхарм. То есть все дхармы - анатман. Вот и ни к чему париться разными идеями "может это, а может то".

Принцип анатман - исследуется практически. Вот состояния ума, вот качества ума. Все обусловленные качества ума - изменчивы, неудовлетворительны и безличны.  Дукха, анитья, анатман. Вот - необусловленное качество. Неизменное и удовлетворительное. Безличное.

Различение этого не заменят никакие идеи. Никакие философские или лингвистические изыскания. Никакая вера и никакая логика.

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Различение этого не заменят никакие идеи. Включая и идеи о том, что 




> Возникновение дхарм *зависит* от возникновения других дхарм. Прекращение дхарм *зависит* от прекращения других дхарм.





> Все дхармы - анатман, это значит, что ни одна дхарма *не владеет* ни одной другой, ни одна дхарма *не принадлежит* ни одной другой.


Анализ Нагарджуны направлен на выявление несостоятельности этих утверждающих и отрицающих идей, насколько могу судить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Различение этого не заменят никакие идеи. Включая и идеи о том, что 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Анализ Нагарджуны направлен на выявление несостоятельности этих утверждающих и отрицающих идей, насколько могу судить.


Именно различая дхармы, их возникновение, прекращение и обусловленность возникновения и прекращения, различаются три характеристики дхарм. Конечно же это не может быть просто идеей, рассудочным моделированием.

Но Вы можете различать состояния и качества ума, пусть не все, не ясно и прерывисто. Это основа. В этом и нужно тренироваться.

А вовсе не в размышлениях. Размышления над словами Будды или Нагарджуны не должны отменять тренировку в различение читта, чайта, рупа и нирвана.

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мда, ну ладно.


Приношу извинения, показалось что Вы поддерживаете подобное переопределение смысла анатман.
Адресовать сообщение нужно было не Вам, хотя адресат уже и ответил, и даже выяснилось откуда это взялось - вывод какимто ходом сделан исходя из перевода анатман как "безличность"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мало ли, кто как слово использует. В Буддизме тоже есть традиции и школы, использующие термин Махаатман. Но это обозначение довольно конкретно. 
> 
> Будда учил вполне определенному принципу "анатман", и его объяснение касается именно всех дхарм. То есть все дхармы - анатман. Вот и ни к чему париться разными идеями "может это, а может то".
> 
> Принцип анатман - исследуется практически. Вот состояния ума, вот качества ума. Все обусловленные качества ума - изменчивы, неудовлетворительны и *безличны*.  Дукха, анитья, анатман. Вот - необусловленное качество. Неизменное и удовлетворительное. *Безличное*.
> 
> Различение этого не заменят никакие идеи. *Никакие философские или лингвистические изыскания. Никакая вера и никакая логика*.


Вы можете это сколько угодно писать, но свои выводы Вы делаете на основе веры любительским переводам одного из вариантов перевода на английский.
Это всё не более чем например философствования на тему почему именно он назван именно "Просветлённым".
Оперирование кальками с английского языка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы можете это сколько угодно писать, но свои выводы Вы делаете на основе веры любительским переводам одного из вариантов перевода на английский.
> Это всё не более чем например философствования на тему почему именно он назван именно "Просветлённым".
> Оперирование кальками с английского языка.


Вы не угадали, на чем основаны мои выводы  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы не угадали, на чем основаны мои выводы


Тут и угадывать нечего: когда говорят вместо анатман - "безличность", "нет-я", "не-я" ....
А в философском(написано с уважением) ракурсе это вообще бессмысленно даже рассматривать, 
даже малые дети знают что горшок это не я, у горшка нет я, и горшок безличен, 
ибо даже предположить что горшок это я, у горшка есть я и горшок это личность - абсурдно

А вот постичь например анатман внешнего (в том числе и горшка) это уже совсем другая задача, причём более сложная чем постичь анатман внутреннего.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут и угадывать нечего: когда говорят вместо анатман - "безличность", "нет-я", "не-я" ....
> А в философском(написано с уважением) ракурсе это вообще бессмысленно даже рассматривать, 
> даже малые дети знают что горшок это не я, у горшка нет я, и горшок безличен, 
> ибо даже предположить что горшок это я, у горшка есть я и горшок это личность - абсурдно
> 
> А вот постичь например анатман внешнего (в том числе и горшка) это уже совсем другая задача, причём более сложная чем постичь анатман внутреннего.


И тем не менее, Вы не угадали. Горшок - это понятие, концепция. А анатман это характеристика дхарм. Никакая философия не заменит исследования дхарм. Это методический подход, когда указывается что и как необходимо исследовать, а не предлагается поразмыслить над некими умозрительными схемами, онтологиями, моделями.

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Всё, что Вы пишите - это хорошо. (за исключением конечно перераспределения смысла экзотических индо-буддийских терминов)
Как например и то, что - давайте быть добропорядочными людьми. Это также хорошо.

Но мы все здесь образованные (как минимум в школе учились),  культурные (вот даже буддизмом интересуемся) и порядочные(ну врядли убийцы воры насильники ... буддизмом будут интересоваться) люди.

Как уже замечали: общая теория относительности открыта более ста лет назад, это в школе преподаётся, как и предметы этики уже включены в среднешкольное образование.
Без никакой мистики и экзотических слов.
Буддизм то зачем, если всё к этому сводить. (да ещё и заниматься перераспределением смысла терминов подгоняя их под... ну так сказать - очевидное до банальности, а из непонятного в Ваших сообщениях лишь только это - попытки перераспределения смысла)

(п.с., кстати  - лёд это вода )

----------


## Won Soeng

Буддизм затем, что это исследование ума, а не этики, теории относительности, философии и т.п.

Я не пишу ничего мистического или эзотерического. Дхармы - это то, что легко наблюдается (не все, не всегда - но это уже вопрос тренировки).

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И тем не менее, Вы не угадали. Горшок - это понятие, концепция. А анатман это характеристика дхарм. Никакая философия не заменит исследования дхарм. Это методический подход, когда указывается что и как необходимо исследовать, а не предлагается поразмыслить над некими умозрительными схемами, онтологиями, моделями.


Да исследуете Вы же именно умом и в уме и вывод делаете умственно.
И по другому никак.

А при  перераспределении смысла, философствуете с понятием "безличность" вместо анатман.

----------

Фил (16.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да исследуете Вы же именно умом и в уме и вывод делаете умственно.
> И по другому никак.
> 
> А при  перераспределении смысла, философствуете с понятием "безличность" вместо анатман.


Вы различаете ум и рассудок?

----------

Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> А при  перераспределении смысла, философствуете с понятием "безличность" вместо анатман.


Безличность и анатман это ни одно и то же?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Безличность и анатман это ни одно и то же?


Пока это только философские категории, ответов может быть много и все они могут меняться и блуждать. Это и называется чаща воззрений.

Анатман - это характеристика качеств ума. Нужно рассматривать качества ума (не думать о них, не придумывать, не моделировать, а прямо рассматривать: вот тревога за несделанную работу, вот сонливость и усталость, вот неприятное чувство в глазах, от сухости и раздражения). И тогда каждое качество обнаруживает свои универсальные характеристики: неудовлетворенность, изменчивость, безличность.

Если не рассматривать ум в его качествах момент за моментом, то трудно понять, к чему относится то или другое наставление, то или иное объяснение, тот или иной термин.

----------

Евгений по (16.10.2019), Монферран (16.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Для себя, так кмк. легче понять, также использую аналогию дхарм(мельчайших, далее не делимых но состоящих из набора характеристик, элементов опыта) и звуков речи (мельчайших, далее не делимых но состоящих из набора параметров, элементов речи) Причём характеристики разных дхарм по которым они различаются в действительности не существуют вне этих дхарм как дхармы,  как и параметры разных звуков  по которым они различаются в действительности не существуют вне этих звуков как звуки.


Когда мы слышим звук, то, во-первых, мы слышим лишь то, что распознаем, во-вторых, мы распознаем лишь из того, что способно зарегистрировать наше ухо. Наше ухо регистрирует не звук, оно регистрирует некое изменение, которое мы воспринимаем как звук лишь потому, что так устроено наше восприятие вообще - информация, поступающая от уха, представляется нам как звук. В реальности нет никакой возможности сказать, что является тем воздействием, которое привело к изменению, которое мы зарегистрировали ухом, восприняли в качестве звука и распознали как конкретный звуковой образ. Опираясь на наше познание устройства уха и мира, мы можем сказать, что это некие механические колебания определенной частоты и амплитуды. Но дело в том, что это наше знание опирается на то, что воспринято другими нашими дверями восприятия прямо или косвенно, и эти другие двери восприятия точно так же ограничены как и ухо, и знаем мы о ровно в той же мере. 

То есть мы можем сказать о том, что такое звук и что такое ухо, лишь в той мере, в которой нам позволяют наши двери восприятия. Иначе говоря, нет никакой возможности знать, что то, что мы восприняли - это действительно вообще все, что произошло. Нет никакой возможности сказать, что то, что мы считаем и воспринимаем как наше ухо - это действительно вообще все, что собой представляет наше ухо. Это непреодолимый для познания барьер. В том числе и для ума, который генерирует свои мысленные конструкции из образов, которые поставляют ему остальные пять дверей восприятия, то есть из форм, звуков, запахов, вкусов, телесных ощущений. Даже то, что ум как дверь восприятия воспринимает из недоступного для остальных пяти дверей восприятия, все равно будет составляется как образ из форм, звуков, запахов, вкусов и телесных ощущений.




> И вот, как в разных языках разные вычленяемые параметры противопоставляясь играют звукоразличающую роль для различения конкретного набора звуков важных для понимания конкретных языков, так и в разных мировоззрениях разные вычленяемые характеристики   играют смыслоразличающую роль для различения конкретного набора элемента опыта важных для понимания конкретных мировоззрений.


Это уже работа ума, который из того, что распознали другие двери восприятия, формирует свои конструкции. Это второй уровень. На первом уровне - это распознавание сознанием одной из других пяти дверей восприятия, да еще и всегда сопровождаемое чувством. И то, что распознает одна из других пяти дверей восприятия, определяется не умом, а устройством этих дверей восприятия. Например, есть одинаково для всех неприятные восприятия, независимо от мировоззрения. Подобное устройство тела, нама-рупы - подобное устройство дверей восприятия - подобное распознавание.




> Абхидхарма, как и общая теоретическая фонетика, вообщем описывает весь опыт абстрагируясь от конкретного мировоззрения Сутр, но имеет тот же недостаток что присущ и общей теоретической фонетике - нет возможности учитывать "аллофоны" элементов опыта каждого конкретного мировоззрения, как и нет возможности учитывать аллофоны фонем каждого конкретного языка. Это можно реализовать лишь описанием изнутри конкретного мировоззрения, как и лишь изнутри конкретного языка.


Абхидхамма - это карта восприятия. Но восприятие само по себе тоже является лишь картой. Карта карты.

Как я понимаю.

----------

Won Soeng (16.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Безличность и анатман это ни одно и то же?


Я так полагаю, что - нет.
Атомы, например, безличны, но вполне (ошибочно) можно утверждать что они атман.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2019), Евгений по (16.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Извините меня, пожалуйста. В связи с моей спецификой я понимаю разъяснения только одного участника, Won Soeng'a. И для него в самом деле неявное заведомо очевидно, если немного утрировать. К нему и был обращен пост.


Так же прошу прощения: меня несколько занесло дальше, чем того следовало.




> Речь идет о том, что анатман заключается в конкретном принципе: ни одна дхарма не владеет ни одной другой.


Нет. Анатаман - это следствие двух свойств всего самсарного: обусловленности и непостоянства - нет причин без следствия и нет следствий без причин, и нет ничего, что хотя бы на миг оставалось бы неизменным.




> Далее речь идет о том, что анатман (=обусловленность) - это всего лишь статистика. Когда есть это - есть и то.


Это не статистика. Это воспринимается нами как статистика, то есть как некое множество независимых или частично независимых самосущих явлений, лишь по причине неспособности знать всю совокупность изменений вообще сразу. Мы смотрим кино, снятое на кинопленку нашего восприятия в виде отдельных кадров, а на каждом кадре лишь та часть реальности, что попала в поле зрения объектива камеры или лишь в тот момент, когда затвор был открыт.

----------

Won Soeng (16.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Именно различая дхармы, их возникновение, прекращение и обусловленность возникновения и прекращения, различаются три характеристики дхарм. Конечно же это не может быть просто идеей, рассудочным моделированием.
> 
> Но Вы можете различать состояния и качества ума, пусть не все, не ясно и прерывисто. Это основа. В этом и нужно тренироваться.
> 
> А вовсе не в размышлениях. Размышления над словами Будды или Нагарджуны не должны отменять тренировку в различение читта, чайта, рупа и нирвана.


Да, нужно сосредоточиться только на тренировке.
Вот - читта покоя. Снова и снова образ покоя становится опорой.
Вот - читта беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживается, где сейчас пребывает внимание.
Вот - рупа беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживаются признаки отличия этой рупа от прочих рупа. Помечаются маркером, узнаваемы.
Вот - чайта беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживаются признаки неспособности сосредоточиться на узнаваемой рупа. Снова и снова обнаруживается их разрастание и угасание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Безличность и анатман это ни одно и то же?


Нет.
Был выше приведен уже пример с атомом.

А есть ещё например идея "безличного Брахмана", и это - атман.


Вообще в теме уже неоднократно писали о понимании анатман, например вот здесь:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post832993
а вот здесь даже с удивлением (так понимаю удивление: всем этим деперсонализациям да обезличиваниям) :
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post832645

----------

Евгений по (16.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это уже работа ума, который из того, что распознали другие двери восприятия, формирует свои конструкции. Это второй уровень. На первом уровне - это распознавание сознанием одной из других пяти дверей восприятия, да еще и всегда сопровождаемое чувством. И то, что распознает одна из других пяти дверей восприятия, определяется не умом, а устройством этих дверей восприятия. Например, есть одинаково для всех неприятные восприятия, независимо от мировоззрения. Подобное устройство тела, нама-рупы - подобное устройство дверей восприятия - подобное распознавание.
> 
> 
> .


Все шесть "дверей" - первичный уровень, нет приоритета пяти на шестой, а касаемо познания приоритет какраз у шестой  как и было сказано:
manopubbaṅgamā dhammā manoseṭṭhā manomayā ....
Пять регистраторов возможны и у машин, но акт именно познания - нет. Познавать  - природа именно ума.




> Когда мы слышим звук, то, во-первых, мы слышим лишь то, что распознаем, во-вторых, мы распознаем лишь из того, что способно зарегистрировать наше ухо....


Касаемо речи.
Не менее чем фонологические  важны параметры артикуляционные. А для осмысляемого звукоразличения приоритет какраз за артикуляционными параметрами, что было ещё индийскими языковедами открыто в глубокой древности, а сейчас подтверждено и нейрофизиологией - в распознавании звуков речи задействуются какраз зоны мозга ответственные за артикуляцию, мозг как бы виртуально артикулирует звуки речи.
Отсюда и различение звуков родного языка - звуков родной привычной артикуляции. И не различение звуков незнакомого языка по иному артикулирующихся и различающихся по иным артикуляционным параметрам, что(не различение звуков в потоке речи чужого языка) в той или иной степени устраняется постановкой   правильной артикуляции присущей именно данному конкретному языку и тренировкой своего артикуляционного аппарата (частью которого являются и соответствующие зоны мозга) в свыкании с этим.
(п.с. просьба не упускать из виду аналогию из предыдущего сообщения)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я так полагаю, что - нет.
> Атомы, например, безличны, но вполне (ошибочно) можно утверждать что они атман.


Вот это и есть блуждание в воззрениях. 

Будда не обсуждает разные вопросы Атмана. Он говорит о конкретном универсальном качестве всех дхарм - анатман. Поэтому те, кто думают, что анатман - это какое-то обсуждение разных способов определить Атман и отрицание каждого из таких способов - блуждает в воззрениях, а не видит так, как есть.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все шесть "дверей" - первичный уровень, нет приоритета пяти на шестой, а касаемо познания приоритет какраз у шестой  как и было сказано:
> manopubbaṅgamā dhammā manoseṭṭhā manomayā ....
> Пять регистраторов возможны и у машин, но акт именно познания - нет. Познавать  - природа именно ума.
> 
> 
> Касаемо речи.
> Не менее чем фонологические  важны параметры артикуляционные. А для осмысляемого звукоразличения приоритет какраз за артикуляционными параметрами, что было ещё индийскими языковедами открыто в глубокой древности, а сейчас подтверждено и нейрофизиологией - в распознавании звуков речи задействуются какраз зоны мозга ответственные за артикуляцию, мозг как бы виртуально артикулирует звуки речи.
> Отсюда и различение звуков родного языка - звуков родной привычной артикуляции. И не различение звуков незнакомого языка по иному артикулирующихся и различающихся по иным артикуляционным параметрам, что(не различение звуков в потоке речи чужого языка) в той или иной степени устраняется постановкой   правильной артикуляции присущей именно данному конкретному языку и тренировкой своего артикуляционного аппарата (частью которого являются и соответствующие зоны мозга) в свыкании с этим.
> (п.с. просьба не упускать из виду аналогию из предыдущего сообщения)


Познавать - природа ума, а вовсе не специальный элемент ума, отличный от ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна. 

Виджняна - это и есть все элементы познания, полное многообразие и их собранность в бесчисленные совокупности цепляния. Не что-то познающее. А элементы познания, которые образуют три концепции: познающего, познаваемого и познавания.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, нужно сосредоточиться только на тренировке.
> Вот - читта покоя. Снова и снова образ покоя становится опорой.
> Вот - читта беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживается, где сейчас пребывает внимание.
> Вот - рупа беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживаются признаки отличия этой рупа от прочих рупа. Помечаются маркером, узнаваемы.
> Вот - чайта беспокойства. Снова и снова обнаруживаются признаки неспособности сосредоточиться на узнаваемой рупа. Снова и снова обнаруживается их разрастание и угасание.


Хорошо если за "вот" последуют некоторые конкретные примеры. Будет ясно, это "вот" - правильное, ясное и точное или это идеи, удерживаемые и замутняющие ум.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Хорошо если за "вот" последуют некоторые конкретные примеры. Будет ясно, это "вот" - правильное, ясное и точное или это идеи, удерживаемые и замутняющие ум.


Вы пишете: Возможно я переоцениваю доступность прозрения.
Я замечаю тревогу, мне указывают на какую-то ошибку. Я замечаю образ я, который тревожен тем, что именно я совершил ошибку. 
Образ я угасает, когда становится ясно, что это безразлично, кто именно совершил ошибку.
Заметна жажда понимания: эта ошибка должна заключаться в чем-то конкретном.
Заметно угасание жажды понимания: эта ошибка заключена в идеях, которые не имеют ничего общего с правильным наблюдением. Их легко оставить.
Заметно сомнение, которое препятствует наблюдению за тем, как взгляд скользит по строчкам и обеспокоен смыслом.
Заметно угасание сомнения, ситуация не содержит какой-либо важности или эмоциональной составляющей, образ покоя в фокусе внимания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы пишете: Возможно я переоцениваю доступность прозрения.
> Я замечаю тревогу, мне указывают на какую-то ошибку. Я замечаю образ я, который тревожен тем, что именно я совершил ошибку. 
> Образ я угасает, когда становится ясно, что это безразлично, кто именно совершил ошибку.
> Заметна жажда понимания: эта ошибка должна заключаться в чем-то конкретном.
> Заметно угасание жажды понимания: эта ошибка заключена в идеях, которые не имеют ничего общего с правильным наблюдением. Их легко оставить.
> Заметно сомнение, которое препятствует наблюдению за тем, как взгляд скользит по строчкам и обеспокоен смыслом.
> Заметно угасание сомнения, ситуация не содержит какой-либо важности или эмоциональной составляющей, образ покоя в фокусе внимания.


Хорошо. Не останавливайтесь на этом.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Познавать - природа ума, а вовсе не специальный элемент ума, отличный от ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна. 
> 
> .


мано индрия аятана

(когда в буддизме говорят о "дверях"(двара) - говорят о аятанах, а не о классификации по скандхах. это другой язык изложения )




> Виджняна - это и есть все элементы познания, полное многообразие и их собранность в бесчисленные совокупности цепляния. Не что-то познающее. А элементы познания, которые образуют три концепции: познающего, познаваемого и познавания


Зачем изобретать велосипед ? (перераспределять смыслы)

Виджняна имеет конкретное определённое значение
. 
(это понимается при распознавании смысла каждого составляющего термина "виджняна" как чётко и ясно понимается состав и природа химического соединения исходя из принятого его названия в химии зная смысл его составляющих, а затем уже и распознаётся в потоке своего опыта (при уже выработанном "навыке "артикуляции"" ))

----------


## Евгений по

> Я так полагаю, что - нет.
> Атомы, например, безличны, но вполне (ошибочно) можно утверждать что они атман.


Не совсем чётко понимаю концепцию атман-анатман в буддизме:природа будды,ригпа,алая-виджняна,нирвана дают большую возможность для интерпретаций как в одну так и в другую сторону.В одной из версий к которой склоняюсь ,считаю что сознание это постоянное свойство материи или наоборот.
Не побрезгуйте,посмотрите :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019), Фил (17.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> мано индрия аятана
> 
> (когда в буддизме говорят о "дверях"(двара) - говорят о аятанах, а не о классификации по скандхах. это другой язык изложения )
> 
> 
> Зачем изобретать велосипед ? (перераспределять смыслы)
> 
> Виджняна имеет конкретное определённое значение
> . 
> (это понимается при распознавании смысла каждого составляющего термина "виджняна" как чётко и ясно понимается состав и природа химического соединения исходя из принятого его названия в химии зная смысл его составляющих, а затем уже и распознаётся в потоке своего опыта (при уже выработанном "навыке "артикуляции"" ))


Где Вы увидели изобретение? Шесть опор возникают с условием намарупа. Намарупа возникает с условием виджняна. Вместе они - спарша, контакт. 
Вы вместо вполне конкретного и ясного распознавания дхарм предлагаете остановиться на определении, даже если оно Вам без каких либо оснований кажется конкретным?

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не совсем чётко понимаю концепцию атман-анатман в буддизме:природа будды,ригпа,алая-виджняна,нирвана дают большую возможность для интерпретаций как в одну так и в другую сторону.В одной из версий к которой склоняюсь ,считаю что сознание это постоянное свойство материи или наоборот.
> Не побрезгуйте,посмотрите


То, что называют сознанием и материей в современном образовании, это все в терминологии буддизма - концепции, праджняпати. Все, включая атомы, элементарные частицы стандартной модели или даже струны, браны и т.п. Все это - концептуальное различение. Психика, как в целом, так и любыми частями или проявлениями - это тоже концепции. 

То есть это все не реальность, а воображение.

Но видео - хорошее, ставит правильные вопросы, правильный навигатор по теме

----------

Евгений по (17.10.2019), Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Не совсем чётко понимаю концепцию атман-анатман в буддизме:природа будды,ригпа,алая-виджняна,нирвана дают большую возможность для интерпретаций как в одну так и в другую сторону.В одной из версий к которой склоняюсь ,считаю что сознание это постоянное свойство материи или наоборот.


Ну вот насчет "другой стороны", мне понравилась книга Майкла Шермера "Why People Believe Weird Things: Pseudoscience, Superstition, and Other Confusions of Our Time" (Почему люди верят во всякую дичь!  :Smilie:  )
Приспособить и примирить свои ошибочные воззрения, видимо это некая когнитивная потребность, a-la "в интернете кто-то не прав".

Очень хороший этот ролик - нет дихотомии, нет проблемы, нет вопросов.
Жизнь/смерть, сознание/материя.....





> Не побрезгуйте,посмотрите


 :Kiss:

----------

Евгений по (17.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем чётко понимаю концепцию атман-анатман в буддизме:природа будды,ригпа,алая-виджняна,нирвана дают большую возможность для интерпретаций как в одну так и в другую сторону.


Не дают.
Так как "природа будды,ригпа,алая-виджняна" это всё относится к уму и не может быть обособлено и не существует само по себе. Тогда как для индуиста есть ещё то что атман, либо это принимается за атман, либо за всем эти\под этим\вне этого есть ещё "нечто" могущее быть обособленно и\или самосущее, тобишь атман.
Общее здесь то, что в Индиях обратили внимание на познающесть и делался на этом акцент, и это в буддизме также не отрицается, это естественный опыт переживания внутреннего "видящего", но разница именно в том для индуиста это или за этим - самосущее Сам.
И буддизм также воощет  внутреннее учение - учение о уме и умственном.

На западе же на это(познающесть) долгое время практически не обращали внимания, более волновали другие вопросы. (Бог, отсутствие Бога, материализм, идеализм ...) Другой ракурс рассмотрения, другие акценты приоритетов важности.
И даже сейчас не очень обращается внимания.
Можно например заметить, что даже в методе "сатипаттхана" западно-мыслящий человек выделяет лишь относящееся к рупа\физическому\материальному, оставляя три остальных сферы\области вообще без внимания или же сводя их к рупа\физическому\материальному, тогда как цель метода какраз обратна, научится различить и обратить внимание и на сферы\области нематериальные (в коих например и элемент опыта - нирвана).  

И также получается, что западный человек знакомясь с анатман, отрицает то что принимается за атман или приписывается атману (причём отрицает то что действительно важно для буддизма как учения внутреннего), вместо того чтоб не отрицая имеющийся внутренний опыт познающести убрать именно ошибку принятия этого как атман или приписывание этого  "некоему" тому что атман.
Различие может показаться довольно тонким а то и практически даже неуловимым, но эта кажимость лишь из за разницы акцентов важности(для ряда западных ракурсов мировоззрения обращение внимания на познающесть, на ум(читта), на умственное - вообще может не представлять интереса), но на самом деле разница этих двух (буддизма и индуизма) совершенно разных подходов к пониманию познающести кардинально разительная.

----------

Евгений по (17.10.2019), Фил (17.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Все шесть "дверей" - первичный уровень, нет приоритета пяти на шестой, а касаемо познания приоритет какраз у шестой  как и было сказано:
> manopubbaṅgamā dhammā manoseṭṭhā manomayā ....
> Пять регистраторов возможны и у машин, но акт именно познания - нет. Познавать  - природа именно ума.


Дверь восприятия - это не просто рецептор, она не просто регистрирует, она регистрирует и распознает. И то, что она распознает, вместе с сопровождаемым чувством поступает на вход ума. Ум не знает то, что регистрирует дверь восприятия. 

Например, ум не может увидеть матрицу из красных, синих, зеленых и серых точек разной интенсивности, которая представляет собой то, что регистрирует наш глаз. Ум даже про слепое пятно не знает. Но зато он видит то, что глаз в принципе зарегистрировать не может - например, желтый цвет, для которого в глазу нет рецепторов, и восприятие которого целиком и полностью является интерполяцией сигнала от красных, зеленых и синих рецепторов, т. е. домыслом.

Объект восприятия - это некое подмножество из регистрируемого рецепторами двери восприятия, которое сознание двери восприятия собирает в единый объект восприятия при помощи чувства. То есть объект восприятия не включает в себя вообще все, что зарегистрировали рецепторы двери восприятия, а лишь часть этой информации. 

И уже в виде такого вот цельного объекта восприятия воспринимаемое другими пятью дверями в свою очередь поступает на "рецепторы" ума. Можно сказать, что сознание ума собирает собственные умственные объекты из неких подмножеств объектов восприятия, воспринимаемых другими пятью дверями восприятия, скрепляя их в единое целое при помощи чувства - умственного приятного, неприятного или нейтрального чувства.

Набор первичных минимальных образов, которые распознает каждое из пяти дверей восприятия, заданы изначально при формировании тела. Иными словами есть такие объекты восприятия, контакт с которыми пяти дверей восприятия будет приводить к возникновению приятного, неприятного или нейтрального чувства при данной двери восприятия независимо от умственных конструкций, порождаемых умом на их основе. 

Например, сексуальная ориентация. То, какие чувства испытывает человек, воспринимая видимые формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы и телесные ощущения другого человека, может отличаться от того, какие чувства должны возникать на основе воззрений его ума о соответствии половой принадлежности первичным половым признакам тела.

Аналогично и с развитием навыков, вроде речи - ум из как песчинок, представляющих собой объекты восприятия других дверей, лепит собственные куличи.

Если вычесть из всего того, что мы знаем, из наших умственных конструкций всё то, что относится к видимому, слышимому, осязаемому, ощущаемому на вкус и на запах, у нас останется лишь функция без аргументов, неимплементированный шаблон, принцип без объекта.

И я не говорю, что ум функционально соответствует другим дверям восприятия, нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дверь восприятия - это не просто рецептор, она не просто регистрирует, она регистрирует и распознает. И то, что она распознает, вместе с сопровождаемым чувством поступает на вход ума. Ум не знает то, что регистрирует дверь восприятия. 
> .


Распознаёт только - ум.
*зна*вать, распо*зна*вать, со*зна*вать, осо*зна*вать, по*зна*вать, .... , *джнь*анить, *гнь*анить, *гнози*ть, *когни*ть, ..., *зна*ть  - это присуще лишь уму, и больше больше ничему это не присуще, ибо это основная специфическая родовая характеристика именно ума. 

Рупе это не присуще, и рупа аятаны не исключение, даже если это _собранная\связанная с_ умом внутренняя рупа, ибо это  рупа.
Не присущесть способности знать, это одна из основных специфических родовых характеристик именно рупа.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Распознаёт только - ум.
> *зна*вать, распо*зна*вать, со*зна*вать, осо*зна*вать, по*зна*вать, .... , *джнь*анить, *гнь*анить, *гнози*ть, *когни*ть, ..., *зна*ть  - это присуще лишь уму, и больше больше ничему это не присуще, ибо это основная специфическая родовая характеристика именно ума. 
> 
> Рупе это не присуще, и рупа аятаны не исключение, даже если это _собранная\связанная с_ умом внутренняя рупа, ибо это  рупа.
> Не присущесть способности знать, это одна из основных специфических родовых характеристик именно рупа.


Все верно, познание это нама. Ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна. Вот только процесс психи остается все тем же. С побуждением возникает различие, с различием возникает различимое, с различимым возникает различающее, вместе они образуют контакт.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019), Яреб (18.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Все верно, познание это нама. Ведана, самджня, санскара и виджняна.*  Вот только процесс психи остается все тем же. С побуждением возникает различие, с различием возникает различимое, с различимым возникает различающее, вместе они образуют контакт.


Познание это лишь читта .
Чаитасика, рупа и нирвана (ну раз уж говорите о нама, то уж лучше полный список) - этому не присуще способность знать. Это  познаётся читта.

Из дальнейшего, извините - ничего не понял.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Познание это лишь читта .
> Чаитасика, рупа и нирвана (ну раз уж говорите о нама, то уж лучше полный список) - этому не присуще способность знать. Это  познаётся читта.
> 
> Из дальнейшего, извините - ничего не понял.


Читта (виджняна) и значит - знание. Но это не какие-то мистические элементы, встречаюшиеся как-то с другими элементами, познаваяих. Это элементы, которые возникают с другими элементами, и они различают один момент (состояние) от другого. А что конкретно знает сознание это уже самджня.

----------

Монферран (17.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Читта (виджняна) и значит - знание. Но это не какие-то мистические элементы, встречаюшиеся как-то с другими элементами, познаваяих. Это элементы, которые возникают с другими элементами, и они различают один момент (состояние) от другого. А что конкретно знает сознание это уже самджня.


Зачем коверкать смысл буддийских понятий выраженных в индийских словах ?
Зачем?

Санскрит не настолько уж мёртвый язык и буддизм это не религия давным давно вымерших "древнеегипетских" жрецов.
Чтоб можно было, что душе угодно писать.

----------


## Монферран

Напишите на санскрите, что Вы обо всем этом думаете.

----------

Шуньшунь (18.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Напишите на санскрите, что Вы обо всем этом думаете.


Насчёт непонятки : _виджняна значит - знание_,  уже давно до меня написано, например на одном из языков Дхармы, ну знаете же:
Намше Еше
(эт даже без вполне естественно вопроса о: "виджняна значит - знание" , а куда же приставка "ви-" девалась и её смысл)

Касаемо: _читта (виджняна)_ , нуу... тож давно всё написано, например:
а̄рамман̣ам̣ чинтетӣ ти читтам
етена чинтентӣ ти читтам̣
чинтанаматтам̣ читтам
из трёх, лишь одно сходно с виджняна
упоминание и значение первых двух можете найти  в начале комментария Бхиккху Бодхи на "Абхидхамма Сангаха"


И это важно, так как Учение Будды какраз о уме-сердце\душе\читта и о внутреннем\умственном\душевном, и например дух*кха* это уже именно о внутреннем внутреннем\умственном\душевном, что уже говорить о остальном. 
Эт всё довольно далеко от той робототехники, что предлагается уважаемым Вон Соном и будет довольно далеко пока он не распознает различение читта, чаитасика и рупа, и не обратит внимание именно на читта и чаитасика  не начнёт именно это ясно видеть и напрямую переживать в своём опыте. (ну а там можно будет и о различении виджняна и джняна поговорить (возможно можно будет, а может и не нужно, всяко ведь _бывает\случается_; ) (чему кстати не равнозначно _существует_; )  )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем коверкать смысл буддийских понятий выраженных в индийских словах ?
> Зачем?
> 
> Санскрит не настолько уж мёртвый язык и буддизм это не религия давным давно вымерших "древнеегипетских" жрецов.
> Чтоб можно было, что душе угодно писать.


Вы очень привязаны к идее того, что правилно понимаете смысл буддийских понятий, как выраженный в индийских словах. Это заблуждение, ложное понимание.

За всеми буддийскими словами есть прямое значение, которое должно быть обнаружено исследованием, а не трактовками индийских слов. 

Поэтому вопрос "зачем" должен быть направлен Вам. Зачем Вы не зная значения этих слов спорите с теми, кто его знает, ясно видит и использует практически?

----------

Монферран (18.10.2019), Шуньшунь (18.10.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Владимир Николаевич - лингвист просто и на все вопросы смотрит со стороны лингвиста)).

----------


## Яреб

> Распознаёт только - ум. *зна*вать, распо*зна*вать, со*зна*вать, осо*зна*вать, по*зна*вать, .... , *джнь*анить, *гнь*анить, *гнози*ть, *когни*ть, ..., *зна*ть  - это присуще лишь уму, и больше больше ничему это не присуще, ибо это основная специфическая родовая характеристика именно ума.


Распознавание образов — _"это отнесение исходных данных к определенному классу с помощью выделения существенных признаков, характеризующих эти данные, из общей массы несущественных данных"_. Никакой эзотерики, лишь алгоритм преобразования данных.

Особенность ума в наличии обратной связи - ум распознает и из образов, поставляемых другими пятью дверями восприятия, и из собственных образов, являющихся результатом распознавания в прошлом. И это делает для ума, в отличие от других дверей восприятия, возможным обучение и осознание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Распознавание образов — _"это отнесение исходных данных к определенному классу с помощью выделения существенных признаков, характеризующих эти данные, из общей массы несущественных данных"_. Никакой эзотерики, лишь алгоритм преобразования данных.
> 
> Особенность ума в наличии обратной связи - ум распознает и из образов, поставляемых другими пятью дверями восприятия, и из собственных образов, являющихся результатом распознавания в прошлом. И это делает для ума, в отличие от других дверей восприятия, возможным обучение и осознание.


У меня о существах речь, о живых, одушевлённых, наделённых умом-сердцем(читта)
Не о роботах. 

Некоторые говорят "компьютер думает", но в действительности это перенос метафора - компьютер не думает, машина выполняет математические алгоритмы никак не осознавая содержимого.
Тоже и регистраторы, нет осознания и нет распознавания.... ибо нет ума и осознавания содержания "картинки".
Только уму присуща способность знать, осознавать,... распознавать. В прямом смысле этих слов, а не в переносном накладываемом по аналогии с живым человеком(существом одушевлённым (саттва\сатта)) на машину.

И без никакой эзотерики, чисто Будда Дхарма, учение о уме\сердце(читта) и о умственном\сердечном(чаистасика) начиная ведана(что уже есть умственное\сердечное\душевное и присуще лишь одушевлённым существам),
а также конкретно по айтанам (как синоним используется "двара\двери") -  _рупа аятаны_ ничего не распознают а лишь регистрируют, распознавать это относится к природе\свойствам\характеристикам ума\читта - в рассмотрении по аятанам это _мано аятана_.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич - лингвист просто и на все вопросы смотрит со стороны лингвиста)).


Этот В.Н. в первую очередь - существо (саттва), живое чувствующее одушевлённое существо ) И - буддист ) и на все вопросы смотрит в первую очередь с этих сторон )
(и - ещё конечно много "что", по отдельности не являющееся этим В.Н. ибо как не обозначь любое одушевлённое существо это будет не совсем "оно" так как любое одушевлённое существо - и ещё "чтото" кроме этого обозначения)

А вообще _речь_ это ближе к _уму_ чем _тело_.
Из классической триады тело-речь-ум, речь посредине, имеет одновременно две стороны одна материальная  другая нематериальная , и  является как бы связующим звеном между телом и умом, между материальным и нематериальным (но эт уже Тантра однако, так что написано типа шепотом ; ))

----------


## Алма

> Этот В.Н. в первую очередь - *существо* (саттва), живое чувствующее *одушевлённое существо* ) И - буддист )


Вы бы определились, существо или буддист.
Ибо в буддизме рулит идея Анатмана. :Smilie: 




> Ана́тман (санскр. अनात्मन्, anātman IAST; пали: Анатта; букв. «не-Я») — *один из важнейших догматов буддизма*, постулирующий отсутствие атмана — «Я», самости индивида или его души.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ана́тман (санскр. अनात्मन्, anātman IAST; пали: Анатта; букв. «не-Я») — один из важнейших догматов буддизма, постулирующий отсутствие атмана — «Я», самости индивида или его души.


И что - надо всему, что о буддизме пишут небуддисты, верить ?



> Вы бы определились, существо или буддист.
> Ибо в буддизме рулит идея Анатмана.


В буддизме есть и существа (саттва) и индивиды (пудгала) и поток ума\души (сантана) и много много много чего есть, чего и не снилось черпающим информацию о буддизме везде где только можно, но только  не изнутри буддизма.  
Атмана - нет, нет такого что самосущее само по себе.

Попробуйте хоть чтото узнать о буддизме от буддистов:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post832993
Узнайте вообще хоть чтото именно о буддизме )

----------


## Алма

> Попробуйте хоть чтото узнать о буддизме от буддистов:


Ну так я и пытаюсь.
Пока не получается.
Одни закидоны умных санскритских слов, а по существу вопроса ничего.
Без обид :Kiss:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так я и пытаюсь.
> Пока не получается.
> Одни закидоны умных санскритских слов, а по существу вопроса ничего.
> Без обид


Не там пытаетесь.

По существу - Вам ссылку дал.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А "язык Дхармы" - учить надо.
Далеко не обязательно именно через санскрит, можно и через пали или например тибетский.
(но кмк. санскрит более универсален - понятен всем буддистам независимо от традиций, хоть буддийской живой традиции чисто на санскрите уже и не сохранилось, но санскритская терминология жива и понятна среди буддистов разных стран и имеет аналоги соответствия в странах традиционного буддийского культурно-цивилизационного региона на их родных хорошо разработанных для передачи понимания буддизма "языках Дхармы" )

Без этого буддизм никак не понять. Также как не понять математику - без "языка математики", физику - без "языка физики", химию - без "языка химии"...

иначе так всю жизнь можно пытаться понять непонятно что, 
... типа пытаться пойти сразу в старшие классы, а то и сразу в ВУЗ, не умея ни читать ни писать ни считать (и это ещё довольно "мягко сказанное" сравнение)

На самом деле большинство из интересующихся буддизмом и все форумачане буддисты, даже из тех кто никогда не пытался учить санскрит и\или пали, уже знают с добрую сотню индийских слов. Пусть не знают как они правильно произносятся, не всегда смогут их прочесть даже в написании латиницей, не знают их семантических областей - но слова знают.
И минимум несколько десятков этих слов - постоянно употребляют говоря о буддизме.  И по иному не получится. Не употребляя этих слов\терминов\понятий практически не получиться говорить о буддизме, а даже если и попытаться попробовать это сделать - не будет понятно о чём речь.
И это такой минимальный набор слов без которых не обойтись даже для того чтоб начать говорить о учении .... (Будды) и то что без них не обойтись довольно легко понять каждому, а то что чтоб продолжить говорить о Дхарме и  углубляться в её понимание понадобиться всё больше слов\терминов\понятий "языка Дхармы" - это кмк., тяжело почему то понять. Но в действительности это так, в русском языке (французском, немецком,..., английском) всё ещё нет "языка" разработанного для передачи и понимания Учения Будды.

----------

Фил (19.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Очень хороший пример!
Действительно, математика это язык, и можно действительно многое в математике интуитивно видеть не зная языка (как это в детстве видел Паскаль в геометрии), но использовать наработки других не получится. И развития не будет.
Т.е. Это уровень некоего "необработанного алмаза".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Этот В.Н. в первую очередь - существо (саттва), живое чувствующее одушевлённое существо ) И - буддист ) и на все вопросы смотрит в первую очередь с этих сторон )
> (и - ещё конечно много "что", по отдельности не являющееся этим В.Н. ибо как не обозначь любое одушевлённое существо это будет не совсем "оно" так как любое одушевлённое существо - и ещё "чтото" кроме этого обозначени


Вот один из элементов одушевления нашей личность.https://nplus1.ru/blog/2018/03/26/toxoplasma

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня о существах речь, о живых, одушевлённых, наделённых умом-сердцем(читта)
> Не о роботах. 
> 
> Некоторые говорят "компьютер думает", но в действительности это перенос метафора - компьютер не думает, машина выполняет математические алгоритмы никак не осознавая содержимого.
> Тоже и регистраторы, нет осознания и нет распознавания.... ибо нет ума и осознавания содержания "картинки".
> Только уму присуща способность знать, осознавать,... распознавать. В прямом смысле этих слов, а не в переносном накладываемом по аналогии с живым человеком(существом одушевлённым (саттва\сатта)) на машину.
> 
> И без никакой эзотерики, чисто Будда Дхарма, учение о уме\сердце(читта) и о умственном\сердечном(чаистасика) начиная ведана(что уже есть умственное\сердечное\душевное и присуще лишь одушевлённым существам),
> а также конкретно по айтанам (как синоним используется "двара\двери") -  _рупа аятаны_ ничего не распознают а лишь регистрируют, распознавать это относится к природе\свойствам\характеристикам ума\читта - в рассмотрении по аятанам это _мано аятана_.


Вы застреваете на середине. Возникновение ума-сердца такое же, как возникновение рупа. Они возникают с условием существования. Нет никакого особенного элемента жизни или разума. Поэтому мистифицировать  жизнь это не Дхарма. 

Вы просто не видите, как возникает читта и поэтому фантазируете неких роботов, у которых ни за что не может быть читта.

Это очень распространенное заблуждение. Даже Далай-Лама сомневается, но остерегается утверждать однозначно.

Однако с жаждой возникает цепляние, с цеплянием - существование, с существованием -рождение пяти совокупностей. И рупа и нама возникают с одним общим условием, не с разными. Разделять их - значит совершать ошибку.

На каком основании Вы ставите читта на особое место? Нет таких оснований. Просто ложное воззрение. Ну и желание быть одушевленным в отличие от неодушевленного.

----------

Монферран (19.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Для удобства я включал в понятие одной из пяти двери восприятия вообще все, что происходит от момента регистрации изменения рецепторами этой  двери восприятия до появления объекта восприятия и чувства, но без переживания чувства и этого объекта умом, отсюда и путаница. Прошу прощения, что не прояснил это сразу.




> У меня о существах речь, о живых, одушевлённых, наделённых умом-сердцем(читта)
> Не о роботах.


Алгоритм - это логика. Логика - это причины и следствия. Причины и следствия - это обусловленность. Выносить нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости - это значит выносить это нечто за пределы обусловленности. Иными словами, вынося нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости, оно тем самым наделяется самосущностью.

Отличие живого существа от робота или компьютера не в том, на каком принципе основана наша система познания - логике, а в порождаемых познанием следствиях в виде самоподдерживаемой цепочки перерождений и каммы. И самое главное - если из робота вычесть все обусловленное и непостоянное, все самсарное, то останется ноль, ничего, аннигиляция всего того, что можно назвать роботом или его частью.

Суть Третей Благородной Истины как раз в том, что если вычесть из всего того, что есть, все то, за что хочется ухватиться и удержать, все обусловленное и непостоянное, все самсарное, то останется не ноль, не ничто, произойдет не аннигиляция, а Ниббана, которая ни аннигиляцией, ни нулем, ни ничто не является, она необусловлена и постоянна.

----------


## Евгений по

> Алгоритм - это логика. Логика - это причины и следствия. Причины и следствия - это обусловленность. Выносить нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости - это значит выносить это нечто за пределы обусловленности. Иными словами, вынося нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости, оно тем самым наделяется самосущностью.
> 
> Отличие живого существа от робота или компьютера не в том, на каком принципе основана наша система познания - логике, а в порождаемых познанием следствиях в виде самоподдерживаемой цепочки перерождений и каммы.


Не получается ли тогда бессмысленность идеи каммы ?Все предопределенно алгоритмом.Просветление Будды было тоже предопределенно.

----------


## Яреб

Знание алгоритма дает лишь понимание того, как данные могут обрабатываться, но это не дает нам знания о том, какие именно данные будут обработаны, т. е. поступят на вход алгоритма. Для полной предопределенности необходимо знание о реальном состоянии самсары, о том, какова она здесь и сейчас во всей своей полноте. Поэтому на субъективном уровне предопределенность всегда остается лишь теоретической, условной, статистической, вероятной.

Например, попробуйте представить, сколько всего нужно знать, чтобы исключить из результатов подбрасывания монетки или игрального кубика всякую случайность. Даже применение жульничиских методов не даст 100% вероятности, потому что всегда остается место для неизвестного.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2019), Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Не получается ли тогда бессмысленность идеи каммы ?Все предопределенно алгоритмом.Просветление Будды было тоже предопределенно.


Что значит бессмысленность/осмысленность?
Есть ли какой то смысл в том что вас ударит током если вы засунете пальцы в розетку?
Смысл это фантазия.
Жёсткой детерминированности же нет благодаря случайным событиям. От воли же зависит что-то но очень мало.
Знаете что "зефирный тест" (любимый пример мотивационных коучей) показал полную несостоятельность?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот один из элементов одушевления нашей личность.https://nplus1.ru/blog/2018/03/26/toxoplasma


Это всё интересно.

Но химический элемент, даже элемент химии органической - это не то что переживается во внутреннем умственном душевном опыте. 
Так же как и материальный мозг - это не то внутреннее нематериальное  пространство осознания в котором это всё нематериальное переживается и осознаётся.
И то что каждый имеет этот естественный опыт от первого лица - от этого никуда не деться.
Эта и другое, получившее уже название "трудные проблемы сознания" никак не обьясняются сведением всего к физиологии.

А то что есть взаимосвязь между душевным\умственным и физиологией это и древним давно было известно, на этом например методы Ануттарайога Тантры основываются и отпочковавшаяся(придерживаюсь Таранатха) от этого классическая Хатха Йога. 
Но вполне ведь можно и обратно работать - изменяя умственное изменяется биохимия. Или например, то что называется  - плацебо.

Не всё в науке так просто и поверхностно как в преподносится в ""британском" научпопе", даже например при СССР с таким махровым материализмом на уровне масс и средней школы, велись вот такие дискуссии:
https://cyberleninka.ru/article/v/d-...iki-i-idealnom
Что уже говорить о современности, например неоднократно уже упоминаемый Дэвид Чалмерс:
https://coollib.com/b/256008

Что уже говорить о буддизме.
И сколько бы например уважаемый основной оппонент(несколькими постами выше)  не пытался доказать своё, но любой заинтересовавшийся буддизмом столкнётся с живой традицией передачи опыта и понимания тех же текстов, и скорее всего возникнет дилемма непонятки - а какой же буддизм "настоящий" тот о котором он прочёл на форуме или тот что есть в действительности (а при углублении в  изучение древних текстов, без буддийского понимания природы ума и умственного - это уже будет далеко даже не дилемма,  а вполне уже мировоззренческая проблема некоего глубинного "раздвоения", что уже говорить о практике буддийских методов (именно для  буддийских целей) работы с ... умственным, умом и в уме )

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для удобства я включал в понятие одной из пяти двери восприятия вообще все, что происходит от момента регистрации изменения рецепторами этой  двери восприятия до появления объекта восприятия и чувства, но без переживания чувства и этого объекта умом, отсюда и путаница. Прошу прощения, что не прояснил это сразу.
> 
> 
> Алгоритм - это логика. Логика - это причины и следствия. Причины и следствия - это обусловленность. Выносить нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости - это значит выносить это нечто за пределы обусловленности. Иными словами, вынося нечто за пределы алгоритмизируемости, оно тем самым наделяется самосущностью.
> 
> *Отличие живого существа от робота или компьютера не в том, на каком принципе основана наша система познания - логике, а в порождаемых познанием следствиях в виде самоподдерживаемой цепочки перерождений и каммы.* И самое главное - если из робота вычесть все обусловленное и непостоянное, все самсарное, то останется ноль, ничего, аннигиляция всего того, что можно назвать роботом или его частью.
> 
> Суть Третей Благородной Истины как раз в том, что если вычесть из всего того, что есть, все то, за что хочется ухватиться и удержать, все обусловленное и непостоянное, все самсарное, то останется не ноль, не ничто, произойдет не аннигиляция, а Ниббана, которая ни аннигиляцией, ни нулем, ни ничто не является, она необусловлена и постоянна.


Кмк. всётаки отличие именно в распознавании и осознавании содержимого.
Видеокамера регистрирует, но не распознаёт и не сознаёт регистрируемое. Рупа аятаны это именно двери для сознания, но не сознание (в отличии от мано аятана, данная "дверь" по природе, по родовой характеристике, то же что и сознание). Контакт органа восприятия и воспринимаемого обьекта является не прямой а обуславливающей необходимой причиной\условием возможного возникновения сознания воспринятого, непосредственной же необходимой прямой причиной\условием возникновения момента сознания воспринятого является предыдущий момент ума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень хороший пример!
> Действительно, математика это язык, и можно действительно многое в математике интуитивно видеть не зная языка (*как это в детстве видел Паскаль в геометрии*), но использовать наработки других не получится. И развития не будет.
> Т.е. *Это уровень некоего "необработанного алмаза"*.


И вот снова получается, что _абстракции_ это предпонятийно, а _понятия_ предсловестно.

----------------------------

Хотелось бы ещё и обратить немного более пристальное внимание на "язык химии". В принципе наука стремится в своих "языках" выработать терминологию как можно более точную и исключающую инотолкования, и здесь кмк. наибольшего успеха добилась какраз химия. 
напр. "метилпропенилендигидроксициннаменилакрилическая кислота" хоть и понять неспециалисту  невозможно, но сам термин чётко указывает и содержит точный набор информации являющуюся совокупностью информации составляющих и способа словообразования.

Причём при более менее чётко ограниченном списке исходных химических  элементов, простых соединений, классов веществ, типов соединений и т.д. (и все это и элементы терминообразующие) практически безграничные  возможности терминообразования сохраняющие довольно чёткую возможность передачи смысла, например одно из самых  длинных слов официально признанных в английском языке - химическая формула состоящая из тысяча девятьсот тринадцати букв )

В этом плане словообразования индийский язык (не разделяю сейчас на санскрит и пали, так как в основе их лежат все теже грамматические законы и элементы словообразующей лексики) довольно схож с "языком химии".
И тоже можно сказать и о "тибетском литературном" разработанном специально для перевода буддийских текстов и передачи Дхармы.

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Или музыка.
Нет музыкантов которые не знают ноты. Их не существует. Есть кто-то кто не знает нотной записи, например. Но "ноты" они все равно как то обозначают в голове к себя и знают.
Другое дело, что не зная теории они себя сами ограничивают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Другое дело, что если композитор нот не знает, он может сыграть, надеть, промывать - за него запишут.
А вот с философией промычать не получится  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Или музыка.
> Нет музыкантов которые не знают ноты. Их не существует. Есть кто-то кто не знает нотной записи, например. Но "ноты" они все равно как то обозначают в голове к себя и знают.
> Другое дело, что не зная теории они себя сами ограничивают.


Да - вот в том то и дело.

Хорошо разработанный словестно понятийно терминологический аппарат - не ограничивает, а наоборот предоставляет возможности. В том числе не только в коммуникативном плане(в обе стороны), но и в плане возможности более глубокого понимания.

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И например он становиться не нужным не от того что достигнуто некое более глубокое постижение, а скорее лишь в силу утраты понимания смысла базовой терминологии, способа терминообразования и методов оперирования этим.

Предсловестный уровень - это базис.
Как и например практики осознанности - это базовые практики.
А не наоборот (относится к одновременно к двум предыдущим предложениям)

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Или музыка.
> Нет музыкантов которые не знают ноты. Их не существует. Есть кто-то кто не знает нотной записи, например. Но "ноты" они все равно как то обозначают в голове к себя и знают.
> Другое дело, что не зная теории они себя сами ограничивают.


У барабанщиков как с нотами, например?
Нотная запись для барабанов при этом есть, конечно, да, джазовые барабанщики есть, кино хорошее "Одержимость", но это все аналоги философии, для тех, кто захотел числиться в филармонии  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> У барабанщиков как с нотами, например?
> Нотная запись для барабанов при этом есть, конечно, да, джазовые барабанщики есть, кино хорошее "Одержимость", но это все аналоги философии, для тех, кто захотел числиться в филармонии


Нормально все у барабанщиков с нотами.
В консерватории кафедра ударных есть.
Фильм "Одержимость" - хороший пример.
А есть группа Dream Theater - без нот такое сыграть невозможно, это тоже не промычишь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Причем непонятно лично мне в чем камень преткновения, что ноты, что философскую терминологию выучить - ну неделю это займет, и жить потом нормально  :Smilie: 

Но нет, это у меня нота номер 1, а это зелененькая, а эта - повышенная.

Это хорошо если он сам с собой разговаривает у себя в голове,  а с другими будет разговаривать, его никто понимать не будет - начнет беситься  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Нормально все у барабанщиков с нотами.
> В консерватории кафедра ударных есть.


Есть, но в консерватории!
А для того, что бы быть музыкантом, консерваторию заканчивать необязательно, вот это сюрприз  :Smilie: 




> А есть группа Dream Theater - без нот такое сыграть невозможно, это тоже не промычишь.


Есть, не самая популярная, на гурмана, как и "Racer X", как и мега-гитары MusicMan  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Есть, но в консерватории!
> А для того, что бы быть музыкантом, консерваторию заканчивать необязательно, вот это сюрприз 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть, не самая популярная, на гурмана, как и "Racer X", как и мега-гитары MusicMan


Фолк-музыка конечно популярней и понятней широким массам. Но любой фолк (коим является блюз в т.ч.) это самоограничение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Но даже "музыка" действительно народная передаётся  - обычным (звычаевым\адатным) способом.
От старшего младшему поколению.
Некий аналог "нот" и "консерватории" - есть.

Без оформления "смысла" в "символ\знак" не обходятся даже самые примитивные народы.

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Фолк-музыка конечно популярней и понятней широким массам. Но любой фолк (коим является блюз в т.ч.) это самоограничение.


Ушные вкладыши Бируши - слушайте музыку своей души!  :Smilie: 
Любая музыка по-крупному это аудио-цирк: трюки, фокусы, представление.
Есть и цирк-шапито, есть и Цирк Солнца, вот и все.

----------


## Крымский

> Без оформления "смысла" в "символ\знак" не обходятся даже самые примитивные народы.


Вам передавали так?
Мне передавали, например, философии там не было, а мастерство было.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вам передавали так?
> Мне передавали, например, философии там не было, а мастерство было.


Там, это у - "примитивных" народов ?

Они и сейчас есть.

И как бы Вы это не назвали, то что у них есть.
Это передаётся и этому обязательно требуется обучение и для этого требуется оформление "смысла" в "символ\знак" и методы оперирования этим.

Самоучек не существует даже в мире мастерства завязывания шнурков.

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

И для народного буддизма философия также не требуется.

----------

Крымский (20.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Что значит бессмысленность/осмысленность?


Я имел ввиду то что в буддизме обозначают как правильное усилие.



> Знаете что "зефирный тест" (любимый пример мотивационных коучей) показал полную несостоятельность?


Несостоятельность заключалась в том что волю детей определяло физиологическая разница в строении мозга?

----------


## Крымский

> Там, это у - "примитивных" народов? Они и сейчас есть.


Про "примитивные народы" стараюсь не говорить, не поддерживаю колониализм в любой форме  :Smilie: 
У вас нет опыта такой передачи, это я понял, не страшно.
Рассказываю:
Музыканты отличные, передают технические приемы, образцы и ритуалы(!), в консерваторию с таким багажом не берут, на свадьбу и похороны - с удовольствием.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И для народного буддизма философия также не требуется.


Смотря что называть "народно", "буддизмом", "философией"

"логическое мышление" (по свидетельствам античных авторов) впервые появилось у примитивных пиратов, планировавших операции и разрабатывавших планы взаимных действий.
в то время как герои цивилизованного общества действовали по наитию временами слыша голоса богов, а весь общий культурно-цивилизационный  комплекс передавался обычиевым способом от старшего поколения младшему.

буддизм не возможен без образовательных центров, будь то крупный университет или городские центры или круг учеников сельского Гуру.
и преподаваемых предметов и дисциплин по соответствующим методикам.
конечно невозможно и "выучить весь буддизм", да это и не нужно. как невозможно обучится всем научным специальным знаниям, что также никому и не нужно. можно например прекрасно пользоваться компом, небольшим обьёмом прикладных программ и даже лишь ограниченным набором из инструментария каждой конкретной программы, при этом вообще нет ни одного человека который бы полностью владел всем обьёмом знаний информационно технических технологий - даже это невозможно, да и не нужно.

касаемо "народного", то напр. грамматика Панини, это более похоже на то как если бы древний неуч(в  нормах правильного литературного русского языка) обьяснил правильные понятия речи на уровне изучаемого сейчас на профильных специализациях в ВУЗах. Причём обьяснил, более глубоко, более широко и ... более научно, но совсем с других нативных позиций.  (грубый конечно пример, но гдето так) Другим языком и способом изложения.
тоже  касаемо и многого другого что может приниматься за "простонародное" но в действительности является уровнем изучаемым в высших учебных заведениях, но изложенное нативным языком (наиболее близким к которому по точности и будет например "язык химии") Просто другим языком и способом изложения. 
Нечто подобное есть и в физике, разные языки и способы рассмотрения, двух совершенно разных физик изучающих и описывающих одну и туже физическую реальность.

----------

Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Я имел ввиду то что в буддизме обозначают как правильное усилие.
> 
> Несостоятельность заключалась в том что волю детей определяло физиологическая разница в строении мозга?


Правильное - ведёт к повышению мудрости (панья), знания. А чем больше мудрости тем меньше неумелых неправильных действий.

Зефирный тест - дети из разных социальных слоев, и съедали зефирку сразу дети из "бедных" семей, которым и так в жизни ничего не светило. А откладывали дети из "богатых" семей, которым этот зефир и так не очень то нужен был, и у которых жизненный план заранее был в шоколаде.

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Про "примитивные народы" стараюсь не говорить, не поддерживаю колониализм в любой форме 
> У вас нет опыта такой передачи, это я понял, не страшно.
> Рассказываю:
> Музыканты отличные, передают технические приемы, образцы и ритуалы(!), в консерваторию с таким багажом не берут, на свадьбу и похороны - с удовольствием.


Кстати, никогда не задавались вопросом, почему академические музыканты, имея такой коллосальный технический и теоретический багаж никогда не играют, например, металл? Хотя могли бы с лёгкостью это делать?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я имел ввиду то что в буддизме обозначают как правильное усилие.


Попробуйте прочесть, как - _соответствующие усилия_

В принципе это  будет не менее правильный перевод _самйак_(пали: самма), но кмк. более соответствующий как по форме так и по смыслу.

Есть цели и есть соответствующие этим целям усилия. И именно этом плане это - правильные усилия. Для соответствующих целей правильные

(п.с. анатман же всё ; ))

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019), Фил (20.10.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Правильное - ведёт к повышению мудрости (панья), знания. А чем больше мудрости тем меньше неумелых неправильных действий.
> .


Я наверное запутался,в моем сегодняшнем понимании получается отсутствует правильное и неправильное действие,ибо всё что связано с материей предопределено.Возможно наверное что умственные способности человека в какой-то мере  не являеются всё-таки обусловленным состоя́нием природы и это позволяет чуть нарушить ход событий?

----------


## Фил

> Я наверное запутался,в моем сегодняшнем понимании получается отсутствует правильное и неправильное действие,ибо всё что связано с материей предопределено.Возможно наверное что умственные способности человека в какой-то мере  не являеются всё-таки обусловленным состоя́нием природы и это позволяет чуть нарушить ход событий?


В очень узкой мере.
По данным нейрофизиологии (и тот же зефирный тест иллюстрация), все решения "принимаются" задолго до того как мы их осознаем и повесим ярлык "я принял решение". Единственное что мы можем, это без иллюзий понять, как все это работает. (И это то может понять не каждый, а с соответствующим уровнем интеллекта, а значит образования, дохода, здоровья и окружения).

Если человеческое рождение это черепаха которая там раз в 1000 лет в унитазный круг попадает, то это ещё уже. Таракан раз в миллион лет куда нибудь, в норку Джерри. Повезло.

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Едете на машине, которая на руль реагирует с опозданием в 15 минут. И при этом приехали живым на строительный рынок. Повезло.
Нет... Если бы Вы не сели точно никуда бы не приехали.
Но говорить о том, что Вы машиной "управляли" как то иррелевантно  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Кстати, никогда не задавались вопросом, почему академические музыканты, имея такой коллосальный технический и теоретический багаж никогда не играют, например, металл? Хотя могли бы с лёгкостью это делать?


В смысле? Откуда это "никогда"?
За деньги и не такое играют, включая "Мурку" и "Рюмку водки на столе", если умеешь исполнять и людям нравишься, то проблем нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про "примитивные народы" стараюсь не говорить, не поддерживаю колониализм в любой форме 
> У вас нет опыта такой передачи, это я понял, не страшно.
> Рассказываю:
> Музыканты отличные, передают технические приемы, образцы и ритуалы(!), в консерваторию с таким багажом не берут, на свадьбу и похороны - с удовольствием.


Если честно, то я далёк от музыки. 
Видать многим медведям в прошлых жизнях уши повреждал ) 

Но вот почемуто уверен, что студенты консерваторий учатся далеко не только ноты в тетради нотировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Если честно, то я далёк от музыки.
> Но вот почемуто уверен, что студенты консерваторий учатся далеко не только ноты в тетради нотировать


Всякому учатся, да, но музыкантов из консерватории среди всех музыкантов еще поменьше, чем монахов среди буддистов  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> В смысле? Откуда это "никогда"?
> За деньги и не такое играют, включая "Мурку" и "Рюмку водки на столе", если умеешь исполнять и людям нравишься, то проблем нет


Я имел в виду какие нибудь группы типА Faith no more или Slayer, вот такого уровня.
Я могу сказать, что это внезапно становится неинтересно, как становится неинтересно кататься на каруселях в ЦПКиО, хотя в детстве казалось, что получу первую зарплату и буду кататься весь день  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Всякому учатся, да, но музыкантов из консерватории среди всех музыкантов еще поменьше, чем монахов среди буддистов


Это если к музыкантам относить медведя из сказки Бианки, который на пне играл.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Я имел в виду какие нибудь группы тип А Faith no more или Slayer, вот такого уровня.


Мне кажется, в металле как раз полно музыкантов с классическим образованием, не буду удивлен, что сессионщики и студийщики с "классикой" как раз у Faith No More со Slayer и обнаружатся. У Петруччи все с образованием музыкальным в порядке, например, а он металлист  :Smilie: 




> Я могу сказать, что это внезапно становится неинтересно, как становится неинтересно кататься на каруселях в ЦПКиО, хотя в детстве казалось, что получу первую зарплату и буду кататься весь день


Может и скучно, но жрать-то хочется. Копишь на похоронах и свадьбах, тратишь на запись в саундтреках  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Разговор был, что без теории далеко не уедешь (в философии)
А по аналогии, что те многочисленные "музыканты" смогут сыграть, кроме клише которым их научили старшие товарищи?

"Рюмка водки на столе" на минуточку, написана Евгением Кобылянским, профессиональным композитором и программным директором радио Орфей.

----------


## Фил

Началось то с того, что терминология не важна, главное "как я вижу".
Ну и как это обсуждать тогда?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Разговор был, что без теории далеко не уедешь (в философии)
> А по аналогии, что те многочисленные "музыканты" смогут сыграть, кроме клише которым их научили старшие товарищи?


Примерно все, включая "Танец маленьких лебедей" на балалайке (это про моего прадедушку, если что).




> "Рюмка водки на столе" на минуточку, написана Евгением Кобылянским, профессиональным композитором и программным директором радио Орфей.


А я знаю (и немножко слышу), поэтому и смеюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я наверное запутался,в моем сегодняшнем понимании получается отсутствует правильное и неправильное действие,ибо всё что связано с материей предопределено.Возможно наверное что умственные способности человека в какой-то мере  не являеются всё-таки обусловленным состоя́нием природы и это позволяет чуть нарушить ход событий?


Предопределено, в плане того, что например рождённый - умрёт. 
Но вот в этом промежутке, а также в том что после - точного предопределения ещё нет.
Есть определённый спектр возможностей того что может или не может произойти в какомто таком промежутке, и  в котором в том числе и совершается выбор действий, которые и постоянно изменяют этот спектр возможностей.
Есть и такие действия которые больше запутывают в предопределённостях, а есть и такие которые всё больше освобождают.

Или Вы чисто о мозге, генах и т.п  ?
Так это довольно дискуссионный вопрос, там вообще много много чего у каждого "заложено", именно потенциально возможного. 
Хоть и весь конкретный индивидуальный такой "набор" уже предопределён, и если с позиций буддизма - предопределён именно выбором вхождения в новое рождение (и вот тогда то также был определённый спектр выбора).

----------

Евгений по (20.10.2019)

----------


## Константин Первый

> Для меня одним из препятствий, мешающих стать буддистом, является идея анатмана,то есть представление об иллюзорности "я". Не могли бы вы подсказать, каким образом можно убедиться в том, что "я" иллюзорно и какое значение имеет эта идея для буддизма?


Как убедиться в иллюзорности "я"?
Да очень просто - избавиться от этого самого " я".
Навсегда сложнее конечно, а вот на время очень не сложно.

Для меня буддизм, это не философия, а практика. И на практике убедиться нужно и можно.
По другому не объясншь, слова только всё запутают да и нет их слов этих подходящих.
В буддизме есть только одна проблема - лингвистическая. Нет подходящих слов для описания переживания опыта.
Что не скажи, всё будет ложью.

----------


## Евгений по

> Предопределено, в плане того, что например рождённый - умрёт. 
> Но вот в этом промежутке, а также в том что после - точного предопределения ещё нет.
> .


Вероятно что вы очень правы и я очень недооцениваю вероятностные возможности всего.Просто моя некомпетентность в данном вопросе даёт мне возможность рассуждать что вероятность событий заключена в недостатке информации.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., всё таки без понимания именно индуистских представлений о "Атмане" (или "Пуруше") наиболее полно рассмотренных в даршанах - не понять что именно отрицается в психологическом плане.
Причём даже так довольно не просто будет "выделить" "обьект отрицания"(его то на самом деле вообще никак нет) , так как то что присутствует в опыте (обозначенное в даршанах, как напр. манас, буддхи, ахамкара, читта, джняна,...) и что также используется в даршанах(наряду со свидетельством их текстов) для обоснования существования "атмана" (или ""пуруши"") - не отрицается.
То что отрицается это в действительности никак не существующее, "рога зайца", "волосы черепахи" ..., но тонкая ошибка того что это есть - присуще во внутреннем  опыте  каждого. 
Затем уже только можно разбираться с рассмотрением этого вопроса внутри уже буддийских воззрений, устраняя  тончайшие ошибки недоотрицания или переотрицания.

Пытаться понять "анатман" через христианские или антихристианские(антирелигиозные) доктрины. имхо - практически невозможно. В христианстве совсем другое деление внутреннего опыта и то что "атман" вообще не выделяется хоть ошибка этого и присутствует, а атеистический научный материализм возникший в полемике с христианством - тупо огульно сотрицал и всё нематериальное что попало под метлу этого противостояния (чего ксати не допускали даже основоположники научного метода и научного материализма(такого огульного отрицания у них нет)) и уже с середины прошлого века в науке тотам тотам возникают  попытки устранить этот крен.

----------

Евгений по (21.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...вероятность событий заключена в недостатке информации.


Абсолютный детерминизм возможен лишь в таких системах, которые одновременно: и абсолютно замкнутые, и абсолютно стабильные, и абсолютно независимые ни от своих частей ни от воздействия из вне.

Абсолютный детерминизм, какраз вступает в противоречие с  непостоянством любой системы, с обусловленностью и несамосущностью.
Хоть возможно и может быть кажимость, что например якобы в буддизме говорится о абсолютном детерминизме, но это наоборот противоречит буддизму (ибо всё анатман)
И вообще даже постановка такого вопроса на самом деле может быть актуальна лишь в мировоззренческих системах признающих некий Абсолют (отсюда например дискуссии о "детерминизме и свободе воли" распространённые в христианской (иудейской, мусульманской) среде и около, но практически не актуальные для буддизма)

----------

Евгений по (21.10.2019), Фил (21.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Началось то с того, что терминология не важна, главное "как я вижу".
> Ну и как это обсуждать тогда?


Не хочу дать утонуть "Рюмке водки на столе", потому что это действительно занятно.
Песня в "оригинале" (у Жеки) была пиратским кавером на "A Whiter Shade of Pale" группы Procol Harum, в свою очередь слепленной из произведений Иоганна Себастьяна Баха  :Smilie: 
"Философы" видят в песне только позорный кабацкий шансон, слушатели продолжают слышать(и любить) гармонии Баха, хоть и в перепеве "рабиновичей", примерно так.

----------

Фил (21.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Не хочу дать утонуть "Рюмке водки на столе", потому что это действительно занятно.
> Песня в "оригинале" (у Жеки) была пиратским кавером на "A Whiter Shade of Pale" группы Procol Harum, в свою очередь слепленной из произведений Иоганна Себастьяна Баха 
> "Философы" видят в песне только позорный кабацкий шансон, слушатели продолжают слышать(и любить) гармонии Баха, хоть и в перепеве "рабиновичей", примерно так.


Вот у Вас очень неудачный пример  :Smilie: 
И Лепс и Жека они и теорию и сольфеджио прекрасно знают, прикидываются только такими "чоткими пацанами", а на самом деле ботаны из музыкалки.

А вот пример был бы хороший, если бы паренёк из двора, которому на семиструнке показали аккорды "очко" и "лесенка" и перебор "звездочка" (вот пример непонятных самоназваний  :Smilie:  )  что нибудь такое придумал? Нет такого. Так что теорию учить надо.
И если виджняной называется вполне определенный процесс, так называть его так, а не говорить что у меня это называется очко или лесенка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Вероятно что вы очень правы и я очень недооцениваю вероятностные возможности всего.Просто моя некомпетентность в данном вопросе даёт мне возможность рассуждать что вероятность событий заключена в недостатке информации.


Нет, вероятность это свойство материи. Иначе не было бы развития.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Нет, вероятность это свойство материи. Иначе не было бы развития.


Вероятность - мера возможности каких-либо событий, материя/развитие тут не при чём.

----------


## Фил

> Вероятность - мера возможности каких-либо событий, материя/развитие тут не при чём.


Я не в теме, поэтому только по дилетантски, но я о том, что на квантовом уровне, существование частиц носит вероятностный характер.

----------


## Aion

> Я не в теме, поэтому только по дилетантски, но я о том, что на квантовом уровне, существование частиц носит вероятностный характер.


А на квантовом уровне возможна идея анатмана?

----------


## Фил

> А на квантовом уровне возможна идея анатмана?


конечно.
Какая разница?

----------


## Aion

> конечно.
> Какая разница?


Ну это как с геоцентрической системой. Все вроде как знают о, но никто не переживает в опыте вращение Земли вокруг Солнца. Квантовый уровень не дан нам в восприятии, это правдоподобная модель...

----------


## Фил

> Ну это как с геоцентрической системой. Все вроде как знают о, но никто не переживает в опыте вращение Земли вокруг Солнца. Квантовый уровень не дан нам в восприятии, это правдоподобная модель...


Анатман это тоже модель, мы о моделях говорим.

----------


## Aion

> Анатман это тоже модель, мы о моделях говорим.


Нет, мы говорим об аксиоматике. Анатман - это элемент трилакшаны, атрибут бытия)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, мы говорим об аксиоматике. Анатман - это элемент трилакшаны, атрибут бытия)


Но это же модель.
Можно даже и слова такого не знать - анатман.

----------


## Aion

> Но это же модель.
> Можно даже и слова такого не знать - анатман.


Это принцип, а не модель.

----------


## Фил

> Это принцип, а не модель.


Ну и бог с ним!

----------


## Aion

> Ну и бог с ним!

----------


## Яреб

Your brain hallucinates your conscious reality | Anil Seth (можно включить субтитры на русском)
Шон Кэрролл. Многомировая интерпретация.

----------

Евгений по (21.10.2019)

----------


## Константин Первый

Читал я читал эту тему и понял, что я и половины не понимаю того, о чём здесь пишут.)
Хорошо это или плохо?
Кто знает, кто знает...

Ничего не остаётся, как продолжать следовать путём ежесекундной медитации или как оригинально выразился маэстро и бодхисаттва Пелевин - путём абсолютной подлости, и не стараться понять о чём здесь пишут и что это вообще всё значит.
Такой вот он, мой суровый буддизм.

----------

Шуньшунь (21.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А вот пример был бы хороший, если бы паренёк из двора, которому на семиструнке показали аккорды "очко" и "лесенка" и перебор "звездочка" (вот пример непонятных самоназваний  )  что нибудь такое придумал?


Моцарт же, он не дворовый, но за ним папа записывал, концертировал ребенок с 6 лет, не умея читать, писать и считать, а сочинял при этом во всю  :Smilie: 




> Нет такого. Так что теорию учить надо.


Исполнителю? Нет.
Автору? Тоже нет в большинстве жанров.
Если хочется в консерваторию, то нужно, конечно.
Джавади учился там же, где и Петруччи, что не мешает ему быть востребованным в другой музыке.

----------


## Фил

> Моцарт же, он не дворовый, но за ним папа записывал, концертировал ребенок с 6 лет, не умея читать, писать и считать, а сочинял при этом во всю 
> 
> 
> 
> Исполнителю? Нет.
> Автору? Тоже нет в большинстве жанров.
> Если хочется в консерваторию, то нужно, конечно.
> Джавади учился там же, где и Петруччи, что не мешает ему быть востребованным в другой музыке.


Т.е. в качестве примера "гопника с семистрункой" Вы приводите шестилетнего Моцарта???
Прекрасно  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Т.е. в качестве примера "гопника с семистрункой" Вы приводите шестилетнего Моцарта???
> Прекрасно


Дык, он читать и писать вообще не умел по причине малолетства, а был уже нормальный такой композитор и исполнитель  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дык, он читать и писать вообще не умел по причине малолетства, а был уже нормальный такой композитор и исполнитель


Так можно сказать, что Моцарт вообще образованным уже родился. аргумент - никогда в школу не ходил  :Smilie: 

или например: 
индийский языковед  Панини автор грамматики санскрита, был  безграмотным. аргумент - писать и читать не умел
буддисты первых пяти веков не изучали Дхарму. аргумент - Дхарма ещё не была записана
и т.п.

----------


## Крымский

> Так можно сказать, что он вообще образованным уже родился. аргумент - никогда в школу не ходил


Наверное, но в консерваторию он тупо не успел походить, сольфеджо тоже в него целиком еще не пролезло, не говорю уже про философию и богатый жизненный опыт  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверное, но в консерваторию он тупо не успел походить, сольфеджо тоже в него целиком еще не пролезло, не говорю уже про философию и богатый жизненный опыт


А то, что его отец(музыкант) учил можно со счетов сбросить? Вот тупо сел и начал играть. Не умел читать\писать нотную запись - значит и нот не знал ?

Индийские музыканты например также ноты и прочее учили без записи, и сочинения музыкальные создавали и передавали - без записи
Ведические метрика, просодия, фонетика, грамматика... изучалось и передавалось на протяжении нескольких тысяч лет - без записи.
Научные трактаты создавались и изучались - без записи, даже трактаты по грамматике.
"Язык" Дхармы - учили и до того как она была записана.
...

Кмк. Вы путаете навыки письма\чтение и изучение (той же например грамматики, словообразования, значения терминологии, "языка" Дхармы, ... ) 
Отсутствие первого не обязательно значит отсутствие второго.

----------

Фил (22.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А то, что его отец(музыкант) учил можно со счетов сбросить?


А зачем? Он его не учил в консерватории, этого достаточно  :Smilie: 




> Вот тупо сел и начал играть. Не умел читать\писать нотную запись - значит и нот не знал ?


Слух имел, писать и читать нотную запись не умел, играл на инструментах, на которых отец не играл  :Wink: 




> Кмк. Вы путаете навыки письма\чтение и изучение (той же например грамматики, словообразования, значения терминологии, "языка" Дхармы, ... ) 
> Отсутствие первого не обязательно значит отсутствие второго.


Мне нравятся рассуждения про философов, не умеющих читать и писать, очень интересно, продолжайте!  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне нравятся рассуждения про философов, не умеющих читать и писать, очень интересно, продолжайте!


Зачем ? 
Это особенность индийской культуры, можете поинтересоваться.
Это важная отличительная (напр. от греческой) специфическая черта, определившая всё дальнейшее развитие и особенности индийской цивилизации. 
То что наука предшествовала письменности, тогда как в западной культуре наоборот. Это важно понимать, в том числе и для понимания буддизма.
Лингвистика как наука возникла в Индиях до появления письменности. 
Также и Дхарма изучалась до того как была записана и "язык" Дхармы изучался и в до-письменный период - чтоб понимать Дхарму.
Первые Шастры Абхидхармы - создавались и изучались изустно.
И даже с развитием и внедрением письменности, приоритет сохранялся за устным Словом, а не за писаной Книгой, а самое сокровенное предали записи позже всего. Это отличие важно понимать, в силу непонимания этого очень много непоняток по отношению к Дхарме, в том числе и самоучество по текстам которые по сути содержат лишь краткие тезисы для быстрого заучивания, содержание же которых раскрывается лишь в обучении преподавателем. Или например принятие устных наставлений конкретным людям - за общие для всех, причём зачастую вообще без понимания речевой ситуации в которой эта устная речь была произнесена.
Вот это вот также наверное тяжело понять, в культуре где многое "наоборот".
Где в первом классе учат сразу писать, а фонетику учат аж в институте (и то далеко далеко не все) и где даже может быть философия ничего не меняющая внутри. 

А если чисто: нравится типа по приколу.
То лучше в цирк сходить.

----------


## Крымский

> Зачем ? 
> Это особенность индийской культуры, можете поинтересоваться.


Так я интересовался - не бьются археологические данные, не подтверждается уникальность индийской культуры.
Будда санскритом не пользовался, на каком он языке давал учение никто не знает до сих пор.
Оба известных источника Абхидхармы переводные.
Как гипотезы о лингвистической чистоте в таких ужасных условиях выживают даже не представляю  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я интересовался - не бьются археологические данные, не подтверждается уникальность индийской культуры.
> Будда санскритом не пользовался, на каком он языке давал учение никто не знает до сих пор.
> Оба известных источника Абхидхармы переводные.
> Как гипотезы о лингвистической чистоте в таких ужасных условиях выживают даже не представляю


И не представите.
Никак не представите. 
Потому что мыслите "наоборот" 
И даже не пытаетесь взглянуть вне привычного шаблона. Не то чтоб отбросить шаблон (это практически не возможно), а просто взглянуть с другой позиции, где дети сначала учили фонетику и грамматику, а потом учились писать (и то далеко не все), где ценность философии измерялась внутренними изменениями ума, где цель свобода от переживания страданий была намного намного важней  абсолютных истин, где критерием правильности истины выступали счастье и радость  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> И не представите.
> Никак не представите. 
> Потому что мыслите "наоборот"


Это, видимо, пример лингвистически чистого сообщения?
Понятным оно становится только в переводе на санскрит?  :Smilie: 




> И даже не пытаетесь взглянуть вне привычного шаблона. Не то чтоб отбросить шаблон (это практически не возможно), а просто взглянуть с другой позиции, где дети сначала учили фонетику и грамматику, а потом учились писать (и то далеко не все), где ценность философии измерялась внутренними изменениями ума, где цель свобода от переживания страданий была намного намного важней абсолютных истин, где критерием правильности истины выступали счастье и радость


Так глядеть не на что! То, что вы описываете - фантазия, материальной культурой не подтверждается, антропологами не подтверждается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это, видимо, пример лингвистически чистого сообщения?
> Понятным оно становится только в переводе на санскрит? 
> 
> .


Это было предложение взглянуть на буддизм изнутри буддизма.

Но судя по всему, то что это в Вашем случае будет возможно, гаданием над ископаемыми останками - не подтверждается  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Это было предложение взглянуть на буддизм изнутри буддизма.


Не говорите за весь буддизм, вы просто свое выдаете за общее и так пытаетесь сделать его более весомым.

----------

Юй Кан (22.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не говорите за весь буддизм, вы просто свое выдаете за общее и так пытаетесь сделать его более весомым.


Если бы я пытался "своё" сделать весомей, говорил бы лишь то с чем бы Вы легко согласились   :Smilie: 

А так "забросил" не легко воспринимаемое, глядишь когда и обратите внимание - когда будете встречать подтверждающие факты, или хотя бы именно эти факты уже не проскользнут мимо внимания.

----------


## Крымский

> Если бы я пытался "своё" сделать весомей, говорил бы лишь то с чем бы Вы легко согласились


Неправда, мутили бы с эзотерическими предложениями "взглянуть на буддизм изнутри буддизма" и криптосмыслами, что вы и делаете.




> А так "забросил" не легко воспринимаемое, глядишь когда и обратите внимание - когда будете встречать подтверждающие факты, или хотя бы именно эти факты уже не проскользнут мимо внимания.


Вы проигнорировали вопрос про институты в буддизме, проверяющие знание философии(и санскрита) у мирян, не хотите вернуться и подкрепить фактами свои гипотезы?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неправда, мутили бы с эзотерическими предложениями "взглянуть на буддизм изнутри буддизма" и криптосмыслами, что вы и делаете.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы проигнорировали вопрос про институты в буддизме, проверяющие знание философии(и санскрита) у мирян, не хотите вернуться и подкрепить фактами свои гипотезы?


Неправду пишите.
Это Вы так прочли, а вот то что я написал:



> Индийские музыканты например также ноты и прочее учили без записи, и сочинения музыкальные создавали и передавали - без записи
> Ведические метрика, просодия, фонетика, грамматика... изучалось и передавалось на протяжении нескольких тысяч лет - без записи.
> Научные трактаты создавались и изучались - без записи, даже трактаты по грамматике.
> "Язык" Дхармы - учили и до того как она была записана.





> то особенность индийской культуры, можете поинтересоваться.
> Это важная отличительная (напр. от греческой) специфическая черта, определившая всё дальнейшее развитие и особенности индийской цивилизации.
> То что наука предшествовала письменности, тогда как в западной культуре наоборот. Это важно понимать, в том числе и для понимания буддизма.
> Лингвистика как наука возникла в Индиях до появления письменности.
> Также и Дхарма изучалась до того как была записана и "язык" Дхармы изучался и в до-письменный период - чтоб понимать Дхарму.
> Первые Шастры Абхидхармы - создавались и изучались изустно.
> И даже с развитием и внедрением письменности, приоритет сохранялся за устным Словом, а не за писаной Книгой, а самое сокровенное предали записи позже всего. Это отличие важно понимать, в силу непонимания этого очень много непоняток по отношению к Дхарме, в том числе и самоучество по текстам которые по сути содержат лишь краткие тезисы для быстрого заучивания, содержание же которых раскрывается лишь в обучении преподавателем. Или например принятие устных наставлений конкретным людям - за общие для всех, причём зачастую вообще без понимания речевой ситуации в которой эта устная речь была произнесена.
> Вот это вот также наверное тяжело понять, в культуре где многое "наоборот".
> Где в первом классе учат сразу писать, а фонетику учат аж в институте (и то далеко далеко не все) и где даже может быть философия ничего не меняющая внутри.


Что из этого мои фантазии ?

----------


## Фил

@*Крымский*, а не задумывались почему у Моцарта "врождено" было именно сольфеджио 18 века?
Сонатная форма?
Если он все из головы брал, что мешало какой нибудь септаккорд джазовый влепить?
Или что нибудь типа Каравана придумать?

По Орфею передавали же его "симфонии" детские. Но это именно больше на цирк похоже, где папа - дрессировщик  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так я интересовался - не бьются археологические данные, не подтверждается уникальность индийской культуры.
> Будда санскритом не пользовался, на каком он языке давал учение никто не знает до сих пор.
> Оба известных источника Абхидхармы переводные.
> Как гипотезы о лингвистической чистоте в таких ужасных условиях выживают даже не представляю


Касаемо того на каком "языке учил Будда", "санскрита"  и "переводов" в Индиях при записи  из ..... получается, так сказать: переводов индийских на индийский  ?

Вы читали например "Повесть временных лет" ? (ну хотябы отрывки, но думаю читали)
Читали оригинал или перевод ?

А Пушкина например читали в оригинале или в переводе ?
А на каком языке например пишет Пелевин и требуется ли для его понимания перевод на язык Льва Толстого ?

А поймёт ли любой образованный русский человек о чём у Пелевина, когда он употребляет индо-буддийские термины ?
(вот юмор, задор, интересные обороты, красоту фраз, захватывающий стиль, и т.п. - поймёт каждый знающий русский язык, а о чём - нет(это поймёт лишь человек хоть немного владеющий "языком" Дхармы, а вот для того чтоб хоть чуток глубже понять Дхарму - нужно более лучшее владение "языком" Дхармы чем десяток базовых слов-понятий, и  даже не столь важно через какую форму это будет изучено (пали, санскрит, тибетский ) главное чтоб были хорошо разработанные соответствующие термины и способы изложения (чего ни в русском языке, ни в других европейских - ещё нет)  ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Очень многие подхватывают вот такие лингвистические вопросы, но не имеют не малейшего представления о том, что значит: классический санскрит, гибридный буддийский санскрит, пали, поздневедийский, ведийский, пракриты ....
не имеют также не малейшего представления, что из себя представляет например "тибетский литературный" или например "тайский рачасап" т.п.

Задавая вопросы типа "на каком языке говорил Будда ?", или повторяя подхваченную фразу типа "Будда не говорил на санскрите ", даже не понимают о чём они говорят, мысля совсем наоборот.

----------


## Фил

Касаемо джаза, казалось бы вот она тема "безграмотных негров-самородков". Я в свое время так и думал, пока не засомневался, как Дюк Эллингтон с утра придумывал пьесы, а вечером его биг Бэнд уже их играл???
Старшие товарищи подсказали, что все джазмены без исключения владели теорией в объеме консерватории. Да, у них не было дипломов но обучение они проходили и разговаривали все на одном языке. Дюк писал ноты, и в оркестре все читали с листа.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я думаю это какой-то культурный мем "учится не обязательно" (курить полезно, стакан вина за обедом полезно и т.д ), что есть некие безграмотные музыканты, философы, художники которые нигде не учились. Только когда глубже копать начинаешь, видишь что это не так.

Видимо гуманитарные дисциплины провоцируют.
Никому в голову не приходит идея народных физиков, инженеров или математиков.
(Конечно могут вспомнить Эдисона которого выгнали из школы, но.....  :Smilie:  Эдисон учился как мега-ботан в библиотеке)

----------

Alex (22.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> @*Крымский*, а не задумывались почему у Моцарта "врождено" было именно сольфеджио 18 века?
> Сонатная форма?
> Если он все из головы брал, что мешало какой нибудь септаккорд джазовый влепить?


Папа, в основном, он же записывал  :Smilie: 
Моцарт числился музыкальным хулиганом в свои времена, это фактический факт.




> По Орфею передавали же его "симфонии" детские. Но это именно больше на цирк похоже, где папа - дрессировщик


Я согласен, но их записывают же до сих пор и на орфеях-то передают.
Если человек зарабатывает музыкой и у него есть слушатели, то он точно музыкант.

----------


## Крымский

> Что из этого мои фантазии ?





> Это важная отличительная (напр. от греческой) специфическая черта, определившая всё дальнейшее развитие и особенности индийской цивилизации.
> То что наука предшествовала письменности, тогда как в западной культуре наоборот. Это важно понимать, в том числе и для понимания буддизма.
> Лингвистика как наука возникла в Индиях до появления письменности.


Панини (по вашей версии) жил на территории Ахменидской империи, в богатейшей ее сатрапии.
Там были и письменная культура, и монументальная архитектура, и бюрократия с нумизматикой.
Как, простите, его изыскания в области санскрита могли предшествовать письменности?




> где дети сначала учили фонетику и грамматику, а потом учились писать (и то далеко не все), где ценность философии измерялась внутренними изменениями ума, где цель свобода от переживания страданий была намного намного важней абсолютных истин, где критерием правильности истины выступали счастье и радость


Вот это ваши фантазии, я указывал на них, но вы передергиваете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Панини (по вашей версии) жил на территории Ахменидской империи, в богатейшей ее сатрапии.
> Там были и письменная культура, и монументальная архитектура, и бюрократия с нумизматикой.
> Как, простите, его изыскания в области санскрита могли предшествовать письменности?
> 
> 
> 
> Вот это ваши фантазии, я указывал на них, но вы передергиваете.


Панини жил в индийском культурном регионе, с безписьменной культурой.
Где всё передавалось изустно. И он ничего не писал.
Те же Веды например варварскими значками вообще были записаны лишь в 17 веке нашей эры.

А как дети учили ведийскую фонетику, грамматику и т.п. в том культурном регионе ? (даже и сейчас всё ещё традиционно так учат)
С письма абэвэгэдейки начинали ? 
А как учили даршановые тексты индуисты, как учили тексты Абхидхармы буддисты ? 
Как передавались Сутры на протяжении пяти веков ?
(и нет разницы что я так написал, это тоже самое слово что и Сутта)

И с критериями проверки правильности учений в Индиях Вы не знакомы ?

----------


## Крымский

> Касаемо того на каком "языке учил Будда", "санскрита"  и "переводов" в Индиях при записи  из ..... получается, так сказать: переводов индийских на индийский?


Вы вот путаете политическую карту и языковую  :Smilie: 
Нет индийского языка в этой истории, Индия это современное политическое(!) образование.
На территории Индийского субконтинента знатный языковой и культурный плавильный котел.
Например, в местах и временах, где жил Панини (по вашей версии), в ходу был даже, прости господи, арамейский  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Панини жил в индийском культурном регионе, с безписьменной культурой.
> Где всё передавалось изустно.


Вот это вы откуда взяли?




> И он ничего не писал.


Почему вы уверены в этом?




> Те же Веды например варварскими значками были записаны лишь в 17 веке нашей эры.


Да-да, но это тема для отдельной беседы!  :Smilie: 




> А как дети учили ведийскую фонетику, грамматику и т.п. в том культурном регионе ? (даже и сейчас всё ещё традиционно так учат)
> С письма абэвэгэдейки начинали ?


Никак, язык это инстинкт, ему не нужно систематически учить, если вокруг ребенка на нем говорят.
Напротив, ребенок его сам нормализует и создаст упорядоченное подмножество, если в удачном возрасте погрузится в языковую среду.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Никак, язык это инстинкт, ему не нужно систематически учить, если вокруг ребенка на нем говорят.
> Напротив, ребенок его сам нормализует и создаст упорядоченное подмножество, если в удачном возрасте погрузится в языковую среду.


Чтоб изучать тексты - нужно.
Даже если это устные тексты.

Вы с Вед хоть и сьезжаете.
А уже там есть примыкающие тексты по фонетике, грамматике и даже по разбору лексики и по этимологии - составленные и изучаемые устно, ещё и до Панини  (он далеко не первый языковед в Индии и много чего уже и задолго до него было хорошо разработано, разобрано и описано(устно))

А может "по Вашему" и Будда - писал ?
Или за ним ученики ходили и записывали ?
Или на первых трёх Соборах - что то записывали ?

Это другая культура.

----------


## Крымский

> Я думаю это какой-то культурный мем "учится не обязательно"...


Учиться вообще и быть частью Академии (Консерватории) это разные вещи.
Вот тут у вас собака порылась  :Smilie: 




> Никому в голову не приходит идея народных физиков, инженеров или математиков.
> (Конечно могут вспомнить Эдисона которого выгнали из школы, но.....  Эдисон учился как мега-ботан в библиотеке)


Фарадей еще не получил систематического образования, например.

----------


## Крымский

> Чтоб изучать тексты - нужно.
> Даже если это устные тексты.


Литургия только на латыни, знаем-знаем!
Вас тоже реформируют  :Smilie: 

Вы про "изучать тексты" продолжаете фантазировать.
Откуда это все? Что за дети?




> Вы с Вед хоть и сьезжаете.
> А уже там есть примыкающие тексты по фонетике, грамматике и даже этимологии - составленные и изучаемые устно, ещё и до Панини  (он далеко не первый языковед в Индии и много чего уже задолго до него было хорошо разработано и описано(устно))


Только на другом языке  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только на другом языке


Вот Вы хоть понимаете о чём написали ?

Чем отличаются: классический санскрит, гибридный буддийский санскрит, поздневедийский, пали, ведийский ?

Чем например отличается язык Риг Веды от языка Атхарва Веды ?
В чём различие между языком Махабхараты и Абхидхармакоши ?
В чём разница между языком стихотворных гатх Кхуддака Никаи и прозаических Сутт из той же Мула Типитаки ? и в чём их разница с языком Абхидхаммы из третьей Питаки ? или с языком Аттхакатхи ?
В чём разница между языком гатх на пали и языком самхит Вед ?
В чём разница Вйакараны санскрита и Бйакараны пали ?

В чём разница языков на которых говорили во время Будды в Индиях и поздневедийских примыкающих к Ведам веданг ?

----------


## Фил

> Учиться вообще и быть частью Академии (Консерватории) это разные вещи.
> Вот тут у вас собака порылась


Первое (учится) необходимое, но недостаточное условие для второго (быть частью Академии).
И даже те, кто не получал систематического образования (Эдисон, Фарадей, Луи Армстронг, Чарли Паркер, Ван Гог, и т.д.) они тоже самое образование, абсолютно тоже самое получали не-систематически.
Для человека, который погружен в какую-то тему, не составит труда найти время и изучить то, что делалось до него, хотя бы с целью что-то оттуда взять.

А Ваши тезисы (возможно я их понял неправильно) но для меня выглядят так, что учится не надо вообще, это все формальность и никому не нужно.

Я даже не знаю, как на балалайке в деревне учат, как у них там что называется.
Но вот на семиструнке, да, там несколько аккордов в тональности ре-минор, что, к примеру, "лесенка" идет после "очка", а никак не наоборот.
Это тоже самое сольфеджио как в музыкалке, только очень урезанный вариант.
Ничего нового они не придумывают.

И ничего нового в философии Вон Сона тоже нет, только экзотическое использование традиционной терминологии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Вот Вы хоть понимаете о чём написали ?


Да, и сам Панини со мною согласился бы, похоже  :Smilie: 

Язык Вед был ритуальным уже во времена Панини, сам он разговаривал на местном диалекте, который и нормализовал в своей грамматике.
Классический санскрит это разговорный и письменный язык, развивающийся параллельно(!) ритуальному языку Вед.
Мы это видели уже и в иврите, и в латыни, и в церковнославянском - где тут уникальность опыта индийцев не ясно.




> В чём разница языков на которых говорили во время Будды в Индиях и поздневедийских примыкающих к Ведам веданг ?


Вот это лучший вопрос, считаю!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> А Ваши тезисы (возможно я их понял неправильно) но для меня выглядят так, что учится не надо вообще, это все формальность и никому не нужно.


Мои тезисы такие: 
1. Академия это факультатив, в ней учиться не обязательно, если не хочешь соответствовать академическим требованиям.
2. Предъявлять академические требования ко всем подряд не имеет смысла, они только для тех, кто претендует на академический статус.
3. Шостакович на танцполе не менее ужасен, чем Шариков в Консерватории, Эйнштейну я бы машину чинить не доверил, а Фарадею - запросто  :Smilie: 
4. Все как-то и чему-то учатся, мастерство без обучения и опыта не приходит, это аксиома.




> И ничего нового в философии Вон Сона тоже нет, только экзотическое использование традиционной терминологии.


Я его сообщения не читаю, не знаю о чем речь  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Мои тезисы такие: 
> 1. Академия это факультатив, в ней учиться не обязательно, если не хочешь соответствовать академическим требованиям.
> 2. Предъявлять академические требования ко всем подряд не имеет смысла, они только для тех, кто претендует на академический статус.
> 3. Шостакович на танцполе не менее ужасен, чем Шариков в Консерватории, Эйнштейну я бы машину чинить не доверил, а Фарадею - запросто 
> 4. Все как-то и чему-то учатся, мастерство без обучения и опыта не приходит, это аксиома.
> 
> 
> Я его сообщения не читаю, не знаю о чем речь


Так вот если б читали, то увидели, что речь идет не об академических требованиях, а, всего навсего, об общепринятой терминологии, 
без которой разговаривать о таких абстрактных вещах как философские категории просто бессмысленно.
Можно даже просто все прекратить и молчать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019), Крымский (22.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> ...
> без которой разговаривать о таких абстрактных вещах как философские категории просто бессмысленно.
> Можно даже просто все прекратить и молчать.


Факт, и я за четкие дефиниции, но требования вести диалог исключительно в пространстве санскрита считаю все же избыточными  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Факт, и я за четкие дефиниции, но требования вести диалог исключительно в пространстве санскрита считаю все же избыточными


Если уж употребляете буддийский термин на санскрите: виджняна, читта, рупа, атман - так не надо его произвольно переопределять.
Либо тогда не надо и употреблять.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2019), Крымский (22.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В чём разница языков на которых говорили во время Будды в Индиях и поздневедийских примыкающих к Ведам веданг ?





> Вот это лучший вопрос, считаю!


Согласен  :Smilie: 

*А в чём разница между поздневедийскими примыкающих к Ведам веданг, ведийскими и классическим санскритом ?*
 :Wink: 

(дело в том что вопрос "на каком языке говорил Будда" и утверждение "Будда не говорил на санскрите" - актуальны лишь при понимании того о чём выше Вас спрашивал.
но если нет понимания тех вопросов, то и верным будет утверждение "Будда говорил на санскрите", вполне правильным, не менее верным и правильным чем сказать  "планета Земля имеет форму шара" при условии что нет понимания в чём различия и в чём схожесть шара и эллипса (о геодиде даже можно не говорить)
а утверждение "Будда не говорил на санскрите", к сожалению, для многих через третьи десяты руки повторяющих это, скорее значит не "планета Земля имеет скорее форму эллипса", а "планета Земля имеет форму квадрата, треугольника и т.п." )

Просто "латынь" - никудышний пример для древне и средне индийских. Скорее тогда надо рассматривать - историческую грамматику латыни, раннюю народную латынь, классическую латынь, народные варианты латыни расцвета Римской Империи, варианты народной латыни времён распада Римской Империи..., церковную латынь позднего средневековья, ... 
Хотя, в принципе в общем,  это всё вполне правомерно называть и просто - _латынь_ (плюс туда же например и латынь медицинскую))
(по ивриту ничего не скажу, цся - вообще не в тему, чисто исторически так не сложилось)

----------


## PampKin Head

Как я слышал однажды, Буддой было рекомендовано изучать Дхарму на родном языке, а не на санскрите.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как я слышал однажды, Буддой было рекомендовано изучать Дхарму на родном языке, а не на санскрите.


В том то и дело, Буддой сказано было - изучать Слово Будды на "языке" этого слова.
На "языке" Дхармы, о чём у меня и речь.

(о санскрите там вообще разговора не было, было предложение от учеников браминов - переложить Сутры на чхандас (это ведическая метрика, метрические стихотворные размеры - типа как русском "ямб", "хорив", ) так легче заучивать)

----------


## Крымский

> *А в чём разница между поздневедийскими примыкающих к Ведам веданг, ведийскими и классическим санскритом ?*


Классические санскриты это разговорные и письменные языки, использующие грамматику Панини  :Smilie: 




> ...то и верным будет утверждение "Будда говорил на санскрите"...


Разговорным языком ведический во времена Будды уже не был, разговаривали люди(помимо арамейского), например, на пракритах.
А классического санскрита еще не было  :Wink: 




> Просто "латынь" ...
> (по ивриту ничего не скажу, цся - вообще не в тему, чисто исторически так не сложилось)


Латынь литургии и вульгарная латынь, иврит писания и разговорный иврит, церковнославянский и русский, арабский Корана и разговорный арабский - история с отделением разговорных языков от ритуальных постоянно повторяется.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Классические санскриты это разговорные и письменные языки, использующие грамматику Панини 
> 
> 
> .


Нет.
Классический санскрит, это только текстуальный. Причём уже гдето после Шри Патанджали (который языковед (ну если принимать западную гипотезу, что автор Махабхашйи и Йога Сутр разные люди)) 
Язык именно научных трактатов, в том числе и буддийских.
Нагарджуна (мадхйамак), Асанга, Васубандху, Дигнага, Дхармакирти - именно классический санскрит.
И когда говорят "санскрит" именно в таком узком значении (подразумевая именно "классический санскрит"), то - да, на нём не то что Будда, на нём ни кто в быту не говорил. 

Но у меня вопрос именно в чём разница, почему например то разные языки и в чём и на сколько разные ?

(по миксам ивритарамейскийцся - не интересно, это пусть христианеудеи разбираются, да вообще иврит с арамейским это семитская семья, причём тут индоарийские)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Классические санскриты это разговорные и письменные языки, использующие грамматику Панини 
> 
> 
> 
> Разговорным языком ведический во времена Будды уже не был, разговаривали люди например, на пракритах.
> А классического санскрита еще не было


Ну а "вульгарная латынь", это латынь или не латынь ?
Говорящий на вариантах народной разговорной латыни - "говорил на латыни" или "не говорил на латыни" ? 
 :Wink: 
( и немного вдогонку, чисто для осмысления: архаическая латынь латынян  времён основания Рим - это латынь ? ; ))

----------


## Крымский

> Нет. Классический санскрит, это только текстуальный...


Почему это? Специалисты с вами не согласны, bhasha и все такое  :Smilie:  




> Язык именно научных трактатов, в том числе и буддийских.


Не жалко, алфавиты насаживаются отлично, фонетику можно тюнить - прекрасное предложение, грех не воспользоваться  :Smilie: 




> да, на нём не то что Будда, на нём ни кто в быту не говорил.


И писали, и говорили, но требует подготовки, конечно, для образованных инструмент, перед народом лучше на пракритах  :Smilie: 




> Но у меня вопрос именно в чём разница, почему например то разные языки и в чём и на сколько разные ?


Ритуальный язык Вед мертвый, но сакральный, переусложненный, запутанный, сопротивляется изменениям, непригоден для речи и записи.
Классический санскрит - нормализованный язык для речи и записи, сбросивший архаичные элементы ритуального языка, обновивший словарь, предназначенный для жителей Индии, говорящих на пракритах. Буддийский санскрит это как раз такие гибриды пракритов и классического санскрита. Разумный человек, владеющий классическим санскритом, записанные Веды будет читать с подстрочником, на слух может вообще не различать слов, когда читают.




> (по миксам ивритарамейскийцся - не интересно, это пусть христианеудеи разбираются, да вообще иврит с арамейским это семитская семья, причём тут индоарийские)


Арамейский - имперский язык в Персидской империи, а потом и в греческой. Те Индии вынуждены были его использовать.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну а "вульгарная латынь", это латынь или не латынь?


Суржик, но породила романские языки, а латынь больше ничего не породила вообще  :Smilie: 




> Говорящий на вариантах народной разговорной латыни - "говорил на латыни" или "не говорил на латыни" ?


Говорили на латинском разного качества, я уже не помню, как там точно, но в английском и фарси до сих пор используется такой подход: уровень владения языком указывает на социальный статус. В русском такое было до революции, теперь упразднено.




> ( и немного вдогонку, чисто для осмысления: архаическая латынь латынян  времён основания Рим - это латынь ? ; ))


Язык был латинский  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Арамейский - имперский язык в Персидской империи, а потом и в греческой. Те Индии вынуждены были его использовать.


Вы наверное  с аккадским спутали. 
Да и то не в тему, он был на той территории до прихода персов (они же парсы, они же арийи) да практически вымер к тому времени, хотя и использовался в дипломатической переписке.
В "Империи ""Ахеменидов""  "ксатрапы"  (тобишь по нашему: кшатрии) говорили на таком языке:
 adam \ Dârayavauš \ xšâyathiya \ vazraka \ xšâyathiya \ xšâyathiy
ânâm \ xšâyathiya \ Pârsaiy \ xšâyathiya \ dahyûnâm \ Višt
âspahyâ \ puça \ Aršâmahyâ napâ \ Haxâmanišiya \ thâtiy \
Dârayavauš \ xšâyathiya \ manâ \ pitâ \ Vištâspa \ Vištâspahyâ \ pitâ \ Arš
âma \ Aršâmahyâ \ pitâ \ Ariyâramna \ Ariyâramnahyâ \ pitâ\ Cišpiš \ Cišp
âiš \ pitâ \ Haxâmaniš \ thâtiy \ Dârayavauš \ xšâthiya \ avahyarâ
diy \ vayam \ Haxâmanišiyâ \ thahyâmahy \ hacâ \ paruviyata \ âmâtâ \ ama
hy hacâ \ paruviyata \hyâ \amâxam \ taumâ \ xšâyathiyâ \ âha \ th..

Даже немного знающий "санскрит" поймёт если разобраться с транскрипцией.

(остальное - без комментариев )))

----------


## Крымский

> Вы наверное  с аккадским спутали. 
> Да и то не в тему, он был на той территории до прихода персов (они же парсы, они же арийи) да практически вымер к тому времени.


"Имперский арамейский", уточните в любой энциклопедии (вы все перепутали)  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Имперский арамейский", уточните в любой энциклопедии (вы все перепутали)


"после завоевания Месопотамии Ахеменидской Империей при Дарии I, арамейский был адаптирован завоевателями в качестве всеобщего языка переписки между регионами огромной многонациональной империи"
Ну - язык дипломатической переписки.

С чего Вы взяли, что это это так важно в вопросах индоарийских языков ?

Это нормальное явление для древности, иметь отдельный язык для делопроизводства в сфере дипломатии и межнациональной переписке.
Да не только для древности, например до начала 20 века вся Европа пользовалась французским, как дипломатическим языком.

Но это так, к слову.
Мне более интересны именно индоарийские или более обще индоевропейские.  Семитские не моё, могу и ошибиться. 
Вообщем информации Вам ещё немного подкинул, глядишь со временем переварите  :Smilie: 
(на тему "на каком языке говорил Будда" и как по разному в разных источниках можно встретить использование слова "санскрит")

----------


## Крымский

> "после завоевания Месопотамии Ахеменидской Империей при Дарии I, арамейский был адаптирован завоевателями в качестве всеобщего языка переписки между регионами огромной многонациональной империи"
> Ну - язык дипломатической переписки.


Официальный язык, скорее: законы, распоряжения, документы и все такое прочее.




> С чего Вы взяли, что это это так важно в вопросах индоарийских языков ?
> В Московском Царстве пользовались например арабским .


Brahmi из имперского арамейского письма сделан с большой вероятностью, например.
В русском достаточно много заимствований из арабского, это факт.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Официальный язык, скорее: законы, распоряжения, документы и все такое прочее.
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmi из имперского арамейского письма сделан с большой вероятностью, например.
> В русском достаточно много заимствований из арабского, это факт.


Письменность это не язык, а язык это не письменность  :Smilie: 
Как Вы этого не поймёте.
Для индийских вообще нет разницы какую письменность использовать. Что деванагари, что любой другой в той или иной степени производный от брахми или от арабского письма(например у исламизированных хинду), что латиницу, есть и кириллические шрифты.  Главное чтоб подобранные значки фонетический строй передавали, а он не имеет завязки на азбуку типа абэвэгэдейки. Описание всей фонетики речи чисто на артикуляционных признаках каждого конкретного звука основывается и поведении речевого аппарата при произношении каждого звука в зависимости от предшествующего и последующего звуков (тож кстати на лицо - взаимозависимость и взаимообусловленность, отсутствие обособленного самосуществования, даже уже в описании фонетики). 
У пали например вообще какой то своей собственной письменности - нет. 

Выделение учёными языковедами фонетического строя и разработанная грамматика в индийском появились до письменности.


(заимствования скорее не оттуда. арабскую письменность кстати использовали и в записи приказов для русского языка времён Ивана Грозного.  для старобелоруского даже в одно время использовалась арабское письмо.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Письменность это не язык, а язык это не письменность 
> Как Вы этого не поймёте.


Я это понимаю, а вот вы в своих фантазиях совсем запутались, мне кажется.




> Для индийских вообще нет разницы какую письменность использовать.


Разница есть, но вы в таком угаре пишете, что пропускаете очевидное - они выбирают письменность, которую использует "хозяин", поэтому арамейское письмо в основе индийского это прозрачный намек на время и место появления. 




> Выделение учёными языковедами фонетического строя и разработанная грамматика в индийском появились до письменности.


Вы путаете, эти люди жили в письменной культуре, они не писали на языке Вед, но они были знакомы с письмом на других языках.
Понимаете? Нет ничего исключительного в таком положении дел, наличие устной традиции никого не удивляет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я это понимаю, а вот вы в своих фантазиях совсем запутались, мне кажется.
> 
> Разница есть, но вы в таком угаре пишете, что пропускаете очевидное - они выбирают письменность, которую использует "хозяин", поэтому арамейское письмо в основе индийского это прозрачный намек на время и место появления.


Странные у Вас какието тенденции, то помниться доказывали что греки культуру в Индию занесли и в том числе и буддизм, то что столбы Ашоки сфальсифицированы, то ...
а я ж здесь последних несколько страниц писал вполне общеизвестные "вещи" )

----------


## Крымский

> а я ж здесь последних несколько страниц писал вполне общеизвестные "вещи" )


Общеизвестные вещи это не знать про имперский арамейский и с аккадским его путать? Или про детей каких-то и уникальные индийские пути отсебятину гнать?
Вы датировки надписей brahmi знаете? Самым старым 2500 лет, между прочим, они постарше Панини.
Кто на нем писал-то, если у индийцев была дописьменная культура?  :Smilie: 
Два плюс два у вас не складывается, понимаете?

Про греко-буддизм и фальсификацию части столбов Ашоки давайте в другой раз (на тех столбах как раз надписи греческие, арамейские и на brahmi)  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Общеизвестные вещи это не знать про имперский арамейский и с аккадским его путать? Или про детей каких-то и уникальные индийские пути отсебятину гнать?
> Вы датировки надписей brahmi знаете? Самым старым 2500 лет, между прочим, они постарше Панини.
> Кто на нем писал-то, если у индийцев была дописьменная культура? 
> Два плюс два у вас не складывается, понимаете?
> 
> Про греко-буддизм и фальсификацию части столбов Ашоки давайте в другой раз (на тех столбах как раз надписи греческие, арамейские и на brahmi)


Ещё я путаю ислам, христианство и иудаизм. Оно мне не надо, как и "имперский" арамейский - вот и путаю. 
И не признаю сказок которые сочинили и сочиняют вообщем о Индии и о буддизме в частности - толи мусульмане, толи христиане, толи иудеи.
Не признаю самопробужденцев и просветленцев в лучшем случае на несколько дневных ритритах побывавших,  "знатоков" буддизма ни разу не получавших не одного наставления по той или иной дисциплине буддийской науки, "санскритологов" не слышавших как звучит эта Речь, "индологов" ни разу в Индии не бывавших, "культуроведов" смотрящих на остальной мир через призму лишь своей культуры, "историков" чья точка зрения зависит от места сидения, ..., не имеющих должного уважения к Дхарме и тем кто её для них сохранили "буддологов" - которые толи мусульмане, толи христиане, толи иудеи.

Надписи Ашоки третий век до нашей эры
Самая старая надпись шрифтом брахми четвёртый век до нашей эры

Панини жил минимум в пятом веке до нашей эры.
Причём и до Панини была уже развита языковедческая наука, уходящая глубоко в древность напр. Пратишакхья Вед.
Развитая в устной самобытной культуре Индии, в которой и наука буддизма возникла и передавалась изустно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> И не признаю сказок которые сочинили и сочиняют вообщем о Индии и о буддизме в частности - толи мусульмане, толи христиане, толи иудеи.


В смысле? Вы на них только и ссылаетесь! До англичан и немцев никто слыхом не слыхивал про вашу "Древнюю Индию", концепция истории в Индии привозная.




> Надписи Ашоки третий век до нашей эры
> Самая старая надпись шрифтом брахми четвёртый век до нашей эры
> Панини жил минимум в пятом веке до нашей эры.


Вы отстаете, уже сменились датировки  :Smilie: 




> Pāṇini has been dated between the seventh or sixth and fourth century BCE. More recent scholarship, based on Von Hinüber (1989) and Falk (1993), places him in mid-fourth century BCE... Based on numismatic findings, Von Hinüber and Falk place Pāṇini in the mid-4th century BCE. Pāṇini's rupya mentions a specific coin which was introduced in India in the 4th-century BCE.





> Kenneth Norman (2005) suggests that Brahmi was devised over a longer period of time predating Ashoka's rule:
> "Support for this idea of pre-Ashokan development has been given very recently by the discovery of sherds at Anuradhapura in Sri Lanka, inscribed with small numbers of characters which seem to be Brāhmī. These sherds have been dated, by both Carbon 14 and Thermo-luminescence dating, to pre-Ashokan times, perhaps as much as much as two centuries before Ashoka."
> Jack Goody (1987) had similarly suggested that ancient India likely had a "very old culture of writing" along with its oral tradition of composing and transmitting knowledge, because the Vedic literature is too vast, consistent and complex to have been entirely created, memorized, accurately preserved and spread without a written system.


+
Rudimentary Tamil-Brahmi script unearthed at Adichanallur




> Причём и до Панини была уже развита языковедческая наука, уходящая глубоко в древность напр. Пратишакхья Вед.
> Развитая в устной самобытной культуре Индии, в которой и наука буддизма возникла и передавалась изустно.


Про буддизм особенно смешно! Никогда не слышали про источники, где написано, что Принц был обучен писать и читать(на brahmi)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В смысле? Вы на них только и ссылаетесь! До англичан и немцев никто слыхом не слыхивал про вашу "Древнюю Индию", концепция истории в Индии привозная.


Ошибаетесь.
Есть предостаточно материала, что в Индии, что индобуддийским регионе.
А на завозные сказки мифотворчества англичан, в той же Индии учёные уже давно не обращают внимание. 



> Про буддизм особенно смешно! Никогда не слышали про источники, где написано, что Принц был обучен писать и читать(на brahmi)?


Никогда и не слышал, чтоб Сиддхартху Гаутаму называли "Принцем", где такое прочесть можно, в какой из западных сказок ? Антуан Экзюпери ?

И что Будда написал значками пародирующими Речь  ?
Какую Сутру или Шастру ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Никогда и не слышал, чтоб Сиддхартху Гаутаму называли "Принцем", где такое прочесть можно, в какой из западных сказок?


У меня уже слышали, например, я его так регулярно прямо здесь называю, если на исторического Сиддхартху Гаутаму хочу сослаться  :Smilie: 




> И что Будда написал значками пародирующими Речь?
> Какую Сутру или Шастру ?


Пока не известно, но ведь может найтись, как нашлось то, что выше датировки подправило... Что делать-то будете с фантазиями своими тогда?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня уже слышали, например, я его так регулярно прямо здесь называю, если на исторического Сиддхартху Гаутаму хочу сослаться 
> 
> 
> 
> Пока не известно, но ведь может найтись, как нашлось то, что выше датировки подправило... Что делать-то будете с фантазиями своими тогда?


Вот от Вас и слышал. Не сразу тогда даже понял о ком речь.

Ничего там из датировок не поправлено. 
Очередное западное творчество на тему переписывания  истории Индии.
Следующим поколением писателей будет опровергнуто, или даже в этом поколении конкурирующей школой писателей (из толи мусульман, толи христиан, толи иудеев (ну путаю я это)) как это постоянно и происходит.

Вот когда найдёте Сутру или Шастру написанную Буддой, тогда и будете называть то что пишу фантазиями.
Пока фантазии у Вас, как и с "Принцем".

----------


## Крымский

> Ничего там из датировок не поправлено. 
> Очередное западное творчество на тему переписывания  истории Индии.
> Следующим поколением писателей будет опровергнуто.


В смысле? Уже следующее поколение, ничего не опровергнуто, это мейнстрим теперь так выглядит, 
ваш вагон от поезда уже давно отцепили, а вы все еще думаете, что едете.





> Вот когда найдёте Сутру или Шастру написанную Буддой...


Ну, вот у Панини уже нашлась не только монетка, но и слова "писать" и "писец" - вы как это в свои фантазии встраиваете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В смысле? Уже следующее поколение, ничего не опровергнуто, это мейнстрим теперь так выглядит, 
> ваш вагон от поезда уже давно отцепили, а вы все еще думаете, что едете.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, вот у Панини уже нашлась не только монетка, но и слова "писать" и "писец" - вы как это в свои фантазии встраиваете?


Ну да, сейчас это мейнстрим, вчера другое было, завтра третье.

Нет в индийском слов "писать" и "писец".
Когда появилась письменность начали использовать "ликхати" от дхату "ликх" имеющее сначение - рисовать, чеканить, царапать.
Вот у Ваших художников и получается, что и татуировщик и чеканщик - писец. И так во многом. Тупо попытки вычеканить иную культуру по шаблону своей, исцарапать под себя, выбить иное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну да, сейчас это мейнстрим, вчера другое было, завтра третье.


И все не ваше, заметьте! Может что-то в "консерватории" вам подправить пришло время? Никак не идет ваша карта, не фартовая  :Smilie: 




> Нет в индийском слов "писать" и "писец".
> Когда появилась письменность начали использовать "ликхати" от дхату "ликх" имеющее сначение - рисовать, чеканить, царапать.
> Вот у Ваших художников и получается, что и чеканщик - писец. И так во многом. Тупо попытки вычеканить иную культуру по шаблону своей, исцарапать под себя.


Ссылочкой на источники не поделитесь? У кого это такая критика?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ссылочкой на источники не поделитесь? У кого это такая критика?



Индийская Речь.

----------


## Крымский

> Индийская Речь.


Понятно, так чувствуете, значит, субъективный опыт, но ученые с вами не согласны.

----------


## sergey

> ...
> Нет в индийском слов "писать" и "писец".
> Когда появилась письменность начали использовать "ликхати" от дхату "ликх" имеющее сначение - рисовать, чеканить, царапать.
> Вот у Ваших художников и получается, что и татуировщик и чеканщик - писец. И так во многом. Тупо попытки вычеканить иную культуру по шаблону своей, исцарапать под себя, выбить иное.


Так тут особой разницы с европейскиим языками нет. Во многих европейских языках слово "писать" произошло от глагола, означающего царапать, черкать, вырезать.
https://www.etymonline.com/word/write



> write ... from Proto-Germanic *writan "tear, *scratch*" (source also of Old Frisian writa "to write," Old Saxon writan "to tear, *scratch*, write," Old Norse rita "write, *scratch*, outline," Old High German rizan "to write, *scratch*, tear,"





> Words for "write" in most Indo-European languages originally mean "carve, scratch, cut" (such as Latin scribere, Greek graphein, glyphein, Sanskrit rikh-); -
>  "Слова, означающие "писать" в большинстве индо-европейских языков изначально означали "вырезать, царапать, резать" (такие, как латинское scribere, греческое graphein, glyphein, санскритское rikh- .)


В некоторых языках  от "рисовать, украшать", например см. также по ссылке.

----------

Won Soeng (23.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так тут особой разницы с европейскиим языками нет. Во многих европейских языках слово "писать" произошло от глагола, означающего царапать, черкать, вырезать.
> .


Вот об этом и речь.
Както же надо было обозначить, когда была принята письменность.
То же и по "чтению", дхату паТх значило - декламация, речитатив.
То же и при встрече выражения "изучил грамматику" ( пратишакхйа, шикша, вйакарана, нирукта, ...(или проще говоря: фонетику, морфологию, синтаксис, этимологию, ...)), это далеко не обязательно значит "научился писать и читать".

(п.с. то же и юный шестилетний Мацарт (с которым отец(музыкант) занимался музыкой с более раннего детства) не умея ещё вести нотную запись, был всё же музыкально обучен)

----------

Фил (23.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Так тут особой разницы с европейскиим языками нет. Во многих европейских языках слово "писать" произошло от глагола, означающего царапать, черкать, вырезать.


Потому что на керамике и камне надписи натурально царапают во всех культурах, включая индийские, граффити в археологии.
Однако, у Панини не про это написано, Владимир Николаевич просто не знает и критикой не интересуется.

Статья с хорошими ссылками тут.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что на керамике и камне надписи натурально царапают во всех культурах, включая индийские, граффити в археологии.
> Однако, у Панини не про это написано, Владимир Николаевич просто не знает и критикой не интересуется.
> 
> Статья с хорошими ссылками тут.


Этот В.Н. настолько отсталый чел, что не только мало обращает внимание на критику, но и вместо  разодетого в ссылки господина Википедия предпочитает  старого доброго индуса Панини:


В данной Сутре Панини продолжает обьяснение использования словообразующей частицы "Т" и приводит список двадцатки(ну иль тридцадки) слов с которыми она должна употребляться именно с глаголом "кРн", два слова из этого списка "липи" и "либи" которые могут означать и "рисунок" и "мазня" и "резьба" и "клеймо" и ...
Здесь вообще речь именно о правильном употреблении словообразующей частицы "Т" .
У Шри Патанджали в Махабхашйе на эти грамматические правила  тож ничего нет о "письме" иль там "алфавите"

Ну а у Ваших критиков и господина Википедии, конечно могут быть разнообразнейшие мнения  :Smilie: 
(ну эт уже конечно не тема для буддийского форума )))

----------


## Крымский

> Ну а у Ваших критиков и господина Википедии, конечно могут быть разнообразнейшие мнения 
> (ну эт уже конечно не тема для буддийского форума )))


Вы ссылочки не читаете, а зря.
У вас отдельная, своя собственная школа чтения и понимания санскрита, я уже понял и не спрашиваю больше ваши источники.
Индусы не умеют, профессура Гарварда не умеет, вы уникальный специалист, как индийская культура, примерно  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы ссылочки не читаете, а зря.
> У вас отдельная, своя собственная школа чтения и понимания санскрита, я уже понял и не спрашиваю больше ваши источники.
> Индусы не умеют, профессура Гарварда не умеет, вы уникальный специалист, как индийская культура, примерно


Да Вы б сами свои ссылки внимательней б читали:
_A related term lip (लिप्) appears in verse 4.4.23 of the Brihadaranyaka Upanishad, verse 5.10.10 Chandogya Upanishad, verse 2 in Isha Upanishad and verse 5.11 in Katha Upanishad.[19][20] It means "smear, stain".[21]_

----------


## Крымский

> Да Вы б сами внимательней читали:
> _A related term lip (लिप्) appears in verse 4.4.23 of the Brihadaranyaka Upanishad, verse 5.10.10 Chandogya Upanishad, verse 2 in Isha Upanishad and verse 5.11 in Katha Upanishad.[19][20] It means "smear, stain".[21]_


И? Это значит, что надо читать, как вы предлагаете, а не так, как почтенный Кембриджский профессор чуть выше?  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Да Вы б сами свои ссылки внимательней б читали:...


Что-то вы отморозились, похоже, я переспрошу: вы согласны уже, что слово перепутали и неправильно перевели, 
или нужно словарики вам и подстрочники показать, как индийские, так и не очень?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что-то вы отморозились, похоже, я переспрошу: вы согласны уже, что слово перепутали и неправильно перевели, 
> или нужно словарики вам и подстрочники показать, как индийские, так и не очень?


У меня хоть и отопление ещё не включено, но за окном на удивление тёплая осень.
А почему не вижу смысла Вам отвечать, можете понять, прочтя это сообщение:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?
t=27656&page=36&p=833915&viewfull=1#post833915




И кстати Вы круто подставляете "почтенного Кембриджского профессора"(с), приписывая ему утверждения, что Панини говорит именно о "письменности""алфавите" и что письменность в Индии использовалась уже во время Будды.
С одной стороны не внимательно прочтя то что написано по Вашей же ссылке на Википедию:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post833953
с другой полностью путая временные отрезки развития Индийской цивилизации, с третьей скорее всего и не имея  ни малейшего представления о таком важном параметре как диахрония
и не понимая ни того, ни другого, ни третьего - по сути ведёте разговор на уровне теософов девятнадцатого века и крайнего направления современных хиндутва находящих индийскую письменность уже в хараппской археологической культуре (а я хоть и индийский националист - но не настолько крайний чтоб следовать разным формам "фоменковцев" )

Вообщем исходя из всего вышеперечисленного, просто не вижу смысла в продолжении данной беседы.

----------


## Крымский

> А почему не вижу смысла Вам отвечать, можете понять, прочтя это сообщение ...


У-у-у... А так красиво пели!  :Smilie: 




> И кстати Вы круто подставляете "почтенного Кембриджского профессора"(с) ...


Не, они более чем в порядке: 
там по ссылочке согласны друг с другом, но не с вами, два кембриджских, один гарвардский, горстка еще оксфордских и даже Dr. S.M.Katre с изданием Aṣṭādhyāyī of Pāṇini (Motilal Banarsidass Publ., 1989)   :Smilie: 





> Вообщем исходя из всего вышеперечисленного, просто не вижу смысла в продолжении данной беседы.


Ок, не вопрос.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот интересно, почему лингвисты не бояться признавать, что Панини скорее всего не умел ни писать  ни читать.
Не взирая на то, что становление современной лингвистики происходило благодаря знакомству с системой Панинии, и он далеко не первый индийский языковед, а например фоно-артикуляционный способ описания фонетики языка\речи применён уже в ведийских пратишакхья.
Почему для некоторых других так важно, чтобы те и то - кого и что они исследуют и\или кому и чему следуют, обязательно умели писать и было исходно писемным.

Почему и каким образом упоминание "письменности""письма" обнаруживается в сутре 3.2.21 Аштадхйаи лишь только сейчас.
Почему например ещё не так то и давно для  значения "ликх" - "писать" приводилось на последнем месте, а сейчас на первом.
Или например каким чудным образом после уважаемого Чарльза Дюрозеля, отделившего в его описательной грамматике  Пали, законы ассимиляции от правил сандхи,  с примечанием что по его наблюдению так будет легче студентам не знакомым с Санскритом изучать Пали - вдруг перестают быть сандхи.
и много остального подобного

Многие повторяют "упадок Дхармы",  "Дхарма искажается" и т.п., а как, почему и каким образом.

----------


## Крымский

> Вот интересно, почему лингвисты не бояться признавать, что Панини скорее всего не умел ни писать  ни читать.


Не лингвисты, а вы выдумываете опять.




> Не взирая на то, что становление современной лингвистики происходило благодаря знакомству с системой Панинии


И тут вы выдумываете.




> Почему для некоторых других так важно, чтобы те и то - кого и что они исследуют или кому и чему следуют, обязательно умели писать и было исходно писемным.


Не имеет особого значения для людей, не озабоченных фантазиями вашего типа.
Вам хочется исключительности, а им закономерностей, потому что так в науке принято.




> Почему и каким образом упоминание "письменности""письма" обнаруживается в сутре 3.2.21 Аштадхйаи лишь только сейчас.


Оно там всегда было, даже в старых подстрочниках. Потому что слово это словарное в классическом санскрите.




> Почему например ещё не так то и давно для  значения "ликх" - "писать" приводилось на последнем месте, а сейчас на первом.


Я рад, что вы в словари наконец заглянули, не зря побеседовали значит  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (25.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я рад, что вы в словари наконец заглянули, не зря побеседовали значит


Ну если Вы рады тому, что я наконецто заглянул в самую отборную интернет солянку, где спорадически перемешаны варианты использования санскритских слов всех времён и жанров.... бери и подставляй в переводы всё что душе угодно
мне остаётся лишь выразить - сочувствие

----------


## Крымский

> Ну если Вы рады тому, что я наконецто заглянул в самую отборную интернет солянку, где спорадически перемешаны варианты использования санскритских слов всех времён и жанров....


Ваш "интернет" вот такой, а в моем почему-то есть словари санскрита, начиная с 19-го века, и несколько академических изданий Панини с подстрочниками и комментариями.
Подкрутите свою "консерваторию" и мир отзовется на позитивные изменения!  :Smilie: 




> мне остаётся лишь выразить - сочувствие


Вы покойного Dr. S.M.Katre поучите с изданием Aṣṭādhyāyī of Pāṇini (Motilal Banarsidass Publ., 1989), например, он-то не умел и не знал, как правильно нужно, белый сахиб Владимир Николаевич ему не успел объяснить  :Smilie: 

P.S. А ведический и классический санскрит теперь и у вас серьезно отличаются, похоже, "солянка" то-се, без лупы не разобрать...  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Дабы всё таки у читающих нашу беседу не сложилось превратного представления о "пишущем тексты Панини" или (ближе к тематике форума) "пишущем или читающем  Будде", оставлю здесь заметку уважаемого  Эдгара Лейтана, являющуюся какраз ответом одному уважаемому текстологу высказавшему недоумение по поводу того каким образом могла возникнуть теоретическая грамматика до использования письма.
Замечу также, что уважаемый Эдгар Лейтан принадлежит какраз к тем лингвистам и преподавателям санскрита, которые отодвигают начало использования письменности индийскими учёными на наиболее отдалённый хронологический период из теоретически возможного и какраз придерживается позиции тех учёных исходя  из которой мой уважаемый собеседник (так и не вникнув в поднятую тему) пытается доказать несуразное уже исходя из своего собственного понимания (точнее недопонимания).
https://edgar-leitan.livejournal.com/125593.html
и несколько цитат из заметки:

_Безусловно, что сам Панини, живший в местечке Шалатура (терр. теперешнего Пакистана) и бывший, по всей видимости, формально подданным Ахеменидского Ирана, сочинил своё знаменитое "Восьмикнижие", нигде и никак не записывая. Передача первым поколениям учеников-"паниниев" производилась также изустно._(с)

_ Феномен Панини, один из ярчайших на небосводе Индии, но сам по себе не исключительный, как раз состоит в том, что СОВЕРШЕННОЕ категориальное оформление его системы происходило в эпоху ДО появления в Индии письменности, и представляет собой виртуозное достижение интеллекта величайшего гения. А "тёмный период", лежащий между Панини и его первым ИЗВЕСТНЫМ комментатором Катьяяной, косвенно доказывает трудности сохранения научных текстов подобной степени сложности, занимающихся эсплицированием системы, в совершенстве созданной эпонимом. Следует также помнить, что Панини был в ряду грамматистов далеко не первым, хотя и ярчайшим представителем, не "создавая" свою систему из ничего. Предшественники же Панини (Āpiśali, Kāśyapa, Gārgya, Gālava, Śākaṭāyana...) также творили в бесписьменную эпоху.(с)_

----------


## Крымский

> ...являющуюся какраз ответом одному уважаемому текстологу высказавшему недоумение по поводу того каким образом могла возникнуть теоретическая грамматика до использования письма.


Вы чего-то совсем потерялись - пост в ЖЖ чужой в качестве ответа на публикацию в профессиональном журнале, которую вы не читали?




> Замечу также, что уважаемый Эдгар Лейтан принадлежит ...


Это хороший дядя, держит нос по ветру!  :Smilie: 




> Традицию индийской грамматики (паниниев) нельзя назвать "бесписьменной". Нет больших сомнений, что после распространения письменности на Индийском субконтиненте, основополагающие трактаты индийских научных систем (шастр) записывались — если не самими основателями-эпонимами, то по крайней мере их учениками из ближайшего круга слушателей, а также (частично) противниками, с которыми велась полемика.





> Датировать древнеиндийские тексты очень непросто, памятуя особое отношение индийцев к истории (мышление о циклическом типе времени); восприятие "линейного времени" появляется лишь с проникновением в Индию носителей китайского или исламского историзма: напр. путешественника Сюань Цзана или арабского энциклопедиста Аль-Бируни.





> Безусловно, что сам Панини, живший в местечке Шалатура (терр. теперешнего Пакистана) и бывший, по всей видимости, формально подданным Ахеменидского Ирана...


Все понимает, в научном журнале "безусловно" не стал бы писать, там за такое строго спросят, а в ЖЖ можно  :Smilie: 




> В случае Панини это использование им нового слова rūpa...


Монетку не отрицает, с четвертым веком не спорит - берите с него пример!  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это хороший дядя, держит нос по ветру!


А я плохой дядя, чей нос не обращает внимания на веяния мейнстримов, изменчивых как погода в мае  :Smilie: 
Доверяющий лишь общепризнанным научным сообществом лингвистическим фактам, проверенных до уровня того, что преподаётся на университетских кафедрах.
(гипотез же и распираненных и нераспиаренных и признающихся одним кружком и опровергающихся  другим кружком - пруд пруди и ещё тележка)

----------


## Крымский

> А я плохой дядя...


Нет, тоже хороший, просто гоните отчаянно и горячо топите за чепуху какую-то  :Smilie: 




> Доверяющий лишь общепризнанным научным сообществом лингвистическим фактам, проверенных до уровня того, что преподаётся на университетских кафедрах.


Враки, вы отстали лет на 25 по материалу, минимум, на современные публикации и авторов не ссылаетесь вообще, электронными источниками не пользуетесь.

Вот та статья Бронкхорста, кстати, о которой речь идет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Враки, вы отстали лет на 25 по материалу, минимум, на современные публикации и авторов не ссылаетесь вообще, электронными источниками не пользуетесь.
> 
> .


Пользуюсь, умеренно, фильтруя, в том числе и по степени достоверности, уровню и специализации информационного источника.
Слежу, тщательно, скрупулёзно, и за изданиями, и за публикациями, и за докладами, и за диссертациями ...

Извиняюсь, но это у Вас похоже на некий вплеск, открыли новое, да ещё (ещё раз извиняюсь) и на английском (что уже почему то предполагает большую степень доверчивости и вместе с научным стилем изложения располагает к восприятию предположений как утвердившихся фактов)
хотя ведь: Я предполагаю, давайте представим, у ""Эн"" есть интересная идея исходя из можно, ...  и т.д. 

Касаемо уважаемого Бронкхорста (да и других действительно уважаемых учёных исследователей), он прекраснейший специалист парящий в слоях древнеиндийской схоластики как орлан в небе, использующий наработки и реконструкции  теоретической лингвистики на уровне различения языков жителей центра Москвы и заМКАДья.
Но с одной стороны и его работы рассчитаны на специалистов (иначе, используя пример выше, можно и решить что язык жителя центра Москвы и язык заМКАДья отличаются как классическая латынь и современный итальянский, а мировидение как у жителя мегаполиса и народа пирохан),
с другой стороны у него, как и у любого действительно специалиста такого уровня в данных областях и творческой незаурядной личности,  есть и своя моноидея (спасибо уважаемому  Alex(у) за столь ёмкое слово) и это также надо понимать, работая и оперируя уже с моноидеями витающими на просторах информационного пространства.

----------


## Крымский

> Пользуюсь, умеренно, фильтруя, в том числе и по степени достоверности, уровню и специализации информационного источника.
> Слежу, тщательно, скрупулёзно, и за изданиями, и за публикациями, и за докладами, и за диссертациями ...


Да ладно, Бронкхорст и Витцель состариться успели, увешанные лаврами, а вы все думаете, что они молодежь и новое поколение  :Smilie: 




> Извиняюсь, но это у Вас похоже на некий вплеск ...


Нет, конечно, а на английском читаю потому что могу - так быстрее, качество выше и выбор гораздо больше  :Smilie: 




> Касаемо уважаемого Бронкхорста ...


Ну, прогресс, дело сделано  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ладно, Бронкхорст и Витцель состариться успели, увешанные лаврами, а вы все думаете, что они молодежь и новое поколение 
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, конечно, а на английском читаю потому что могу - так быстрее, качество выше и выбор гораздо больше 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, прогресс, дело сделано


С чего Вы решили, что я так думаю.
Просто раньше Вы както не были замечены в обсуждении данных вопросов и в знакомстве с данными идеями. Больше пытались буддизм опровергнуть разными авторами ещё 19начала20 веков, довольно таки уже подзабытыми и уже не трэндовыми.  Споря причём даже с теми кто ссылался на тогоже Бронкхорста  :Smilie: 
А тут так резко - "Вот есть другой "буддизм" !" 

Да это есть и это далеко уже не суперново. 
И это не буддизм. И такого много есть разного. Есть и поновее, в Канаде например, там Вам больше понравиться, там сразу критикуется то что Будда как историческая личность был исходно принят без никаких доказательств и это наложило предвзятость на все последующие западные штудии. Но опять же - это всё ещё одно веяние, как и многие другие, из которых лишь малая часть наиболее возможно достоверных будет возможно включено в изучаемое на университетских кафедрах и будет действительно надёжной основой дальнейших исследований уже новых будущих поколений учёных. И такая апробация даже не поколение может занять, разве что должно произойти действительно революционное открытие (ну там "Жизнь на Марсе!") чтоб так сразу ясно стало - что это действительно так. Например японцев с их "критическим буддизмом" как обрезали, а ведь тож мейнстрим был. 

У уважаемого Бронкхорста также кстати есть на и на ту тему о чём Вам пишу статья, в чём различие: подходов, целей, глубины погружения, выделяемых аспектов и т.д. между той иной классической традицией и исследованиями этих традиций со стороны.
Поищите, например на .еду много публикаций есть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кстати, ещё о Бронкхорсте, Панини, санскрите, отсутствие письменности в обществе Будды и разработанной грамматике в дописьменный период.

У уважаемого Бронкхорста есть и работа конкретно по теме грамматики.
И там о том о чём пишу - также есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Просто раньше Вы както не были замечены в обсуждении данных вопросов и в знакомстве с данными идеями.


В смысле?!
Я и по Витцелю, и по Бронкхорсту выступал, по Хомскому с порождающими грамматиками еще.
Археологией я тоже интересуюсь, да.
Про Будду религии стараюсь не говорить, про Будду истории - вполне могу, называю его Принцем, чтоб никто не перепутал, а вам не нравится  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В смысле?!
> Я и по Витцелю, и по Бронкхорсту выступал, по Хомскому с порождающими грамматиками еще.
> Археологией я тоже интересуюсь, да.
> Про Будду религии стараюсь не говорить, про Будду истории - вполне могу, называю его Принцем, чтоб никто не перепутал, а вам не нравится


Ну дак Вы отстали более чем на 50 лет  :Smilie:  порождающая грамматика уважаемого Хомского, она же  генеративная, она же трансформационная грамматика, это же:
"Новое в зарубежной лингвистике" выпуска 1962 года.
Со временем оформившееся в направление генеративной лингвистики, максимальный мейнстрим популярности приходится на девяностые годы. А потом оказалось, ... что есть ещё .... народ пирахан .... и их язык 
Видите, кстати какой прошёл строк апробации. И кстати, на любую из известных теорий,  всегда есть и свой "народ пирахан". Это и археологии касается.

А "Принц" по отношению к Сиддхартхе Гаутаме это вообще какойто столетний анахронизм.

(п.с. я тож бывает обращаюсь к теории и методам генеративной лингвистики, особенно касаемо синтаксиса, но нужно понимать и то что это лишь один из методов описания и как и другие - имеет свои ограничения. и есть и задачи для решения  которых лучше подходят более соответствующие теории и методы)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда аргументы по существу не оказываются убедительными сомнению подвергается неубеждаемая сторона  :Smilie: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zySFVipKfE

----------

Монферран (26.10.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> ... порождающая грамматика уважаемого Хомского, она же  генеративная, она же трансформационная грамматика, это же ...


У меня информационные технологии, а не лингвистика, там все гораздо квадратнее  :Smilie: 




> по отношению к Сиддхартхе Гаутаме это вообще какойто столетний анахронизм.


Ну, если папа у персонажа царь, то сам он царевич или принц, никуда тут не деться  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, если папа у персонажа царь, то сам он царевич или принц, никуда тут не деться


Папа не царь, а кшатрий ,и даже не махараджа, а раджа рода Шакйев, чем то ближе будет - князь

----------


## Крымский

> Папа не царь, а кшатрий ,и даже не махараджа, а раджа рода Шакйев, чем то ближе будет - князь  
> царей вообще не может быть до рождения Юлия Цезаря, или вот например бывает употребляется : "царь Дарий" - это по сути абсурдно.


Я не понимаю, какое значение имеют такие детали при общении на русском языке,
у князя сын все равно принц и царь Дарий это норма, и "библейские цари".
В информационных технологиях это называется "уровень детализации", не рекомендуют в микроскоп на Луну смотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не понимаю, какое значение имеют такие детали при общении на русском языке,
> у князя сын все равно принц и царь Дарий это норма, и "библейские цари".
> В информационных технологиях это называется "уровень детализации", не рекомендуют в микроскоп на Луну смотреть


При изучении, исследовании и вообщем для понимания, такого напр. как буддизм, важно как можно более детальное понимания общей ситуации.
Это  как для понимания записи устного бытового разговора, для понимания о чём идёт речь, важно как можно лучшее понимание того что называется:

речевая ситуация

Важно понимать, то что там присутствует по умолчанию, о чём умалчивается. Понимать как можно лучше "общую картину"

А вот такие вроде мелочи малых неточностей, вообщем образуют огромнейший массив помех,  полностью искажая "общую картину", подменяя речевую ситуацию на иную, на иное заменяя то что там присутствует по умолчанию.

Хотя конечно дело Ваше, как называть, 
как впрочем и представлять Сиддхардху Гаутаму изучающим(чтением) книги,  Будду пишущего тексты или учеников за ним записывающих.

----------


## Крымский

> Хотя конечно дело Ваше, как называть, 
> как впрочем и представлять Сиддхардху Гаутаму изучающим(чтением) книги,  Будду пишущего тексты или учеников за ним записывающих.


Да, меня не беспокоит читающий и пишущий Принц, вполне достойные занятия для персидско-подданного  :Smilie: 
Вы же Майкла Витцеля читали?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, меня не беспокоит читающий и пишущий Принц, вполне достойные занятия для персидско-подданного 
> Вы же Майкла Витцеля читали?


Сиддхардха учащийся в Такшащиле  ?

Увольте, у меня больше доверия к теремам на каждый сезон индийского года, с дворней да девицами.

(п.с. кстати, индусы в Такшащиле в то время также не учились письму и чтению. не зависимо от  принадлежности к той иной из надцати индоарийских джанапад (ну типа _колен народа_, только в отличии от иудеев у индоариев вместо колен - стопы, и не так привязка к родству как к месту возникновения джанапады или* момента начала её оседлости (*в зависимости от выбранной из теорий пришлости или автохтонности))

----------


## Крымский

> Сиддхардха учащийся в Такшащиле?


Хуже: записывающий свое учение на арамейском и сдающий персидским чиновникам его, чтоб в имперский религиозный реестр попасть  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хуже: записывающий свое учение на арамейском и сдающий персидским чиновникам его, чтоб в имперский религиозный реестр попасть


Кстати, а не послать бы этого автора .... к  Бронкхорсту  :Smilie: 
Или даже ещё немного дальше(по времени), к Дамодару Дхармананда Косамби писавшему ещё в середине прошлого века о территории Большая Магадха (в советском переводе Великая)

Ну вообщем в школу - учить географию и историю Индий, или хотя бы географию и историю территорий нынешней Республики Индия (точнее конечно Бхарата Ганараджйа (но уже так писать принято)))

Кстати, раз уж упомянул о уважаемом Дамодаре Дхармананде Косамби, то будет грех) не упомянуть особенно на буддийском форуме о его отце 
Acharya Dharmananda Damodar Kosambi 

(п.с. и снова повторюсь - есть факты проверенные до уровня того что преподаётся на университетских кафедрах, а есть .... вообщем много чего есть)

----------


## Крымский

> Кстати, а не послать бы этого автора .... к  Бронкхорсту


Витцеля? Они друг на друга все время ссылаются, у них банда  :Smilie: 
Еще он Березкина подтянул и заплыл с неожиданной стороны на его темах в Индию.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Витцеля? Они друг на друга все время ссылаются, у них банда 
> Еще он Березкина подтянул и заплыл с неожиданной стороны на его темах в Индию.


Это я насчёт идей о парсийском подданстве Сиддхартхи(со всем дальнейшим вытекающим)  и неувязки с Большая Магадха

А так то ссылаются, так принято, да и  цитирования друг дружке повышают (вот в этом точно "банда")))

----------


## Won Soeng

> При изучении, исследовании и вообщем для понимания, такого напр. как буддизм, важно как можно более детальное понимания общей ситуации.
> Это  как для понимания записи устного бытового разговора, для понимания о чём идёт речь, важно как можно лучшее понимание того что называется:
> 
> речевая ситуация
> 
> Важно понимать, то что там присутствует по умолчанию, о чём умалчивается. Понимать как можно лучше "общую картину"
> 
> А вот такие вроде мелочи малых неточностей, вообщем образуют огромнейший массив помех,  полностью искажая "общую картину", подменяя речевую ситуацию на иную, на иное заменяя то что там присутствует по умолчанию.
> 
> ...


О важности можно будет заявить по результатам реализации Дхармы. Тогда Вы скажете - это и это достигается глубоким пониманием общей картины. А пока это лишь Ваши гипотезы, кстати, противоречающие собственно наставлениям Будды  :Smilie:  Вы не верите, что у слов Будды есть прямой смысл, не требующий никакой особенной "общей картины"?

----------

Монферран (26.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хуже: записывающий свое учение на арамейском и сдающий персидским чиновникам его, чтоб в имперский религиозный реестр попасть


А вообще, если серьёзно, то это по сути - дискредитация науки .... (назовите её как хотите или выберите из далее предложенного)... западной буддологии, религиеведческих буддийских штудий, текстологических буддийских исследований
И это, и тот молодой человек из РФ публикующийся на английском рьяно доказывая что на территории возникновение буддизма небыло ничего кроме примитивной ленточной керамики вплоть до прихода греков, и плевок на все предыдущие поколения исследователей из Канады, ... и адживикизм, и ... 

Столько понаписано, столько копий по датировкам да по поздним вставкам сломано, столько кто у кого что заимствовал и когда что аутентично что нет,  столько что когда и как возникло, столько ...
...
И сейчас вот такой - явный очевидный пшик, карточный домик рухнул, допредставлялись

К буддизму конечно же это всё не имеет отношение, это не-буддизм, но всё же ...  дискредитация других направлений, тех же  напр. Общество Палийских Текстов и т.д.

----------


## Крымский

> А вообще, если серьёзно, то это по сути - дискредитация науки ...


Почему? Основания для подобных гипотез есть, обсуждать их в научном ключе это нормально, вроде.
Кросс-дисциплинарные исследования - вообще красота, интересные результаты выдают.




> И это, и тот молодой человек из РФ публикующийся на английском рьяно доказывая что на территории возникновение буддизма небыло ничего кроме примитивной ленточной керамики вплоть до прихода греков...


Если это то, о чем я думаю, там ведь и правда проблема - нет находок археологических, так быть не должно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему? Основания для подобных гипотез есть, обсуждать их в научном ключе это нормально, вроде.
> Кросс-дисциплинарные исследования - вообще красота, интересные результаты выдают.
> 
> 
> 
> Если это то, о чем я думаю, там ведь и правда проблема - нет находок археологических, так быть не должно.


И археология имеет свои ограничения.
Если брать в расчёт лишь археологические находки - то и например даже Куликовской битвы не было.

Обсуждать же в таком ключе можно что угодно.
Например новую хронологию  А.Т. Фоменко.

----------


## Крымский

> И археология имеет свои ограничения.
> Если брать в расчёт лишь археологические находки - то и например даже Куликовской битвы не было.


Да, там, где сейчас локализуют, ее не было.
Это непорядок, нужно искать, где она была. 




> Обсуждать же в таком ключе можно что угодно.


Что угодно нельзя, вы используете Фоменко для того, чтобы тень бросать на добросовестных ученых и проекты.
Некрасиво.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, там, где сейчас локализуют, ее не было.
> Это непорядок, нужно искать, где она была. 
> 
> 
> 
> Что угодно нельзя, вы используете Фоменко для того, чтобы тень бросать на добросовестных ученых и проекты.
> Некрасиво.


ну ну ... началось  :Smilie: 
Фоменко какраз с Куликовской битвы и начинал

После Вашего вброса  Сиддхартхи Гаутамы в образе - _записывающий свое учение на арамейском и сдающий персидским чиновникам его, чтоб в имперский религиозный реестр попасть_(с)
остальные бросаемые тени уже будут и не заметны

----------


## Крымский

> Фоменко какраз с Куликовской битвы и начинал


Фоменко это про деньги, коммерческий проект.

В первый раз я услышал про отсутствие археологических находок на Куликовом поле и других его локализациях в Политехническом музее в 1980 году на официальных празднованиях 600-летия битвы. Вы путаете причины и следствия: научная тема давно есть и Фоменко дернул ее в коммерческих целях, а не Фоменко эту тему поднял и она появилась.

----------


## Won Soeng

Может пора уже всю тему переименовать?  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.10.2019), Монферран (27.10.2019)

----------

